# Si può perdonare?



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

*Si può perdonare?*

Sinceramente mi chiedo se un tradimento gratuito e cioè avvvenuto solo per voglia di godere sia perdonabile in un qualche modo.
Pensate bene ad una coppia che non ha problemi, se non quelli dentro ad una sola persona che non parla e che esplode di un botto in un tradimento, ha lasciato la possibilità di parlare?
Io ho cancellato le prove della esistenza di quella ragazza, tutti i suoi regali li ho dati via, persino gli orologi sono stati regalati ad altri, ho buttato via tutte le foto cartacee ed ho cancellato tutte le foto digitali, ho eliminato tutte le prove della sua esistenza ed ora mi chiedo, come faccio a dimenticare! Adesso devo togliermi via dalla testa tutti quei brutti ricordi che ho avuto con lei, dal conoscerci fino alla fine e mi chiedo come posso fare?
E allora mi chiedo, con tutto quello che io ho fatto per eliminare una persona, come si fa a perdonarla? Come si fa a perdonare una persona che ti ha buttato nello sconforto? Come pretende un traditore di essere perdonato?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi chiedo se un tradimento gratuito e cioè avvvenuto solo per voglia di godere sia perdonabile in un qualche modo.
> Pensate bene ad una coppia che non ha problemi, se non quelli dentro ad una sola persona che non parla e che esplode di un botto in un tradimento, ha lasciato la possibilità di parlare?
> Io ho cancellato le prove della esistenza di quella ragazza, tutti i suoi regali li ho dati via, persino gli orologi sono stati regalati ad altri, ho buttato via tutte le foto cartacee ed ho cancellato tutte le foto digitali, ho eliminato tutte le prove della sua esistenza ed ora mi chiedo, come faccio a dimenticare! Adesso devo togliermi via dalla testa tutti quei brutti ricordi che ho avuto con lei, dal conoscerci fino alla fine e mi chiedo come posso fare?
> E allora mi chiedo, con tutto quello che io ho fatto per eliminare una persona, come si fa a perdonarla? Come si fa a perdonare una persona che ti ha buttato nello sconforto? Come pretende un traditore di essere perdonato?


Il tradimento come lo dipingi tu non esiste.
Ci sono sempre delle ragioni e la voglia di 'godere' è l'ultima, anche se il traditore stesso sostiene il contratio.
E ci sono delle responsabilità spesso anche dall'altro lato.
Ma anche se non ce ne fossero (casi molto più rari) si può perdonare, in quel caso, capendo che ci sono dei problemi seri e specifici che portano al tradimento. Ad esempio cronica mancanza di fiducia, oppure incapacità di accettare la fine della relazione o addirittura si è così convinti che l'altro ci tradirà perchè superiore da 'tradire per primi'... 
E poi ci sono le ragioni 'classiche'... innamorarsi di un altro... problemi nel rapporto che inconsciamente si vogliono non vedere.... 
Ci sono troppi casi specifici, danut, per darti una risposta.
Comunque sì, si può perdonare, ma non tutto si deve perdonare e non tutti lo vogliono e non ogni relazione vale la pena di perdonare!


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Allora, come si definisce un tradimento avvvenuto con chi non si conosceva, con chi non si aveva mai visto e con cui si aveva chattato per 30 minuti al massimo? Io ho capito che se una donna dimagrisce molto poi magari vuol provare a piacere anche ad altri, capisco che possa esserci questa condizione, ma allora perchè prima non lasciare ma invece tradire con un coattone del cazzo!
Scusa alla fine non sarebbe stato meglio andare sui viali e prendersi soldi per una scopata con uno che neppure si conosceva? Cosa cambia allora da quel ttradimento alla prostituzione?
Io penso al mio passato come una ferita che rimarrà aperta, l'unica persona che ho fatto entrare nel mio animo complesso mi ha quasi ucciso dal mio interno, la attuale ragazza ha compreso quello che sono nel giro di 3 giorni, l'altra di 3 anni. Da una parte vorrei non provare dolore, ma lo provo, dall'altra vorrei far provare dolore a chi me ne ha creato ma non so cosa creare di così simile a quello che io ho provato per quella ragazza. Non riesco dimenticare il dolore e non posso perdonare, non centra maturità o altro, io devo fare qualcosa e non so cosa sia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, come si definisce un tradimento avvvenuto con chi non si conosceva, con chi non si aveva mai visto e con cui si aveva chattato per 30 minuti al massimo? Io ho capito che se una donna dimagrisce molto poi magari vuol provare a piacere anche ad altri, capisco che possa esserci questa condizione, ma allora perchè prima non lasciare ma invece tradire con un coattone del cazzo!
> Scusa alla fine non sarebbe stato meglio andare sui viali e prendersi soldi per una scopata con uno che neppure si conosceva? Cosa cambia allora da quel ttradimento alla prostituzione?
> Io penso al mio passato come una ferita che rimarrà aperta, l'unica persona che ho fatto entrare nel mio animo complesso mi ha quasi ucciso dal mio interno, la attuale ragazza ha compreso quello che sono nel giro di 3 giorni, l'altra di 3 anni. Da una parte vorrei non provare dolore, ma lo provo, dall'altra vorrei far provare dolore a chi me ne ha creato ma non so cosa creare di così simile a quello che io ho provato per quella ragazza. Non riesco dimenticare il dolore e non posso perdonare, non centra maturità o altro, io devo fare qualcosa e non so cosa sia.


te lo dico col cuore: va' in analisi o finisci in cronaca nera. Sei troppo pieno di astio


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Onestamente l'astio esiste perchè tale persona non ha avuto il coraggio di mostrarsi davanti a me a chiedermi scusa, vigliacca nel ttradirmi e vigliacca anche dopo, non stimo per nulla una persona così, spero solo che non avrà mai dei figli visto lo schifo di donna che è.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Onestamente? Se qualcuno la cancellasse dalla faccia della terra io starei bene! Personalmente *spero che muoia presto, spero che il resto della sua vita sia uno schifo e che nel frattempo tutti i suoi famigliari possano soffrire davanti a lei*. L'astio sarebbe passato se solo mi avesse chiesto scusa.




















  guarda che davvero esageri.... 
e anche io penso dovresti continuare a lavorare e tanto su questa rabbia con la tua analista!!! 
a lei dici queste cose, immagino, lei come ti risponde?
SE senti così, smetti i farmaci, ma sotto controllo medico e 'usa' i 4 mesi in cui questa ragazza sarà via per fare pace con te stesso, se no vivrai in una spirale terribile!! E senza vie d'uscita!


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Purtroppo ci sono giorni in cui il mio odio mi prende e dicenta totalmente me. Il mio animo diventa un diavolo. E' brutto provare dell'odio, quindi mi chiedo, chi tradisce può accettare che il risultato del suo tradimento sia questo? Come fa ad accettare pacificamente che ha creato un mostro?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut, hai provato a scrivere una lettera alla tua ex? da NON spedire.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono giorni in cui il mio odio mi prende e dicenta totalmente me. Il mio animo diventa un diavolo. E' brutto provare dell'odio, quindi mi chiedo, *chi tradisce può accettare che il risultato del suo tradimento sia questo*? Come fa ad accettare pacificamente che ha creato un mostro?


 continui ad attribuire tutte le colpe a quel gesto assurdo....


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

E' stato quello, il giorno dopo avero scoperto io ero diverso, da allora il mio modo è stato aggressivo...qualcosa si è rotto in me visto che io mi fido al massimo di 2 o 3 persone in totale nella mia vita e lei era una di quelle, non la mia ex prima di lei.
Poteva evitare di chiamarmi per il suo bisogno di consolazione per la morte del suo fottutissimo nonno visto che mi aveva tradito, ma no, sempre egoismo, bella la vitga di un traditore che ha bisogno solo di appagare i suoi bisogni. Io non stavo così prima di scoprire del tradimento, stavo bene ed ero positivo.


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> danut, hai provato a scrivere una lettera alla tua ex? da NON spedire.


Ci ho provato, l'ho anche spedita se per questo, come sempre nulla, la mia rabbia continua ad aumentare, non ho lei che tenta di contraddirmi, sono una batreria in overcharge senza possibiilità di sfogarmi se non quando riesco a calmarmi da solo.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E' stato quello, il giorno dopo avero scoperto io ero diverso, da allora il mio modo è stato aggressivo...qualcosa si è rotto in me visto che io mi fido al massimo di 2 o 3 persone in totale nella mia vita e lei era una di quelle, non la mia ex prima di lei.
> Poteva evitare di chiamarmi per il suo bisogno di consolazione per la morte del suo fottutissimo nonno visto che mi aveva tradito, ma no, sempre egoismo, bella la vitga di un traditore che ha bisogno solo di appagare i suoi bisogni. Io non stavo così prima di scoprire del tradimento, stavo bene ed ero positivo.


 dici bene: l'evento ha fatto scattare qualcosa.... qualcosa che sarebbe scattato prima o poi!! in un modo o nell'altro! 
Sul fatto che lei sia stata egoista, poi, sono d'accordo e secondo me hai sbagliato e rimanere dopo aver scoperto il tutto! DOvevi girarti e andar via nello stesso momento, senza spiegazioni nè altro... 
Perchè non lo hai fatto?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ci ho provato, l'ho anche spedita se per questo, come sempre nulla, la mia rabbia continua ad aumentare, non ho lei che tenta di contraddirmi, sono una batreria in overcharge senza possibiilità di sfogarmi se non quando riesco a calmarmi da solo.


 il fatto di non spedirla era fondamentale... per non aspettarsi risposte... 





scrivere per sfogare, non per avere altro da analizzare!


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè non lo hai fatto?


Perchè credevo nella buona fede di quella *******! Credevo che fosse stato un errore ed invece mi rendo conto che era tutto voluto. A lei avevo detto che le avrei concesso di vedere oltre a quello che faccio vedere agli altri, che avrei dato libero accesso a quello che sono sul serio e lei che ha fatto? Mi ha rovinato. Io ho cercato di passare oltre alla cosa e speravo che lei mi avrebbe aiutato in questo difficile passaggio, ma invece per lei il perdono è puntuale, mentre è un  cammino e quello me lo doveva vista la chiamata peer farsi consolare.
Sai come ci si sente all'inizio di una nuova relazione con questo peso dentro? Da una parte io sono innamorato, dall'altra so che non posso fidarmi, so che io devo chiudermi totalmente per non soffrire, per non perire.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè credevo nella buona fede di quella *******! Credevo che fosse stato un errore ed invece mi rendo conto che era tutto voluto. A lei avevo detto che le avrei concesso di vedere oltre a quello che faccio vedere agli altri, che avrei dato libero accesso a quello che sono sul serio e lei che ha fatto? Mi ha rovinato. Io ho cercato di passare oltre alla cosa e speravo che lei mi avrebbe aiutato in questo difficile passaggio, ma invece per lei il perdono è puntuale, mentre è un cammino e quello me lo doveva vista la chiamata peer farsi consolare.
> Sai come ci si sente all'inizio di una nuova relazione con questo peso dentro? Da una parte io sono innamorato, dall'altra so che non posso fidarmi, so che io devo chiudermi totalmente per non soffrire, per non perire.


 non ho capito... eri a casa di lei, hai scoperto il tradimento, perchè non te ne sei andato subito?


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Perchè non volevo che i suoi sapessero, peerchè c'eera il funerale di suo nonno ed io mi sentivo in dovere di non disturbare un tale lutto, solo che quella ragazza non ha capito la gentilezza che le ho dato. Io ho dei doveri verso le persone, il mio dovere era essere li per quel funerale come avevo detto, solo che ho subito più danno da lei di quanto non potessi mai credere.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè non volevo che i suoi sapessero, peerchè c'eera il funerale di suo nonno ed io mi sentivo in dovere di non disturbare un tale lutto, solo che quella ragazza non ha capito la gentilezza che le ho dato. Io ho dei doveri verso le persone, il mio dovere era essere li per quel funerale come avevo detto, solo che ho subito più danno da lei di quanto non potessi mai credere.


 Bè, mica dovevi fare casino, solo girarti e andartene....

E poi, altra cosa che volevo chiedere: ti pare che lei ti abbia fatto più male DOPO? e come? 



Ti dico il mio pensiero: non è il tradimento che ti ha fatto male, ma il fatto che ti sia crollata la persona che credevi e vedevi, perchè lei non è stata matura e responsabile e non s'è presa le sue colpe.... tu invece dovevi essere perfetto e mantenere il tuo ruolo: perchè?


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Io sono una peersona che ha bisogno di parlare per farmi passare le cose, avevo solo bisogno di parlare, lei mi trattava di merda, mi offendeva e sbuffava. Cavoli era lei che mi aveva tradito, se mi aveva anxche solo amato per 1 minuto prima qualcosa me lo doveva! Io sono così, se non volevo far sapere a nessuno del tradimento con chi potevo parlare? A casa mia ci si accorse che qualcosa era successo perchè ero diventato taciturno.


----------



## Old danut (26 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ti dico il mio pensiero: non è il tradimento che ti ha fatto male, ma il fatto che ti sia crollata la persona che credevi e vedevi, perchè lei non è stata matura e responsabile e non s'è presa le sue colpe.... tu invece dovevi essere perfetto e mantenere il tuo ruolo: perchè?


Hai preso in pieno la cosa, ed il motivo è perchè...quando mi sono messo con lei sua madre e suo padre mi fecero un discorsetto in cui mi fecero intendere poco velatamente che se mi fossi comportato male con loro figlia l'avrei pagata, stessa cosa me la disse mia madre, io ho dovuto sempre essere perfetto, perchè da una parte mi eera stato imposto e dall'altra non volevo che questo problema uscisse fuori da noi due, non volevo che i suoi sapessero che loro fiiglia era uno schifo di persona, in un certo senso avevo ancora un senso di responsabilità visti  miei 9 anni in più.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

È chiaro che si può sempre perdonare!
Non è certo facile, ma si perdonano tradimenti ben peggiori di quelli che hai sofferto tu.
Il perdono serve a far star meglio il tradito: il traditore non c'entra un fico secco (chi si importa se chiede scusa, se è pentito o se soffre per il male fatto).
Se non si perdona si finisce per alimentare la rabbia che si cristallizzerà e si trasformerà in rancore.
Commettere questo errore è proprio da fessi perché si instaurerà nel nostro inconscio un trauma, una ferita, che, se non curata, ci accompagnerà  per il resto della nostra vita (a volte riusciamo anche a lasciarla in eredità ai figli). Il tempo passa, i ricordi si affievoliscono, ma il trauma è ormai istallato: è una bomba ad orologeria ed esploderà quando vuole lui.
Tutti abbiamo traumi installati durante l'infanzia con i quali dobbiamo fare i conti, ma andare a cercarsene di nuovi è proprio da fessi.
Ti copio e incollo un racconto (lunghissimo) che avevo riportato in un vecchio thread.

 
Ti trascrivo qui sotto un racconto che ho letto poco dopo aver scoperto di essere tradito.
Mi ha aiutato a capire dove stavo sbagliando e come venire fuori da questa situazione.

È la storia di Giuseppe, detto Bepi.
Bepi era un uomo onesto e buon lavoratore che abitava in un piccolo paese di provincia. Aveva una vita semplice e buona. A tutti piaceva la sua maniera semplice di vivere. Sposato con la donna che amava fin dall'adolescenza, aveva una casa ben curata. I suoi problemi erano semplici, del tipo che tutti hanno: qualche debito, qualche incomprensione, piccole riparazioni di cui la casa aveva bisogno, qualche piccolo litigio con la moglie. Per il resto, tutto bene. 
Qualche amico commentava che Bepi era anche troppo calmo, che sembrava cieco per non accorgersi di quello che stava succedendo ben davanti ai suoi occhi. Qualcuno cercava anche di metterlo sulla pista giusta, ma nessuno aveva il coraggio di parlare apertamente di quel problema terribile che quel poveretto di Bepi stava vivendo senza sapere.
Quando Bepi entrava nel bar vicino alla fabbrichetta dove lavorava, qualche volta si era accorto di alcune risatine strane tra colleghi di lavoro. Ma siccome chi non deve niente a nessuno non teme nulla, visto che lui non doveva niente a loro, Bepi non temeva e neppure sospettava assolutamente niente. Fino al giorno in cui la bomba è esplosa. La moglie lo stava tradendo e la cosa peggiore era che l'amante era il datore di lavoro di Bepi!
Bepi era buono ma non era fesso. È andato subito a chiedere spiegazioni al padrone, voleva chiarire tutta la situazione: per peggiore che sia la verità è sempre la miglior medicina. E il padrone confermò tutto. Era tutto assolutamente vero. E siccome adesso Bepi stava sapendo tutto, era bene che sapesse anche che questo era l'unico motivo per il quale continuava a lavorare il quella fabbrica. Visto che la cosa era stata scoperta non c'era più nessun motivo per mantenerlo nell'organico dei dipendenti. Bepi fu licenziato e umiliato. Il suo ex padrone non fece nessuna questione di lasciare la cosa nascosta: era appassionatissimo per la moglie di Bepi e voleva vederlo lontano per poter avere lei vicino. Spudoratamente ha ammesso tutto, ha licenziato Bepi e in più si è impegnato per far si che la notizia si diffondesse il più possibile. Il disoccupato e triste Bepi è andato allora a chiedere spiegazioni alla moglie. Peggio ancora! La moglie ha ammesso che era appassionata per il padrone e che adesso, visto che aveva scoperto tutto non c'era proprio più nessun motivo per sopportare Bepi per il resto della vita. Nello stesso giorno Bepi ha perso il lavoro, la moglie, un sacco di amici, l'onore, la dignità, il buon nome e il coraggio di vivere.
Uscì di casa e cominciò a vagabondare per le strade. La sua vita era distrutta, ogni giorno che passava il dolore nel suo cuore era maggiore. Lui era uscito di casa ed era stato licenziato ma sembrava che mai così tanto la sua ex moglie e il suo ex padrone fossero stati così presenti nella sua vita: i due stavano abitando in affitto dentro il suo cuore. In qualsiasi posto dove arrivava sembrava che tutti stessero già sapendo dell'accaduto. Tutto quello che faceva gli ricordava quei due terribili nemici che per molto tempo gli sono stati così vicini. La ex moglie e soprattutto il figlio di una ******* dell'ex padrone adesso lo accompagnavano sempre. Anzi, Bepi mai parlò così tanto con la disgraziata dell'ex moglie come in questo momento: giorno e notte lui stava dialogando con lei. O per meglio dire non era proprio un dialogo, adesso ci stava litigando, dicendo tutto quello che sempre avrebbe voluto dire. Adesso era giunta l'ora di parlare di tutte quelle cose che gli stavano intrappolate da molto tempo in gola. E lui parlava senza fine. L'unico problema era che né lei e tanto meno l'ex padrone erano presenti per ascoltare quelle parole. Bepi stava parlando da solo, dialogando con se stesso, mormorando, ruminando, macinando e rimacinando...
Quando trovava una ombra invitante per riposare Bepi si stendeva, chiudeva gli occhi e incominciava ad assistere al film che caricava sempre nel cuore. Lui aveva fatto un film. Cera il giorno che aveva saputo del tradimento. Vedeva se stesso entrando nell'ufficio dell'ex padrone. Vedeva quella faccia di bastardo di quel porco, maledetto e farabutto. Nel film si vedeva bene lui che ritornava in casa. Lui imbarazzato di dover parlare con la moglie: “Stanno... stanno dicendo una cosa...”. E lei gridando “È vero! Perché non ti sopporto più ....” Ogni momento di riposo era l'ora di assistere sempre lo stesso film. Lui stesso aveva prodotto e diretto quel film. Adesso lo stava divulgando questo lungometraggio sulla sua storia di sofferenza, adulterio, infedeltà, tradimento e rivolta! Alcune scene guadagnavano un distacco speciale. Nel DVD della sua memoria vedeva e rivedeva le scene più dolorose. Fermava l'immagine in certe scene e contemplava lungamente ogni gesto, ogni occhiata dell'ex moglie e dell'ex padrone. In questo film lui ha rifatto tutta la sua storia, dal giorno in cui a conosciuto quella ragazzina bellissima, il primo sguardo, il primo bacio. Il giorno del matrimonio... Quanto lui è stato felice, per lo meno per la parte che riguardava lui. L'ex moglie non aveva niente da reclamare a suo rispetto: sempre è stato un marito corretto, onesto, non l'aveva mai tradita! Lei non si è comportata correttamente. Ma perché? Perché ha fatto questo male a lui? Perché pagare con odio il tanto amore che lui gli aveva donato?
E l'ex padrone? Bepi aveva la certezza assoluta, e il film lo mostrava con ricchezza di dettagli, che lui aveva aiutato l'ex padrone a diventare ricco. Quante volte aveva lavorato fino a tarde ore alla notte? Chi può dire che non è stato in queste occasioni che il figlio di ******** dell'ex padrone approfittava per andare a sedurre la sue ex moglie innocente e onesta. Com'è che quell'uomo che gli doveva tanta riconoscenza è stato capace di rubargli la moglie e con questo di rubargli l'allegria di vivere, la dignità, l'onore e il buon nome? Quell'uomo ha vissuto tanto tempo solo con l'obiettivo di pregiudicare quel poveretto del Bepi. La videocassetta del film con la sua storia era già consumata di tanto essere usata. Ma lui non si stancava mai di assisterla. Anche percorrendo le strade della zona in cui viveva continuava mentalmente ad assistere al suo film. Facendo ogni tanto delle piccole variazioni, dei ritocchi, aggiungendo dettagli importanti che solo dopo qualche tempo si riesce a ricordare. Bisognava che il film ritrattasse nel modo più fedele possibile quella storia di infedeltà! Il giurì era già stato composto nel cuore di Bepi e quel lungometraggio prevedeva varie continuazioni (Il ritorno, Il ritorno 2, parte 4, parte 8, parte 18... parte 25!). Bisognava raccontare la storia nei suoi minimi dettagli perché in caso contrario ci sarebbe stato il rischio che i giurati non potessero giudicare l'opera con la necessaria attenzione. Nonostante stesse lavorando con immensa dedicazione alla sua opera prima, Bepi non aveva molto criterio nello scegliere i giurati. Qualsiasi persona che incontrasse nel suo cammino era sufficiente matura per giudicare il suo film. Perfino un cagnolino che incominciò ad accompagnare Bepi è stato promosso al posto di assistente di direzione. Con lui Bepi condivideva tutto: “Hai visto cosa mi ha fatto lei? Felice sei tu cagnolino! Sei felice e non lo sai...” Piangeva e ogni tanto si beveva qualche bicchierino di grappa. Reclamava dell'ex moglie, dell'ex padrone. Assistevano assieme al film. Il cagnolino si era già abituato. Quando non stava assistendo al film, Bepi parlava dell'accaduto. Quando non aveva con chi parlare, pensava e parlava da solo. Dormiva, sognava e si svegliava con il film in testa e nel cuore. E ogni giorno di più rimaneva impressionato e irritato con la crudeltà dell'ex padrone che gli rubò moglie. Nel suo peregrinare per la vita Bepi incontrò in un boschetto un un oggetto strano, che sembrava una teiera antica. Come aveva l'abitudine di raccogliere tutto quello che incontrava nel cammino, raccolse anche quello strano oggetto. Prima di iniziare la tanto sperata sezione notturna di esibizione del film, Bepi tirò fuori dallo zaino tutti gli oggetti incontrarti in quel giorno. E lì che si è accorto che quella teiera, assomigliava ad una lampada, era una lampada di quelle che nascondono geni durante migliaia di anni. Bepi era tanto assorto nei pensieri di sempre che non si è nemmeno accorto che stava sfregando la lampada. E dentro questa lampada c'era proprio un genio! Il genio era felicissimo per essere stato liberato e come è comune nelle storie di geni e di lampade a detto a Bepi che lui aveva diritto ad esprimere un desiderio
“Un desiderio???” esclamò Bepi. “Ho sempre sentito parlare che i desideri erano tre! Che cos'è questa riduzione drastica del numero dei desideri?”
“Questo non lo so!” Rispose il genio con noncuranza. “È prendere o lasciare!”
“Posso chiedere qualsiasi cosa?” chiese Bepi.
Rispose il genio “Qualsiasi cosa. È solo un desiderio ma può essere complesso, grande, esagerato. Puoi chiedere quello che vuoi: salute, pace, soldi, allegria, fortuna. Tutto quello che vuoi. È solo chiedere e sarai esaudito.”
“Tutto quello che voglio, in qualsiasi quantità? Non c'è nessuna condizione?” Chiese Bepi.
“Beh... in verità esiste una legge irrevocabile che tutti noi geni siamo obbligati a rispettare...”
“Io sapevo che non sarebbe stato così facile. Che legge è questa?”
“È irrevocabile, nessuno può cambiare questa legge! La legge è molto semplice: tutto quello che chiederai per te, io sono obbligato ad elargirlo in doppio al tuo peggior nemico!”
“Ah... mi sembrava troppo facile... Vuoi dire che tutto quello che chiederò per me, tu lo darai in doppio al mio ex padrone?”
“Se lui il tuo peggior nemico, con certezza assoluta accadrà questo”
“Aspetta un attimo genio, lui saprà che sta guadagnando tutta questa fortuna sulle mie spalle?”
“Con certezza, noi non possiamo fare niente di nascosto” disse il genio. “Così tutto quello che tu Bepi chiederai per te, sarò obbligato a dare in doppio al tuo ex padrone con i tuoi cari saluti”
“Porca miseria! Che legge assurda! Lui mi ha pregiudicato tanto, mi ha umiliato, ha rubato mia moglie, mi ha buttato in mezzo alla strada e adesso si beneficerà alle mie spalle? Questo non è giusto”
“Se è giusto o ingiusto non lo so. Non sono io quello che ha inventato la legge. Io so solo che devo obbedire.”
Bepi diventò pensoso, quella cosa era tanto nuova, tanto difficile. Lui aveva la possibilità di sistemare la sua vita. Avrebbe potuto chiedere un sacco di soldi al genio e cominciare una vita nuova in un altro posto, dall'altra parte del mondo dove nessuno lo conoscesse. Ma il fatto di sapere che l'ex padrone lucrerebbe con tutto questo non gli dava pace. Quell'uomo lo avrebbe preso ulteriormente per il sedere. Cosa domandare al genio? Bepi chiese un po' di tempo fino al giorno seguente per pensare con calma.
Nel giorno seguente quando il genio gli è apparso per realizzare il suo desiderio, Bepi aveva già preso la decisione più importante della sua vita.
Non ebbe nessun dubbio nel guardare dritto dentro gli occhi del genio e dire “Voglio che tu mi cavi un occhio”.

Conosco anche un'altra versione di questa storia dove Bepi chiede un infarto bello tosto, ma non tanto forte da farlo morire.


----------



## Old Becco (27 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> te lo dico col cuore: va' in analisi o finisci in cronaca nera. Sei troppo pieno di astio


 --------------------

Giustissimo.
Danut dai retta a questo consiglio, io mi sono beccato 5 anni di psic e sono rinato. Ho buttato via tutto il male e ora sto rinascendo con una meravigliosa donna con la quale passiamo ore a stare abbracciati senza nemmeno parlare. Sono convinto che stai troppo male per trovare oggi una soluzione ai tuoi problemi..... fatti aiutare.
Becco


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi chiedo se un tradimento gratuito e cioè avvvenuto solo per voglia di godere sia perdonabile in un qualche modo.
> Pensate bene ad una coppia che non ha problemi, se non quelli dentro ad una sola persona che non parla e che esplode di un botto in un tradimento, ha lasciato la possibilità di parlare?
> Io ho cancellato le prove della esistenza di quella ragazza, tutti i suoi regali li ho dati via, persino gli orologi sono stati regalati ad altri, ho buttato via tutte le foto cartacee ed ho cancellato tutte le foto digitali, ho eliminato tutte le prove della sua esistenza ed ora mi chiedo, come faccio a dimenticare! Adesso devo togliermi via dalla testa tutti quei brutti ricordi che ho avuto con lei, dal conoscerci fino alla fine e mi chiedo come posso fare?
> E allora mi chiedo, con tutto quello che io ho fatto per eliminare una persona, come si fa a perdonarla? Come si fa a perdonare una persona che ti ha buttato nello sconforto? Come pretende un traditore di essere perdonato?


si può ma non con tempi prestabiliti, e poi se non provi nulla e solo rabbia verso di lei, cosa ci pensi a fare ? se hai buttato via tutto prendi con te un'altra ragazza e rifatti una vita.

rimaner fermi ed incazzati e soprattutto senza voler tornar indietro, che ti frega vai oltre e torna a sorridere.

perdonare non perdonare ? chi e cosa e soprattutto perchè ? 
relazione di coppia, si è in due, gli errori non li commette soltanto una persona, ma tutte e due, uno tradendo l'altro magari non accorgendosi di ciò che gli succedea ttorno, ed i sintomi ci sono, io a tradimento avvenuto avevo notato quanto me ne fregavo di ciò che succedeva ed i segni anche più ecaltanti non li vedevo.

perdonare poi non serve a nulla, o torni con lei o non lo fai, o passi sopra tutto e non ci pensi più oppure fai altro, soluzioni intermedia non ci sono.

ma a quanto mi pare di capire non ne vuoi più sapere quindi il problema non si pone.

se mai avessi dei dubbi (ed a me è successo) fai solo molta attenazione a non ritrovarti in futuro con qualche rimpianto perchè sarebbe acnora peggio.

in bocca al lupo !


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> --------------------
> 
> Giustissimo.
> Danut dai retta a questo consiglio, io mi sono beccato 5 anni di psic e sono rinato. Ho buttato via tutto il male e ora sto rinascendo con una meravigliosa donna con la quale passiamo ore a stare abbracciati senza nemmeno parlare. Sono convinto che stai troppo male per trovare oggi una soluzione ai tuoi problemi..... fatti aiutare.
> Becco


 
io avrei delle riserve su psic e psich, aimè servono a ben poco, l'unica cosa che serve è volersi bene, uscire con gli amici e pian piano darsi pace

io uscivo da un tradimento, droga, abbandono della quasi totalità degli amici .... mi son messo li a far sport (così produci un pò di endorfine) mi son rotto le chiappette, e mi son rimesso totalmente in gioco, secondo me bisogna da subito giocarsi tutto e buttarsi, qualcosa di buono succederà, te lo posso assicurare

up up up !


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Mi trovo questa mia possibilità di vivere in pace, ma questo dolore mi tormenta ancora. Quella ragazza con superficialità mi ha tradito ed ha cambiato il suo pensiero dicendo "si vede che non era come pensavo", con superficialità per lei bastava il tempo a me per passare il danno subito e via dicendo.
Mi ha rovinato lo studio, il mio lavoro e quant'altro, io adesso vorrrei solo poter darle quello che mi ha regalato con la sua gentilezza, fare in modo che non possa mai lavorare in quello che le piace, distruggere un poco i suoi sogni.


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> relazione di coppia, si è in due, gli errori non li commette soltanto una persona, ma tutte e due, uno tradendo l'altro magari non accorgendosi di ciò che gli succedea ttorno, ed i sintomi ci sono, io a tradimento avvenuto avevo notato quanto me ne fregavo di ciò che succedeva ed i segni anche più ecaltanti non li vedevo.


Purtroppo io sono stato tradito anche prima di questa volta e so come vanno le cose, conosco i segni eclatanti e così via, ci si accorge dopo di tali, ma in questo caso non ci sono stati per nulla, non era un tradimento perchè stava male, era un tradimento perchè un tizio si è fatto avanti e lei era curiosa, da parte sua non c'era nessun significato punitivo nei miei confronti, peccato che il risultato è stato quello.
Quando io non sono riuscito più a stare zitto e sono esploso tutti non credevano a quello che era successso. Tutt'ora analizzo quel periodo ed è orribile vedere quanto mi amasse sinceramente (per quanto una traditrice possa amare) e con quanta facilità si è concessa al cretino di turno.
Io non posso stare fermo 5 anni della mia vita da una psicologa senza poter fare nulla, perchè la realtà per me è che io sono attualmente inabile a molte cose tra cui la vita sociale. Riesco ad essere sincero solo con 2 persone.

Io sto facndo sport, ho una ragazza stupenda se per questo eppure questo non mi basta per stare bene, non mi basta affatto. Io voglio le scuse di quella persona, pretendo questo.


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Purtroppo io sono stato tradito anche prima di questa volta e so come vanno le cose, conosco i segni eclatanti e così via, ci si accorge dopo di tali, ma in questo caso non ci sono stati per nulla, non era un tradimento perchè stava male, era un tradimento perchè un tizio si è fatto avanti e lei era curiosa, da parte sua non c'era nessun significato punitivo nei miei confronti, peccato che il risultato è stato quello.
> Quando io non sono riuscito più a stare zitto e sono esploso tutti non credevano a quello che era successso. Tutt'ora analizzo quel periodo ed è orribile vedere quanto mi amasse sinceramente (per quanto una traditrice possa amare) e con quanta facilità si è concessa al cretino di turno.
> Io non posso stare fermo 5 anni della mia vita da una psicologa senza poter fare nulla, perchè la realtà per me è che io sono attualmente inabile a molte cose tra cui la vita sociale. Riesco ad essere sincero solo con 2 persone.
> 
> Io sto facndo sport, ho una ragazza stupenda se per questo eppure questo non mi basta per stare bene, non mi basta affatto. Io voglio le scuse di quella persona, pretendo questo.


le sue scuse non è che son le tue ?  quelle che ti crei per nasconderti che c'è qualcosa che non ti lascia dormir in pace, cioè lei tessa e non il fatto che lei si metta in ginocchio a chiederti scusa ? 

conta che io ci ho messo si e no 6 mesi per riprender a vivere, ed ho dato una svolta netta e definitiva alla mia vita, prendi tempo e non aver fretta


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

E' 1 anno e 4 mesi che sto cos' Zyp, ho un fisico da paura adesso per quanto sport ho fatto, 74 kg senza un filo di grasso, ho una resistenza fisica che mi porta per ora a correre le half marathon senza troppi problemi eppure...sto male.
Non mi importa di essere fisicamente ineccepibile, non mi importa di avere una donna che riesce a calmarmi ogni volta che sta con me, voglio la possibilità di essere calmo da solo, di laurearmi e finire questa parte di vita.


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

allora il problema è altrove, tuo personale, perchè dopo 1 anno ed oltre, tutto si dissolve soprattutto un tradimento fatto da una persona che non reputi più degna di esistere

fisicamente ineccepibile ha un senso solo per me, cioè star bene con te stesso, e produrre endorfine a go-go giusto perchè questo è una vera cura con il malessere, stancarsi aver la mente sgombra e dar il tutto per tutto sino al raggiungimento di un obbiettivo preciso !

e la possibilità di star calmo l'avresti soltanto dopo le sue scuse ? uhmmm qualche dubbio vien spontaneo non credi ?


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> allora il problema è altrove, tuo personale, perchè dopo 1 anno ed oltre, tutto si dissolve soprattutto un tradimento fatto da una persona che non reputi più degna di esistere


Posso dirti che così non è, la realtà era che l'amavo tanto da odiarla con tutto me stesso ora. Purtroppo c'è peersona e persona, il tempo non significa nulla se non che il tradimento non è stato poi così grave, magari condito da litigi o incomprensioni, ma quando questo avviene a ciel sereno, senza alcun senso o meglio con l'unica spiegazione data dell'egoismo personale come si fa a credere al resto del mondo?
Zyp, quando si supera un tradimento rimane una cicatrice, quando però dopo quello viene perpetuato un'altr tradimento da chi sapeva quanto male eri stato allora qualcosa cambia nella persona e non ci sono endorfine o serotonina che possano aiutare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Maggio 2009)

Dan, mi permetto di farti un discorso da istruttore di TaiChi.
Ora che hai il tuo fisico perfetto, ora che possiedi forza e resistenza, dimmi: ti serve per affrontare i tuoi fantasmi? No, vero?
Ed allora mettiti a lavorare davvero su te stesso, ma dentro. Trova in primo luogo il tuo equilibrio interiore, e poi osserva quello che pensi sia il suo avversario. Cosa ti farà sentire più forte? Sperare di avere forza sufficiente per contrastare la sua, o sapere che con qualsiasi forza ti aggredisca, non ti può colpire?
Ricordati che tutta l'energia che spendi per aggredire, è energia persa. L'odio consuma prima chi odia.


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

si però dai, parti da una cosa, non v'è coppia che si si sia tradita a vicenda almeno una volta, ed io tra le coppi aggiungo anche i miei genitori, quindi nesssuno escluso

certo è che se pensi da subito che qualcuno possa tradirti non andrai più lontano e non sarai più libero di sentirti te stesso

tradimento è anche egoismo, come in un rapporto a due, se non si è egoisti almeno al 50% non si va lontano


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dan, mi permetto di farti un discorso da istruttore di TaiChi.
> Ora che hai il tuo fisico perfetto, ora che possiedi forza e resistenza, dimmi: ti serve per affrontare i tuoi fantasmi? No, vero?
> Ed allora mettiti a lavorare davvero su te stesso, ma dentro. Trova in primo luogo il tuo equilibrio interiore, e poi osserva quello che pensi sia il suo avversario. Cosa ti farà sentire più forte? Sperare di avere forza sufficiente per contrastare la sua, o sapere che con qualsiasi forza ti aggredisca, non ti può colpire?
> Ricordati che tutta l'energia che spendi per aggredire, è energia persa. L'odio consuma prima chi odia.


 
beh per me è servito un fisico migliore, perder 10 kg, riprendendo un corpo dedito solo alla festa senza limiti è stato n ecessario se non fondamentale, le endorfine ? altrettanto necessarie.

poi dopo un tradimento ti vengon a mancare alcune certezze quali la certezza d'esser appetibile, d'esser prestante, e tutta una serie di insicurezze da curare  a fondo; se non avessi fatto questo non sarei andato lontano, certo poi bisogna unsa ra la capa e risolvere il problema.


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Alce, questo è vero, ma devo anche tener conto che io ho dentro troppe ferite e questa è una di troppo, fatta da una persona che ben sapeva quello che mi portavo dietro ed ha tenuto tutto nascosto sapendo bene che sarebbe successo un disastro.  la realtà dei fatti è che adesso o lei chiede scusa a me oppure la casa dell'assassino di mio padre prenderà fuoco magicamente, l'odio non va via, si seppellisce solo e quando una persona scava si scopre che non solo è rimasto li, ma ha pure radicato!


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Alce, questo è vero, ma devo anche tener conto che io ho dentro troppe ferite e questa è una di troppo, fatta da una persona che ben sapeva quello che mi portavo dietro ed ha tenuto tutto nascosto sapendo bene che sarebbe successo un disastro. la realtà dei fatti è che adesso o lei chiede scusa a me oppure la casa dell'assassino di mio padre prenderà fuoco magicamente, l'odio non va via, si seppellisce solo e quando una persona scava si scopre che non solo è rimasto li, ma ha pure radicato!


 
Danut ti riporto la mia exp .....

sto con lei come amante per un anno circa (e mi andava bene esser libero) 

poi la metto alle strette dicendole che me ne sarei andato se le cose non fossero cambiate, quindi lei lo lascia, passano 4 anni contenti di star insieme, brutte faccedne ed allontanamento.

sai cose le avevo detto appena aveva lasciato il tipo ? non far una cosa simile con me, la scappatella con trombaitna antistress che succede una svolta  all'anno può capitare, le relazioni parallele di lunga durata no ?

e secondo te cosa mi è successo ?


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si però dai, parti da una cosa, non v'è coppia che si si sia tradita a vicenda almeno una volta, ed io tra le coppi aggiungo anche i miei genitori, quindi nesssuno escluso


Io invece dico che così non deve essere, che pensarlo è una generalizzazione, una spiegazione del tradimento per renderlo più innocuo, ma la realtà nuda e cruda è che il tradimento non va perpetuato.
Una vita in cui tutti giustifichiamo il malaffare peerchè viene fatto è una vita inutile da vivere, senza senso e senza valori, degna solo di un grande nulla, non sono un animale che ha bisogno di soddisfare istinti basilari, io sono un uomo legittimamente complesso, le bugie non mi servono, neppure raccontate da me stesso per me, le smaschero sempre.
La realtà è che solo poche persone al mondo valgono qualcosa, io ho trovato chi vale qualcosa e su questo ne sono felice, ma devo punire chi non vale nulla ed ha ferito la mia persona, purtroppo lo spirito di giustizia che mi anima è forte come non mai adesso che ho recuperato appieno il mio essere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> beh per me è servito un fisico migliore, perder 10 kg, riprendendo un corpo dedito solo alla festa senza limiti è stato n ecessario se non fondamentale, le endorfine ? altrettanto necessarie.
> 
> poi dopo un tradimento ti vengon a mancare alcune certezze quali la certezza d'esser appetibile, d'esser prestante, e tutta una serie di insicurezze da curare a fondo; se non avessi fatto questo non sarei andato lontano, certo poi bisogna unsa ra la capa e risolvere il problema.


Beh, io grazie alle corna ho perso 6 chili, e devo dire che non me ne lamento affatto. Il discorso voleva essere un altro, però.
Dan ha una carica d'odio che pare nascere da uno squilibrio interiore più che da quanto gli è accaduto, e se si parte già sbilanciati, si rischia sempre più di cadere.
Io per mia fortuna avevo già lavorato parecchio in precedenza sul mio centro interiore, e malgrado ciò comunque sono finito quantomeno col traballare vistosamente. Immagino Dan come si senta, ma l'unica via d'uscita alla sua carica negativa è provare a concentrarsi un momento su sè stesso tentando di avvertire il proprio sé a prescindere dagli avvenimenti passati e dalle figure esterne, positive o negative.


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Io invece dico che così non deve essere, che pensarlo è una generalizzazione, una spiegazione del tradimento per renderlo più innocuo, ma la realtà nuda e cruda è che il tradimento non va perpetuato.*
> Una vita in cui tutti giustifichiamo il malaffare peerchè viene fatto è una vita inutile da vivere, senza senso e senza valori, degna solo di un grande nulla, non sono un animale che ha bisogno di soddisfare istinti basilari, io sono un uomo legittimamente complesso, le bugie non mi servono, neppure raccontate da me stesso per me, le smaschero sempre.
> La realtà è che solo poche persone al mondo valgono qualcosa, io ho trovato chi vale qualcosa e su questo ne sono felice, ma devo punire chi non vale nulla ed ha ferito la mia persona, purtroppo lo spirito di giustizia che mi anima è forte come non mai adesso che ho recuperato appieno il mio essere.


no è la semplice nuda e cruda realtà delle cose 

se tu che generalizzi, perchè un traditore non è una persona spregevole e nemmeno un delinquente 

magari prima o poi capiterà anche a te di tradire scoprendo in un attimo quanto sia bello ma quanto male possa fare  a te ed agli altri

io ho passato tutte due le condizioni, non dico di saperne più di altri ma posso far un paragone tra le sensaziioni (MIE) provate in antrameb i casi


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, io grazie alle corna ho perso 6 chili, e devo dire che non me ne lamento affatto. Il discorso voleva essere un altro, però.
> *Dan ha una carica d'odio che pare nascere da uno squilibrio interiore più che da quanto gli è accaduto, e se si parte già sbilanciati, si rischia sempre più di cadere.*
> Io per mia fortuna avevo già lavorato parecchio in precedenza sul mio centro interiore, e malgrado ciò comunque sono finito quantomeno col traballare vistosamente. Immagino Dan come si senta, ma l'unica via d'uscita alla sua carica negativa è provare a concentrarsi un momento su sè stesso tentando di avvertire il proprio sé a prescindere dagli avvenimenti passati e dalle figure esterne, positive o negative.


in neretto quello a cui pensavo pur io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





proprio così Alce, è l'unico modo per ritrovar l'equilibrio, certamente instabile e precario ma equilibrio rimane


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi chiedo se un tradimento gratuito e cioè *avvvenuto solo per voglia di godere* sia perdonabile in un qualche modo.


 
Dan è lei che ti ha detto così? O sei tu che immagini sia stato solo per quello?


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dan è lei che ti ha detto così? O sei tu che immagini sia stato solo per quello?


mai stupirsi di nulla


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mai stupirsi di nulla


Non mi stupisco, se Dan non ha ricevuto delle scuse mi sembra difficile però pensare che sia stato solo un errore di percorso...


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

infatti la penso come te


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi chiedo se un tradimento gratuito e cioè avvvenuto solo per voglia di godere sia perdonabile in un qualche modo.
> Pensate bene ad una coppia che non ha problemi, se non quelli dentro ad una sola persona che non parla e che esplode di un botto in un tradimento, ha lasciato la possibilità di parlare?
> Io ho cancellato le prove della esistenza di quella ragazza, tutti i suoi regali li ho dati via, persino gli orologi sono stati regalati ad altri, ho buttato via tutte le foto cartacee ed ho cancellato tutte le foto digitali, ho eliminato tutte le prove della sua esistenza ed ora mi chiedo, come faccio a dimenticare! Adesso devo togliermi via dalla testa tutti quei brutti ricordi che ho avuto con lei, dal conoscerci fino alla fine e mi chiedo come posso fare?
> E allora mi chiedo, con tutto quello che io ho fatto per eliminare una persona, come si fa a perdonarla? Come si fa a perdonare una persona che ti ha buttato nello sconforto? Come pretende un traditore di essere perdonato?


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


Già, me lo chiedo anch'io.........


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, me lo chiedo anch'io.........


no perchè mi auguro sia molto, molto giovane...
di tramvate nella vita ne beccherà di molte sui dentini e dovrà imparare  a convivere con la rabbia, il dolore e quant'altro.
Poi mi chiedo se è così ligio e severo anche con se stesso.
La troppa intransigenza e il rigore sono "perdonabili" solo se adatti in primis a sé stessi..


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Alce, questo è vero, ma devo anche tener conto che io ho dentro troppe ferite e questa è una di troppo, fatta da una persona che ben sapeva quello che mi portavo dietro ed ha tenuto tutto nascosto sapendo bene che sarebbe successo un disastro.  la realtà dei fatti è che adesso o lei chiede scusa a me oppure *la casa dell'assassino di mio padre prenderà fuoco magicamente*, l'odio non va via, si seppellisce solo e quando una persona scava si scopre che non solo è rimasto li, ma ha pure radicato!


Hai vecchi traumi mai risolti in cui la rabbia si è trasformata in risentimento.
Se alimenti e coltivi questa rabbia rischi di aggiungere nuovi traumi ai vecchi.
Lo psicologo non è ancora riuscito a curarti del trauma originato dalla morte violenta di tuo padre? Forse è il caso di cambiare psicologo (magari provare con le terapie brevi così spendi meno soldi ed eviti la "dipendenza" da psicologo).
Se sei credente molti gruppi del movimento "Rinnovamento dello Spirito" organizzano incontri di cura interiore.
Gli strumenti per risolvere i problemi ci sono, la parte più difficile è sempre quella di volere veramente cambiare. Anch'io so che il fumo mi fa malissimo e che dovrei smettere. Ma tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai vecchi traumi mai risolti in cui la rabbia si è trasformata in risentimento.
> Se alimenti e coltivi questa rabbia rischi di aggiungere nuovi traumi ai vecchi.
> Lo psicologo non è ancora riuscito a curarti del trauma originato dalla morte violenta di tuo padre? Forse è il caso di cambiare psicologo (magari provare con le terapie brevi così spendi meno soldi ed eviti la "dipendenza" da psicologo).
> Se sei credente molti gruppi del movimento "Rinnovamento dello Spirito" organizzano incontri di cura interiore.
> Gli strumenti per risolvere i problemi ci sono, la parte più difficile è sempre quella di volere veramente cambiare. Anch'io so che il fumo mi fa malissimo e che dovrei smettere. Ma tra il dire e il fare...


con certi traumi bisogna imparare a conviverci perché non se ne andranno mai. 
l'idea di doverli a tutti i costi superare e di non riuscirci porta a provare un senso di sconfitta molto lacerante.
tra l'altro un trauma più recente porta quasi sempre a galla anche altri traumi più vecchi.. è aprire quella scatola metallica che abbiamo sul petto e nella quale finiscono tutti i dolori veri e profondi; ogni volta che la riapri non sai mai cosa può uscire...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> con certi traumi bisogna imparare a conviverci perché non se ne andranno mai.
> l'idea di doverli a tutti i costi superare e di non riuscirci porta a provare un senso di sconfitta molto lacerante.
> tra l'altro un trauma più recente porta quasi sempre a galla anche altri traumi più vecchi.. è aprire quella scatola metallica che abbiamo sul petto e nella quale finiscono tutti i dolori veri e profondi; ogni volta che la riapri non sai mai cosa può uscire...



Ma riaprirla ogni tanto fa pure bene per riconsiderare il nuovo dolore e ridimensionarlo.
La nostra capacità di sopportazione è incredibilmente alta (purtroppo o per fortuna, non so..)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma riaprirla ogni tanto fa pure bene per riconsiderare il nuovo dolore e ridimensionarlo.
> La nostra capacità di sopportazione è incredibilmente alta (purtroppo o per fortuna, non so..)


certi traumi sono devastanti, soprattutto se vissuti durante l'infanzia o la prima adolescenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certi traumi sono devastanti, soprattutto se vissuti durante l'infanzia o la prima adolescenza.


non me lo dire...
te li porti dietro tutta la vita senza riuscire a snodarli.
E non li conosci neanche...


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dan è lei che ti ha detto così? O sei tu che immagini sia stato solo per quello?


Dopo 6 mesi in cui recriminava anche sul fatto che ero rimasto a Roma da lei 5 giorni in più perchè me lo aveva chiesto suo padre (assurdo no?) mi ha confessato che è uscita con il tizio perchè voleva provare un altro uomo, perchè voleva vedere la differenza visto che lei è stata solo con me e provare a fare come tutte le sue amiche, cioè avere rfapporti senza coninvolgimenti, cioè solo voglia di godere e basta. Questo mi ha distrutto, almeno come la prima se fosse nato qualcosa di più avrei capito, ma uscire con uno che mai aveva visto e con cui neppure ci aveva mai parlato è indice di cosa volesse dire.

Lei si mi ha chiesto scusa, ma al telefono e le ho sempre detto che al telefono non accetto scuse, ha già fato la vigliacca tradendomi, se deve fare anche la vigliacca con le scuse per me non possono avere valore, che vedesse cosa ha creato, che vedesse la persona che si è trovata con una madre che disperata per il figlio ha provato a suicidarsi non sapendo dove sbattere la testa.
Io ho 30 anni, ho un padre morto sulla mia coscienza e seguo le mie idee in maniera intransigente, tutti i miei errori che possono comunque capitare li pago sempre ed accetto sempre le conseguenze che ne vengono, non posso pretendere dagli altri una condotta così senza essere il primo a dimostare che si può fare.
La mia prima regola è non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, la seguo sempre e so mettermi nei panni altrui grazie ad una buona empatia, purtroppo io posso capire facilmente le persone, ma sono poche persone che possono capire me.
Con la psicologa io sto bene, ma ammetto che quello non è il mio cammino, neppure le medicine fanno qualcosa, la rabbia dentro di me si contiene solamente ma adesso il vaso di pandora è aperto, adesso il diastro è preannunciato e la cosa peggiore sapete quale è?? Che io lo avevo anche detto.


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma riaprirla ogni tanto fa pure bene per riconsiderare il nuovo dolore e ridimensionarlo.
> La nostra capacità di sopportazione è incredibilmente alta (purtroppo o per fortuna, non so..)


Purtroppo io voglio la morte dell'assassino di mio padre, la voglio e voglio che sia per mano mia, tutta questa vicenda mi ha fatto tornare questo desiderio a galla, un desiderio che non vi dico quanto può essere forte e che da ragazzino una psicologa riuscì a bloccare, non farmelo superare. QUesta rabbia era legata dentro di me, era la mia forza per fare tutto, tanto che io non ho mai avuto stanchezza in vita mia, nulla mi ha mai spaventato. Adesso le catene sono rotte, la bstia è libera di fare quello che vuole ed io molto spesso non ho piùle forze per fermarla e la lascio compiere la distruzione.
Come dice Anna, ci sono traumi che non si superano ed io aggiungo che ci sono traumi che devono rimanere dentro per sempre, io non sono debole se non concedo fiducia, ma se concedo fiducia voglio che sia rispettata nelle forme in cui l'ho data. Se un datore di lavoro mi dicesse che sono scemo, non mi può toccare, se lo dice chi ha compreso il mio animo particolare mi potrebbe ferire.


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

Dan non voglio far lo piscanalista ma il problema non è la tua ex traditrice, il problema è altrove, la traditrice un pretesto

una psicosi latente riportata a galla da questa situazione

per esperienza ti dico di non far cazzate, perchè quelle grosse le paghi care direttamente sulla tua pelle, e poi quelloe rimangono, e rimangon molto più d'un tradimento, perchè realmente ti distruggon la vita

tu ora puoi decidere come vivere, ma non sei obbligato ad un'altra vita a causa delle tue rezioni impulsive.... non sei in gabbia, la porta è aperta, non chiuderla perchè poi le chiavi non saranno più in mano tua

up up up


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Purtroppo io voglio la morte dell'assassino di mio padre, la voglio e voglio che sia per mano mia, tutta questa vicenda mi ha fatto tornare questo desiderio a galla, un desiderio che non vi dico quanto può essere forte e che da ragazzino una psicologa riuscì a bloccare, non farmelo superare. QUesta rabbia era legata dentro di me, era la mia forza per fare tutto, tanto che io non ho mai avuto stanchezza in vita mia, nulla mi ha mai spaventato. Adesso le catene sono rotte, la bstia è libera di fare quello che vuole ed io molto spesso non ho piùle forze per fermarla e la lascio compiere la distruzione.
> Come dice Anna, ci sono traumi che non si superano ed io aggiungo che ci sono traumi che devono rimanere dentro per sempre, io non sono debole se non concedo fiducia, ma se concedo fiducia voglio che sia rispettata nelle forme in cui l'ho data. Se un datore di lavoro mi dicesse che sono scemo, non mi può toccare, se lo dice chi ha compreso il mio animo particolare mi potrebbe ferire.



non so nulla della tua situazione, scusa...
l'assassino di tuo padre???
dove posso leggere qualosa prima di risponderti?


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

"Un anno dopo" ma il fatto è che io avevo danni dentro che erano stati nascosti per farmi vivere con calma, lei sapeva tutto questo e sapeva anche che il precedente tradimento quasi mi aveva distrutto, nonostante tutto mi ha tradito, dicendomi anche che ero la persona migliore che potesse mai conoscere, ma nel frattempo il migliore viene tradito con la persona peggiore e l'unico a pagare è quel migliore che sta crollando. Io devo risolvere questo problema ed in fretta, per ora solo la ragazza con cui sto è capace di ridarmi quella sensazione di calma che avevo, ma è una soluzione temporanea, io devo essere come prima.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Dopo 6 mesi in cui recriminava anche sul fatto che ero rimasto a Roma da lei 5 giorni in più perchè me lo aveva chiesto suo padre (assurdo no?) *mi ha confessato che è uscita con il tizio perchè voleva provare un altro uomo, perchè voleva vedere la differenza visto che lei è stata solo con me e provare a fare come tutte le sue amiche, cioè avere rfapporti senza coninvolgimenti, cioè solo voglia di godere e basta. *Questo mi ha distrutto, almeno come la prima se fosse nato qualcosa di più avrei capito, ma uscire con uno che mai aveva visto e con cui neppure ci aveva mai parlato è indice di cosa volesse dire.
> 
> Lei si mi ha chiesto scusa, ma al telefono e le ho sempre detto che al telefono non accetto scuse, ha già fato la vigliacca tradendomi, se deve fare anche la vigliacca con le scuse per me non possono avere valore, che vedesse cosa ha creato, che vedesse la persona che si è trovata con una madre che disperata per il figlio ha provato a suicidarsi non sapendo dove sbattere la testa.
> Io ho 30 anni, ho un padre morto sulla mia coscienza e seguo le mie idee in maniera intransigente, tutti i miei errori che possono comunque capitare li pago sempre ed accetto sempre le conseguenze che ne vengono, non posso pretendere dagli altri una condotta così senza essere il primo a dimostare che si può fare.
> ...


Dai su, con la nuova ragazza va bene no? Prendi anche il buono che c'è in questa vita. Ci vuole pazienza, le guarigioni miracolose non esistono, soprattutto quando si parla di psiche. Non so perché ma credevo che avessi scoperto tu il tradimento, alla luce di quanto hai scritto forse non è nemmeno accaduto, ha trovato una stupida scusa per chiudere...


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Il tradimento l'ho scoperto io, le motivazioni me le ha date 6 mesi dopo! Il tradimento purtroppo c'è stato e le prove  le ho avute, ma il dolore del motivo è anche peggio, ed il sapere che lei soffriva per aver tradito ma non per aver fatto del male a me ma perchè non credeva più nell'amore mi ha fatto ancora più male, come se il mondo girasse intorno a lei, che se non ci fossi stato io non sarebbe mai dimagrita e sarebbe rimasta una baldracca cicciona.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il tradimento l'ho scoperto io, le motivazioni me le ha date 6 mesi dopo! Il tradimento purtroppo c'è stato e le prove le ho avute, ma il dolore del motivo è anche peggio, ed il sapere che lei soffriva per aver tradito ma non per aver fatto del male a me ma perchè non credeva più nell'amore mi ha fatto ancora più male, come se il mondo girasse intorno a lei, che se non ci fossi stato io non sarebbe mai dimagrita e sarebbe rimasta una baldracca cicciona.


La vita ti ha dato un'altra occasione... non fare in modo che il rancore si porti via anche la bellezza di questo amore che sta nascendo... non ti amava, è andata via, hai visto quello che non c'era... rinasci...


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Mk, io voglio vvivere la mia vita ma nello stemmo mdo voglio togliere quello che lei voleva vivere, come io ho ddovuto modificare i miei piani futuri e mi toccherà di andare a lavorare prima di finire gli studi per l'ennesima volta (anche se non sono più capace di lavorare). la mia vita camvbia e la sua cambierà, almeno non mi sembrerà di aver pagato solo io il prezzo del suo tradimento.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, io voglio vvivere la mia vita ma nello stemmo mdo voglio togliere quello che lei voleva vivere, come io ho ddovuto modificare i miei piani futuri e mi toccherà di andare a lavorare prima di finire gli studi per l'ennesima volta (anche se non sono più capace di lavorare). la mia vita camvbia e la sua cambierà, almeno non mi sembrerà di aver pagato solo io il prezzo del suo tradimento.


Maronna ancora con sta storia Dan... Che cosa le vorresti fare?


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

usare le mie conoscenze informatiche per donare i suoi 20000 euro in beneficienza, cioè un furto che la metterà in mutande.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> usare le mie conoscenze informatiche per donare i suoi 20000 euro in beneficienza, cioè un furto che la metterà in mutande.


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

No, in fondo sono solo beni materiali e rovinarla dal punto di vista finanziario sarebbe la stessa cosa che lei ha fatto con me! Nessun rimorso e nessun problema, ho tutte le password e l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato da fare questo era che lei capisse cosa ha fatto. In 1 anno ho distrutto tutti i risparmi di casa mia, che sia così anche per lei!


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, in fondo sono solo beni materiali e rovinarla dal punto di vista finanziario sarebbe la stessa cosa che lei ha fatto con me! Nessun rimorso e nessun problema, ho tutte le password e l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato da fare questo era che lei capisse cosa ha fatto. *In 1 anno ho distrutto tutti i risparmi di casa mia*, che sia così anche per lei!


Ah c'è anche questa cosa oltre al tradimento... Ti chiedeva dei soldi?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Hai preso in pieno la cosa, ed il motivo è perchè...quando mi sono messo con lei sua madre e suo padre mi fecero un discorsetto in cui mi fecero intendere poco velatamente che se mi fossi comportato male con loro figlia l'avrei pagata, stessa cosa me la disse mia madre, io ho dovuto sempre essere perfetto, perchè da una parte mi eera stato imposto e dall'altra non volevo che questo problema uscisse fuori da noi due, non volevo che i suoi sapessero che loro fiiglia era uno schifo di persona, in un certo senso avevo ancora un senso di responsabilità visti miei *9 anni in più*.
















  ma è una ragazzina!!! 
Per la miseria, magari eri pure il suo primo fidanzato!!
Ha fatto una bestialata grande come una casa, tradendo te e tradendo se stessa regalando sesso al primo venuto, ma ti rendi conto che non aveva esperienze nè la maturità di gestire una persona complessa come sei tu e una relazione importante come quella che avevate impostato? Quanti anni aveva qundo vi siete messi insieme?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi trovo questa mia possibilità di vivere in pace, ma questo dolore mi tormenta ancora. Quella ragazza con superficialità mi ha tradito ed ha cambiato il suo pensiero dicendo "si vede che non era come pensavo", con superficialità per lei bastava il tempo a me per passare il danno subito e via dicendo.
> Mi ha rovinato lo studio, il mio lavoro e quant'altro, io adesso vorrrei solo poter darle quello che mi ha regalato con la sua gentilezza, fare in modo che non possa mai lavorare in quello che le piace, distruggere un poco i suoi sogni.





danut ha detto:


> Alce, questo è vero, ma devo anche tener conto che io ho dentro troppe ferite e questa è una di troppo, fatta da una persona che ben sapeva quello che mi portavo dietro ed ha tenuto tutto nascosto sapendo bene che sarebbe successo un disastro. la realtà dei fatti è che adesso o lei chiede scusa a me oppure la casa dell'assassino di mio padre prenderà fuoco magicamente, l'odio non va via, si seppellisce solo e quando una persona scava si scopre che non solo è rimasto li, ma ha pure radicato!





danut ha detto:


> Io invece dico che così non deve essere, che pensarlo è una generalizzazione, una spiegazione del tradimento per renderlo più innocuo, ma la realtà nuda e cruda è che il tradimento non va perpetuato.
> Una vita in cui tutti giustifichiamo il malaffare peerchè viene fatto è una vita inutile da vivere, senza senso e senza valori, degna solo di un grande nulla, non sono un animale che ha bisogno di soddisfare istinti basilari, io sono un uomo legittimamente complesso, le bugie non mi servono, neppure raccontate da me stesso per me, le smaschero sempre.
> La realtà è che solo poche persone al mondo valgono qualcosa, io ho trovato chi vale qualcosa e su questo ne sono felice, ma devo punire chi non vale nulla ed ha ferito la mia persona, purtroppo lo spirito di giustizia che mi anima è forte come non mai adesso che ho recuperato appieno il mio essere.





danut ha detto:


> Purtroppo io voglio la morte dell'assassino di mio padre, la voglio e voglio che sia per mano mia, tutta questa vicenda mi ha fatto tornare questo desiderio a galla, un desiderio che non vi dico quanto può essere forte e che da ragazzino una psicologa riuscì a bloccare, non farmelo superare. QUesta rabbia era legata dentro di me, era la mia forza per fare tutto, tanto che io non ho mai avuto stanchezza in vita mia, nulla mi ha mai spaventato. Adesso le catene sono rotte, la bstia è libera di fare quello che vuole ed io molto spesso non ho piùle forze per fermarla e la lascio compiere la distruzione.
> Come dice Anna, ci sono traumi che non si superano ed io aggiungo che ci sono traumi che devono rimanere dentro per sempre, io non sono debole se non concedo fiducia, ma se concedo fiducia voglio che sia rispettata nelle forme in cui l'ho data. Se un datore di lavoro mi dicesse che sono scemo, non mi può toccare, se lo dice chi ha compreso il mio animo particolare mi potrebbe ferire.





danut ha detto:


> Mk, io voglio vvivere la mia vita ma nello stemmo mdo voglio togliere quello che lei voleva vivere, come io ho ddovuto modificare i miei piani futuri e mi toccherà di andare a lavorare prima di finire gli studi per l'ennesima volta (anche se non sono più capace di lavorare). la mia vita camvbia e la sua cambierà, almeno non mi sembrerà di aver pagato solo io il prezzo del suo tradimento.


PREZZO, PAGARE, VENDETTA, TOGLIERE, BESTIA, FERITE, TRAUMA...
e quant'altro ancora.

Danut, hai letto il racconto che ha postato Giobbe?


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Maggio 2009)

> Originariamente inviato da *danut*
> Hai preso in pieno la cosa, ed il motivo è perchè...quando mi sono messo con lei sua madre e suo padre mi fecero un discorsetto in cui mi fecero intendere poco velatamente che se mi fossi comportato male con loro figlia l'avrei pagata, stessa cosa me la disse mia madre, io ho dovuto sempre essere perfetto, perchè da una parte mi eera stato imposto e dall'altra non volevo che questo problema uscisse fuori da noi due, non volevo che i suoi sapessero che loro fiiglia era uno schifo di persona, in un certo senso avevo ancora un senso di responsabilità visti miei 9 anni in più.


Dan i genitori si lasciano fuori i loro giudizi non aiutano mai, figuriamoci quando ti danno pure un avvertimento

io li avrei mandati a cagare

esser perfetto ? imposizioni ? sii te stesso e vedrai che ne esci in poco tempo

e magari prova a tirarti su le maniche, tanto quel che è successo ormai è passato, costruisci il futuro perchè se cercherai vendetta darai a lei la possibilità di continuare a rovinarti la vita

up up


----------



## Old danut (27 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma è una ragazzina!!!
> Per la miseria, magari eri pure il suo primo fidanzato!!
> Ha fatto una bestialata grande come una casa, tradendo te e tradendo se stessa regalando sesso al primo venuto, ma ti rendi conto che non aveva esperienze nè la maturità di gestire una persona complessa come sei tu e una relazione importante come quella che avevate impostato? Quanti anni aveva qundo vi siete messi insieme?


Io sono stato il suo primo ragazzo, sono stato il suo primo amore e mi ha tradito in questo modo gratuito, sono la prima persona a cui ha detto "ti amo" e sono stato quello che è stato con lei nei momenti belli e nei momenti meno belli di quegli anni, nonostante la distanza io c'ero! Lei qquando ci mettemmo insieme aveva esattamente 17 anni e mezzo perfetti, io 26, la cosa mi spaventava un poco e le dissi chiaramente che io vista la  mia età non mi sarei approcciato a lei come un ragazzino, ma già in passato lei era uscita con ragazzi anche più  vecchi di me.
Si eera una ragazzina a 20 anni, ma direi che dopo i 18 si deve essere responsabili delle proprie azioni  o anche prima se non legalmeente moralmente.
Ora lei prreferisce chiudere occhi ed orecchie, preferisce non sapere dove sono finito e come sto, in fin ddei conti che le frega a lei che è una ragazzina di 21 anni se ha portato un ragazzo di 30 a correre ai 200 km/h con la propria macchina (a dire il vero anche di più), a cercare di tutto pur di seguire le orme del padre morto.
Io non posso acccettare che una ragazza del genere si possa rifare una vita con questa facilità fottendosene dei danni che ha creato. 
Grande, io voglio giustizia adesso, una bambina mi ha pestato i piedi, adesso è l'ora di sculacciare la bambina. Ma tanto so che la giustizia non esiste, che quella bambina vivrà la sua vita bella beata nonostante abbia fatto seriamente male ad una persona che valeva molto più di lei, ma sia mai che io accetti di perdonare un solo traditore in vita mia.


----------



## Old sperella (27 Maggio 2009)

.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *io avrei delle riserve su psic e psich, aimè servono a ben poco, l'unica cosa che serve è volersi bene, uscire con gli amici e pian piano darsi pace*
> 
> io uscivo da un tradimento, droga, abbandono della quasi totalità degli amici .... mi son messo li a far sport (così produci un pò di endorfine) mi son rotto le chiappette, e mi son rimesso totalmente in gioco, secondo me bisogna da subito giocarsi tutto e buttarsi, qualcosa di buono succederà, te lo posso assicurare
> 
> up up up !


sei un ragazzo molto sensibile ed intelligente e lo sai che di te penso questo, ma quando scrivi queste cazzate che cerchi di far passare come dogmi mi fai imbestialire. Si possono incontrare cialtroni e ciarlatani in tutti i settori della vita, ma esistono molti professionisti che si dedicano all'analisi ed alla terapia con impegno e preparazione. Tu non puoi offendere una categoria professionale dicendo che non serve a niente, è da stupidi, secondo me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Alce, questo è vero, ma devo anche tener conto che io ho dentro troppe ferite e questa è una di troppo, fatta da una persona che ben sapeva quello che mi portavo dietro ed ha tenuto tutto nascosto sapendo bene che sarebbe successo un disastro. *la realtà dei fatti è che adesso o lei chiede scusa a me oppure la casa dell'assassino di mio padre prenderà fuoco magicamente, l'odio non va via, si seppellisce solo e quando una persona scava si scopre che non solo è rimasto li, ma ha pure radicato!*





danut ha detto:


> Io invece dico che così non deve essere, che pensarlo è una generalizzazione, una spiegazione del tradimento per renderlo più innocuo, ma la realtà nuda e cruda è che il tradimento non va perpetuato.
> Una vita in cui tutti giustifichiamo il malaffare peerchè viene fatto è una vita inutile da vivere, senza senso e senza valori, degna solo di un grande nulla, *non sono un animale che ha bisogno di soddisfare istinti basilari, io sono un uomo legittimamente complesso*, le bugie non mi servono, neppure raccontate da me stesso per me, le smaschero sempre.
> La realtà è che solo poche persone al mondo valgono qualcosa, io ho trovato chi vale qualcosa e su questo ne sono felice, *ma devo punire chi non vale nulla ed ha ferito la mia persona, purtroppo lo spirito di giustizia che mi anima è forte come non mai adesso che ho recuperato appieno il mio essere*.





danut ha detto:


> Dopo 6 mesi in cui recriminava anche sul fatto che ero rimasto a Roma da lei 5 giorni in più perchè me lo aveva chiesto suo padre (assurdo no?) mi ha confessato che è uscita con il tizio perchè voleva provare un altro uomo, perchè voleva vedere la differenza visto che lei è stata solo con me e provare a fare come tutte le sue amiche, cioè avere rfapporti senza coninvolgimenti, cioè solo voglia di godere e basta. Questo mi ha distrutto, almeno come la prima se fosse nato qualcosa di più avrei capito, ma uscire con uno che mai aveva visto e con cui neppure ci aveva mai parlato è indice di cosa volesse dire.
> 
> Lei si mi ha chiesto scusa, ma al telefono e le ho sempre detto che al telefono non accetto scuse, ha già fato la vigliacca tradendomi, se deve fare anche la vigliacca con le scuse per me non possono avere valore, che vedesse cosa ha creato, che vedesse la persona che si è trovata con una madre che disperata per il figlio ha provato a suicidarsi non sapendo dove sbattere la testa.
> *Io ho 30 anni, ho un padre morto sulla mia coscienza e seguo le mie idee in maniera intransigente*, tutti i miei errori che possono comunque capitare li pago sempre ed accetto sempre le conseguenze che ne vengono, non posso pretendere dagli altri una condotta così senza essere il primo a dimostare che si può fare.
> ...





danut ha detto:


> *Purtroppo io voglio la morte dell'assassino di mio padre, la voglio e voglio che sia per mano mia, tutta questa vicenda mi ha fatto tornare questo desiderio a galla*, un desiderio che non vi dico quanto può essere forte e che da ragazzino una psicologa riuscì a bloccare, non farmelo superare. QUesta rabbia era legata dentro di me, era la mia forza per fare tutto, tanto che io non ho mai avuto stanchezza in vita mia, nulla mi ha mai spaventato. Adesso le catene sono rotte, la bstia è libera di fare quello che vuole ed io molto spesso non ho piùle forze per fermarla e la lascio compiere la distruzione.
> *Come dice Anna, ci sono traumi che non si superano ed io aggiungo che ci sono traumi che devono rimanere dentro per sempre, io non sono debole se non concedo fiducia, ma se concedo fiducia voglio che sia rispettata nelle forme in cui l'ho data*. Se un datore di lavoro mi dicesse che sono scemo, non mi può toccare, se lo dice chi ha compreso il mio animo particolare mi potrebbe ferire.





danut ha detto:


> Io sono stato il suo primo ragazzo, sono stato il suo primo amore e mi ha tradito in questo modo gratuito, sono la prima persona a cui ha detto "ti amo" e sono stato quello che è stato con lei nei momenti belli e nei momenti meno belli di quegli anni, nonostante la distanza io c'ero! Lei qquando ci mettemmo insieme aveva esattamente 17 anni e mezzo perfetti, io 26, la cosa mi spaventava un poco e le dissi chiaramente che io vista la mia età non mi sarei approcciato a lei come un ragazzino, ma già in passato lei era uscita con ragazzi anche più vecchi di me.
> Si eera una ragazzina a 20 anni, ma direi che dopo i 18 si deve essere responsabili delle proprie azioni o anche prima se non legalmeente moralmente.
> Ora lei prreferisce chiudere occhi ed orecchie, *preferisce non sapere dove sono finito e come sto, in fin ddei conti che le frega a lei che è una ragazzina di 21 anni se ha portato un ragazzo di 30 a correre ai 200 km/h con la propria macchina (a dire il vero anche di più), a cercare di tutto pur di seguire le orme del padre morto.*
> *Io non posso acccettare che una ragazza del genere si possa rifare una vita con questa facilità fottendosene dei danni che ha creato. *
> *Grande, io voglio giustizia adesso, una bambina mi ha pestato i piedi, adesso è l'ora di sculacciare la bambina.* Ma tanto so che la giustizia non esiste, che quella bambina vivrà la sua vita bella beata nonostante abbia fatto seriamente male ad una persona che valeva molto più di lei, ma sia mai che io accetti di perdonare un solo traditore in vita mia.


tu hai un casino in testa che non finisce più e stai scrivendo cose che ti portano allo stesso livello della ragazzina con cui sei stato fidanzato.
Hai scritto che hai desiderio di giustizia: pulisciti la bocca: non sai nemmeno dove sia di casa questa parola: vendetta, omicidio, danneggiamento economico a danno della tua ex: questa è l'idea che hai di giustizia? siam fortunati se non studi legge e non hai in mente di prepararti al concorso per uditore giudiziario. Sarebbe una vergogna.
Sai chi è l'assassino di tuo padre? bene, fa' in modo che paghi come prevede la legge...quanto al desiderio di vendetta nei confronti della tua ex: canalizza le energie per cercare di far funzionare questo nuovo rapporto invece di dare considerazione e sprecare tempo con qualcuno che probabilmente non lo merita.


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2009)

*danut*

Il primo passo che devi fare é perdonare te stesso... in fondo tutto il tuo astio non é verso di lei ma verso te stesso che hai dato fiducia ed hai creduto in una persona così.
Prima perdonati, poi potrai perdonare e forse perfino valutare che il lei per molti versi non ha neppure la valenza di bersaglio.
Non é lei che non sia stata all'altezza, quello lo avresti visto da subito se avessi avuto mano passione e più raziocinio, é che lei era esattamente quella che si é rivelata.
Ripeto perdonati per averle dato credito!
Bruja


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei un ragazzo molto sensibile ed intelligente e lo sai che di te penso questo, ma quando scrivi queste cazzate che cerchi di far passare come dogmi mi fai imbestialire. Si possono incontrare cialtroni e ciarlatani in tutti i settori della vita, ma esistono molti professionisti che si dedicano all'analisi ed alla terapia con impegno e preparazione. Tu non puoi offendere una categoria professionale dicendo che non serve a niente, è da stupidi, secondo me


 
Emma, ho detto che io avrei delle riserve ... IO
non dico molto di più, ed ho avuto esperienze con entrambe le categorie .... poi come sai ho diversi amici che fanno quel lavoro proprio per alcuni miei interessi passati.
non sto qui a dilungarmi, ma .... son consci anche loro dei limiti del loro operato, e sono critici, tremendamente critici

e poi sai cos'è che lascia perplessi ? è una medicina d'èlite, a cui non tutti posson accedere, quindi la maggior parte delle persone che ha problemi di vario genere inerenti alla categoria se li cura da se.

ho un'amica in terapia da 6 anni ed anche più ? oltre a mantenere lo psic secondo te cosa fa dopo 6 anni ?


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

sapete cosa non è uscito dalle vostre osservazioni??

L'amore!  L'amore spropositato che danut doveva provare.

Io lo capisco benissimo, provo anch'io i sentimenti che prova lui. 
Ma prima di dire a danut che deve perdonare lei (e qui mi sono già espressa), bisogna che danut perdoni sè stesso. Che si perdoni per tutto l'amore che ha provato per quella ragazza. Ed è la cosa più difficile visto che va contro tutte le nostre condizioni mentali.
Ci si perdona per degli sbagli, per delle azioni errate, per dei cattivi pensieri.....ma come si può perdonare sè stessi per aver amato infinitamente????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> sapete cosa non è uscito dalle vostre osservazioni??
> 
> L'amore! L'amore spropositato che danut doveva provare.
> 
> ...


 
più che altro secondo me dovrebbe capire - e farsene una ragione - che così come iniziano, gli amori possono finire. quello della sua ex ragazza per lui è finito. che chiuda il libro e vada avanti, anziché torturarsi con sentimenti d'odio che fanno male soprattutto a lui.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che altro secondo me dovrebbe capire - e farsene una ragione - che così come iniziano, gli amori possono finire. quello della sua ex ragazza per lui è finito. che chiuda il libro e vada avanti, anziché torturarsi con sentimenti d'odio che fanno male soprattutto a lui.


 
nn è proprio così angelo, io vedo solo un'amore grande che è stato illuso e deluso, dal quale ora scaturisce la sua rabbia ceca (e nn slovacca..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .....scusa, nn ho resistito, ma dopo danut e bruco sono a terra pure io, quindi esorcizzo!)

Provo anch'io questi sentimenti, lo capisco benissimo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn è proprio così angelo, io vedo solo un'amore grande che è stato illuso e deluso, dal quale ora scaturisce la sua rabbia ceca (e nn slovacca..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando un amore non è più corrisposto direi che è "normale" sentirsi delusi e disillusi, se si ama ancora.
rabbia e astio a mio avviso non sono la risposta giusta.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il primo passo che devi fare é perdonare te stesso... *in fondo tutto il tuo astio non é verso di lei ma verso te stesso che hai dato fiducia ed hai creduto in una persona così.*
> Prima perdonati, poi potrai perdonare e forse perfino valutare che il lei per molti versi non ha neppure la valenza di bersaglio.
> Non é lei che non sia stata all'altezza, quello lo avresti visto da subito se avessi avuto mano passione e più raziocinio, é che lei era esattamente quella che si é rivelata.
> Ripeto perdonati per averle dato credito!
> Bruja


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ho un'amica in terapia da 6 anni ed anche più ? oltre a mantenere lo psic secondo te cosa fa dopo 6 anni ?


Il tuo è un discorso che mi sono sentita fare spesso, è in terapia analitica la tua amica? Si fa un po' di confusione delle volte, la psicoterapia è una cosa, la psicanalisi un'altra.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che altro secondo me dovrebbe capire - e farsene una ragione - che *così come iniziano, gli amori possono finire. quello della sua ex ragazza per lui è finito. che chiuda il libro e vada avanti,* anziché torturarsi con sentimenti d'odio che fanno male soprattutto a lui.


Mica è facile quando si ama davvero...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando un amore non è più corrisposto direi che è "normale" sentirsi delusi e disillusi, se si ama ancora.
> rabbia e astio a mio avviso non sono la risposta giusta.


 
dai, scazzottiamo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







dipende dall'amore.....io sono ancora piena di astio e rancore e odio verso il mio ex.....me lo spieghi perchè???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è facile quando si ama davvero...


oh madonnina, ma chi ha detto che è facile?
tra il difficile e l'impossibile direi che ce ne passa però...
e poi, sarà mica più facile vivere nell'odio?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dai, scazzottiamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per quel che hai dovuto subire oltre il tradimento?


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh madonnina, ma chi ha detto che è facile?
> tra il difficile e l'impossibile direi che ce ne passa però...
> e poi, sarà mica più facile vivere nell'odio?


Non parlavo di odio, parlavo di impossibilità di chiusura. I grandi amori non muoiono mai, evolvono.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dai, scazzottiamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e te lo devo spiegare io il perché? più che tu non puoi spiegartelo. io nel momento in cui smetto di amare mi dimentico anche dei torti subiti e non investo energie per provare odio astio rancore o qualsivoglia sentimento.
è passata. basta. ho voltato pagina. basta. a che mi serve continuare a pensarci? a nulla. quindi non ci penso più. è una cosa automatica. se ci penso vuol dire che sotto sotto non è ancora finita del tutto.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e te lo devo spiegare io il perché? più che tu non puoi spiegartelo. io nel momento in cui smetto di amare mi dimentico anche dei torti subiti e non investo energie per provare odio astio rancore o qualsivoglia sentimento.
> è passata. basta. ho voltato pagina. basta. a che mi serve continuare a pensarci? a nulla. quindi non ci penso più. è una cosa automatica. se ci penso vuol dire che sotto sotto non è ancora finita del tutto.


non so. sicuramente questo sarebbe la cosa giusta da farsi, ma purtroppo la psiche umana è strana e non sempre razionale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlavo di odio, parlavo di impossibilità di chiusura. I grandi amori non muoiono mai, evolvono.


impossibilità? impossible is nothing.
basta volerlo. ma si sa che a vivere in un grande dramma spesso è più piacevole, per peparsi le giornate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non so. sicuramente questo sarebbe la cosa giusta da farsi, ma purtroppo la psiche umana è strana e non sempre razionale


è solo questione di volere.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> impossibilità? impossible is nothing.
> basta volerlo. ma si sa che a vivere in un grande dramma spesso è più piacevole, per peparsi le giornate.


Ma chi parla di drammi? Non basta la volontà per smettere di amare, così non basta per innamorarsi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma chi parla di drammi? Non basta la volontà per smettere di amare, così non basta per innamorarsi...


infatti per smettere di amare chi ti caga in testa basta amare se stessi.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti per smettere di amare chi ti caga in testa basta amare se stessi.


Mmmmmmmmm bisognerebbe anche capire come mai si ama chi ci tratta male...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è solo questione di volere.


 no, questa credo non sia giusta (per quanto condivido il resto che hai deto): per smettere di amare o soffrire non basta la volontà o la determinazione, ma è un processo naturale.
Quando è finito l'amore sono finite, per me, recriminazioni e dolore. 
Però mi rendo conto che l'entità di questo male subito da mirtillia o da bruco è grande! E non so come lo affronterei...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ci penso vuol dire che sotto sotto non è ancora finita del tutto.





















View attachment 2897 View attachment 2897 View attachment 2897


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, questa credo non sia giusta (per quanto condivido il resto che hai deto): per smettere di amare o soffrire non basta la volontà o la determinazione, ma è un processo naturale.
> Quando è finito l'amore sono finite, per me, recriminazioni e dolore.
> Però mi rendo conto che l'entità di questo male subito da mirtillia o da bruco è grande! E non so come lo affronterei...


 
quoto


----------



## Old sperella (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è solo questione di volere.


mah ...secondo me il rancore è  caratteriale .


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah ...secondo me il rancore è caratteriale .


Anche, ma quando ha radici profonde è pericoloso. Basta poco per riattivarlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> View attachment 2897 View attachment 2897 View attachment 2897









































   mi hai fatto sputare sul monitor con quella faccia rossa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























ma poi che ti incacchi? io dico per me


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e poi, sarà mica più facile vivere nell'odio?


 
l'odio è un sentimento subdolo, viscido, schifoso.....io stessa mi faccio schifo per provare un sentimento così, eppure lo provo.

Comincia con l'indifferenza, con il desiderio di rivalsa, con le rivendicazioni, con le discolpe.....e pian piano ti scivola dentro, si insinua tra il resto dell'amore che ti è rimasto, che cerchi di provare, di alimentare, e proprio mentre sei assorta per far sbocciare di nuovo l'amore dentro di te ecco che qualcosa va storto e tu cominci a "bollire" e a rimescolare quella melma che ormai credevi dimenticata, a pescare sul fondo della tua dignità il sentimento più basso che hai......e quando lo trovi è troppo tardi, sei sua e ti ha inglobato nella sua aura malefica e diventa parte di te.

Sai che solo la felicità estrema e l'amore perfetto potrebbero aiutarti......ma questa è utopia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, questa credo non sia giusta (per quanto condivido il resto che hai deto): per smettere di amare o soffrire non basta la volontà o la determinazione, ma è un processo naturale.
> Quando è finito l'amore sono finite, per me, recriminazioni e dolore.
> Però mi rendo conto che l'entità di questo male subito da mirtillia o da bruco è grande! E non so come lo affronterei...


sì, che sia un processo naturale lo condivido, in parte. ma sono fermamente convinta che se ci si soffermasse un attimino ad amare di più se stessi, se il piatto della bilancia pendesse più dalla parte dell'"io" che non da quella di chi le sofferenze ce le ha causate, il processo sarebbe ben più rapido. è tipico quando finisce una storia, piangere in ricordo dei bei momenti trascorsi assieme. forse concentrarsi sulle palate di merda ricevute potrebbe essere utile per sentire meno la mancanza?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah ...secondo me il rancore è caratteriale .


 
mmm non so, è un sentimento e come tale secondo me siamo tutti portati a provarlo, come si è portati ad ogni sentimento. poi forse sì, c'è chi lo asseconda di più e chi di meno e in quel caso entra in gioco il carattere.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è facile quando si ama davvero...


ma quando si ama per finta però si riesce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando si ama per finta però si riesce


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN94bBm9Q-c


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse concentrarsi sulle palate di merda ricevute potrebbe essere utile per sentire meno la mancanza?


Sempre di odio si tratterebbe...


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando si ama per finta però si riesce


Se l'amore non c'era chiudere e ricominciare è facile. Ma non si smette di volere bene comunque.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmm bisognerebbe anche capire come mai si ama chi ci tratta male...





MK ha detto:


> Anche, ma quando ha radici profonde è pericoloso. Basta poco per riattivarlo.





















ah! quante cose dobbiamo capire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre di odio si tratterebbe...


vedo che hai capito tutto al volo

as usual


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah! quante cose dobbiamo capire...


Bello no? La vita è così stimolante e piena di sorprese, basta non perdere la voglia di scoprirla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bello no? La vita è così stimolante e piena di sorprese, basta non perdere la voglia di scoprirla...


 
petta che prendo nota


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, che sia un processo naturale lo condivido, in parte. ma sono fermamente convinta che se ci si soffermasse un attimino ad amare di più se stessi, se il piatto della bilancia pendesse più dalla parte dell'"io" che non da quella di chi le sofferenze ce le ha causate, il processo sarebbe ben più rapido. è tipico quando finisce una storia, piangere in ricordo dei bei momenti trascorsi assieme. forse concentrarsi sulle palate di merda ricevute potrebbe essere utile per sentire meno la mancanza?


no angelo, mai pianto sui bei momenti trascorsi insieme, ma sempre e solo sul male che avevo addosso, dentro..... 
Forse, e dico forse, sto cominciando proprio adesso il percorso.....
mi spiego
Nei primi anni mi sentivo come "liberata" da quel dolore che avevo provato per tanto tempo, come sollevata, come quando esci dal dentista.....fiùùùù, finito, andato.
Poi è calata l'indifferenza e la voglia di ricominciare ad amare, a fidarmi, a costruire....


ora

dopo quasi 10 anni in cui nn ho combinato un cazzo di buono (nel senso di due storie anche loro naufragate e una in piedi per miracolo con tanto ma tanto ma tanto impegno e tanta dedizione) mi gira fortemente il chiulo perchè lui, oltre a non aver passato tutti i casini economici e sentimentali che ho passato io, ha continuato la sua vita da pdm con una donna ufficiale e con una povera disgraziata di amante (nn la stessa con cui ha tradito me ma una che già ai tempi conosceva....nn so, nn ho mai voluto indagare anche su di lei, ma probabilmente se la sarà scopata anche allora)....
E il giramento di chiulo è degenerato in odio in questi ultimi mesi anche perchè, ora dico: ma un pò di giustizia al mondo nn c'è?? perchè lui, che mi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, deve cavarsela così????



rosico
rosico
rosico
rosico
View attachment 2898


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> l'odio è un sentimento subdolo, viscido, schifoso.....io stessa mi faccio schifo per provare un sentimento così, eppure lo provo.
> 
> Comincia con l'indifferenza, con il desiderio di rivalsa, con le rivendicazioni, con le discolpe.....e pian piano ti scivola dentro, si insinua tra il resto dell'amore che ti è rimasto, che cerchi di provare, di alimentare, e proprio mentre sei assorta per far sbocciare di nuovo l'amore dentro di te ecco che qualcosa va storto e tu cominci a "bollire" e a rimescolare quella melma che ormai credevi dimenticata, a pescare sul fondo della tua dignità il sentimento più basso che hai......e quando lo trovi è troppo tardi, sei sua e ti ha inglobato nella sua aura malefica e diventa parte di te.
> 
> Sai che solo la felicità estrema e l'amore perfetto potrebbero aiutarti......ma questa è utopia!


la realtà per me è questa, io passo da una parte all'altra tra amore ed odio, quando inizio a riprendere la mia felicità e qualcosa va storto  per motivi molto spesso di reazione a quello che si è ricevuto.
Ho amato questa ragazza come mai, quello che provavo era come i primi tempi, sempre e lei ha svilito il mio amore per lei in un tradimento gratuito.
le cose finiscono, ma svilirle, distruggere il passato e distruggere l'autostima di una persona vanno un poco oltre alla fine di un amore.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedo che hai capito tutto al volo
> 
> as usual


Se ci fanno del male è perchè lasciamo che lo facciano. Bisogna cambiare QUESTO meccanismo, altrimenti prima o poi si ricade nelle stesse dinamiche. Non è che le persone da buone divengano cattive improvvisamente eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bello no? La vita è così stimolante e piena di sorprese, basta non perdere la voglia di scoprirla...



'petta che questa me la segno per il prossimo bigliettino d'auguri!!


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E il giramento di chiulo è degenerato in odio in questi ultimi mesi anche perchè, ora dico: ma un pò di giustizia al mondo nn c'è?? perchè lui, che mi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, deve cavarsela così????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come non quotare, alla fine tutto gira attorno a quello, ad una ricerca di giustizia che non c'è.
Il traditore ccade sempre in piedi e si piange un poco addosso ma via, il tradito alla fine è quello con i veri danni, ma chi se ne frega di lui, alla fine sono cazzi suoi, no?


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando un amore non è più corrisposto direi che è "normale" sentirsi delusi e disillusi, se si ama ancora.
> rabbia e astio a mio avviso non sono la risposta giusta.





mirtilla ha detto:


> dai, scazzottiamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azzardo delle ipotesi: che l'amore finisca lo si può mettere in conto, è doloroso e ci si sente delusi ma non si può far colpa a qualcuno di aver smesso di amarci. Ma se oltre ad aver smesso di amarti, uno te ne fa come bertoldo, ingannandoti e mancandoti sostanzialmente di rispetto, secondo me la rabbia, l'odio e l'astio li provi eccome.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Azzardo delle ipotesi: che l'amore finisca lo si può mettere in conto, è doloroso e ci si sente delusi ma non si può far colpa a qualcuno di aver smesso di amarci. Ma se oltre ad aver smesso di amarti, uno te ne fa come bertoldo, ingannandoti e mancandoti sostanzialmente di rispetto, secondo me la rabbia, l'odio e l'astio li provi eccome.


Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

quote=MK;589978]Bello no? La vita è così stimolante e piena di sorprese, basta non perdere la voglia di scoprirla...[/quote]


View attachment 2900


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:
			
		

> View attachment 2900


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Azzardo delle ipotesi: che l'amore finisca lo si può mettere in conto, è doloroso e ci si sente delusi ma non si può far colpa a qualcuno di aver smesso di amarci. Ma se oltre ad aver smesso di amarti, uno te ne fa come bertoldo, ingannandoti e mancandoti sostanzialmente di rispetto, secondo me la rabbia, l'odio e l'astio li provi eccome.


Un conto è l'amore che finisce e ci si lascia, un conto è l'amore che finisce e ci si ritrova cornuti e lo si scoopre in proprio.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.


Tu provi gioia e gratitudine?


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

Il problema è il fatto che per alcune persone il tradimento ha un valore basso, ma per una persona che ama davvero è una morte.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Azzardo delle ipotesi: che l'amore finisca lo si può mettere in conto, è doloroso e ci si sente delusi ma non si può far colpa a qualcuno di aver smesso di amarci. Ma se oltre ad aver smesso di amarti, uno te ne fa come bertoldo, ingannandoti e mancandoti sostanzialmente di rispetto, secondo me la rabbia, l'odio e l'astio li provi eccome.


 
eccheccavolo! giusto vulvia! 

dopo che ti hanno annusato, leccato, masticato e sputato gli si deve dire anche grazie??????


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Tu provi gioia e gratitudine?


Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.


 
emme....scusa ma mi viene solo una cosa.....senza offesa neh, e con tutta l'amicizia che posso, ma nn riesco a trattenermi......
ma vafffffff.....n....g....u....l.....o...!!!!!!



e adesso staffff sospendi anche me! View attachment 2901


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

E se il tradimento dimostra che l'amorre era falsità, che nulla era vero e che tutte erano parole vuote senza senso? Sesso condito da parole simpatiche solo perchè vanno dette?
Dopo la fine di un amore dovrebbe rimanere un poco di bene tra due persone, la mia ex appena ha avuto la via libera mi ha iniziato ad offfendere, che bene che mi voleva!!!


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> emme....scusa ma mi viene solo una cosa.....senza offesa neh, e con tutta l'amicizia che posso, ma nn riesco a trattenermi......
> ma vafffffff.....n....g....u....l.....o...!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Non riesci a staccarti da quella Mirtilla là, dovresti farlo...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> emme....scusa ma mi viene solo una cosa.....senza offesa neh, e con tutta l'amicizia che posso, ma nn riesco a trattenermi......
> ma vafffffff.....n....g....u....l.....o...!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Miorty, calma..il caldo, la pressione.....hai dei figli a cui pensare


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.


Ciò significa che non ti senti in credito: vuol dire che hai ricevuto tanto e di prezioso per cui quel tradimento non scalfisce quel che di buono hai vissuto nella relazione con lui.

Ma questo non vale per tutti, non è mica una regola. 

C'è chi si sente in credito e magari non sente d'aver ricevuto ciò che si aspettava da quella relazione.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.


 non è nemmeno questione di bilancio fra il male e l'amore ricevuto (E temo sarebbe un bilancio in perdita), è questione che quando soffri così, non c'è amore precedente che tenga.
Soffri e odi e sei arrabbiato.
Certo, la cosa migliore sarebbe provare solo indifferenza. Ma non soffrire perchè comunque si è state amate... nemmeno nei bacetti perugina le trovi queste scritte...


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è nemmeno questione di bilancio fra il male e l'amore ricevuto (E temo sarebbe un bilancio in perdita), è questione che quando soffri così, non c'è amore precedente che tenga.
> Soffri e odi e sei arrabbiato.
> Certo, la cosa migliore sarebbe provare solo indifferenza. Ma non soffrire perchè comunque si è state amate... nemmeno nei bacetti perugina le trovi queste scritte...


Non indifferenza, amore, diverso ma sempre di amore si tratta. La rabbia all'inizio sì, poi passa però.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

e magari sente di essere stato dall'altro "sottostimato", non riconosciuto, non valorizzato.. mi pare che anche il forum sia pieno di esperienze simili.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.





mirtilla ha detto:


> emme....scusa ma mi viene solo una cosa.....senza offesa neh, e con tutta l'amicizia che posso, ma nn riesco a trattenermi......
> ma vafffffff.....n....g....u....l.....o...!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io provo gratitudine.Se mi tradisce poi amo darmi una bella martellatina sul pollicione e adoro sbuciare cipolle..
anzi gli fo' un regalo di addio a lui e alla sua bella.
e qualche cioccolatino


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

Mettiamola così, io ho provato a suicidarmi per 3 volte, l'ultima mi sono preso una bella botta in testa da parte di mia madre per farmi cadere a terra e non compiere quello che volevo. Io attualmente non amo me stesso, quello che lei con la sua azione ha creato è la distruzione della mia stima, mi stupisco quando qualcuno può stimarmi.
Io attualmente non mi vedo più e faccio fatica a sentire le persone, solo il mio nuovo amore mi calma, solo lei mi fa essere come un tempo, ma alla fine questa è una stampella che io non voglio avere, devo poter camminare da solo.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io provo gratitudine.Se mi tradisce poi amo darmi una bella martellatina sul pollicione e adoro sbuciare cipolle..
> anzi gli fo' un regalo di addio a lui e alla sua bella.
> e qualche cioccolatino


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non riesci a staccarti da quella Mirtilla là, dovresti farlo...


beata te che alla mattina ti alzi e puoi decidere quale maschera indossare.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è nemmeno questione di bilancio fra il male e l'amore ricevuto (E temo sarebbe un bilancio in perdita), è questione che quando soffri così, non c'è amore precedente che tenga.
> Soffri e odi e sei arrabbiato.
> Certo, la cosa migliore sarebbe provare solo indifferenza. Ma non soffrire perchè comunque si è state amate... nemmeno nei bacetti perugina le trovi queste scritte...


Secondo me il bilancio riguarda le nostre aspettative deluse.. e secondo me non si tratta di partita doppia certo, ma se sentiamo un senso di fallimento, il bilancio con noi stessi l'abbiamo fatto.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma alla fine questa è una stampella che io non voglio avere, *devo poter camminare da solo*.


Bravo!


----------



## Old sperella (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per l'amore che ho ricevuto sì, nonostante il tradimento.


Questo onestamente mi sembra buonismo a tutti i costi .
Credo che lasciarsi alle spalle la rabbia e il rancore faccia solo che bene , ma da qui a rivalutare in positivo la storia ce ne passa .


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

fallimento? Il suo tradimento è il mio più ggrande fallimento!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, io ho provato a suicidarmi per 3 volte, l'ultima mi sono preso una bella botta in testa da parte di mia madre per farmi cadere a terra e non compiere quello che volevo. Io attualmente non amo me stesso, quello che lei con la sua azione ha creato è la distruzione della mia stima, mi stupisco quando qualcuno può stimarmi.
> Io attualmente non mi vedo più e faccio fatica a sentire le persone, solo il mio nuovo amore mi calma, solo lei mi fa essere come un tempo, ma alla fine questa è una stampella che io non voglio avere, devo poter camminare da solo.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Questo onestamente mi sembra buonismo a tutti i costi .
> Credo che lasciarsi alle spalle la rabbia e il rancore faccia solo che bene , ma da qui a rivalutare in positivo la storia ce ne passa .


Perché? Perché c'è stato un tradimento?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, io ho provato a suicidarmi per 3 volte, l'ultima mi sono preso una bella botta in testa da parte di mia madre per farmi cadere a terra e non compiere quello che volevo. Io attualmente non amo me stesso, quello che lei con la sua azione ha creato è la distruzione della mia stima, mi stupisco quando qualcuno può stimarmi.
> Io attualmente non mi vedo più e faccio fatica a sentire le persone, solo il mio nuovo amore mi calma, solo lei mi fa essere come un tempo, ma alla fine questa è una stampella che io non voglio avere, devo poter camminare da solo.


non so cosa dirti. Ti abbraccio solo e spero tu riesca a risalire questo baratro in cui sei finito.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> beata te che alla mattina ti alzi e puoi decidere quale maschera indossare.....


Maschera?


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Questo onestamente mi sembra buonismo a tutti i costi .
> Credo che lasciarsi alle spalle la rabbia e il rancore faccia solo che bene , ma da qui a rivalutare in positivo la storia ce ne passa .


spere, la storia può essere positiva da sempre, senza bisogno di rivalutazione, quello che fa male e brucia sono *le ferite*!!! 

Credo che sia normale lasciarsi ferire dalle persone che amiamo, è umano, nn abbiamo difese verso di loro e nn siamo prevenuti.

Ciò tramuta l'amore in odio. Il sapere che ci hanno feriti ripetutamente e volontariamente, prendendo sotto gamba il sentimento, il fatto che noi ci eravamo donati a loro. Questo è diabolico!


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Il sapere che ci hanno feriti ripetutamente e volontariamente, prendendo sotto gamba il sentimento, il fatto che noi ci eravamo donati a loro. Questo è diabolico!


Ripeto sempre che un conto è un rapporto che finisce, un altro è un tradimento godereccio che ferisce chi ama.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Maschera?


 si emme, maschera.
hai capito benissimo.
Se io amo e soffro e odio e mi sento a terra, nn posso decidere di alzarmi e cambiare tutto solo pensancdo che, in fondo, è stata una bella storia, finchè è durata....o che è stata una bella unione perchè è nata una figlia......la realtà ti investe come uno schiacciasassi....far finta di niente nn si può.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

*danut*

mi dispiace leggerti così sofferente. 

Non conosco bene la tua storia (ho una presenza sul forum un po' discontinua) ma penso che le valutazioni che dai a te stesso siano un po' ingigantite dal dolore che provi: non c'è motivo per cui tu non debba essere degno di stima e affetto. Davvero. 

E poi, nel mio piccolo, ti do una dritta che a me fece molto bene in gioventù: gli altri non hanno tempo di osservare i "fallimenti" (nel senso ingigantito che dicevo sopra) altrui, sono troppo occupati dai propri e dalle proprie cose.

Bruja ti ha scritto una cosa molto saggia: perdona te stesso e scopri te stesso come persona degna del tuo amore.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Questo onestamente mi sembra buonismo a tutti i costi .
> Credo che lasciarsi alle spalle la rabbia e il rancore faccia solo che bene , *ma da qui a rivalutare in positivo la storia ce ne passa* .


Ma poi, se davvero non emergessero grandi elementi positivi, perchè forzarsi a trovare del buono quando non c'è? Mi sembrerebbe un'ulteriore inganno perpetrato verso se stessi. 
La cosa migliore è valutare realisticamente quel che è stato e far tesoro di quell'esperienza nel futuro: questo secondo me è l'unico modo di pacificarsi e voltar pagina.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2009)

sai Danut, se la tua ex è davvero infame come la descrivi saperti distrutto come ti descrivi sarebbe nulla più che un granello di pulviscolo sulla sua spalla, non la colpirebbe.
anzi potrebbe addirittura essere contenta di avere il potere di annientare
(non dico che sia così ma conosco persone del genere)
se invece vuoi veramente farle male, risorgi, riappropriati della tua vita e fallo alla grande
e fai in modo che lo sappia e non abbia elementi per dubitarne
poi vivi
prima o poi il suo cadavere passerà senza che tu debba farle alcunchè


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> fallimento? Il suo tradimento è il mio più ggrande fallimento!


 guarda che mica dipende sempre dal tradito, il tradimento.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda che mica dipende sempre dal tradito, il tradimento.



cazzo dici?
mk alla riscossa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda che mica dipende sempre dal tradito, il tradimento.


infatti dipende sempre dal traditore


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo dici?
> mk alla riscossa??


 mk a chiiiiiiii????????????????

ho semplicemente detto che il tradimento non è un fallimento del tradito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mk a chiiiiiiii????????????????
> 
> ho semplicemente detto che il tradimento non è un fallimento del tradito


ah scusa! avevo frainteso..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah scusa! avevo frainteso..


 segnalata per avermi dato dell'MK


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> segnalata per avermi dato dell'MK


stavolta ci sta tutta


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

Fino ad adesso si è arrivato nel dire che un tradimento è la espressione di un problema, adesso salta fuori che a volte non dipende dal tradito.
La mia ex mi ha fatto del male, lo sapeva e sapete cosa ha fatto? Mi ha detto "ma credi che io debba darti una mano ad uscire da questa cosa?" Ora come ora personalmente so che chi tgradisce, chi fa del male vince sempre, chi è sincero ed onesto è solo uno stupido deficiente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Fino ad adesso si è arrivato nel dire che un tradimento è la espressione di un problema*, adesso salta fuori che a volte non dipende dal tradito.
> La mia ex mi ha fatto del male, lo sapeva e sapete cosa ha fatto? Mi ha detto "ma credi che io debba darti una mano ad uscire da questa cosa?" Ora come ora personalmente so che chi tgradisce, chi fa del male vince sempre, chi è sincero ed onesto è solo uno stupido deficiente.


si, del traditore, non certo del tradito.


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

QUindi è espressione di un problema del traditore che paga il tradito. Mi piace questa cosa, quindi se io ho un problema distruggo un'altra persona e risolvo così il mio problemino o al massimo tanto non avrò nessun problema. 
Purtroppo i danni creati sulla mia persona sono estesi e terribili e non c'è psicologo che serva a me, non ci sono pastiglie che risolvano, solo chiarire mi sarebbe servito, ma questa cosa non ho potuta farla.


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> QUindi è espressione di un problema del traditore che paga il tradito. Mi piace questa cosa, quindi se io ho un problema distruggo un'altra persona e risolvo così il mio problemino o al massimo tanto non avrò nessun problema.
> Purtroppo i danni creati sulla mia persona sono estesi e terribili e non c'è psicologo che serva a me, non ci sono pastiglie che risolvano, solo chiarire mi sarebbe servito, ma questa cosa non ho potuta farla.


 
forse non era nemmeno necessario farlo

chiarire perchè ? ciò che è successo lo sai quindi ormai il più grosso l'è andato


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2009)

*in effetti*



MK ha detto:


> Maschera?


perché maschera ?
non è obbligatorio che tutti si provi odio profondo; anzi a me sconcerta sempre molto chi arriva a questo.
comprendo la rabbia e l'astio ma l'odio va oltre la mia comprensione


----------



## Grande82 (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> QUindi è espressione di un problema del traditore che paga il tradito. Mi piace questa cosa, quindi se io ho un problema distruggo un'altra persona e risolvo così il mio problemino o al massimo tanto non avrò nessun problema.
> Purtroppo i danni creati sulla mia persona sono estesi e terribili e non c'è psicologo che serva a me, non ci sono pastiglie che risolvano, solo chiarire mi sarebbe servito, ma questa cosa non ho potuta farla.


 a parte che parlare di 'distruggere' dopo pochi anni di fidanzamento, mi pare eccessivo, in considerazione di persone tradite e umiliate in modo continuativo per ANNI con bambini piccoli o dopo 20 anni di matrimonio...
Ma detto ciò.... immaginiamo di chiarire.. immaginiamo io sia la tua ex e sia di fronte a te per chairire.... cosa potrei dire o fare che cambierebbe qualcosa? cosa vorresti capire?


----------



## Old danut (28 Maggio 2009)

Io vorrei capire solo se quello che ha fatto l'abbia fatta stare male per quello che ho dovuto subire io e non per se stessa, vorrei sapere se le è dispiaciuto un poco di aver rovinato tutti i miei ricordi con lei e se tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si emme, maschera.
> hai capito benissimo.
> Se io amo e soffro e odio e mi sento a terra, nn posso decidere di alzarmi e cambiare tutto solo pensancdo che, in fondo, è stata una bella storia, finchè è durata....o che è stata una bella unione perchè è nata una figlia......la realtà ti investe come uno schiacciasassi....far finta di niente nn si può.


Non sto dicendo che si cambia dall'oggi al domani. Ma si può si deve cambiare. E magari capire cosa ci fosse di sbagliato dentro di noi per incorrere in relazioni fallimentari...


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> segnalata per avermi dato dell'MK


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché maschera ?
> non è obbligatorio che tutti si provi odio profondo; anzi a me sconcerta sempre molto chi arriva a questo.
> comprendo la rabbia e l'astio ma l'odio va oltre la mia comprensione


Ti quoto.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire solo se quello che ha fatto l'abbia fatta stare male per quello che ho dovuto subire io e non per se stessa, vorrei sapere se le è dispiaciuto un poco di aver rovinato tutti i miei ricordi con lei e se tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe.


per come la descrivi credo la risposta sia no.
anche perchè ha 21 anni e a quell'età (anche dopo) molti prendono lo stare insieme come una cosa transitoria non come una promessa per la vita.
molti, anche più maturi, prendono nello stesso modo il fidanzamento, la convivenza, il matrimonio, anche quando ci sono figli.
io a circa quell'età mi sono sposata e guarda dove sono ora
e mi sento una iena a pensare cose che non si avvicinano di km a quelle che tu scrivi.
tu parli di te prima come di un essere perfetto e di te adesso dai descrizioni desolanti e di tutto dai la colpa a quel fatto
sei sicuro che per il prima e per l'adesso le cose stiano davvero così?
che le colpe siano tutte e solo sue?
perchè se lei è davvero come la descrivi, come hai potuto farci affidamento?
più ti crogioli nella rabbia peggio fai a te stesso e il tuo nuovo amore potrebbe sciogliersi come neve al sole.
smetti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> QUindi è espressione di un problema del traditore che paga il tradito. Mi piace questa cosa, quindi se io ho un problema distruggo un'altra persona e risolvo così il mio problemino o al massimo tanto non avrò nessun problema.
> Purtroppo i danni creati sulla mia persona sono estesi e terribili e non c'è psicologo che serva a me, non ci sono pastiglie che risolvano, solo chiarire mi sarebbe servito, ma questa cosa non ho potuta farla.



non ti deve piacere, danut.  lei ha sbagliato, sicuramente, ma non ha commesso reati. ha ferito il tuo orgoglio, ha disilluso le tue speranze e le aspettative, ha tradito la tua fiducia, ha sputato sopra il vostro amore. ma non è per questo punibile. moralmente non si è comportata bene, anzi malissimo, ma non puoi farci nulla. non ti piace l'idea? bhè, mi spiace perché so che ciò che passi non è piacevole, ma tant'è. devi solo fartene una ragione. lei ha sbagliato, tu ne paghi le conseguenze, come tante volte nella vita accade. 
se pensi che continuare a rotolarti nell'odio ti faccia bene, accomodati... rovinati l'esistenza per una persona che non merita che il tuo disprezzo. mi sembra molto sensato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire solo se quello che ha fatto l'abbia fatta stare male per quello che ho dovuto subire io e non per se stessa, vorrei sapere se le è dispiaciuto un poco di aver rovinato tutti i miei ricordi con lei e se tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe.



ma che ti frega di sapere queste cose, ormai?
tieni conto che ti ha tradito, ti ha quindi *mentito*. se ti dicesse che le dispiace, non le crederesti. se ti dicesse che non le dispiace, non le crederesti.
mi spiace ma parli per voce del tuo orgoglio ferito. "corri e fottitene dell'oroglio, ne ha rovinati più lui che il petrolio", disse il sommo poeta.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se pensi che continuare a rotolarti nell'odio ti faccia bene, accomodati... rovinati l'esistenza per una persona che non merita che il tuo disprezzo. mi sembra molto sensato.


Vedi, io le avevo ddetto chiaramente che se mi avesse tradito ci sarebbero state brutte conseguenze, io sono una persona molto ma molto coerente, se prometto una cosa la faccio a prescindere che sia legale o meno, per me una promessa vale oro, perchè la capacità di renderla azione misura la qualità della mia persona.
Io voglio che lei subisca quello che ho subito io, voglio che impari cosa vuol dire stare male, perchè si vede che l'essere investita da una macchina non le è servito per nulla visto quello che ha fatto.
Purtroppo la realtà dei fatti è che chi tradisce non ha compiuto reato, si in italia, in altri stati verrebbe gentilmente condannata a morte, decisamente noto che la legge degli esseri umani è quanto mai comica e banale, la propria moralità vale molto ma molto di più.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedi, io le avevo ddetto chiaramente che se mi avesse tradito ci sarebbero state brutte conseguenze, *io sono una persona molto ma molto coerente, se prometto una cosa la faccio a prescindere che sia legale o meno, *per me una promessa vale oro, perchè la capacità di renderla azione misura la qualità della mia persona.
> Io voglio che lei subisca quello che ho subito io, voglio che impari cosa vuol dire stare male, perchè si vede che l'essere investita da una macchina non le è servito per nulla visto quello che ha fatto.
> Purtroppo la realtà dei fatti è che chi tradisce non ha compiuto reato, si in italia, in altri stati verrebbe gentilmente condannata a morte, decisamente noto che la legge degli esseri umani è quanto mai comica e banale, la propria moralità vale molto ma molto di più.


ed allora non parlare di senso di giustizia. Il tuo è soltanto orgoglio ferito.
Succede che ci si lasci, lo sai? succede a tutti, così come succedono i tradimenti. Lavora sulla tua rabbia e il tuo odio e non cercare di scaricarli su di lei: è solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. L'avevi avvertita? guarda che spesso si promette davanti a Dio di essere fedeli e non sempre si mantiene questa promessa.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Se fosse orgoglio ferito solamente lo avrei avuto anche al primo tradimento, perchè come ho detto in passato questo è il secondo. Lei tradendo ha distrutto tutto il mio sistema di giudizio, tutto quello in cui credevo ed ha fatto alla fine quello che sapevo, mi sono chiuso in me stesso per non subire danno. Cosa vuol dire questo? Che io posso andare in piazza e sentirmi solo nonostante sia giorno di mercato, camminare e non vedere quasi nessuno perchè io non percepisco persone se non forme indistinte, grigie, molto opache. Mi diverto ad uscire? Con il cavolo, lo faccio perchè è socialmente utile e simulo il mio divertimento, al massimo bevo troppo così riesco fingere meglio. Solo poche persone vedo ancora come prima, solo pochissime riesco a percepire come entità, il resto è nulla totale.
Questa è la distruzione che mi è capitata, quello che avevo vissuto a 11 anni dopo la morte di mio padre è che con questo tradimento si è riaffiaciata a me.
Mi spiace, esistono delle responsabilità reali, quando vogliamo lasciare una persona a cui comunque abbiamo voluto bene non la tradiamo, se la ttradiamo per lasciarla semplicemente non solo non le vogliamo bene, ma la odiamo e a odio rispondo con odio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedi, io le avevo ddetto chiaramente che se mi avesse tradito ci sarebbero state brutte conseguenze, io sono una persona molto ma molto coerente, se prometto una cosa la faccio a prescindere che sia legale o meno, per me una promessa vale oro, perchè la capacità di renderla azione misura la qualità della mia persona.
> Io voglio che lei subisca quello che ho subito io, voglio che impari cosa vuol dire stare male, perchè si vede che l'essere investita da una macchina non le è servito per nulla visto quello che ha fatto.
> Purtroppo la realtà dei fatti è che chi tradisce non ha compiuto reato, si in italia, in altri stati verrebbe gentilmente condannata a morte, decisamente noto che la legge degli esseri umani è quanto mai comica e banale, la propria moralità vale molto ma molto di più.


danut ti consiglio di rivedere il tuo scritto, perché stai pericolosamente correndo tra le braccia di un altro ban, e stavolta lo staff non ci darebbe retta e non ti grazierebbe.
a parte il consiglio forumistico, il consiglio più sentito è quello di lavorare duramente e mettere tutto te stesso in una terapia (non ho capito se la stai già facendo). mi sembra più che chiaro che non ti stai rendendo conto di due cose fondamentali: 
1) finora le conseguenze brutte le stai avendo solo tu, che vivi in un tale odio e un tale rancore che vinicio capossela di dovrebbe usare come uomo immagine della sua accolita dei rancorosi...
2) stai inneggiando e giustificando le violenze sulle donne dei paesi INCIVILI! paesi che ammazzano o deturpano una donna che tradisce, anche qualora il tradimento fosse conseguenza di uno stupro! e che ovviamente chiudono non uno bensì entrambi gli occhi dinanzi al fedifrago uomo.

per quanto riguarda il punto due, rifletti quindi per favore sulle immense cazzate che hai scritto! io vorrei proprio sapere se (in caso tu ce l'abbia) saresti favorevole a tanta violenza e odio se una tua sorella o cugina o amica, tradisse il proprio compagno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se fosse orgoglio ferito solamente lo avrei avuto anche al primo tradimento, perchè come ho detto in passato questo è il secondo. Lei tradendo ha distrutto tutto il mio sistema di giudizio, tutto quello in cui credevo ed ha fatto alla fine quello che sapevo, mi sono chiuso in me stesso per non subire danno. Cosa vuol dire questo? Che io posso andare in piazza e sentirmi solo nonostante sia giorno di mercato, camminare e non vedere quasi nessuno perchè io non percepisco persone se non forme indistinte, grigie, molto opache. Mi diverto ad uscire? Con il cavolo, lo faccio perchè è socialmente utile e simulo il mio divertimento, al massimo bevo troppo così riesco fingere meglio. Solo poche persone vedo ancora come prima, solo pochissime riesco a percepire come entità, il resto è nulla totale.
> Questa è la distruzione che mi è capitata, quello che avevo vissuto a 11 anni dopo la morte di mio padre è che con questo tradimento si è riaffiaciata a me.
> Mi spiace, esistono delle responsabilità reali, quando vogliamo lasciare una persona a cui comunque abbiamo voluto bene non la tradiamo, se la ttradiamo per lasciarla semplicemente non solo non le vogliamo bene, ma la odiamo e a odio rispondo con odio.


 
eh no, facile così. il primo tradimento l'hai perdonato, sicuramente convinto che mai ci sarebbe cascata nuovamente. invece l'ha fatto di nuovo e ai tuoi occhi tu hai fatto la figura del coglione che si è fidato per la seconda volta di chi, alla luce dei fatti, non se lo meritava. preciso che è solo ai tuoi occhi che hai fatto una figura del genere, perché ad esempio ai miei e sono sicura a quelli di molti altri qua dentro, la stronza è lei, per quanto riguarda il tradimento.
per il resto quoto emma: lavora sul tuo odio. non è salutare nè tanto meno giustificato. specie considerato che non state più assieme. e che, se non hai capito male, hai un'altra. io se fossi in quest'altra e sapessi di questi sentimenti ancora così accesi per la tua ex, ti darei francamente un calcio in culo e mi cercherei qualcun altro


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedi, io le avevo ddetto chiaramente che se mi avesse tradito ci sarebbero state brutte conseguenze, io sono una persona molto ma molto coerente, se prometto una cosa la faccio a prescindere che sia legale o meno, per me una promessa vale oro, perchè la capacità di renderla azione misura la qualità della mia persona.
> Io voglio che lei subisca quello che ho subito io, voglio che impari cosa vuol dire stare male, perchè si vede che l'essere investita da una macchina non le è servito per nulla visto quello che ha fatto.
> Purtroppo la realtà dei fatti è che chi tradisce non ha compiuto reato, si in italia, in altri stati verrebbe gentilmente condannata a morte, decisamente noto che la legge degli esseri umani è quanto mai comica e banale, la propria moralità vale molto ma molto di più.



Credo che tu non stia troppo bene...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se fosse orgoglio ferito solamente lo avrei avuto anche al primo tradimento, perchè come ho detto in passato questo è il secondo. Lei tradendo ha distrutto tutto il mio sistema di giudizio, tutto quello in cui credevo ed ha fatto alla fine quello che sapevo, mi sono chiuso in me stesso per non subire danno. Cosa vuol dire questo? Che io posso andare in piazza e sentirmi solo nonostante sia giorno di mercato, camminare e non vedere quasi nessuno perchè io non percepisco persone se non forme indistinte, grigie, molto opache. Mi diverto ad uscire? Con il cavolo, lo faccio perchè è socialmente utile e simulo il mio divertimento, al massimo bevo troppo così riesco fingere meglio. Solo poche persone vedo ancora come prima, solo pochissime riesco a percepire come entità, il resto è nulla totale.
> Questa è la distruzione che mi è capitata, quello che avevo vissuto a 11 anni dopo la morte di mio padre è che con questo tradimento si è riaffiaciata a me.
> Mi spiace, esistono delle responsabilità reali, quando vogliamo lasciare una persona a cui comunque abbiamo voluto bene non la tradiamo, se la ttradiamo per lasciarla semplicemente non solo non le vogliamo bene, ma la odiamo e *a odio rispondo con odio*.



Complimenti!


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

ho i brividi ! 

Danut c'è un piccolo ed insignificante particolare

tu non potrai mai farle provare le stesse cose che provi tu ora, e sai perchè ? perchè se ti ha tradito aveva la testa altrove e se ha la testa altrove non ama ! non amando non potrai mai farle provare nulla !

se non qualche cazzata dettata da tanta rabbia 

le responsabilità reali caro Danut, sono le tue verso il sito che ti da spazio, quindi vedi di non esagerare perchè i miracoli non si ripetono 

appoggio  Angelodelmale in tutto e per tutto !


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2009)

quanto tempo perso, energie sprecate, tempo tolto alla rinascita .


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

bon aspettiamo un attimo che si calmi questa tempesta che ha dentro, dai.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire solo se quello che ha fatto l'abbia fatta stare male per quello che ho dovuto subire io e non per se stessa, vorrei sapere se le è dispiaciuto un poco di aver rovinato tutti i miei ricordi con lei e se tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe.


 ipotizziamo che dica che non è stata male per il male fatto a te e che le spiace di aver rovinato i ricordi perchè quelli erano sinceri... 
quindi? che altro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no, facile così. il primo tradimento l'hai perdonato, sicuramente convinto che mai ci sarebbe cascata nuovamente. invece l'ha fatto di nuovo e ai tuoi occhi tu hai fatto la figura del coglione che si è fidato per la seconda volta di chi, alla luce dei fatti, non se lo meritava. preciso che è solo ai tuoi occhi che hai fatto una figura del genere, perché ad esempio ai miei e sono sicura a quelli di molti altri qua dentro, la stronza è lei, per quanto riguarda il tradimento.
> per il resto quoto emma: lavora sul tuo odio. non è salutare nè tanto meno giustificato. specie considerato che non state più assieme. e che, se non hai capito male, hai un'altra. io se fossi in quest'altra e sapessi di questi sentimenti ancora così accesi per la tua ex, ti darei francamente un calcio in culo e mi cercherei qualcun altro


semplicemente.....ti stimo.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no, facile così. il primo tradimento l'hai perdonato, sicuramente convinto che mai ci sarebbe cascata nuovamente. invece l'ha fatto di nuovo e ai tuoi occhi tu hai fatto la figura del coglione che si è fidato per la seconda volta di chi, alla luce dei fatti, non se lo meritava. preciso che è solo ai tuoi occhi che hai fatto una figura del genere, perché ad esempio ai miei e sono sicura a quelli di molti altri qua dentro, la stronza è lei, per quanto riguarda il tradimento.
> per il resto quoto emma: lavora sul tuo odio. non è salutare nè tanto meno giustificato. specie considerato che non state più assieme. e che, se non hai capito male, hai un'altra. io se fossi in quest'altra e sapessi di questi sentimenti ancora così accesi per la tua ex, ti darei francamente un calcio in culo e mi cercherei qualcun altro


 due tradimenti, due ragazze diverse... la seconda consolava il tradimento della prima. ho detto.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

I livellidi coscienza di cui sono capace mi possono rendere un enigma, la mia donna non può arrivare a quello che provo totalmente, perchè è chiuso dentro di me in un luogo che solo io conosco e del quale solo io ho accesso. Attualmente quello che lei ha fatto è quasi ucccidere una persona, di certo rovinare una famiglia ben sapendo che era quello che stava facendo. Poverina lei, dover aiutare a chi ha tradito, chi riuscirebbe guardare negli occhi la persona a cui ha fatto del male? Io si, ma mi rendo conto che di vigliacchi ne è pieno il mondo.
Purtroppo io non sono buono con i vigliacchi, li ritengo indegni del dono della vita che hanno, sono esseri che passano senza lasciare nulla, nascono, vivono muoiono da perfetti esseri anonimi e senza alcun merito, in pratica è come se non fossero mai esistiti e forse la loro non esistenza sarebbe stata un bene per l'umanità.
Non sapete cosa si prova nell'attimo in cui tutta la fiducia che si era posta in una persona che si amava sinceramente crolla, si smette di amare ogni cosa, compresi se stessi, crollano tutti i significati di sincerità ed onestà, tutto diventa un grande inganno dal quale io non riesco a sottrarmi. Nel passato non mi fidavo neppure di mia madre, ero diventato guardingo persino nei suoi confronti ed è questo che può succedere quando si attua un tradimento gratuito.
Che sia un problema non risolto del traditore ci può essere, ma che io paghi le conseguenze del suo tradimento non mi va per nulla bene.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> I livellidi coscienza di cui sono capace mi possono rendere un enigma, la mia donna non può arrivare a quello che provo totalmente, perchè è chiuso dentro di me in un luogo che solo io conosco e del quale solo io ho accesso. Attualmente quello che lei ha fatto è quasi ucccidere una persona, di certo rovinare una famiglia ben sapendo che era quello che stava facendo. Poverina lei, dover aiutare a chi ha tradito, chi riuscirebbe guardare negli occhi la persona a cui ha fatto del male? Io si, ma mi rendo conto che di vigliacchi ne è pieno il mondo.
> Purtroppo io non sono buono con i vigliacchi, li ritengo indegni del dono della vita che hanno, sono esseri che passano senza lasciare nulla, nascono, vivono muoiono da perfetti esseri anonimi e senza alcun merito, in pratica è come se non fossero mai esistiti e forse la loro non esistenza sarebbe stata un bene per l'umanità.
> *Non sapete cosa si prova nell'attimo in cui tutta la fiducia che si era posta in una persona che si amava sinceramente crolla,* si smette di amare ogni cosa, compresi se stessi, crollano tutti i significati di sincerità ed onestà, tutto diventa un grande inganno dal quale io non riesco a sottrarmi. Nel passato non mi fidavo neppure di mia madre, ero diventato guardingo persino nei suoi confronti ed è questo che può succedere quando si attua un tradimento gratuito.
> Che sia un problema non risolto del traditore ci può essere, ma che io paghi le conseguenze del suo tradimento non mi va per nulla bene.


ne sei sicuro? scendi dal piedistallo dan, non hai sofferto solo tu nella vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro? scendi dal piedistallo dan, non hai sofferto solo tu nella vita.


di sicuro non capita a tutti di vivere il trauma che ha vissuto lui quando è morto suo padre in quel modo.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Io ho un padre morto con un assassino a piede libero a 3,5 km di distanza da casa mia, so persino dove abita se per questo. Per la morte di mio padre ho subito l'ostrascismo di tutta la sua famiglia, perchè mia madre era vista male ed io in quanto suo figlio ero trattato come lei, ho passato un dolore dentro che non hai idea. 
Il primo tradimento lo passai anche per il fatto che comunque nel rapporto c'erano problemi, io sono una persona molto comprensiva in questi casi e comprendo che condizioni pesanti possano portare a tradire, non comprendo come un dimagrimento possa portare al tradimento invece, visto che anche io ero diimagrito in quel periodo e su di me si vedeva in modo più evidente. Eppure io dimagrisco e rimango me stesso, lei è dimagrita ed è dinventata una traditrice, vedo incoerenza in tutto questo.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho un padre morto con un assassino a piede libero a 3,5 km di distanza da casa mia, so persino dove abita se per questo. Per la morte di mio padre ho subito l'ostrascismo di tutta la sua famiglia, perchè mia madre era vista male ed io in quanto suo figlio ero trattato come lei, ho passato un dolore dentro che non hai idea.
> Il primo tradimento lo passai anche per il fatto che comunque nel rapporto c'erano problemi, io sono una persona molto comprensiva in questi casi e comprendo che condizioni pesanti possano portare a tradire, non comprendo come un dimagrimento possa portare al tradimento invece, visto che anche io ero diimagrito in quel periodo e su di me si vedeva in modo più evidente. Eppure io dimagrisco e rimango me stesso, lei è dimagrita ed è dinventata una traditrice, vedo incoerenza in tutto questo.


Danut... mi fai una cosa dentro che non so descrivere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho un padre morto con un assassino a piede libero a 3,5 km di distanza da casa mia, so persino dove abita se per questo. Per la morte di mio padre ho subito l'ostrascismo di tutta la sua famiglia, perchè mia madre era vista male ed io in quanto suo figlio ero trattato come lei, ho passato un dolore dentro che non hai idea.
> Il primo tradimento lo passai anche per il fatto che comunque nel rapporto c'erano problemi, io sono una persona molto comprensiva in questi casi e comprendo che condizioni pesanti possano portare a tradire, non comprendo come un dimagrimento possa portare al tradimento invece, visto che anche io ero diimagrito in quel periodo e su di me si vedeva in modo più evidente. Eppure io dimagrisco e rimango me stesso, lei è dimagrita ed è dinventata una traditrice, vedo incoerenza in tutto questo.


 chiedi alla famiglia di tuo padre perchè ti ha ostracizzato e invece di sprecare energie odiando, impiegale per capire perchè l'assassino di tuo padre non è in carcere....se nn l'hai già scritto.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chiedi alla famiglia di tuo padre perchè ti ha ostracizzato e invece di sprecare energie odiando, impiegale per capire perchè l'assassino di tuo padre non è in carcere....se nn l'hai già scritto.


ogni tanto mi sembra che vivi fra le nuvole, Emma..
hai idea di quanta gente convive ogni giorno con le ingiustizie della vita?
ma cosa credi che sia sempre una nostra scelta provare rabbia e rancore cieco verso l'ingiustizia?
mica tutti nascono e crescono in una famiglia unita e solida..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi sembra che vivi fra le nuvole, Emma..
> hai idea di quanta gente convive ogni giorno con le ingiustizie della vita?
> ma cosa credi che sia sempre una nostra scelta provare rabbia e rancore cieco verso l'ingiustizia?
> mica tutti nascono e crescono in una famiglia unita e solida..


anna io vivo fin troppo ancorata alla realtà e l'unità della mia famiglia di origine me la son sudata ogni singolo giorno della mia vita da che mi ricordi....ma l'odio e il rancore richiedono davvero troppe energie che potrebbero essere canalizzate altrove.
e per la cronaca...vabbè niente.....


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna io vivo fin troppo ancorata alla realtà e l'unità della mia famiglia di origine me la son sudata ogni singolo giorno della mia vita da che mi ricordi....ma l'odio e il rancore richiedono davvero troppe energie che potrebbero essere canalizzate altrove.
> e per la cronaca...vabbè niente.....


se così fosse non troveresti così assurdo lo stato d'animo di Danut.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se così fosse non troveresti così assurdo lo stato d'animo di Danut.


 anna io lo trovo inutile, non assurdo.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> I livellidi coscienza di cui sono capace mi possono rendere un enigma, la mia donna non può arrivare a quello che provo totalmente, perchè è chiuso dentro di me in un luogo che solo io conosco e del quale solo io ho accesso. Attualmente quello che lei ha fatto è quasi ucccidere una persona, di certo rovinare una famiglia ben sapendo che era quello che stava facendo. Poverina lei, dover aiutare a chi ha tradito, chi riuscirebbe guardare negli occhi la persona a cui ha fatto del male? Io si, ma mi rendo conto che di vigliacchi ne è pieno il mondo.
> Purtroppo io non sono buono con i vigliacchi, li ritengo indegni del dono della vita che hanno, sono esseri che passano senza lasciare nulla, nascono, vivono muoiono da perfetti esseri anonimi e senza alcun merito, in pratica è come se non fossero mai esistiti e forse la loro non esistenza sarebbe stata un bene per l'umanità.
> Non sapete cosa si prova nell'attimo in cui tutta la fiducia che si era posta in una persona che si amava sinceramente crolla, si smette di amare ogni cosa, compresi se stessi, crollano tutti i significati di sincerità ed onestà, tutto diventa un grande inganno dal quale io non riesco a sottrarmi. *Nel passato non mi fidavo neppure di mia madre, ero diventato guardingo persino nei suoi confronti ed è questo che può succedere quando si attua un tradimento gratuito.*
> Che sia un problema non risolto del traditore ci può essere, ma che io paghi le conseguenze del suo tradimento non mi va per nulla bene.


perchè tua madre?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna io lo trovo inutile, non assurdo.


è inutile ma è come avere dentro acido muriatico che ti corrode. se non hai mai provato questa sensazione è difficile spiegare cosa si prova durante una di queste tempeste.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è inutile ma è come avere dentro acido muriatico che ti corrode. se non hai mai provato questa sensazione è difficile spiegare cosa si prova durante una di queste tempeste.


Il dolore dentro aumenta, il disagio diventa invivibile e come per chi tradisce diventa impossibile resistere alla tentazione per chi vive quei momenti la tentazione della violenza sfogata diventa una posssibile liberazione, una sensazione di libertà.
Troppe ingiustizie vissute malamente abbinate ad un animo sensibile ed empatico possono creare danni unici, anche se non si può capire bisogna sforzarsi a capire, perchè chi sta male in questo modo ha la capacità di comprendere quasi tutti.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> quello che avevo vissuto a 11 anni dopo la morte di mio padre è che con questo tradimento si è riaffiaciata a me.


11 anni? Sono passati così tanti anni? La tua famiglia non ha pensato di farti seguire da uno psicologo allora? Comunque Dan, è l'abbandono che ti fa male, dovresti lavorare su questo.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di sicuro non capita a tutti di vivere il trauma che ha vissuto lui quando è morto suo padre in quel modo.


Quoto.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Troppe ingiustizie vissute malamente abbinate ad un animo sensibile ed empatico possono creare danni unici


Sì vero, soprattutto quando sei solo, un bambino solo. Mi dispiace Dan, non sai quanto. Nessuno in famiglia che accolga il tuo dolore?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna io lo trovo inutile, non assurdo.


Beh, non è che quando si _prova, si sente _ qualcosa ci si mette proprio a pensare se sia utile o meno. Te lo dice uno che l'irrazionalità, propria e altrui, l'ha provata non poche volte sulla propria pelle.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Posso anche capire ma trovo il suo ragionamento pericoloso e non giustifico comunque alcune cose scritte.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso anche capire ma trovo il suo ragionamento pericoloso e non giustifico comunque alcune cose scritte.


Yes. tenevo a dire che quando sei partito per la tangente perchè ti si è spezzato il cuore fai cazzate, minchiate, puttanate e non pensi in maniera lucida, serena, obiettiva. Ne converrai.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

*Il dolore*

specie se risvegliato da traumi pregressi è ben difficile da gestire, non è questione di giustificare ma di cercare di capire.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> specie se risvegliato da traumi pregressi è ben difficile da gestire, non è questione di giustificare ma di cercare di capire.


già ... ed è un bel dire che tutto si supera...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Capire cosa? Che una persona potrebbe tranquillamente rispondere a violenza con altra violenza? 

Ripeto posso capire ma non giustifico.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> già ... ed è un bel dire che tutto si supera...


Vero Anna, verissimo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Capire cosa? Che una persona potrebbe tranquillamente rispondere a violenza con altra violenza?
> 
> Ripeto posso capire ma non giustifico.


Lettry, è l'umanità che va avanti così da secoli: fight fire with fire. Non possiamo scandaliizarci: la parte rettile del nostro cervello pretende il suo tributo di violenza una tantum.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettry, è l'umanità che va avanti così da secoli: fight fire with fire. Non possiamo scandaliizarci: la parte rettile del nostro cervello pretende il suo tributo di violenza una tantum.


Rock lo capisco, ma per principio non lo posso approvare a prescindere da cosa scateni la violenza.

Ripeto e' un ragionamento pericoloso perche' in un certo modo giustifica tanti assassini.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> specie se risvegliato da traumi pregressi è ben difficile da gestire, non è questione di giustificare ma di cercare di capire.


bhè certo, se massacra di botte l'ex, capiamolo.

ma che dici?
umanamente ha tutta la mia comprensione per quello che è capitato al padre, comprensione per il dolore che prova per questo e anche per quello che prova per il tradimento e la fine della sua relazione. ma per la sua sete di vendetta e i pensieri inneggianti la violenza, no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettry, è l'umanità che va avanti così da secoli: fight fire with fire. Non possiamo scandaliizarci: la parte rettile del nostro cervello pretende il suo tributo di violenza una tantum.




avanti rock... si potrebbe capire (ma non giustificare) la voglia di vendicarsi con chi gli ha strappato via il padre. ma non certo per chi gli ha piazzato in testa un paio di corna! se tutti i traditi reagissero così sai che puttanaio?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avanti rock... si potrebbe capire (ma non giustificare) la voglia di vendicarsi con chi gli ha strappato via il padre. ma non certo per chi gli ha piazzato in testa un paio di corna! se tutti i traditi reagissero così sai che puttanaio?


Lo penso anche io... sta facendo un polpettone emozionale non indifferente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... sta facendo un polpettone emozionale non indifferente.


già... e anche molto periocoloso. ho quasi l'impressione e chiedo umilmente scusa se sbaglio, che sembra voler fare pagare a lei tutte le sue sofferenze passate. ad andare avanti così ci metterà dentro anche quelle future.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

continuare a confermargli che il dolore che ha dentro è normale, è giustificato , ha un senso e un 'origine non credo serva a danut.
Così come trovo insensato fare la classifica dei dolori e delle mazzate che la vita ha riservato a ciascuno di noi.(non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare). 
Chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo avuto la nostra dose di merda e d'ingiustizia  dalla vita e nessuno credo possa asserire che rispondere con violenza, alimentare la rabbia e concentrarsi solo su odio e vendetta sia un atteggiamento sano e salvifico.
Anche perchè qualsiasi cazzata facesse la pagherebbe carissima e non gli ridarebbe certo quello che ha perso.
C'è un tempo per soffrire , per rotolarsi, bersi il dolore come un veleno e uno per smettere di piangere, rimboccarsi le maniche e ricominciare a vivere e a costruire qualcosa.
Altro non credo ci sia da dire.
Gli abbandoni da piccoli , che siano drammatici , violenti o no, li abbiamo avuti in tanti. La mancanza improvvisa di un padre da bambina e un altro lutto tremendo di cui non parlo mi ha portato insicurezza, paura, senso di abbandono, dolore e insonnia, lacrime e paure immotivate. Ma mi ha anche reso la donna solida e forte che sono oggi. Non si può fare altro. O si soccombe alla vita o   si supera il muro e ci si butta dentro per ricominciare-
le pacche sulle spalle non servono che ad allontanare il momento del salto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c*ontinuare a confermargli che il dolore che ha dentro è normale, è giustificato , ha un senso e un 'origine non credo serva a danut.*
> Così come trovo insensato fare la classifica dei dolori e delle mazzate che la vita ha riservato a ciascuno di noi.(non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare).
> Chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo avuto la nostra dose di merda e d'ingiustizia  dalla vita e nessuno credo possa asserire che rispondere con violenza, alimentare la rabbia e concentrarsi solo su odio e vendetta sia un atteggiamento sano e salvifico.
> *Anche perchè qualsiasi cazzata facesse la pagherebbe carissima e non gli ridarebbe certo quello che ha perso.*
> ...



ti quoto cirlini, in tutto ma soprattutto per quanto evidenziato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... sta facendo un polpettone emozionale non indifferente.


SSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. Diventa un mix, la classica goccia che poi fa traboccare la lava che cova.
L'ho fatto a suo tempo anche io. Urgerebbe per il nostro amico un buon  terapeuta. Se non altro per placare la rabbia. Che è la cosa più pericolosa per se stesso e gli altri. la rabbia obnubila, acceca.
Poi sul resto si lavora con calma ...


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> continuare a confermargli che il dolore che ha dentro è normale, è giustificato , ha un senso e un 'origine non credo serva a danut.
> Così come trovo insensato fare la classifica dei dolori e delle mazzate che la vita ha riservato a ciascuno di noi.(non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare).
> Chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo avuto la nostra dose di merda e d'ingiustizia dalla vita e nessuno credo possa asserire che rispondere con violenza, alimentare la rabbia e concentrarsi solo su odio e vendetta sia un atteggiamento sano e salvifico.
> Anche perchè qualsiasi cazzata facesse la pagherebbe carissima e non gli ridarebbe certo quello che ha perso.
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. Diventa un mix, la classica goccia che poi fa traboccare la lava che cova.
> L'ho fatto a suo tempo anche io. Urgerebbe per il nostro amico un buon terapeuta. Se non altro per placare la rabbia. Che è la cosa più pericolosa per se stesso e gli altri. la rabbia obnubila, acceca.
> Poi sul resto si lavora con calma ...


Psicologa e supporto farmacologico, però non basta, pare.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*.............*



MK ha detto:


> Psicologa e supporto farmacologico, però non basta, pare.


Più ne parla. più si sfoga, più si libera del dolore e della rabbia. Noi siamo qui e lui pure. Non può fargli che bene. Almeno a me cacciare fuori, sputare tutto ha giovato molto. E tu lo sai bene.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Più ne parla. più si sfoga, più si libera del dolore e della rabbia. Noi siamo qui e lui pure. Non può fargli che bene. Almeno a me cacciare fuori, sputare tutto ha giovato molto. E tu lo sai bene.



non gli fa bene se ci si limita a dargli pacche sulle spalle senza fargli notare dove, le sue note stonano


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Psicologa e supporto farmacologico, però non basta, pare.


cosa basterebbe?
sentiamo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> non gli fa bene se ci si limita a dargli pacche sulle spalle senza fargli notare dove, le sue note stonano


Anche questo è sacrosanto.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. Diventa un mix, la classica goccia che poi fa traboccare la lava che cova.
> L'ho fatto a suo tempo anche io. Urgerebbe per il nostro amico un buon  terapeuta. Se non altro per placare la rabbia. Che è la cosa più pericolosa per se stesso e gli altri. la rabbia obnubila, acceca.
> Poi sul resto si lavora con calma ...


Urgerebbe prima di tutto scindere le due cose, visto che non hanno nessuna connesione, corna e padre... e lavorare singolarmente su ognuno di questi.

Tutto insieme e' un minestrone dannoso...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> cosa basterebbe?
> sentiamo


Tempo. Occorre tempo, per me.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Urgerebbe prima di tutto scindere le due cose, visto che non hanno nessuna connesione, corna e padre... e lavorare singolarmente su ognuno di questi.
> 
> Tutto insieme e' un minestrone dannoso...


No, il secondo trauma ha risvegliato il primo, sono due lati della stessa questione.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tempo. Occorre tempo, per me.


mi pare abbia scritto che è successo nell'86.
son passati più di 20 anni...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Urgerebbe prima di tutto scindere le due cose, visto che non hanno nessuna connesione, corna e padre... e lavorare singolarmente su ognuno di questi.
> 
> Tutto insieme e' un minestrone dannoso...


concordo assolutissimamente


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tempo. Occorre tempo, per me.


Occorre volonta'...


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tempo. Occorre tempo, per me.


E comprensione. E calore umano, che quello non fa mai male.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> continuare a confermargli che il dolore che ha dentro è normale, è giustificato , ha un senso e un 'origine non credo serva a danut.
> Così come trovo insensato fare la classifica dei dolori e delle mazzate che la vita ha riservato a ciascuno di noi.(non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare).
> Chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo avuto la nostra dose di merda e d'ingiustizia dalla vita e nessuno credo possa asserire che rispondere con violenza, alimentare la rabbia e concentrarsi solo su odio e vendetta sia un atteggiamento sano e salvifico.
> Anche perchè qualsiasi cazzata facesse la pagherebbe carissima e non gli ridarebbe certo quello che ha perso.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè certo, se massacra di botte l'ex, capiamolo.
> 
> ma che dici?
> umanamente ha tutta la mia comprensione per quello che è capitato al padre, comprensione per il dolore che prova per questo e anche per quello che prova per il tradimento e la fine della sua relazione. ma per la sua sete di vendetta e i pensieri inneggianti la violenza, no.


ti quoto e straquoto questo post e i successivi
e quoto lettri, asudem e il rock dell'ultima ora (post 213)
il dolore e la rabbia sono normali
e vanno e vengono
ma Danut sembra crogiolarsi in queste prospettive
tutti quando amano si aprono, ma alla sua ex sembra che lui voglia far pagare il tradimento, la morte del padre, il dolore di ora e quello di prima, il fatto di essersi aperto, il fatto di averla amata.
se dedicasse a sè e non alla ex parte di questa attenzione, virandola a star bene lui e non a far star male lei sarebbe già sulla buona strada
poi probabilmente c'è altro che riguarda i rapporti con sua mamma e non si capisce cosa sia.
ma smetti di pensare a quanto puoi far male a chi ti ha fatto male
se la tua nuova ragazza percepisse questa negatività ce la farebbe a starti a fianco?
sarebbe giusto rischiare di perderla per questo?
o andrebbe comunque bene perchè potresti darne la colpa alla ex?
trovo inquietanti alcune descrizioni che fai di te insieme all'odio che manifesti.
non sei il "giusto" costretto a riparare i mali del mondo
costringiti a riparare la tua anima
la vendetta che predichi finirebbe di infrangerti
ti ritroveresti solo con gli stessi dolori e con qualcuno in più


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pare abbia scritto che è successo nell'86.
> son passati più di 20 anni...


 89, 20anni esatti.
Lui ne ha 30.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> mi pare abbia scritto che è successo nell'86.
> son passati più di 20 anni...



Azz. Allora sta inguaito o'uaglione ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tempo. Occorre tempo, per me.



il papà è morto che aveva 11 anni. tempo ne è passato. durante il quale evidentemente non ha trovato l'appoggio corretto.

per le corna mi spiace, ma non ci può volere TEMPO. qualche mese, ad esser generosi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No, il secondo trauma ha risvegliato il primo, sono due lati della stessa questione.


Come fai a sommare carote e patate?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*............*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> il papà è morto che aveva 11 anni. tempo ne è passato. durante il quale evidentemente non ha trovato l'appoggio corretto.
> 
> per le corna mi spiace, ma non ci può volere TEMPO. qualche mese, ad esser generosi.


Le corna forse è soggettivo. Dipenderà da ciascuno. Cmq la morte di un genitore in preadolescenza non è roba da poco.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fai a sommare carote e patate?


ma infatti.
La prossima cosa che gli succederà soffrirà come un cane perchè sarà sempre legata al lutto?
non diciamo cazzate mk.
Il calore umano non è dirgli poverino , quanto hai sofferto, hai ragione ad avere rabbia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fai a sommare carote e patate?


per fare il famoso minestrone


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Le corna forse è soggettivo. Dipenderà da ciascuno. *Cmq la morte di un genitore in preadolescenza non è roba da poco.*


grazie al chez.
per fortuna però ,come vedi, si supera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Le corna forse è soggettivo. Dipenderà da ciascuno. *Cmq la morte di un genitore in preadolescenza non è roba da poco*.


mai pensata nè asserita una cosa del genere; ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

Ok. buon prosieguo a tutti. ciao


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Le corna forse è soggettivo. Dipenderà da ciascuno. Cmq la morte di un genitore in preadolescenza non è roba da poco.


La morte di un membro della famiglia ad ogni eta' e' una merda, su questo non ci piove.

Ma stare li ad accarezzare il proprio dolore come fosse un animale da compagnia (mi sembra che sia quello che piu' o meno fa Danut) non porta da nessuna parte.
Meno che mai salutare e' riesumare la salma nel corso tempo, quando qualcosa va storto nella nostra vita...


----------



## Old sperella (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma infatti.
> La prossima cosa che gli succederà soffrirà come un cane perchè sarà sempre legata al lutto?
> non diciamo cazzate mk.
> Il calore umano non è dirgli poverino , quanto hai sofferto, hai ragione ad avere rabbia.


mah ...io nella rabbia di danut per l'ex ci rivedo l'incazzatura ( mai espressa e non risolta ) dell'ingiustizia subìta con la morte del padre .  Poi d'accordo con  te e con chi non gli dà la pacca sulle spalle perchè non gli è utile , ma penso che finchè non si elaborerà il tutto e ci metterà "una pietra su " non ne uscirà e farà il suo bel minestrone di sensazioni /sentimenti proiettati .


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Danut, riflettevo: che ti hanno detto dopo la morte di tua madre? che in fondo se lo meritava, perchè aveva una vita poco chiara, da debole?


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Io ho detto che mio padre aveva una vita da debole, io sono sempre stato migliore di lui sotto tutti gli aspetti, riuscivo a comprendere le persone, riiuscivo a fare quello che lui non poteva fare perchè ho sempre avuto la volontà di imparare tutto e non mi sono mai messo sulla via facile, ma su quella anche difficile ma giusta. Io e mio padre siamo due entità distinte al massimo ma con solo una cosa in comune, la mia rabbia presa esattamente da come era lui. Io vivo di sensazioni, io vivo di emozioni e per poter essere equilibrato io devo non farmi sommergere da esse ed usare la mia parte razionale per vivere, purtroppo il lato razionale di me è bloccato, me ne accorgo dal fatto che è quasi 1 anno e mezzo che provo a dare lo stesso esame che era pronto al periodo del tradimento e da allora io sono stabilmente fermo al nulla.  Capacità analitica personale completamente congelata a quel momento in cui ho scoperto il tradimento e mi ricordo ancora la notte passata fuori senza che nessuno sapesse a bere come una spugna e fumare un intero pacchetto di sigarette, con il fatto che io non fumo e lasciamo perdere altro, volevo solo morire e solo una telefonata fatta alle 5 del mattino al mio migliore amico mi ha reso più calmo.
Le corna sono legate alla vicenda di mio padre eccome, perchè corna= tradimento, se ami una persona sul serio un tradimento diventa orrribile ed io amavo mio padre come amavo quella ragazza, credevo sinceramente che lei mi avesse lasciato normalmente, senza alcun tradimento sulle spalle perchè sapeva il mio problema con il tradimento della fiducia. Un padre che muore per colpa sua tradisce un figlio/a, perchè si vede che non è stato accorto come doveva, un figlio vale più dellla vita di un genitore, sempre.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

e quindi un padre che muore perchè non è stato capace di stare sulla via difficile e forte, è un padre che ha tradito le aspettative, che è morto per colpa sua?


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

a me giudicar un padre a 30 anni, mi sa di presunzione


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

io a Danut me lo prenderei in braccio come un figlio se potessi, oppure gli offrirei il mio tempo per farlo parlare, altro che pacche sulle spalle.

che bei discorsi... il dolore si supera io ci ho messo tot ma sono diventato un campione, io sì che so controllare i miei istinti io si che sono una persona che sa vivere.
complimentissimi...

bè, si vede che io e Danut ci abbiamo il dna storto, perché io non ho mai perdonato mio padre mia madre mia nonna e quel bastardo di mio zio che hanno regalato la mia laika (lei era IL MIO CANE) quando avevo 10 anni a una ******* di dottoressa amica di famiglia che la voleva a tutti i costi, dicendomi che non serviva piangere per un cane ma io ho sofferto perché da morire ed ho ingoiato tutte le lacrime con un sospiro unico.
questo è e questo resta.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> a me giudicar un padre a 30 anni, mi sa di presunzione


 zyp, quello di danut non penso sia il giudizio razionale, ma quello che 'sente'......


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io a Danut me lo prenderei in braccio come un figlio se potessi, oppure gli offrirei il mio tempo per farlo parlare, altro che pacche sulle spalle.
> 
> che bei discorsi... il dolore si supera io ci ho messo tot ma sono diventato un campione, io sì che so controllare i miei istinti io si che sono una persona che sa vivere.
> complimentissimi...
> ...


 
questa chi mai la dimenticherebbe ....


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

a me Danut sta simpatico però deve far qualcosa, perchè fa incazzare sentire tanta energia sprecata 

e per fare intendo rompere gli schemi, perchè se il problema è uno, le cause le solite, bisogna guardar il problema da un'altra angolazione e non cercare un'altra possibile soluzione, bensì porsi altre possibili domande


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Io giudico mio padre perchè a 30 anni si è uomini da molto tempo, sono solo i tempi moderni che ci hanno resi incapaci di accettare il fatto, di non essere più ragazzini. Mio padre ha fatto tantissime e grandi cose, ma mosso da sentimenti che non possono muovere me, sentimenti come avidità di fama e voglia di potere, io non li possiedo, ho solo voglia di affermare me stesso a modo mio, non davanti a tutto il mondo ma al giudice peggiore che mai potrò conoscere e cioè io. Io voglio lasciare si il segno nella storia ma come fece Corradino D'Ascanio che inventò la Vespa, io non voglio essere noto ai molti, ma avere la mia bella firma in un qualcosa che rimarrà, una cosa mia per la storia.
Il dolore si può solo seppellire sotto a tanti pensieri, lasciarlo li sotto e sperare che nessuno vada a scavare, cosa che con me è successa alla grande. Quando stavo male per il tradimento la mia ex se la prendeva con me per quello, diceva che io sbagliavo ad avere una reazione così e che era solo colpa mia se io stavo male, mica sua, come tutti i traditori se ne è lavata le mani, intanto lei voleva lasciare e comunque sia aveva avuto il suo obbiettivo, anche se il sistema usato era uno schifo totale, ma diciamocelo, al giorno d'oggi chi ha l'intelligenza per compiere le scelte giuste se invece assecondare la tentazione porta allo stesso risultato?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io a Danut me lo prenderei in braccio come un figlio se potessi, oppure gli offrirei il mio tempo per farlo parlare, altro che pacche sulle spalle.
> 
> *che bei discorsi... il dolore si supera io ci ho messo tot ma sono diventato un campione, io sì che so controllare i miei istinti io si che sono una persona che sa vivere.
> complimentissimi...*
> ...


se questa è rivolta a me te ne puoi andare affa nculo.
Prima di parlare sciacquati la bocca se non sai un cazzo.
Invece continuate a fare la lista delle vostre disgrazie,va.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se questa è rivolta a me te ne puoi andare affa nculo.
> Prima di parlare sciacquati la bocca se non sai un cazzo.
> Invece continuate a fare la lista delle vostre disgrazie,va.


grazie.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Allora mi si dice che la mia attuale ragazza se scoprisse questo astio dovrebbe mollarmi, posso dire con cognizione di causa che se fosse la donna giusta per me non mi mollerebbe e comprenderebbe sinceramente le cause del mio rancore, chi ama davvero ama la persona e sa che tutto può passare, che a volte c'è bisogno solo di un ambiente calmo e sereno e far passare il tempo, al contrario un ambiente non rilassato e situazioni pesanti non fanno passare i cattivi pensieri.
Posso dire che la mia attuale ragazza ha problemi con il suo ex, che vuole che lei si rimetta con lui e vede ogni suo gesto buono verso di lui come un buon segno, io capisco bene che lei ci è stata 7 anni insieme e comprendo che comunque è rimasto dell'affetto e quindi non dico nulla, invece molta gente direbbe che quando ci si lascia bisogna cancellare i contatti e via dicendo, non spesso è buono farlo, perchè cancellare i contatti è cancellare quello che comunque c'è stato e se non c'è stato mai nulla di cattivo, perchè farlo?
Cosa dovrei dire io allora che sto con una ragazza che comunque vuole bene al suo ex ma non lo ama più? Dovrei andarmene offeso perchè prova un bel sentimento per quello?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora mi si dice che la mia attuale ragazza se scoprisse questo astio dovrebbe mollarmi, posso dire con cognizione di causa che se fosse la donna giusta per me non mi mollerebbe e comprenderebbe sinceramente le cause del mio rancore, chi ama davvero ama la persona e sa che tutto può passare, che a volte c'è bisogno solo di un ambiente calmo e sereno e far passare il tempo, al contrario un ambiente non rilassato e situazioni pesanti non fanno passare i cattivi pensieri.
> Posso dire che la mia attuale ragazza ha problemi con il suo ex, che vuole che lei si rimetta con lui e vede ogni suo gesto buono verso di lui come un buon segno, io capisco bene che lei ci è stata 7 anni insieme e comprendo che comunque è rimasto dell'affetto e quindi non dico nulla, invece molta gente direbbe che quando ci si lascia bisogna cancellare i contatti e via dicendo, non spesso è buono farlo, perchè cancellare i contatti è cancellare quello che comunque c'è stato e se non c'è stato mai nulla di cattivo, perchè farlo?
> Cosa dovrei dire io allora che sto con una ragazza che comunque vuole bene al suo ex ma non lo ama più? Dovrei andarmene offeso perchè prova un bel sentimento per quello?


non è la stessa cosa, Dan
sono io ad averlo detto e non ho detto che "dovrebbe" mollarti ma che potrebbe.
potrebbe, scoprendo l'altro Dan che c'è in te, avere difficoltà a metterlo in relazione con quello che conosce e forse già ama.
io amo molto mio marito, anche se mi ha tradito continuo ad amarlo.
sono cose che in un rapporto d'amore non dovrebbero succedere ma possono succedere, non ho smesso di amarlo e vediamo cosa accadrà.
ma se scoprissi che progetta come far del male a qualcuno che gli ha fatto un torto o che progetta rapine o, che so, che è un killer del crimine organizzato dovrei dire che non ho capito niente di lui e che amo una persona totalmente diversa
la tua è una rabbia che ti pervade in profondità 
che ti corrode 
se non riesci a impedire che si propaghi guadagnerà spazio a scapito dell'altro Dan
o ti porterà a fare qualcosa di incondivisibile anche per chi potrebbe amarti
ne vale la pena?
anche il solo rischio vale la pena?
e per cosa poi?
solo per prenderti una dubbia rivincita su una piccola str...?


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Ho provato a dirmi che era una povera stronza e lei al telefono si lagnava sempre, diceva di volermi bene e che tutto quello che stava facendo (cioè nulla) lo faceva per il mio bene. 
Lei si è comportata benissimo se avesse voluto lasciare una persona...ma senza tradimento, il problema è che se tradisci e vuoi comunque bene ad una persona non agisci come se quel ttradimento non sia mai capitato, c'è stato, te la sei goduta ed ora hai un paio di migliaia di problemi in più da risolvere, facendo lo struzzo non è che se ne vadano via.
Pensate che bastava poco per farmi passare gli inizi di questa rabbia, bastava che quando ho iniziato gli incubi su mio padre e poi anche sul tizio con il quale mi ha messo le corna al posto di incazzarsi con me perchè le faceva male pensare a quello bastava che un poco me la facesse passare, sbollire, cosa che non ha mai fatto! Anzi una volta si offese e mi diede persino uno schiaffo.
la cosa divertente è che lei per 2 anni mi tormentò con i sensi di colpa per 2 sms speditimi dalla mia ex e lei non voleva neppure più di 20 minuti di discussione per il suo tradimento, ma siamo pazzi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho detto che mio padre aveva una vita da debole, *io sono sempre stato migliore di lui sotto tutti gli aspetti*, riuscivo a comprendere le persone, riiuscivo a fare quello che lui non poteva fare perchè ho sempre avuto la volontà di imparare tutto e non mi sono mai messo sulla via facile, ma su quella anche difficile ma giusta. Io e mio padre siamo due entità distinte al massimo ma con solo una cosa in comune, la mia rabbia presa esattamente da come era lui. Io vivo di sensazioni, io vivo di emozioni e per poter essere equilibrato io devo non farmi sommergere da esse ed usare la mia parte razionale per vivere, purtroppo il lato razionale di me è bloccato, me ne accorgo dal fatto che è quasi 1 anno e mezzo che provo a dare lo stesso esame che era pronto al periodo del tradimento e da allora io sono stabilmente fermo al nulla. Capacità analitica personale completamente congelata a quel momento in cui ho scoperto il tradimento e mi ricordo ancora la notte passata fuori senza che nessuno sapesse a bere come una spugna e fumare un intero pacchetto di sigarette, con il fatto che io non fumo e lasciamo perdere altro, volevo solo morire e solo una telefonata fatta alle 5 del mattino al mio migliore amico mi ha reso più calmo.
> Le corna sono legate alla vicenda di mio padre eccome, perchè corna= tradimento, se ami una persona sul serio un tradimento diventa orrribile ed io amavo mio padre come amavo quella ragazza, credevo sinceramente che lei mi avesse lasciato normalmente, senza alcun tradimento sulle spalle perchè sapeva il mio problema con il tradimento della fiducia. *Un padre che muore per colpa sua tradisce un figlio/a,* perchè si vede che non è stato accorto come doveva, un figlio vale più dellla vita di un genitore, sempre.


io non so perchè tuo padre sia morto per colpa sua, ma non penso che cercare vendetta e covare odio servano a renderti davvero migliore di lui. Non puoi davvero pensarlo.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho provato a dirmi che era una povera stronza e lei al telefono si lagnava sempre, diceva di volermi bene e che tutto quello che stava facendo (cioè nulla) lo faceva per il mio bene.
> Lei si è comportata benissimo se avesse voluto lasciare una persona...ma senza tradimento, il problema è che se tradisci e vuoi comunque bene ad una persona non agisci come se quel ttradimento non sia mai capitato, c'è stato, te la sei goduta ed ora hai un paio di migliaia di problemi in più da risolvere, facendo lo struzzo non è che se ne vadano via.
> Pensate che bastava poco per farmi passare gli inizi di questa rabbia, bastava che quando ho iniziato gli incubi su mio padre e poi anche sul tizio con il quale mi ha messo le corna al posto di incazzarsi con me perchè le faceva male pensare a quello bastava che un poco me la facesse passare, sbollire, cosa che non ha mai fatto! Anzi una volta si offese e mi diede persino uno schiaffo.
> la cosa divertente è che lei per 2 anni mi tormentò con i sensi di colpa per 2 sms speditimi dalla mia ex e lei non voleva neppure più di 20 minuti di discussione per il suo tradimento, ma siamo pazzi?


è una str... e pure immatura.
merita che tu ti ci rovini ancor più la vita?
no
merita la soddisfazione di poter dire che te la sei rovinata per lei ma che alla fin fine non potevi togliertela dalla mente e quindi te la sei rovinata con le tue manine?
NO
enne o = NO
e ti dico un'altra cosa
se la str... non matura, se rimane la serpe distruttiva che è, magari non tra un anno nè tra 2 , ma la vita se la f°tterà da sola.
tu nel frattempo potresti essere rifiorito, sposato con una donna che ami e che ti ama, con due bei bimbi sereni e guardarla serenamente mentre affoda nella merd@ che ha generato 
e magari non ne godrai
perchè avrai riguadagnato la serenità per disinteressarti di lei


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho detto che mio padre aveva una vita da debole, io sono sempre stato migliore di lui sotto tutti gli aspetti, riuscivo a comprendere le persone, riiuscivo a fare quello che lui non poteva fare perchè ho sempre avuto la volontà di imparare tutto e non mi sono mai messo sulla via facile, ma su quella anche difficile ma giusta. Io e mio padre siamo due entità distinte al massimo ma con solo una cosa in comune, la mia rabbia presa esattamente da come era lui. Io vivo di sensazioni, io vivo di emozioni e per poter essere equilibrato io devo non farmi sommergere da esse ed usare la mia parte razionale per vivere, purtroppo il lato razionale di me è bloccato, me ne accorgo dal fatto che è quasi 1 anno e mezzo che provo a dare lo stesso esame che era pronto al periodo del tradimento e da allora io sono stabilmente fermo al nulla.  Capacità analitica personale completamente congelata a quel momento in cui ho scoperto il tradimento e mi ricordo ancora la notte passata fuori senza che nessuno sapesse a bere come una spugna e fumare un intero pacchetto di sigarette, con il fatto che io non fumo e lasciamo perdere altro, volevo solo morire e solo una telefonata fatta alle 5 del mattino al mio migliore amico mi ha reso più calmo.
> Le corna sono legate alla vicenda di mio padre eccome, perchè corna= tradimento, se ami una persona sul serio un tradimento diventa orrribile ed io amavo mio padre come amavo quella ragazza, credevo sinceramente che lei mi avesse lasciato normalmente, senza alcun tradimento sulle spalle perchè sapeva il mio problema con il tradimento della fiducia. Un padre che muore per colpa sua tradisce un figlio/a, perchè si vede che non è stato accorto come doveva, un figlio vale più dellla vita di un genitore, sempre.


Ma non avevi 11 anni quando tuo padre mori'? 
Inoltre come fai a fare questi ragionamenti, o a giudicare cosi' pesantemente  una persona che ami o che hai amato?

C'e' un periodo adolescenziale in cui si criticano pesantemente i genitori... ma poi passa... tu a 30 anni dovresti essere ben oltre quella fase.

Inoltre incolpare tuo padre d'averti abbandonato e tradito perche' e' stato ucciso a causa delle sue debolezze e' veramente illeggibile.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora mi si dice che la mia attuale ragazza se scoprisse questo astio dovrebbe mollarmi, posso dire con cognizione di causa che se fosse la donna giusta per me non mi mollerebbe e comprenderebbe sinceramente le cause del mio rancore, *chi ama davvero ama la persona e sa che tutto può passare,* che a volte c'è bisogno solo di un ambiente calmo e sereno e far passare il tempo, al contrario un ambiente non rilassato e situazioni pesanti non fanno passare i cattivi pensieri.
> Posso dire che la mia attuale ragazza ha problemi con il suo ex, che vuole che lei si rimetta con lui e vede ogni suo gesto buono verso di lui come un buon segno, io capisco bene che lei ci è stata 7 anni insieme e comprendo che comunque è rimasto dell'affetto e quindi non dico nulla, invece molta gente direbbe che quando ci si lascia bisogna cancellare i contatti e via dicendo, non spesso è buono farlo, perchè cancellare i contatti è cancellare quello che comunque c'è stato e se non c'è stato mai nulla di cattivo, perchè farlo?
> Cosa dovrei dire io allora che sto con una ragazza che comunque vuole bene al suo ex ma non lo ama più? Dovrei andarmene offeso perchè prova un bel sentimento per quello?


Questo e' giusto ma mettilo in pratica tu prima di pretenderlo dagli altri.


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice, io amo una persona, ma non amo più me stesso, non mi amo per quello che mi è stato fatto! Non ho reagito come volevo fare, ho pensato al bene di una stronza ed alla fine ci ho preso io dentro, dovevo reagire in quel momento come andava fatto, peccato che io penso sempre che a volte le cose sono fatte per errore! Ed invece molto spesso chi sbaglia...lo fa volendo sbagliare.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lettrice, io amo una persona, ma non amo più me stesso, non mi amo per quello che mi è stato fatto! Non ho reagito come volevo fare, ho pensato al bene di una stronza ed alla fine ci ho preso io dentro, dovevo reagire in quel momento come andava fatto, peccato che io penso sempre che a volte le cose sono fatte per errore! Ed invece molto spesso chi sbaglia...lo fa volendo sbagliare.


ma come puoi dire una cosa del genere
se non ami te stesso come puoi amare: allora pensi che stai dando una fregatura alla ragazza che ti sta al fianco
hai fatto bene a non reagire come pensavi di fare
faresti bene a non pensare ancora di reagire
anch'io penso sempre che una cosa sbagliata o scorretta possa essere stata fatta involontariamente: e becco certe tramvate
ma il mondo è pieno di str... e se io continuo a fare così perchè penso sia giusto, non posso non sapere che corro il rischio di una tramvata
non è che vogliono sbagliare 
è gente che pensa solo a sè stessa quello che tu consideri sbagliato per loro è giusto perchè non considerano gli altri ma solo il loro interesse o quello che in quel momento pensavano essere tale (anzi magari non lo pensavano ma è il loro istinto a farli agire così)

smetti di pensare alla str... che sostanzialmente ti si è tolta di torno
ringrazia Iddio e riprenditi la tua vita

poi non ami più te stesso per quello che ti è stato fatto?
consenti alla str.. di cambiarti fino a questo punto?
le consenti questo potere?


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Allora, mettiamo che io mi faccia una vita, mi passi tutto ma basterebbe solo il sapere che lei si è laureata in tempo per farmi tornare la rabbia, mentre lei sapeva che il mio stare male mi stava bloccando lei se ne fotteva. Che bello sapere che lei è entrata dentro quella facoltà perchè per una intera estate io le ho insegnato tutto quello che non sapeva, è bellissimo sapere che senza di me lei non sarebbe nulla, semplicemente una grassa balena senza alcun lavoro.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mettiamo che io mi faccia una vita, mi passi tutto ma basterebbe solo il sapere che lei si è laureata in tempo per farmi tornare la rabbia, mentre lei sapeva che il mio stare male mi stava bloccando lei se ne fotteva. Che bello sapere che lei è entrata dentro quella facoltà perchè per una intera estate io le ho insegnato tutto quello che non sapeva, è bellissimo sapere che senza di me lei non sarebbe nulla, semplicemente una grassa balena senza alcun lavoro.


intanto nel tuo superare questo momento ci sta che tu ricominci a studiare
e poi
lei è entrata perchè ti ha usato 
per qualche esame si farà aiutare da qualcun altro
poi magari si concederà a qualche professore poi si laureerà
senza alcun merito
poi troverà lavoro grazie a qualcuno
poi
poi
poi 
smetterà di essere altro che una sveltina per la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini degni di questo nome
e a un certo punto il marito, presumibilmente ricco, che si sarà trovata si stuferà dei suoi capricci del suo prendere e non dare dei suoi amanti ...
e le darà un calcio in c....

non dico che succede sempre ma nella maggioranza dei casi si
le cattiverie si pagano prima dello smistamento paradiso inferno
si pagano in vita
l'ho visto succedere abbastanza spesso

è un pagamento magari a lungo termine 
ma se tu non ti rimbocchi le maniche ora per te e per la tua vita
rischi di non essere in grado di vederlo quel momento o di accorgertene

devo scappare 
ma pensaci
a te 
non alla str...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mettiamo che io mi faccia una vita, mi passi tutto ma basterebbe solo il sapere che lei si è laureata in tempo per farmi tornare la rabbia, mentre lei sapeva che il mio stare male mi stava bloccando lei se ne fotteva. Che bello sapere che lei è entrata dentro quella facoltà perchè per una intera estate io le ho insegnato tutto quello che non sapeva, è bellissimo sapere che senza di me lei non sarebbe nulla, semplicemente una grassa balena senza alcun lavoro.


guarda che stai veramente esagerando! ma che cazzo vuoi che faccia questa ragazza? ma non ti rendi conto che ti stai mettendo dalla parte del torto, pur essendo partito con la ragione in pugno?
lei ti ha tradito. punto. tutto il resto, tutti i tuoi fallimenti, tutta la tua rabbia e il tuo rancore, li devi imputare solo a te stesso. qua dentro e anche là fuori, TUTTI, almeno una volta, hanno sofferto per amore. Molti, hanno collezionato una o più paia di corna. Ma la gente si rimbocca le maniche e va avanti. Se tutti avessimo smesso / smettessimo di studiare, lavorare, produrre, ti rendi conto di come il mondo sarebbe andato a puttane anzitempo? 
quello che lei ha avuto o avrà, laurea, lavoro, riconoscimenti o quanto altro, se li sarà guadagnati. potrà anche avere chiesto a te di aiutarla in qualcosa, ma il lavoro alla fine l'ha fatto lei, la testa, l'ha messa lei. se non fossi stato tu ad aiutarla, l'avrebbe fatto un altro!
dimostri di essere molto arrogante e quella della grassa balena senza lavoro te la dovevi semplicemente risparmiare come ti sarsti dovuto risparmiare tante altre infelici uscite fatte nei tuoi post.
cazzo tira fuori le palle e piantala di dare agli altri colpe che non appartengon loro! se vuoi rimanere al palo e non ricominciare, è solo per volontà tua.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mettiamo che io mi faccia una vita, mi passi tutto ma basterebbe solo il sapere che lei si è laureata in tempo per farmi tornare la rabbia, mentre lei sapeva che il mio stare male mi stava bloccando lei se ne fotteva. Che bello sapere che lei è entrata dentro quella facoltà perchè per una intera estate io le ho insegnato tutto quello che non sapeva, è bellissimo sapere che senza di me lei non sarebbe nulla, semplicemente una grassa balena senza alcun lavoro.


senti sai qual è il tuo problema?
Tu pensi troppo, hai troppo tempo per farlo, ti crogioli troppo su te stesso, ti masturbi maniacalmente e di gusto il cranio, ti piangi addosso e maceri nelle tue sfighe perchè non hai il coraggio di affrontare veramente i tuoi demoni e le tue paure.
Cambi il bersaglio, prima tuo padre , poi tua madre poi la tua donna perchè non vuoi mirare a te stesso. Ti vuoi sentire dire che cosa? che sei sfigato? che sei una mosca bianca? che sei il primo a cui strappano un padre violentemente? che sei il primo che viene tradito da due stronze? cazzo vuoi che ti si dica?
che ti si applauda quando deliri la tua rabbia come un ragazzino?
tira fuori i coglioni e riprenditi in mano la tua vita, che se aspetti che lo faccia qualcun altro stai fresco!
affronta sta cazzo di vita come un uomo e piantala di crogiolarti nel dolore e nel rimpianto. Ti rivelo una sorprendente verità: tutti soffriamo, tutti veniamo abbandonati, tutti piangiamo come ragazzini per un dolore ma poi si va avanti. Scendi da sto cazzo di pero !!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

va bhe angelo... è quasi imbarazzante..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bhe angelo... è quasi imbarazzante..


secondo me quel "quasi" lo puoi togliere


----------



## Old danut (29 Maggio 2009)

Mia madre non centra nulla, è solo una pedina che subisce la mia rabbia, che deve sopportarla e non ce la fa più! la mia prima ex mi ha tradito, ma nei momenti in cui stavo male non si è tirata indietro per farmi stare meglio, perchè comunque mi voleva bene e questo lo so, l'ultima mi ha tradito, mi ha mollato senza spiegazioni e quando però ha avuto bisogno ha telefonato a me e però non ha nascosto le prrove della sua stupidità! Da allora io ho ripreso i sogni che avevo a 11 anni, tutti quegli incubi, quindi le vicende devono essere legate se è venuto fuori tutto in quei momenti li!
Io non riesco a studiare perchè provate voi a fare uno dei più pesanti esami di ingegneria senza un filo di stima per voi stessi, cosa che prima non era un problema visto che io porto una media del 27 e passa. 
Ho provato a cercare lavoro, mi sono accorto di non esserne capace quando superando un colloquio come sistemista sono uscito via e sono corso a casa per buttarmi in camera mia, non riesco controllare questo, quando mi capita prendo la macchina e corro sul serio a velocità assurde pur di tornare a casa mia.
Poi il fatto che io non riesco ad avere aiuto da una psicoterapia o comunque da classici antidepressivi avrà un significato molto forte no?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mia madre non centra nulla, è solo una pedina che subisce la mia rabbia, che deve sopportarla e non ce la fa più! la mia prima ex mi ha tradito, ma nei momenti in cui stavo male non si è tirata indietro per farmi stare meglio, perchè comunque mi voleva bene e questo lo so, l'ultima mi ha tradito, mi ha mollato senza spiegazioni e quando però ha avuto bisogno ha telefonato a me e però non ha nascosto le prrove della sua stupidità! Da allora io ho ripreso i sogni che avevo a 11 anni, tutti quegli incubi, quindi le vicende devono essere legate se è venuto fuori tutto in quei momenti li!
> Io non riesco a studiare perchè provate voi a fare uno dei più pesanti esami di ingegneria senza un filo di stima per voi stessi, cosa che prima non era un problema visto che io porto una media del 27 e passa.
> Ho provato a cercare lavoro, mi sono accorto di non esserne capace quando superando un colloquio come sistemista sono uscito via e sono corso a casa per buttarmi in camera mia, non riesco controllare questo, quando mi capita prendo la macchina e corro sul serio a velocità assurde pur di tornare a casa mia.
> Poi il fatto che io non riesco ad avere aiuto da una psicoterapia o comunque da classici antidepressivi avrà un significato molto forte no?


a me, personalmente, hai rotto i coglioni.Ma troverai altri molto più pazienti e comprensivi di me.
Sì, significa qualcosa la tua ultima frase: che non vuoi fare un cazzo per aiutarti e perchè le cose cambino.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mia madre non centra nulla, è solo una pedina che subisce la mia rabbia, che deve sopportarla e non ce la fa più! la mia prima ex mi ha tradito, ma nei momenti in cui stavo male non si è tirata indietro per farmi stare meglio, perchè comunque mi voleva bene e questo lo so, l'ultima mi ha tradito, mi ha mollato senza spiegazioni e quando però ha avuto bisogno ha telefonato a me e però non ha nascosto le prrove della sua stupidità! Da allora io ho ripreso i sogni che avevo a 11 anni, tutti quegli incubi, quindi le vicende devono essere legate se è venuto fuori tutto in quei momenti li!
> Io non riesco a studiare perchè provate voi a fare uno dei più pesanti esami di ingegneria senza un filo di stima per voi stessi, cosa che prima non era un problema visto che io porto una media del 27 e passa.
> Ho provato a cercare lavoro, mi sono accorto di non esserne capace quando superando un colloquio come sistemista sono uscito via e sono corso a casa per buttarmi in camera mia, non riesco controllare questo, quando mi capita prendo la macchina e corro sul serio a velocità assurde pur di tornare a casa mia.
> Poi il fatto che io non riesco ad avere aiuto da una psicoterapia o comunque da classici antidepressivi avrà un significato molto forte no?



ma alla fine, in soldoni, che altro potremmo dirti? non hai nessuna voglia di tirarti su e la cosa mi sembra purtroppo piuttosto evidente. sei un continuo piagnisteo. a 30 anni non ti sei ancora laureato... sei un zinzinello fuori corso eh? mica mica lo eri anche prima delle corna, quando la stronza non ti aveva ancora rovinato la vita?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

Angelodelmale e Asudem mi inginocchio di fonte alla vostra lucidità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





.....le tirate anche a me le orecchie?...mi avete messo una carica... ^__^


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lettrice, io amo una persona, ma non amo più me stesso, non mi amo per quello che mi è stato fatto! Non ho reagito come volevo fare, ho pensato al bene di una stronza ed alla fine ci ho preso io dentro, dovevo reagire in quel momento come andava fatto, peccato che io penso sempre che a volte le cose sono fatte per errore! Ed invece molto spesso chi sbaglia...lo fa volendo sbagliare.


guarda che nn è colpa tua se ti è stato fatto del male.
non puoi dire che non hai reagito come volevi fare, ma come, spinto dall'odio, vorresti fare ora.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mettiamo che io mi faccia una vita, mi passi tutto ma basterebbe solo il sapere che lei si è laureata in tempo per farmi tornare la rabbia, mentre lei sapeva che il mio stare male mi stava bloccando lei se ne fotteva. Che bello sapere che lei è entrata dentro quella facoltà perchè per una intera estate io le ho insegnato tutto quello che non sapeva, è bellissimo sapere che senza di me lei non sarebbe nulla, semplicemente una grassa balena senza alcun lavoro.


 smettila di piangerti addosso e prendi i libri in mano. Costruisciti un futuro degno di questo nome.


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Primo di tutto, io a 30 anni pur di studiare ho anche lavorato, ho fatto lavori notturni persino pur di mantenermi quindi mi sa che io valgo più di qualsiasi laureato figlio di papà, perchè comunque mantengo una ottima media e non solo ho ottimi voti, ma ho allo stesso tempo la conoscenza di quello che ho fatto. Allora se visto che con una psicoterappia non si giunge a nulla, e con farmaci anche e visto che di famraci ne ho provati oltretutto diversi, che si fa? Mi sparo un colpo in testa ed è finita li? Se per alcuni basta dire la frase "vaii avanti" per farlo meglio per loro, però mi chiedo se avessero il coraggio di dire ad un paralitico di camminare, questo proprio vorrei vederlo.
Che tutti soffrono non me ne frega un emerito tubo, personalmente potrebbe soffrire tutto il mondo che reputo la cosa altamente soggettiva, perchè èer esempio io non soffro per cose per cui soffrono gli altri, mentre soffro da morire se una delle 3 persone che diceva di conoscermi sinceramente tradisce la mia fiducia.
Si possono amare tante persone ma rendetevi conto che solo uan persona amaerete davvero, tutti gli altri saranno un piacevole riempitivo allla vostra solitudine, non ci sarà esposizione così forte da potervi fare poi così male e come è successo con me la prima volta con le corna che le superai in ppochissimo tempo così sarà per voi.
Ma se capitassse di scoprire che una persona di cui avete una fiducia cieca che sia il partner o altri vi tradisce, allora imparerete cosa vuol dire vivere all'inferno, perchè è un dato di fatto, possiamo dire ogni cavolata che vogliamo ma noi non ci apriamo con tutte le persone e quindi neppure con tutti i partner, molto spesso le parole che diciamo sono falistà condite per noi stessi.

Io ho bisogno di calma per studiare, non di avere il cervello che peensa ad altro e da allora che anche la notte il mio cervello pensa, sogni bruttissimi ed altro ancora. Mi spiace ma la realtà è che ognuno reagisce a suo modo ad un tradimento dipendentemente da quanto fforte era la fiducia tradita, il traditore non può dire "per me non devi reagire così e quindi sono cavoli tuoi" ma qualunque reazione ci possa essere deve essere accettata dal traditore.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (30 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il tradimento come lo dipingi tu non esiste.
> *Ci sono sempre delle ragioni e la voglia di 'godere' è l'ultima, anche se il traditore stesso sostiene il contratio.*
> E ci sono delle responsabilità spesso anche dall'altro lato.
> Ma anche se non ce ne fossero (casi molto più rari) si può perdonare, in quel caso, capendo che ci sono dei problemi seri e specifici che portano al tradimento. Ad esempio cronica mancanza di fiducia, oppure incapacità di accettare la fine della relazione o addirittura si è così convinti che l'altro ci tradirà perchè superiore da 'tradire per primi'...
> ...


esistono traditori che tradiscono pur avento un pezzo di pane come partner al proprio fianco ma per far comparire meno grave il tradimento stesso fanno passare per "poco di buono" chi tradiscono
la voglia di godere non è proprio l'ultima (per godere non mi riferisco al solo atto sessuale ma godere del fascino, della trasgressione, della novità che si assapora con l'adulterio)
detto ciò, perdonare significa dimenticare; dimenticare significa amare ma soprattutto essere insensibili: un sensibile, una persona con un minimo di cervello, pur amando chi lo ha tradita non può dimenticare. non dimenticando non può perdonare


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (30 Maggio 2009)

DANUT: che un tradito soffra è (a dir poco) giusto, normale e scontato.
ognuno, poi ha i propri tempi per metabolizzare-realizzare-reagire-superare
la vita mi insegna che l'importante non è perdonare: la cosa fondamentale e che in qulche modo ci si tolga dai cog@@@ni la persona che ci tradisce: se tu sei un tradito ma chi ti ha tradito non è più tua, non hai solo vinto un terno al lotto. 
pensa a chi avevi al tuo fianco. stacca il cuoricino dalla testolina e ragiona con quest'ultima: la meritavi? meritavi un simile essere al tuo fianco?
certo, se ragioni con il cuore mi darai risposte che già conosco ... ragiona con il cervello, DANUT!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Primo di tutto, *io a 30 anni pur di studiare ho anche lavorato, ho fatto lavori notturni persino pur di mantenermi quindi mi sa che io valgo più di qualsiasi laureato figlio di papà, perchè comunque mantengo una ottima media e non solo ho ottimi voti, ma ho allo stesso tempo la conoscenza di quello che ho fatto.* Allora se visto che con una psicoterappia non si giunge a nulla, e con farmaci anche e visto che di famraci ne ho provati oltretutto diversi, che si fa? Mi sparo un colpo in testa ed è finita li? Se per alcuni basta dire la frase "vaii avanti" per farlo meglio per loro, però mi chiedo se avessero il coraggio di dire ad un paralitico di camminare, questo proprio vorrei vederlo.
> *Che tutti soffrono non me ne frega un emerito tubo, personalmente potrebbe soffrire tutto il mondo* che reputo la cosa altamente soggettiva, perchè èer esempio io non soffro per cose per cui soffrono gli altri, mentre soffro da morire se una delle 3 persone che diceva di conoscermi sinceramente tradisce la mia fiducia.
> Si possono amare tante persone ma rendetevi conto che solo uan persona amaerete davvero, tutti gli altri saranno un piacevole riempitivo allla vostra solitudine, non ci sarà esposizione così forte da potervi fare poi così male e come è successo con me la prima volta con le corna che le superai in ppochissimo tempo così sarà per voi.
> Ma se capitassse di scoprire che una persona di cui avete una fiducia cieca che sia il partner o altri vi tradisce, allora imparerete cosa vuol dire vivere all'inferno, perchè è un dato di fatto, possiamo dire ogni cavolata che vogliamo ma noi non ci apriamo con tutte le persone e quindi neppure con tutti i partner, molto spesso le parole che diciamo sono falistà condite per noi stessi.
> ...


il grassetto in nero:
non pensare di valere più di quel che vali, perchè non sei una mosca bianca: lavori per mantenerti gli studi? embè qual è il grosso merito? gli studi li fai per te, mica perchè qualcuno t ha messo il coltello sotto la pancia per laurearti...
 grassetto in rosso: 
ti commenti da solo, alla faccia dell'empatia e della sensibilità che hai sbandierato fino a 2 post fa

grassetto in verde acqua: è la classica scusa di chi si crogiola nel proprio dolore per non combinare nulla, per paura di andare avanti, per paura dell'insuccesso e per paura di vivere.
Ingegneria è una facolta scientifica ed anche nelle fasce reddituali + basse, frequentarla costa un botto: se paghi le tasse, apri quei cacchio di libri e vatti a sedere davanti al prof....


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Lettrice, io amo una persona, ma non amo più me stesso, non mi amo per quello che mi è stato fatto*! Non ho reagito come volevo fare, ho pensato al bene di una stronza ed alla fine ci ho preso io dentro, dovevo reagire in quel momento come andava fatto, peccato che io penso sempre che a volte le cose sono fatte per errore! Ed invece molto spesso chi sbaglia...lo fa volendo sbagliare.



Posso chiederti che logica adotti per arrivare a questo?
Stai dicendo che tu non ti ami a prescindere ma solo in relazione al comportamento che altri hanno tenuto nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

La cosa è molto semplice, una persona insensibile se ne frega, sa amare fino ad un certo punto, tanto poi amerà un'altra persona nello stesso identico modo e tutto passerà, una persona sensibile che si mette seriamente in gioco mostrando anche i lati deboli che nasconde a tutti, che tiene dietro ad una grossa corazza impossibile da superare senza consenso finisce distrutto. Sono caduti tutti i miei ideali, è caduto per me il mondo intero. Come si fa a studiare con la testa non vuota da problemi? Non studio cose a memoria io, devo comprenderle bene vista la mia regola, che quello che non comprendo semplicemente o è un voolo pindarico di qualche studioso ed è confutabile oppure è mal spiegato ed io ho bisogno di sapere, non di imparare a memoria.
Da quando ho scoperto del tradimento la mia memoria è anche risultata compromessa, prima archiviavo tutto nella testa in maniera metodica, adesso il tutto è solo messo in serie, senza possibiilità di ricerca se non casualmente, non riesco più lavorare sui dati in maniera creativa e non riesco quindi a risolvere alcunesercizio che richieda un minimo di utilizzo di formule diverse dalla serie imparata. Posso mettermici, ma il risultato mi innevosice alquanto ed alla fine il mio mal'umore peggiora in maniera vistosa.


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso chiederti che logica adotti per arrivare a questo?
> Stai dicendo che tu non ti ami a prescindere ma solo in relazione al comportamento che altri hanno tenuto nei tuoi confronti?


Mi sono sentito una merda, mi sono sentito umilato, caccciato nel profondo dei baratri da una ragazza che non ha neppure avuto il coraggio di chiedermi scusa davanti ai miei occhi, le uniche scuse che possono valere qualcosa. Anzi mi sono sentito dire di tirare fuori le "palle" da lei e reagire, le stesse parole dette da alcune persone qua e queste parole le odio, perchè io ci ho provato per 1 anno non approndando a nulla se non ad un inizio di alcoolismo ed a gare con macchine, ovviamente le due cose non collegate.


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2009)

*danut*



danut ha detto:


> Mi sono sentito una merda, mi sono sentito umilato, caccciato nel profondo dei baratri da una ragazza che non ha neppure avuto il coraggio di chiedermi scusa davanti ai miei occhi, le uniche scuse che possono valere qualcosa. Anzi mi sono sentito dire di tirare fuori le "palle" da lei e reagire, le stesse parole dette da alcune persone qua e queste parole le odio, perchè io ci ho provato per 1 anno non approndando a nulla se non ad un inizio di alcoolismo ed a gare con macchine, ovviamente le due cose non collegate.


Scusa ma cosa ti aspettavi?  iL SUO COMPORTAMENTO PARLA PER LEI E PER QUELLO CHE POTEVA DARE.
Non capisci che il massimo dell'aggressione che posso operare i codardi é accusare gli altri di viltà.   
Ogni malessere in un reapporto di coppia ho potuto appurare che ha una sola matrice, la mancanza di chiarezza e trasparenza.
Cerca di uscire da queste pastoie che ti mettono nella condizione di farti giudicare pusillanime da chi il coraggio lo ha solo se lo prende a prestito e se qualcuno la puntella.  Quando una persona vuole liberarsi di un'altra si appella alle migliori qualità dell'altro (coraggio, lealtà e tempra morale) mentre quando lo deve conquistare si appella sempre, sempre, sempre ai suoi più bassi istinti... e nbon lo dico io, lo disse Oscar Wilde !!!  
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Personalmente ogni volta che mi si è spronato l'effetto è sempre stato opposto, i miei peggiori fallimenti sono stati fatti da chi provava a spronarmi in un qualche modo, mentre io ho solo bisogno di sapere che c'è gente che crede in me, questo basta.
lei mi ha forse voluto spronare? Forse ma alla fine mi ha fatto sentire una merda, mentre lei forse si sente una grande **** dall'aver messo sotto un uomo con molti anni più di lei, accidenti va nel ruolino personale aver rovinato la vita ad una persona no?? Che bello il mondo dei rapporti mordi e fuggi, passa 1 anno e tutti si dimenticano delle cose, vorrei anche io avere una bellissima memoria corta, peccato che io ricordo come se fosse ieri cose che sono capitate quando ero piccolo, lasciamo perdere le cose più recenti.
Sono un uomo con un passato che può rivivere all'infinito, tanto che ho sognato poco tempo fa ancora mio padre, me lo sono sognato vivo ed io che gli chiedevo come potesse essere...ed è stata la più bella giornata della mia vita, peccato che era in sogno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Personalmente ogni volta che mi si è spronato l'effetto è sempre stato opposto, i miei peggiori fallimenti sono stati fatti da chi provava a spronarmi in un qualche modo, mentre io ho solo bisogno di sapere che c'è gente che crede in me, questo basta.
> lei mi ha forse voluto spronare? Forse ma alla fine mi ha fatto sentire una merda, mentre lei forse si sente una grande **** dall'aver messo sotto un uomo con molti anni più di lei, accidenti va nel ruolino personale aver rovinato la vita ad una persona no?? Che bello il mondo dei rapporti mordi e fuggi, passa 1 anno e tutti si dimenticano delle cose, vorrei anche io avere una bellissima memoria corta, peccato che io ricordo come se fosse ieri cose che sono capitate quando ero piccolo, lasciamo perdere le cose più recenti.
> Sono un uomo con un passato che può rivivere all'infinito, tanto che ho sognato poco tempo fa ancora mio padre, me lo sono sognato vivo ed io che gli chiedevo come potesse essere...ed è stata la più bella giornata della mia vita, peccato che era in sogno.


 tu stai offendendo che spende parte del proprio tempo a dirti come la pensa per cercare di consigliarti. La tua ex è stata una merda...vuoi che ti si dica questo? tu l'avevi avvisata e lei se n'è fottuta...vuoi vendicarti di questo? dici di essere sensibile e di provare empatia: dimostralo, invece di fare apologia d'odio. Sei stato fidanzato con una + giovane e immatura di te, che probabilmente non ha compreso la gravità del suo gesto e il dolore che ti avrebbe causato: che vuoi fare? ammazzarla? ridurla sul lastrico?
guarda che a prescindere dal tuo tradimento -che è solo un numero tra i milioni che si perpretano sulla faccia della terra- se è una merd.a di persona e vale poco, prima o poi pagherà. Gli sbagli li pagano tutti prima o poi...credimi.
A me sinceramente sembra solo che tu stia facendo un elenco delle tue innumerevoli qualità (sensibile, media del 27, bel fisico, memoria formidabile) per non concentrarti sul fatto che l'unica idea valida è quella di dimostrare che nonostante il dolore che ti è stato inflitto, hai fatto come l'araba fenice...perchè chi ti ha ferito non valeva la merda che TU stai facendo diventare la tua vita.


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Il problema è che quando ha visto il danno e se ne è resa conto...ha latitato usando altri per parlare a me. Si perchè lei non ha il coraggio di parlare con il sottoscritto, usa suo padre perchè le farebbe troppo male e piangerebbe, povera la piccola.
Io l'empatia l'avevo, ho perso quello in questo baratro, tutto faceva parte di quella parte di me che è andata persa. la mia psicologa mi dice sempre che ho potenzialità uniche è che non riesco più farne uso.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando ha visto il danno e se ne è resa conto...ha latitato usando altri per parlare a me. Si perchè lei non ha il coraggio di parlare con il sottoscritto, usa suo padre perchè le farebbe troppo male e piangerebbe, povera la piccola.
> Io l'empatia l'avevo, ho perso quello in questo baratro, tutto faceva parte di quella parte di me che è andata persa. *la mia psicologa mi dice sempre che ho potenzialità uniche è che non riesco più farne uso*.


 ennesimo elogio delle tue qualità, daniele.
Che dice la tua psicologa dei progressi che non fai?
La prossima volta che la piccolina usa il padre da tramite di' a lui che a letto con voi due non c'è mai stato lui  e che la figlia è maggiorenne quindi può assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, tantopiù che parla italiano, lingua che sei perfettamente in grado di comprendere. Anzi, digli che se l'educazione e l'esempio che intende dare alla sua pargola è quello di un genitore disposto a mettersi così in mezzo per non responsabilizzare la figlia, allora tu davvero niente hai più a che spartire con loro.


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Bhe a dire il vero la lingua tra noi due è diventata un problema, in questo tempo lei ha preso a parlare romanesco in maniera pesante e sembra incapace a parlare Italiano anche se con accento romano, quindi quando parla la si capisce ben poco se non nulla. Vedi io mi chiedo come fa una persona che ha tradito il non riuscire a capire che dopo c'è bisogno di confronto da parte del tradito. Il tempo aiuta solo quando le vicende sono chiuse, ma purtroppo non sono mai state chiuse, anzi.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando ha visto il danno e se ne è resa conto...ha latitato usando altri per parlare a me. Si perchè lei non ha il coraggio di parlare con il sottoscritto, usa suo padre perchè le farebbe troppo male e piangerebbe, povera la piccola.
> Io l'empatia l'avevo, ho perso quello in questo baratro, tutto faceva parte di quella parte di me che è andata persa. *la mia psicologa mi dice sempre che ho potenzialità uniche è che non riesco più farne uso*.


non riesci adesso perché hai come uno sbarramento fra le tue capacità e la loro applicazione a causa del cortocircuito che hai in testa.


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non riesci adesso perché hai come uno sbarramento fra le tue capacità e la loro applicazione a causa del cortocircuito che hai in testa.


Vero, come se ci fossero ma fossero allo stesso tempo sconnesse dalla mia persona. In assurdo ogni volta che esco con la ragazza mia...ritorno quello di un tempo con tutte le mie sicurezze e le mie sensazioni, e persino i miei amici si sono accorti del mio essere perfettamente me stesso in sua compagnia, senza finzioni, senza maschere. Motivo per cui tutti dicono che è la ragazza adatta a me, poi vedono anche lei felice!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe a dire il vero la lingua tra noi due è diventata un problema, in questo tempo lei ha preso a parlare romanesco in maniera pesante e sembra incapace a parlare Italiano anche se con accento romano, quindi quando parla la si capisce ben poco se non nulla. Vedi io mi chiedo come fa una persona che ha tradito il non riuscire a capire che dopo c'è bisogno di confronto da parte del tradito. Il tempo aiuta solo quando le vicende sono chiuse, ma purtroppo non sono mai state chiuse, anzi.


so cosa intendi, ma ti posso dire che è tutto nella nostra testa e non nella loro. una cosa che per te è importantissima per lei potrebbe essere una sciocchezza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vero, come se ci fossero ma fossero allo stesso tempo sconnesse dalla mia persona. In assurdo ogni volta che esco con la ragazza mia...ritorno quello di un tempo con tutte le mie sicurezze e le mie sensazioni, e persino i miei amici si sono accorti del mio essere perfettamente me stesso in sua compagnia, senza finzioni, senza maschere. Motivo per cui tutti dicono che è la ragazza adatta a me, poi vedono anche lei felice!!!


riparti da qui...con questa ragazza, e lavora per stare bene anche da solo. Costerà lacrime e un dolore mai provato: te lo dico perchè io ci sto provando...ci vorrà tempo, ma ti assicuro che i risultati arriveranno. Te la vuoi prendere o no sta cazzo di laurea?


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> so cosa intendi, ma ti posso dire che è tutto nella nostra testa e non nella loro. una cosa che per te è importantissima per lei potrebbe essere una sciocchezza.


Lo ammetto ed orra che mi ci fai pensare lei diceva sempre che non ne vedeva il motivo, mi accorgo quanto la vita sia soggettiva e che bisogna riuscire ad accompagnarsi non a persone finte che creano una maschera di se stessi per poter avere quello cche vogliono ma a persone sincere e per saperlo purtroppo a volte bisogna portare le condizioni all'estremo.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lo ammetto ed orra che mi ci fai pensare lei diceva sempre che non ne vedeva il motivo, mi accorgo quanto la vita sia soggettiva e che bisogna riuscire ad accompagnarsi non a persone finte che creano una maschera di se stessi per poter avere quello cche vogliono ma a persone sincere e *per saperlo purtroppo a volte bisogna portare le condizioni all'estremo*.


certo perché chi ha tutto scoperto, come te, è vulnerabile.
tu pensi di stare male perché senti male.. ma sei vivo dentro.. pensa a chi non sente più niente... 
più si è vivi dentro e più ogni emozione è amplificata.
non pensare alla sfighe che hai avuto pensa alla sfiga che ha chi non riesce più a sentire niente dentro.
le persone belle corazzate resistono a tutto e non le smuovi, ma ti dirò che non le invidio.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> esistono traditori che tradiscono pur avento un pezzo di pane come partner al proprio fianco ma per far comparire meno grave il tradimento stesso fanno passare per "poco di buono" chi tradiscono
> la voglia di godere non è proprio l'ultima (per godere non mi riferisco al solo atto sessuale ma godere del fascino, della trasgressione, della novità che si assapora con l'adulterio)
> detto ciò, *perdonare significa dimenticare; dimenticare significa amare ma soprattutto essere insensibili*: un sensibile, una persona con un minimo di cervello, pur amando chi lo ha tradita non può dimenticare. non dimenticando non può perdonare


no Belmanzo
perdonare non significa dimenticare
chi ama può perdonare
ma non potrà dimenticare
perdonare quando si ama, anche solo cercare di perdonare, significa mettere la propria sofferenza in secondo piano rispetto a qualcosa che ti sembra abia più valore
e farlo con mille incertezze 
perchè se il trsditore è ancora al tuo fianco sai che potrebe farti male di nuovo
ti affidi a lui nonostante tu lo sappia
ti affidi a te per far si che la vostra unione non diventi una gabia di rancori e divieti
e pretendi tanto da te
ma lo fai perchè ami 
e allora non hai scelta


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il grassetto in nero:
> non pensare di valere più di quel che vali, perchè non sei una mosca bianca: lavori per mantenerti gli studi? embè qual è il grosso merito? gli studi li fai per te, mica perchè qualcuno t ha messo il coltello sotto la pancia per laurearti...
> grassetto in rosso:
> ti commenti da solo, alla faccia dell'empatia e della sensibilità che hai sbandierato fino a 2 post fa
> ...


ti quoto
posso giutificare danut perchè è incattivito e confuso
non posso giustificare che non si sforzi abbastanza da uscirne


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto
> posso giutificare danut perchè è incattivito e confuso
> *non posso giustificare che non si sforzi abbastanza da uscirne*


lo dici in base al tuo modo di affrontare le cose ma sai molto bene che non è un valore universale.
anzi, dire a qualcuno che sta male che deve sforzarsi a stare bene è come fargli bere acido formico.
capisco che lo spirito è quello di aiutare ma ti posso assicurare che è come picconare ancora più a fondo chi già si sente picconato.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo dici in base al tuo modo di affrontare le cose ma sai molto bene che non è un valore universale.
> anzi, dire a qualcuno che sta male che deve sforzarsi a stare bene è come fargli bere acido formico.
> capisco che lo spirito è quello di aiutare ma ti posso assicurare che è come picconare ancora più a fondo chi già si sente picconato.


avrai senz'altro ragione Anna
ma anche tu lo dici in base al tuo modo e al tuo vissuto
ognuno di noi lo fa
e nessuno sa qual'è quello giusto per Dan
gli dico le cose che dico a me stessa quando mi pesa vestirmi per andare in ufficio o giù di lì
e so che io al suo grado di incattivimento non ci sono andata nemmeno vicino
per ora
il futuro non lo conosco
ma se non è lui che  ha cuore se stesso ...
intanto la str... se l'è levata dalle p....
c'è gente che non ci riesce nemmeno


----------



## Old danut (30 Maggio 2009)

Allora, dapprima sono andato dalla psicologa dopo che alcuni mesi dppo ho inziato ad avere problemi seri di insonnia ed i sogni con mio padre erano diventati la norma, ho passato 3 mesi da lei e poi sono andato in vacanza in Spagna per 1 mese per dimenticare, ho viaggiato in lungo ed in largo facendo di tutto. Sono tornato e sembravo rimesso a nuovo, la realtà era che io ero solo tornato un poco indietro nel male che mi prendeva. Ho vissuto dei mesi dedicandomi ad altro, ma come se fosse un riempitivo ed alla fine mi sono accorto che cercavo solo di fugggire dal problema che rimaneva irrisolto. Ho provato ad essere calmo e farmela passare, ma il risultato era sempre peggio, uscivo per non pensare ma alla fine mi rendevo conto che mettere in pausa un problema non è una soluzione.
Dalla psicologa io faccio passi in avanti, ma sono piccolissimi ed il tempo stringe. Il problema è questo, fosse succcesso 5 anni fa bene avrei avuto tutto il tempo per fare il peercorso che mi era stato dato, adesso so che il tempo non c'è e devo trovare una soluzione velocissima anche se può comportare dolore per altri, brutto da dirsi ma la situazione in casa mia non è rosea e devo essere come prima nel giro di 1 mesetto.


----------



## Old danut (31 Maggio 2009)

Purtroppo gli antidepressivi non fanno nulla, sembra che il mio problema non sia di natura depressiva visto che il farmaco funziona ed anche bene visti tutti gli effetti secondari che mi provoca, ma io non sto bene, anzi mi incazzoancor di più per i problemi della sfera sessuale che provoca! Decisamente è un problema razionale, un bug a dirla meglio, un pensiero ricorsivo che non può essere tale perchè lei mi ci ha messo in questo pensiero. 
Sapete io vorrei la sua ammissione di essere una stronza, non che sia io a doverlo decidere, vorrei sapere perchè ha fatto quello che ha fatto, sapendolo potrei forse dare un vero giudizio, ma io non potendo parlarle non lo riesco sapere.
La cosa brutta di una relazione del genere è che se io fossi stato nella stessa città in effetti le spiegazioni me le avrebbe dovute dare per non trovarmi sotto casa sua altamente incazzato, mentre lei si è nascosta dietro la distanza e ai miei problemi economici che conosce molto bene.
Io non voglio ricostruire il suo pensiero del perchè e del per come, ma voglio averlo di prima mano.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Danut, io ho dovuto smettere di allattare per poter prendere gli antidepressivi.
Mi svegliavo (dopo il genere di incubi che puoi immaginare bene) alle tre del mattino ed iniziavano a battermi i denti, come se avessi freddo, e mi iniziavano a tremare le gambe... più volte sono stata sul punto di chiamare il pronto soccorso.
Non potevo più sentire nessun tipo di canzone, vedere nessuna scena d'amore in televisione... scoppiavo a piangere al supermercato perchè la musica in filodiffusione me la dovevo subire.
Mi dicevano "Che bella bambina che ha, complimenti!" e riscoppiavo a piangere.
Guardavo dormire tranquilla mia figlia e mi saliva il veleno, immaginavo come sarebbe morto, lui e quell'altra. Sono anche arrivata al punto di augurargliela, la morte.
Il dolore e la rabbia erano incalcolabili.
Mi sorprendo di non essere impazzita.
Certo, sto meglio... anche se quando arrivano le ricadute sembrano devastanti... Ma è solo perchè mi sono "dimenticata" di come stavo prima.

Però.

Ogni esperienza, anche la più devastante, vale la pena di essere vissuta se ti rende in qualche modo migliore... Se ti insegna qualcosa.

Senza ironia, Danut, rispondi seriamente:
Ti senti migliore in qualcosa? Se sì, in cosa?
Cosa hai imparato? (rispondi senza sarcasmo)


----------



## Old danut (31 Maggio 2009)

Sinceramente mi sento solo peggiorato, una bestia ferita e che si nasconde e che attacca all'occorrenza, sono diventato diffidente e questo mi fa male, perchè io già di mio prima diffidavo assai, ora rischio di chiudermi in me stesso e rimanere dentro quel guscio corazzato.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Danut, evidentemente è ancora presto. Datti del tempo, ma non crogiolartici troppo...


----------



## Old amarax (1 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, in fondo sono solo beni materiali e *rovinarla *dal punto di vista finanziario sarebbe la stessa cosa che lei ha fatto con me! Nessun rimorso e nessun problema, ho tutte le password e l'unica cosa che mi ha bloccato da fare questo era che lei capisse cosa ha fatto. In 1 anno ho distrutto tutti i risparmi di casa mia, che sia così anche per lei!


 
Dan,stai iniziando una nuova fase  della tua vita, con un'altra ragazza. Cerca seriamente di venire fuori da questa spirale di dolore che ti fa pensare alla vendetta non facendo cose che si ritorcerebbero contro di te. Una nuova ragazza che potrebbe non accettare l'idea di avere al proprio fianco una persona capace di certe cose. Difendi il tuo presente e il tuo futuro dal tuo passato, che ti ha fatto tanto male... Gira pagina e vedi cosa c'è per te di bello e pulito *oggi.*


----------



## Old danut (1 Giugno 2009)

Ama, il mio bug non è nell'inconscio, si è immesso nel mio pensiero razionale. Accarezzo ogni giorno la morte come un animale da compagnia, la  vedo come se fosse una sicurezza quasi piacevole, in fondo tutti alla fin fine la si incontra. Non mi faccio problemi a correre con la maccchina, al massimo posso morire, non mi importa più di tanto, l'importante è dimenticare e le sensazioni forti mi fanno pensare ad altro, la morte mi fa pensare ad altro.
Posso vivere malamente questo tradimento della mia fiducia, ma non so spiegare cosa vuol dire il perdere la fiducia della persona che si amava  veramente e non quella che si diceva di amare.
Evito di uscire con troppi soldi fuori, perchè so che potrei fare il pieno di gasolio ed andare  a Roma a sfogare la mia rabbia, uso mezzi di vario genere per non assecondare questo lato della mia personalità, ma la psicologa mi ha ben fatto notare che essendo sempre parte di me non posso contrastarla, sarebbe un suicidio bello e buono, ma devo risolverla in un qualche modo. I miei occhi non vedono soluzione alcuna, è come l'avere un elastico che mi lega a quella situazione, ogni volta che mi allontano tira ancora con più forza scagliandomi dentro il dolore.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ama, il mio bug non è nell'inconscio, si è immesso nel mio pensiero razionale. Accarezzo ogni giorno la morte come un animale da compagnia, la vedo come se fosse una sicurezza quasi piacevole, in fondo tutti alla fin fine la si incontra. Non mi faccio problemi a correre con la maccchina, al massimo posso morire, non mi importa più di tanto, l'importante è dimenticare e le sensazioni forti mi fanno pensare ad altro, la morte mi fa pensare ad altro.
> *Posso vivere malamente questo tradimento della mia fiducia, ma non so spiegare cosa vuol dire il perdere la fiducia della persona che si amava veramente e non quella che si diceva di amare*.
> Evito di uscire con troppi soldi fuori, perchè so che potrei fare il pieno di gasolio ed andare a Roma a sfogare la mia rabbia, uso mezzi di vario genere per non assecondare questo lato della mia personalità, ma la psicologa mi ha ben fatto notare che essendo sempre parte di me non posso contrastarla, sarebbe un suicidio bello e buono, ma devo risolverla in un qualche modo. I miei occhi non vedono soluzione alcuna, è come l'avere un elastico che mi lega a quella situazione, ogni volta che mi allontano tira ancora con più forza scagliandomi dentro il dolore.


sai cosa?
forse hai troppa paura di farcela con le tue sole forze. hai come uno stop incorporato che si accende non appena si crea una situazione che esce dai tuoi schemi.
tu hai bisogno di fare un periodo lontano da tutto e da tutti. devi arrivare a bastarti.
hai una bella testa ma ti manca il coraggio di provare a bastarti. io, fossi in te, ci proverei.
un bel periodo all'estero a farti il culo per riuscire a mantenerti potrebbe essere una soluzione.


----------



## Old danut (1 Giugno 2009)

Già fatto Anna, la solitudine mi uccide ancora di più, l'essere solo mi fa piangere ogni giorno ed alla fine finisco ancora peggio. Ho sempre avuto una mente parallela ma diversa dalla norma, sono sempre arrivato a tutto ma con ragionamenti non spesso convenzionali, ho il miodo di vedere la vita ed i miei valori che sono totalmente diversi dalla norma ed è sempre stato così da quando ero piccolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Già fatto Anna, la solitudine mi uccide ancora di più, l'essere solo mi fa piangere ogni giorno ed alla fine finisco ancora peggio. Ho sempre avuto una mente parallela ma diversa dalla norma, sono sempre arrivato a tutto ma con ragionamenti non spesso convenzionali, ho il miodo di vedere la vita ed i miei valori che sono totalmente diversi dalla norma ed è sempre stato così da quando ero piccolo.


però cerchi rifugio nella solitudine quando vai in crisi...
cos'è che ti farebbe stare bene, Danut? cosa desidereresti in questo momento?


----------



## Old danut (1 Giugno 2009)

Vorrei soolo delle scuse davanti a me! Vorrei che lei chiedesse scusa per l'aver turbato la mia psiche sapendo di farlo, perchè se solo mi voleva un poco di bene almeno un poco stronza si sarebbe dovuta sentire.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vorrei soolo delle scuse davanti a me! Vorrei che lei chiedesse scusa per l'aver turbato la mia psiche sapendo di farlo, perchè se solo mi voleva un poco di bene almeno un poco stronza si sarebbe dovuta sentire.


Stai fresco. 
Io delle scuse sincere non le ho mai ricevute.
Ma chissenefrega delle scuse, tanto non servirebbero a farti stare meglio e lo sai.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (2 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> _.......... Accarezzo ogni giorno la morte come un animale da compagnia, la  vedo come se fosse una sicurezza quasi piacevole, in fondo tutti alla fin fine la si incontra. *Non mi faccio problemi a correre con la maccchina, al massimo posso morire, non mi importa più di tanto, l'importante è dimenticare e le sensazioni forti mi fanno pensare ad altro, la morte mi fa pensare ad altro.*
> Posso vivere malamente questo tradimento della mia fiducia, ma non so spiegare cosa vuol dire il perdere la fiducia della persona che si amava  veramente e non quella che si diceva di amare.
> .........._


Anch'io ho corso in macchina per sfogarmi . Sbagliatissimo.
Prima  sono stato tradito, le menzogne, preso per il culo,
cornuto, denigrato, poi abbandonato.....
Sfoga la tua energia e la tua adrenalina in cose positive.
Se ti autodistruggi *farai molto contento qualcuno ma non te'*......
Non dare questa soddisfazione alla tua *ex* e a quelli che ti vogliono male.......


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Giugno 2009)

Danut, ti stanno scrivendo cose giustissime.
Io leggo te e mi rivedo in alcune cose... Tanto siamo ancora tutti e due qui che non ce ne facciamo una ragione di come si possa essere merde simili (...e io ho pure una bambina piccolissima!).

Buttati in cose nuove.
Se non sei pronto con la testa per affrontare una nuova storia, cerca di essere sincero con la ragazza con cui esci (io ho fatto così) e poi fai cose nuove, anche assurde, che non ti saresti aspettato di fare...

A parte la solita palestra (che non fa mai male) io ho deciso di comprare un basso elettrico (suono la chitarra, ma il basso mi è sempre piaciuto da morire), mi sono rimessa a disegnare... e ho in programma qualche fine settimana da passare da sola con la mia bambina.

Dan, buttati in cose nuove, distraiti, mettiti alla prova in nuovi campi... fai cose diverse. Sei un tipo logico e razionale? Iscriviti ad un corso di meditazione yoga...sei un tipo creativo ed estroverso? Leggi la biografia di qualche matematico o scienziato famoso. Stravolgiti.

* Ma ricomincia da te*.

Abbandona sentimenti di odio e vendetta (e non ti sto affatto dicendo di perdonare...) ma trasformali in energia positiva (sembro Giucas Casella lo so :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ed usali per te.


Ste merde non meritano più di inquinarci la vita. Lo hanno fatto fin troppo, dai. basta.


----------



## Bruja (2 Giugno 2009)

*danut*



danut ha detto:


> Ama, il mio bug non è nell'inconscio, si è immesso nel mio pensiero razionale. Accarezzo ogni giorno la morte come un animale da compagnia, la vedo come se fosse una sicurezza quasi piacevole, in fondo tutti alla fin fine la si incontra. Non mi faccio problemi a correre con la maccchina, al massimo posso morire, non mi importa più di tanto, l'importante è dimenticare e le sensazioni forti mi fanno pensare ad altro, la morte mi fa pensare ad altro.
> Posso vivere malamente questo tradimento della mia fiducia, ma non so spiegare cosa vuol dire il perdere la fiducia della persona che si amava veramente e non quella che si diceva di amare.
> Evito di uscire con troppi soldi fuori, perchè so che potrei fare il pieno di gasolio ed andare a Roma a sfogare la mia rabbia, uso mezzi di vario genere per non assecondare questo lato della mia personalità, ma la psicologa mi ha ben fatto notare che essendo sempre parte di me non posso contrastarla, sarebbe un suicidio bello e buono, ma devo risolverla in un qualche modo. I miei occhi non vedono soluzione alcuna, è come l'avere un elastico che mi lega a quella situazione, ogni volta che mi allontano tira ancora con più forza scagliandomi dentro il dolore.


Il tuo malessere si avvicina pericolosamente allo "spleen" ma non ne ha l'afflato. Il tuo dolore si confonde con la paura di reagiree male ad esso.
Quanto amore deluso c'é in te ma quanto é mischiato all'amor proprio ferito.
Finché non lo superi non sarai superiore ad esso.
Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il tuo malessere si avvicina pericolosamente allo "spleen" ma non ne ha l'afflato. Il tuo dolore si confonde con la paura di reagiree male ad esso.
> Quanto amore deluso c'é in te ma quanto é mischiato all'amor proprio ferito.
> Finché non lo superi non sarai superiore ad esso.
> Bruja


 ma non dovrebbe prima venir fuori dall'amor proprio ferito?


----------



## Old danut (5 Giugno 2009)

Sono tornato da una piccola vacanza lontano da tutto, o meglio una amica mi ha offerto di stare al mare da lei.
Risultato finale? Nonostante le mie letture che io ho ripreso a fare giusto da 1 mese a questa parte che mi danno le massime soddisfazioni tutto è buio.
Mi rendo conto ora che è difficile da spiegare, ma si possono amare tante persone in diveersi gradi di amore, ci si può pure fare un figlio, ma l'amore che provavo per quella ragazza alla quale credevo era così grande che non mi sarei tirato indietro a dare la mia vita per lei, intanto come ben si capisce io ho un buonissimo rapporto con la morte, non la temo e mi sa  che per questo mi salvo sempre.
Io da una parte sono legato a questa condizione e dall'altra voglio avere altro, voglio continuare con quellla ragazza quando tornerà da Rodi, perchè nel suo animo per ora  vedo il mio immediato  futuro. Ma adesso ho 4 mesi per risolvere il problema ex, quel chiodo fisso che ha minato il mio amore per me stesso, tanto da odiare ed odiarmi. Posso solo dire che ieri in spiaggia mi sono sentito solo da morire nonostante le persone, vedevo attorno a me un deserto e li non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime.
Per me non perdonare diventerà un indubbio odiare, odio già il fatto che mio padre è morto ma non me la posso prendere con lui, ma odiare una persona viva, non so come potrei comportarmi nella mia vita. La mia paura massima è che questo sentimento che non posso controllare si impossessi di me e che mi faccia vivere una vita solo per rovinare quella di un'altra persona evidentemente tanto inferiore a me come non mai. MI chiedo a volte perchè non riesco controllare questo odio vista la sua estrema inferiorità, in fondo dovrei compatirla come compatisco le persone che tradiscono, come ho compatito la mia prima ragazza ed in assurdo lei sa che la compatisco ancora.
Non riesco più incanalare i miei sentimenti, sono sfuggiti dal controllo razionale, sono fuori ed io vivo di istinti puri, li controllo molte volte all'ultimo e quante volte invece non vorrei controllarli ma lo faccio comunque.


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Sto pensando assai, vedete, la cosa peggiore per una persona tradita come è successo a me....e cioè per egoismo puro è il non poter confrontarmi o meglio l'aver avuto un confronto sbagliato le uniche volte che l'ho potuto avere al telefono.
Ebbene ogni volta era sempre la stessa cosa, lei che abbassava le mie doti e che innalzava le sue, lei era inteligente e forte a detta sua, o almeno lo era diventata, io le facevo notare che una persona che fa quello che ha fatto lei mai sarà forte, ma sarà sempre una palla al piede per qualcuno, che debole è nata e debole rimane nonostante la maschera di forza e capacità che si è messa. Lei era in una fase autoesaltativa, io in una fase distruttiva e purtroppo mi rendo conto che tutto quello che lei ha avuto da quello che è successo è basato sulla mia distruzione, sul fatto che lei per me gode intimamente di quello che mi ha fatto, del fatto di aver avuto la vita di una persona in mano...e di averla schiacciata.
Lei non mi parla più, tutti questi miei dubbi stanno diventando realtà, perchè se una persona non vuole stare al confronto vuol dire che rende reali semplicemente i dubbi che si sono creati, io adesso so che lei è un mostro, come perdonarla? Anche se aveva solo 20 anni non mi importa nulla, io a 20 anni ero ben diverso, avevo comunque sia responsabilità delle mie azioni ed i miei errori piccoli o grandi li ho sempre pagati di tasca mia.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sto pensando assai, vedete, la cosa peggiore per una persona tradita *come è successo a me*....*e cioè per egoismo puro* è il non poter confrontarmi o meglio l'aver avuto un confronto sbagliato le uniche volte che l'ho potuto avere al telefono.
> Ebbene ogni volta era sempre la stessa cosa, lei che abbassava le mie doti e che innalzava le sue, lei era inteligente e forte a detta sua, o almeno lo era diventata, io le facevo notare che una persona che fa quello che ha fatto lei mai sarà forte, ma sarà sempre una palla al piede per qualcuno, che debole è nata e debole rimane nonostante la maschera di forza e capacità che si è messa. Lei era in una fase autoesaltativa, io in una fase distruttiva e purtroppo mi rendo conto che tutto quello che lei ha avuto da quello che è successo è basato sulla mia distruzione, sul fatto che lei per me gode intimamente di quello che mi ha fatto, del fatto di aver avuto la vita di una persona in mano...e di averla schiacciata.
> Lei non mi parla più, tutti questi miei dubbi stanno diventando realtà, perchè se una persona non vuole stare al confronto vuol dire che rende reali semplicemente i dubbi che si sono creati, io adesso so che lei è un mostro, come perdonarla? Anche se aveva solo 20 anni non mi importa nulla, io a 20 anni ero ben diverso, avevo comunque sia responsabilità delle mie azioni ed i miei errori piccoli o grandi li ho sempre pagati di tasca mia.


Se uscissi dal tuo IO IO IO...di storie e persone tradite come e anche peggio di te ne potresti vedere tantissime...non hai l'esclusiva del dolore, così come non hai l'esclusiva del non riuscire a capire le motivazioni dell'altro/a...

Continui a pensare che lei abbia fatto quel che ha fatto per far del male a te...in realtà lei di te SE NE FOTTE PROPRIO! Quello che ha avuto non trova "soddisfazione" nella tua distruzione, ma nella "soddisfazione" di aver compiuto qualcosa di gratificante PER SE', che non ha nulla a che vedere con te..

Non ti parla, non ti cerca, non risolve i TUOI dubbi...semplicemente perchè PER LEI non c'è più nulla da chiarire, LEI dubbi non ne ha...che confronto dovrebbe avere? Lei va per la sua strada che è completamente divergente dalla tua e che la porta a non vederti neanche più minimamente all'orizzonte...forse perchè aveva capito perfettamente il tipo di persona che sei (rigido,vendicativo, egocentrico etc etc) e che sinceramente non è che sia il massimo che una desideri avere al proprio fianco..

Capisco che faccia male, ma fattene una ragione...perchè la tua autodistruzione non la farà certamente recedere dal suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti...nè, tantomeno, la riporterà da te (che, in fondo è ciò che più di ogni altra cosa vorresti davvero...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma la indurrà, al massimo a provar solo compassione...


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capisco che faccia male, ma fattene una ragione...perchè la tua autodistruzione non la farà certamente recedere dal suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti...nè, tantomeno, la riporterà da te (che, in fondo è ciò che più di ogni altra cosa vorresti davvero...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma non hai capito proprio nulla, io non la voglio, e sappi che io non ero rigido e vendicativo, tutto è iniziato nella sera del 21 marzo 2008 e da allora io sono diventato così, bloccato nel tempo e nel dolore, quella data la rivivo ogni giorno anche se il tempo avanza, ma per me non cambia nulla.

Se per te un paio di corna sono un obbligo da portare per tutti, ottimo vorrà dire che non sai cosa significa amare nessuno, ma per chi ha amato una persona sinceramente il sentir buttare via tutto per un godimento manco avvenuto (e si perchè il tizio con il quale mi ha tradito poi il massimo non era) è alquanto umiliante, almeno avere il coraggio di dire "non ho più voglia di stare con te!" ma no, ogni volta le sue spiegazioni servivano solo per esaltare le sue massime doti di bontà e di quanto fosse lei una persona bella, prima che scoprissi del tradimento.
La fogna che è una donna che usa il proprio ex per farsi consolare alla morte del nonno senza dirgli del tradimento è alquianto disgustosa, mi spiace ma solo per questa cosa mi dovrebbe troppo, più di quanto lei possa pagare con la sua persona in tutta la sua vita.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non hai capito proprio nulla, io non la voglio, e sappi che io* non ero rigido e vendicativo*, tutto è iniziato nella sera del 21 marzo 2008 e da allora io sono diventato così, bloccato nel tempo e nel dolore, quella data la rivivo ogni giorno anche se il tempo avanza, ma per me non cambia nulla.


Chi nasce tondo non può morir quadrato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				 danut ha detto:
			
		

> * Se per te un paio di corna sono un obbligo da portare per tutti, ottimo vorrà dire che non sai cosa significa amare nessuno*,


Arridaje col metterti sul pulpito...ma chi sei? che ne sai di me e in generale, dell'amare?
Perchè sinceramente il tuo è volontà di possesso, incapacità di provare minimamente a capire l'altra, egocentrismo esasperato, ma di amore...BAH! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				danut ha detto:
			
		

> ma per chi ha amato una persona sinceramente il sentir buttare via tutto *per un godimento manco avvenuto (e si perchè il tizio con il quale mi ha tradito poi il massimo non era*) è alquanto umiliante


C'eri?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Pure la competizione..se se..ammmoreee...ma va va... 




			
				danut ha detto:
			
		

> La fogna che è una donna che usa il proprio ex per farsi consolare alla morte del nonno senza dirgli del tradimento è alquianto disgustosa, mi spiace ma *solo per questa cosa mi dovrebbe troppo,* più di quanto lei possa pagare con la sua persona in tutta la sua vita.


Evvaiiiii!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Con questo hai raggiunto l'apice dell'ammmoreee...che per te è un do ut des, evidentemente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi spiace ma l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti, come consiglio spassionato, è CRESCI!

Cerca di divenire ADULTO nella gestione dei sentimenti, tuoi e altrui, smettila di credere alle favole da principi azzurri e principesse, metti in conto la fallacità umana (la tua compresa, come ti è stato più e più volte evidenziato...) e forse, lavorando su questo, riuscirai a trovare una rapportualità serena con gli/le altri/e, ex compresa..


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago, mi spiace ma quando ami una persona e tale persona fa quello che tu avevi detto essere la cosa peggiore dopo soltanto l'uccciderti credo proprio  che le persone cambino.
Egocentrismo? incapacità di capire? pensa un poco io invece ero la peersona più capace di comprendere che forse tu nella tua vita mai potrai conoscere, solo per il fatto che io per mia capacità sentivo il dolore altrui anche se non lo esternava, sapevo sempre quello che provava da tante piccole cose e nessuna persona con me ha potuto dirmi "tu non mi capisci!" assurdo no?
Ma quando una persona ti uccide nonostante tutto non si può essere buoni, non si deve essere più buoni, quando si parla della propria vita allora mi spiace, adesso tiro sotto chi mi ha fatto del male pur di tirare su la mia vita, l'amore è morto lasciando solo odio, adesso posso fare del male solo perchè tale persona ha voluto tutto questo.

Devo crescere? Io avevop responsabilità molto probabilmente quando tu ancora non sapevi cosa fosse quella parola, pensa un poco che bello il mondo e parli a me di crescere? Io che da quando ho 11 anni ho dovuto sostenere mia madre di giorno in giorno, evitare che si facesse del male e spronarla con il mio entusiasmo a trovare una qualcunque strada che potesse essere bella per lei? pensi che questo un bambino dii 11 anni lo farebbe? Oppure giocherebbe adesso con i gormiti? Io ero una bella persona, a detta di tutte le persone che mi conoscevano, il problema è quella parte di me si è rinchiusa in me ed è uscito solo odio e diprezzo per la vita in genere, io odio lei ed in questo odio me.

fedifrago, tu sai cosa vuol dire odiarsi? Sai cosa vuol dire farsi del male pur di non farlo ad altri? Sai cosa significa guardarsi allo specchio e non vedere se stessi? Allora che cavolo credi che io ero così come mi vedi ora, cosa ti fa credere che una persona è come il suo fenomeno appare? L'apparenza è solo un sintomo di qualcosa, io ero in un modo e mi sono tgtrasformato nel mio rancore, che riempie e pervade la mia esistenza adesso, hai mai provato tale cosa per poter giudicare una persona?


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Ho ancora voglia di morire, terminare tutto qui e finire con questi pensieri stupidi che mi girano per la testa, finire con il piacere che provo per il pensiero solo di farle del male, odio mio padre, odio lei ed infine odio me.
Odio mio padre perchè mi lasciò in condizioni che poteva benissimo controllare lui, mi ha lasciato per avidità e la cosa mi sconvolge ancora, odio lei perchè mi ha tradito ben sapendo che io avrei sofferto come un cane, sapendo che io avevo problemi a dare fiducia e che dopo sarebbe successo un dramma con la mia persona ed infine odio me perchè non ho reagito quando dovevo contro di lei, credendo di poter soopportare tutto sulle mie spalle come ho sempre fatto nella mia vita, peccato che questo è il peso di troppo che io non posso sopportare, il mio tallone di achille.
Preferisco vivere una vita da solo che poter rischiare ancora una volta di essere tradito e quindi morire.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fedifrago, mi spiace ma quando ami una persona e tale persona fa quello che tu avevi detto essere la cosa peggiore dopo soltanto l'uccciderti credo proprio  che le persone cambino.
> Egocentrismo? incapacità di capire? pensa un poco io invece ero la peersona più capace di comprendere che forse tu nella tua vita mai potrai conoscere, solo per il fatto che io per mia capacità sentivo il dolore altrui anche se non lo esternava, sapevo sempre quello che provava da tante piccole cose e nessuna persona con me ha potuto dirmi "tu non mi capisci!" assurdo no?
> Ma quando una persona ti uccide nonostante tutto non si può essere buoni, non si deve essere più buoni, quando si parla della propria vita allora mi spiace, adesso tiro sotto chi mi ha fatto del male pur di tirare su la mia vita, l'amore è morto lasciando solo odio, adesso posso fare del male solo perchè tale persona ha voluto tutto questo.
> 
> ...



senti, te lo dico con gentilezza per l'ultima volta.
Non SEI L'UNICO CHE HA SOFFERTO cazzo!!
io non avevo 11 anni ma 9 quando ho dovuto affrontare prove che si equiparano esattamente alle tue con qualche aggravante che non sto a raccontare. Se avessi fatto come dici tu sarei solo una donna gonfia di odio e rancore che non ama, non prova niente e pensa solo a se stessa.
Che cazzo vuoi che ti si risponda? che fai bene ad avere l'atteggiamento che hai adesso? che fai bene ad odiare? che fai bene a farti la corazza ?
che sei l'unico che sa cosa vuol dire sofferenza e dolore?
Va bene, allora aspetta che altri ti dicano questo. Non ti aiuterà se non a convincerti che sei il più sfortunato, che tutto va storto, che l'umanità è una merda e via discorrendo e passerai la vita sprecandola nell'autocommiserarti per poi passare (come ho letto oggi) ad adularti, a complimentarti con te stesso per quanto sei forte e bravo.
Se nella vita ti aspetti che qualcuno ti illumini e ti spiani  la strada stai al palo tutta la vita.
Sei stato coraggioso e forte ad aiutare tua madre, non sei un pirla.
Ripigliati e alza la testa cazzo.


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ripigliati e alza la testa cazzo.


Io voglio solo morire, in un mondo di schifo come ho visto non voglio viverci, nessuno merita le mie buone doti, non sai come ci si sente ad essere solo, totalmente solo e sempre solo contro tante cose, sapere che muore tuo padre, tua madre per questo si piglia un problema dietro all'altro compreso un fallimento per via di una persona che ha svuotato una società ed è scappata, che tutti i parenti ti hanno voltato le spalle e rimani sempre solo e solitario. Il mondo che senso ha?  Hai mai pensato che la sensibilità delle persone è diversa e gente che ha un dono importante da dare viene distrutta anzitempo solo dalla ccrudezza di persone che si sono prese tutto per se quel dono?
Io amavo molte persone, di amore diverso ma ancora adesso riesco a provasre un minimo di sentimento, io darei tutto me stesso per vedere il sorriso sul volto di quelle persone, io sono così, ma non voglio più vedere un mondo fatto in gran parte da ipocriti bestie senza alcun senso di vivere.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io voglio solo morire, in un mondo di schifo come ho visto non voglio viverci, nessuno merita le mie buone doti, non sai come ci si sente ad essere solo, totalmente solo e sempre solo contro tante cose, sapere che muore tuo padre, tua madre per questo si piglia un problema dietro all'altro compreso un fallimento per via di una persona che ha svuotato una società ed è scappata, che tutti i parenti ti hanno voltato le spalle e rimani sempre solo e solitario. Il mondo che senso ha?  Hai mai pensato che la sensibilità delle persone è diversa e gente che ha un dono importante da dare viene distrutta anzitempo solo dalla ccrudezza di persone che si sono prese tutto per se quel dono?
> Io amavo molte persone, di amore diverso ma ancora adesso riesco a provasre un minimo di sentimento, io darei tutto me stesso per vedere il sorriso sul volto di quelle persone, io sono così, ma non voglio più vedere un mondo fatto in gran parte da ipocriti bestie senza alcun senso di vivere.


Io so benissimo di cosa parli, credimi.
Tu non vuoi morire affatto, tu vuoi solo vivere diversamente.
Ce la puoi fare ma non devi affidare agli altri la tua felicità o infelicità.
Devi contare solo su te stesso, sulle tue qualità, i tuoi pregi e i tuoi difetti.
La vita ad alcuni presenta un conto salatissimo ancora prima che abbiano gustato qualsiasi pietanza. Non per questo non hai più voglia di assaggiarne.
Sei una persona buona, cerca di essere un po' più buono anche con te stesso e con chi hai vicino.
Non ci sono altri modi, credimi.
Punta su di te e su chi ami ( tua madre per esempio), sei l'unico per cui valga la pena combattere e vincere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io voglio solo morire, in un mondo di schifo come ho visto non voglio viverci, nessuno merita le mie buone doti, non sai come ci si sente ad essere solo, totalmente solo e sempre solo contro tante cose, sapere che muore tuo padre, tua madre per questo si piglia un problema dietro all'altro compreso un fallimento per via di una persona che ha svuotato una società ed è scappata, che tutti i parenti ti hanno voltato le spalle e rimani sempre solo e solitario. Il mondo che senso ha?  Hai mai pensato che la sensibilità delle persone è diversa e gente che ha un dono importante da dare viene distrutta anzitempo solo dalla ccrudezza di persone che si sono prese tutto per se quel dono?
> Io amavo molte persone, di amore diverso ma ancora adesso riesco a provasre un minimo di sentimento, io darei tutto me stesso per vedere il sorriso sul volto di quelle persone, io sono così, ma non voglio più vedere un mondo fatto in gran parte da ipocriti bestie senza alcun senso di vivere.



cazzo inizi a sembrarmi un pallone gonfiato. ma chi ti credi di essere, scusa? credi di essere l'unico con buone doti? chi o cosa ti fa credere di essere l'unico sano in mezzo alla feccia? prova a scendere da quel piedistallo su cui ti sei così tenacemente arrampicato


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Perchè tu non sai di cosa ero capace, tu non sai di come ero e di come ho vissuto. Me ne rendo conto ora  di chi ero e che ho perso del tutto.
Ho voluto bene a tanta gente e per tutti mi sono dato senza nessun limite, tanta gente ancora mi vuole bene ricordandosi di come ero, ma adesso nessuno mi capisce, nessuno comprende perchè sto così male e perchè a volte scapppo a casa senza dire nulla a  nessuno.
Io mi sentivo di avere il mondo in mano mia, mi sentivo tutto come possibile, adesso accarezzo solo la morte come possibilità per me.  perchè io ho sempre capito tutti e nessuno ha mai capito me! Perchè tutti mi hanno chiesto di comprenderli ed nessuno si è mai sforzato di comprendere me ed i miei sentimenti. Persino la mia ex quando ho scoperto il tradimento vooleva che la capissi, nessuno ha mia provato di mettersi nei miei panni, se non solo la mia prima ex che è l'unica persona a cui voglio bene davvero, l'unica che nonostante mi abbia tradito ha capito il mio dolore e mi è stata affianco. Mi sento rotto dentro, senza futuro e senza possibilità, senza fiducia in niente e  neppure in me.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Hai una firma che ti da la risposta.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Danut e' utente leopardiano


----------



## Old danut (7 Giugno 2009)

Solo un'altra persona capisce in pieno il mio animo, quello che mi tormenta facendomi diventare calmo al momento e subito ed è M. colei che è riuscita a vedere oltre alla cortina di fumo che creo attorno a me e lo ha fatto con una naturalezza che mi ha sconvolto. Ma io non posso passarmi 5 mesi così, in questo dolore interiore che mi smuove sempre, che mi fa piangere tutti i giorni e che mi debilita anche fisicamente, io devo reagire, ma per me reagire= azione, non una situazione mentale ma deve essere collegato ad una azione contro il mio dolore, cosa che non posso fare perchè comunque in ogni caso rischierei una denuncia. Quindi parlare con una persona che non vuole diventa passabile per denuncia, mentre l'usare una persona è la norma, purtroppo io dicevo che nessuno cambiava mai se non per un forte shock, la mia affermazione l'ho definitivamente dimostrata.


----------



## Old danut (7 Giugno 2009)

Mi vivo anche questa giornata nel mio falso sorriso e nei miei falsi rapporti interpersonali, alla fin fine spero solo di non passarmi tutta la pausa pranzo a piangere come un bambino.

Mi rendo conto di stare male quando non provo alcuna emozione per moltissime persone e mi sento un alieno nonostante tutti mi dicano di vedermi meglio...ed è li che la mia maschera si è ricomposta, quella maledetta maschera che mi nasconde dal mondo e mi fa sentire solo e che ormai non controllo più.

La vita è fatta di sentimenti e cioè di sentire cose, io semplicemente ho perso le sensazioni che mi danno quasi tutte le persone, da questo ne consegue la mia rabbia, perchè ho capito che questo è forse un prcesso irreversibile e con danni per la mia stessa esistenza che non so quantificare.
Mi si dice che sono un talebano, ma se la mia psiche per difendermi da quest'ultimo tradimento mi ha chiuso in me stesso, sarà anche ben comprensibile il mio risentimento verso chi tradisce senza troppo pensarci su, perchè la mente è una cosa che noi non conosciamo bene e non possiamo predire i danni che possiamo fare su una altrui mente.


----------



## Old danut (7 Giugno 2009)

Il 26/01/2008 mi arriva una bellissima lettera da quella che era la mia ragazza, in cui diceva che mi amava, in cui mi ringraziava per tutti i momenti bellli ed anche brutti in cui le sono stato affianco e si diceva fortunata ad aver incontrato una persona come me, due giorni dopo fa un brutto incidente in macchina ed io parto perchè so come si sta dopo un incidente, io ne ho fatto uno molto grave in passato.
Passo 12 giorni con lei in cui prima la porto in giro perchè non riusciva a guidare e pian piano la riporto al volante, in quei giorni festeggiavamo insieme  glli oltre 1000 giorni insieme e non vi dico quanti di conoscenza, la portai in un ristorante che sapevo le piaceva assai e fu una serata stupenda ed anche li da sola mi disse che mi amava, il giorno dopo però io dovetti partire, un lavoro mi aspettava a casa...per farle poi una sorpresa.
Io lavorai una settimana al freddo pigliandomi del male per pagare un weekend via con lei e dopo tutto ciò il 18 febbbraio 2008 lei cosa fece? Uscì con l'altro Daniele che la contattò su msn messenger dicendole se voleva uscire con un bel ragazzo per fare sesso...senza alcuna complicazione.
Io dopo quella condizione la sentìì distaccata e dopo poco mi mollò, ma senza spiegarmi il motivo.
Quando mi telefonò per la morte di suo nonno il 20 Marzo 2008 mi ero messo il cuore in pace e ricominciavo a vivere decentemente, la sentii piangere e mi voleva li con lei, io comunque le voolevo bene e per quello che abbiamo passato insieme presi la maccchina e nel giro di 1 ora ero già in partenza.
Quelllo che scoprìì  li mi fece cambiare, lei mi chiese aiuto quando mi aveva piantato un pugnale nella schiena che ancora non sentivo, mi sono sempre chiesto, ma che coraggio ci vuole a  piangere al telefono e chiedere aiuto a chi hai fatto del male bestia e non hai avuto il coraggio di dirglielo? Se non mi avesse detto nulla non avrei neppure scoperto nulla.
Vedete, razionalizzando posso dire che era immatura, una stronza, davvero ua ragazza che non meriterebbe forse neppure avere dei figli visto  che non sa badare a se stessa, si era piccola, ma allora, perchè quando mi ha visto cambiare, peggiorare ed entrare nel mio inferno personale se ne è lavata le mani? Perchè quando ha avuto bisogno di me sapeva che io ci sarei stato e per me non ha fatto nulla? Sarebbe da perdonare una così?


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2009)

*danut*

Al di là di quello che possa essere giusto o sbagliato, é così difficile per te comprendere che l'ingratitudine umana é abissale.
Datti pace, questa il fardello della gratitudine non lo vuole ma finché tu corri lei ti farà correre... il problema alla fine non é la gratitudine ma il fatto che tu CONTINUI a correre....
Stai un po' fermo sui tuoi piedi e aspetta che chi ha bisogno venga a prendersi quel che le serve con le sue gambe!!! POI DECIDERAI SE DARLO.
Bruja


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai un po' fermo sui tuoi piedi e aspetta che chi ha bisogno venga a prendersi quel che le serve con le sue gambe!!! pOI DECIDERAI SE DARLO.


----------



## Old danut (7 Giugno 2009)

Per via del mio stato d'animo ho fatto un incidente, ho disfatto la ruota anteriore sinistra della macchina e sono passato a 30 cm da investire una persona. Purtroppo noto con quanta incapacità la gente intorno a me noti come realmente sto, quanto tutti si prendono tempo per pensare ed io, io semplicemente muoio ogni minuto che passa e non trovo me stesso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Per via del mio stato d'animo ho fatto un incidente, ho disfatto la ruota anteriore sinistra della macchina e sono passato a 30 cm da investire una persona. Purtroppo noto con quanta incapacità la gente intorno a me noti come realmente sto, quanto tutti si prendono tempo per pensare ed io, io semplicemente muoio ogni minuto che passa e non trovo me stesso.


mentre muori minuto dopo minuto, lascia a casa la macchina, prima che ammazzi qualcuno che non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Io ho bisogno della macchina ed è anche l'unica cosa che mi da piacere, adoro quando il turbo si mette pienamente in funzione e sento il suo fischio, adoro fare le curve perfette e vedere che dietro a me nessuno riesce a tenere il passo, la guida è un'arte che ho imparato, ma purtroppo ha bisogno di una mente sgombra dei problemi.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho bisogno della macchina ed è anche l'unica cosa che mi da piacere, adoro quando il turbo si mette pienamente in funzione e sento il suo fischio, adoro fare le curve perfette e vedere che dietro a me nessuno riesce a tenere il passo, la guida è un'arte che ho imparato, ma purtroppo ha bisogno di una mente sgombra dei problemi.


 sei una mina vagante danut...non è che sei di milano e dintorni, vero?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedete, razionalizzando posso dire che era immatura, una stronza,* davvero ua ragazza che non meriterebbe forse neppure avere dei figli *visto che non sa badare a se stessa, si era piccola, ma allora, perchè quando mi ha visto cambiare, peggiorare ed entrare nel mio inferno personale se ne è lavata le mani? Perchè quando ha avuto bisogno di me sapeva che io ci sarei stato e per me non ha fatto nulla? Sarebbe da perdonare una così?


è stato detto anche a me e riferisco a te quello che ho pensato della persona, all'epoca. Sei un essere inqualificabile. Sono una persona che ha studiato e qualche vocabolo lo conosco, ma non me ne vengono di abbastanza dispregiativi per esprimerti il disgusto che provo per te in questo momento. Mi hai fatto montare una tale rabbia che nemmeno immagini. Ma chi credi di essere? Nostro Signore sceso in terra? un po' più di umiltà e cresci. Ma che ne sai tu delle donne che vogliono figli ed ogni mese si augurano che il mestruo non arrivi per poi rimanere deluse? che ne sai della trafila di analisi e di esami invasivi che si fanno per sentirsi dire che si può rimanere incinte? che c.azzo ne sai delle siringhe di progesterone che ti senti addosso per un anno? che ne sai delle lacrime che versano tante donne cui i medici dicono che hanno le tube bruciate o che non sono compatibli con lo sperma del marito?
Cresci va'.....e impara a campare , perchè la tua strada è ancora alla dicitura "via". Hai tante qualità, o meglio, dici di averle: per me vali un c.azzo se ritieni di non poter combattere per vivere? Non ce la fai? è una scusa del cacchio. Diciamo che semplicemente è meno faticoso e + comodo compiatirti e farti compiatire.


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è stato detto anche a me e riferisco a te quello che ho pensato della persona, all'epoca. Sei un essere inqualificabile. Sono una persona che ha studiato e qualche vocabolo lo conosco, ma non me ne vengono di abbastanza dispregiativi per esprimerti il disgusto che provo per te in questo momento. Mi hai fatto montare una tale rabbia che nemmeno immagini. Ma chi credi di essere? Nostro Signore sceso in terra? un po' più di umiltà e cresci. Ma che ne sai tu delle donne che vogliono figli ed ogni mese si augurano che il mestruo non arrivi per poi rimanere deluse? che ne sai della trafila di analisi e di esami invasivi che si fanno per sentirsi dire che si può rimanere incinte? che c.azzo ne sai delle siringhe di progesterone che ti senti addosso per un anno? che ne sai delle lacrime che versano tante donne cui i medici dicono che hanno le tube bruciate o che non sono compatibli con lo sperma del marito?
> Cresci va'.....e impara a campare , perchè la tua strada è ancora alla dicitura "via". Hai tante qualità, o meglio, dici di averle: per me vali un c.azzo se ritieni di non poter combattere per vivere? Non ce la fai? è una scusa del cacchio. Diciamo che semplicemente è meno faticoso e + comodo compiatirti e farti compiatire.


mi sembri totalmente fuori tema; che danut sia fuori come una scarpa da ginnastica radioattiva messa sul balcone per evitare di uccidere , è indubbio; però l'infertilità di alcune c'entra zero .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembri totalmente fuori tema; che danut sia fuori come una scarpa da ginnastica radioattiva messa sul balcone per evitare di uccidere , è indubbio; però l'infertilità di alcune c'entra zero .


 
bhè in fondo è l'infertilità, che il nostro equilibrato e buon amico, augura.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè in fondo è l'infertilità, che il nostro equilibrato e buon amico, augura.


in realtà anch'io sterilizzerei e chiuderei le tube a parecchie persone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà anch'io sterilizzerei e chiuderei le tube a parecchie persone


...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ...


oh se vuoi mi do' una martellata sul cofano ma con tanti genitori di caz che ci sono non è così assurdo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *oh se vuoi mi do' una martellata sul cofano* ma con tanti genitori di caz che ci sono non è così assurdo


 
mi pare un po' poco. il cristallo intendi lasciarlo integro?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi pare un po' poco. il cristallo intendi lasciarlo integro?


ma sì, una bottatella anche al vetro male non fa


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

non capisco perché vi scandalizzate tanto per quello che scrive Danut.
o siete voi ad essere sempre a piombo senza perdere mai il controllo, pensare cose brutte rivolte a chi vi ha fatto del male, o siamo io e Danut ad essere davvero fuori di cranio.
a me non sconvolge affatto leggere quello che scrive, perché ho sentito scorrere nelle vene lo stesso tipo di catrame denso, ho pensato cose pazzesche, ho avuto momenti di reale follia.
il limite quale è?
pensare certe cose e non dirle a nessuno, o lasciarle uscire come un rifiuto organico dal nostro corpo sottoforma di parole, lasciandole andare?


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> non capisco perché vi scandalizzate tanto per quello che scrive Danut.
> o siete voi ad essere sempre a piombo senza perdere mai il controllo, pensare cose brutte rivolte a chi vi ha fatto del male, o siamo io e Danut ad essere davvero fuori di cranio.
> a me non sconvolge affatto leggere quello che scrive, perché ho sentito scorrere nelle vene lo stesso tipo di catrame denso, ho pensato cose pazzesche, ho avuto momenti di reale follia.
> il limite quale è?
> pensare certe cose e non dirle a nessuno, o lasciarle uscire come un rifiuto organico dal nostro corpo sottoforma di parole, lasciandole andare?


Direi una via di mezzo, pensarle perché libera la mente dall'aggressività e poi valutare che scendere a certi livelli per chi in quei livelli vive, forse, é pratica che possiamo risparmiarci.  Ma capisco che a caldo si può sbroccare; però qualunque situazione a caldo poi si raffredda e lì val la pena pensare al NOSTRO benessere e non alle loro sgangherate scelte.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non capisco perché vi scandalizzate tanto per quello che scrive Danut.
> o siete voi ad essere sempre a piombo senza perdere mai il controllo, pensare cose brutte rivolte a chi vi ha fatto del male, o siamo io e Danut ad essere davvero fuori di cranio.
> a me non sconvolge affatto leggere quello che scrive, perché ho sentito scorrere nelle vene lo stesso tipo di catrame denso, ho pensato cose pazzesche, ho avuto momenti di reale follia.
> il limite quale è?
> pensare certe cose e non dirle a nessuno, o lasciarle uscire come un rifiuto organico dal nostro corpo sottoforma di parole, lasciandole andare?


Non mi scandalizzo Anna. Semplicemente non reggo chi passa troppo tempo a piangersi addosso e a elogiare e osannare il proprio dolore  e disagio.
Sfogarsi su un posto pubblico ha senso se leggi quanto ti viene scritto per aiutarti. Se è solo un vomitare il tuo malessere non vedo perchè non scrivere un diarietto e basta.
I momenti di follia li abbiamo avuti tutti, non sono esclusiva di alcuni, ma sono momenti appunto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo Anna. Semplicemente non reggo chi passa troppo tempo a piangersi addosso e a elogiare e osannare il proprio dolore e disagio.
> Sfogarsi su un posto pubblico ha senso se leggi quanto ti viene scritto per aiutarti. Se è solo un vomitare il tuo malessere non vedo perchè non scrivere un diarietto e basta.
> I momenti di follia li abbiamo avuti tutti, non sono esclusiva di alcuni, ma sono momenti appunto.
























   e già che ci sono ti lucido pure le scarpe


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi una via di mezzo, pensarle perché libera la mente dall'aggressività e poi valutare che scendere a certi livelli per chi in quei livelli vive, forse, é pratica che possiamo risparmiarci. Ma capisco che a caldo si può sbroccare; però qualunque situazione a caldo poi si raffredda e lì val la pena pensare al NOSTRO benessere e non alle loro sgangherate scelte.
> Bruja


e io mi rendo conto che è difficile spiegare a chi ha un buon autocontrollo cosa è un cortocircuito mentale.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io mi rendo conto che è difficile spiegare a chi ha un buon autocontrollo cosa è un cortocircuito mentale.


ma non ti viene mai in mente che anche gli altri abbiano avuto i loro cortocircuiti e li abbiano superati senza essere supereroi o chissàche?
pensi davvero che qui dentro tutti non abbiano avuto momenti di dolore vero, di disperazione pura, di follia e voglia di mandare tutto aff anculo, di mollare tutto e ammazzarsi?
cosa pensi che bisogna fare in questi casi?
Ci si conforta e si coccola per un po', poi ci si  da un bel calcio nel culo per rimettere in piedi la propria vita e scrollarsi di dosso quella patina di merda che sembra penetrare nelle viscere.
NON ESISTONO ALTERNATIVE Anna , proprio non ce ne sono.


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> e io mi rendo conto che è difficile spiegare a chi ha un buon autocontrollo cosa è un cortocircuito mentale.


 
Non é difficile, é impossibile, anche perché un cortocircuito non si elimina con l'autocontrollo, va metabolizzato; ma bisogna alla fine cercare di eliminare il corto perché diversamente non si ripristina il normale funzionamento della corrente...
Quando si sta malissimo non si ha tempo che per il proprio male, ma arriva un momento che la netura umana stessa obbliga a non stare male al punto di vivere di riflesso al malessere. La prima reazione che si deve avere é di non lasciarsi vivere con addosso le caxxate altrui. E' dura, é spesso penosa ma é la sola ed unica scelta che va fatta.
L'autocontrollo può aiutare ma é l'istinto di sopravvivenza, di voler vivere quello che tira fuori...
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo Anna. Semplicemente non reggo chi passa troppo tempo a piangersi addosso e a elogiare e osannare il proprio dolore e disagio.
> Sfogarsi su un posto pubblico ha senso se leggi quanto ti viene scritto per aiutarti. *Se è solo un vomitare il tuo malessere non vedo perchè non scrivere un diarietto e basta.*
> I momenti di follia li abbiamo avuti tutti, non sono esclusiva di alcuni, ma sono momenti appunto.


questo forum si chiama tradimento e recita, nella presentazione, confronto fra traditi e traditori. Danut non riesce ancora a confrontarsi e per ora spara solo strali contro i traditori, perché è come uno che si è salvato dalla sedia elettrica e che è ancora così pieno di elettricità che se lo tocchi prendi la scossa.
oltre al fatto che la vicenda del padre mi pare fosse di per sè già un buon motivo per qualche incubo di quelli belli tosti.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ti viene mai in mente che anche gli altri abbiano avuto i loro cortocircuiti e li abbiano superati senza essere supereroi o chissàche?
> pensi davvero che qui dentro tutti non abbiano avuto momenti di dolore vero, di disperazione pura, di follia e voglia di mandare tutto aff anculo, di mollare tutto e ammazzarsi?
> cosa pensi che bisogna fare in questi casi?
> Ci si conforta e si coccola per un po', poi ci si da un bel calcio nel culo per rimettere in piedi la propria vita e scrollarsi di dosso quella patina di merda che sembra penetrare nelle viscere.
> NON ESISTONO ALTERNATIVE Anna , proprio non ce ne sono.


l'alternativa è capire chi da solo non ce la fa. non è che uno finisce in psichiatria perché non sa come passare i we...se non capisci la differenza non so cosa dirti.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo forum si chiama tradimento e recita, nella presentazione, confronto fra traditi e traditori. Danut non riesce ancora a confrontarsi e per ora spara solo strali contro i traditori, perché è come uno che si è salvato dalla sedia elettrica e che è ancora così pieno di elettricità che se lo tocchi prendi la scossa.
> oltre al fatto che la vicenda del padre mi pare fosse di per sè già un buon motivo per qualche incubo di quelli belli tosti.


infatti il tradimento di danut è irrivelante per il suo malessere.
Non vuoi capire.
Per me che scriva mille post pieni di strali contro il mondo è uguale.
Non gli serve ad un cazzo però.
Come non gli serve ad un cazzo che tu scriva che lo comprendi.
Inizia a vaneggiare, a parlare di suicidio, di fare del male a sta tizia, della merda che è tutto il resto dell'umanità  e tu lo appoggi?
Non credo proprio gli stia facendo un gran favore.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'alternativa è capire chi da solo non ce la fa. non è che *uno finisce in psichiatria perché non sa come passare i we.*..se non capisci la differenza non so cosa dirti.



in analisi ci sono stata pure io, allora?
Comunque hai ragione tu anna, come al solito..
Non è che cercando di far passare per pirla me porti molti punti alla tua teoria.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti il tradimento di danut è irrivelante per il suo malessere.
> Non vuoi capire.
> Per me che scriva mille post pieni di strali contro il mondo è uguale.
> Non gli serve ad un cazzo però.
> ...


mi sto ascoltando i genesis e proprio ora c'è un pezzo che mi ricorda quando mi ammazzavo di musica per sopravvivere al male che avevo dentro..
quello che tu interpreti come mio appoggio è solo condivisione del male di vivere.

PS: pensi davvero che il tuo sistema sia migliore del mio per aiutarlo?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in analisi ci sono stata pure io, allora?
> Comunque hai ragione tu anna, come al solito..
> Non è che cercando di far passare per pirla me porti molti punti alla tua teoria.


asu, ma sei scema o cosa?
scusa se te lo chiedo ma...
ti rendi almeno conto della differenza fra fare analisi e finire in psichiatria?
ps:non ti ho mai fatto passare per pirla, sempre che ti importi.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Danut ama commiserarsi e d essere commiserato... una scusa ottima per rimanere cosi' anziche' provare a cambiare.

Se riesce cosi' lucidamente a capire da dove deriva il suo malessere e ancora non riesce a fare niente di diverso che dare la colpa agli altri... beh cazzo gli posso dire io o noi?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Danut ama commiserarsi e d essere commiserato... una scusa ottima per rimanere cosi' anziche' provare a cambiare.
> 
> Se riesce cosi' lucidamente a capire da dove deriva il suo malessere e ancora non riesce a fare niente di diverso che dare la colpa agli altri... beh cazzo gli posso dire io o noi?


nn dovete dirgli niente... tanto è vero che lui non ascolta. è come un fiume in piena, va, spinge e travolge tutto.
lasciatelo sfogare, niente altro.
capisco che sembro più fuori di testa di lui (e forse è vero) a dirvi questo, ma so che c'è tantissima gente che non sa venirne fuori e si perde.
magari il poter buttare fuori il catrame che lo inquina gli sarà utile...


----------



## Old sperella (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> nn dovete dirgli niente... tanto è vero che lui non ascolta. è come un fiume in piena, va, spinge e travolge tutto.
> lasciatelo sfogare, niente altro.
> capisco che sembro più fuori di testa di lui (e forse è vero) a dirvi questo, ma so che c'è tantissima gente che non sa venirne fuori e si perde.
> magari il poter buttare fuori il catrame che lo inquina gli sarà utile...


più scrive e più mi sembra solo e soltanto immaturo , un adolescente , con una gran voglia di sentirsi dire "poverino" .


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sto ascoltando i genesis e proprio ora c'è un pezzo che mi ricorda quando mi ammazzavo di musica per sopravvivere al male che avevo dentro..
> quello che tu interpreti come mio appoggio è solo condivisione del male di vivere.
> 
> PS: *pensi davvero che il tuo sistema sia migliore del mio per aiutarlo*?


ognuno cerca di aiutare  gli altri ad uscire dalla merda nel modo in cui ne è uscito lui.
Non dico che sia quello giusto ma è l'unico che conosca.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembri totalmente fuori tema; che danut sia fuori come una scarpa da ginnastica radioattiva messa sul balcone per evitare di uccidere , è indubbio; però l'infertilità di alcune c'entra zero .


 è una tua opinione. Sentirsi in grado di giudicare se una donna meriti o meno di avere figli con tutto quello che si vede e si sente nelle cliniche ostetriche è una bestemmia per me e questo fa di lui un essere inqualificabile. ed è una mia opinione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non capisco perché vi scandalizzate tanto per quello che scrive Danut.
> o siete voi ad essere sempre a piombo senza perdere mai il controllo, pensare cose brutte rivolte a chi vi ha fatto del male, o siamo io e Danut ad essere davvero fuori di cranio.
> a me non sconvolge affatto leggere quello che scrive, perché ho sentito scorrere nelle vene lo stesso tipo di catrame denso, ho pensato cose pazzesche, ho avuto momenti di reale follia.
> il limite quale è?
> pensare certe cose e non dirle a nessuno, o lasciarle uscire come un rifiuto organico dal nostro corpo sottoforma di parole, lasciandole andare?


 in medio stat virtus


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ti viene mai in mente che anche gli altri abbiano avuto i loro cortocircuiti e li abbiano superati senza essere supereroi o chissàche?
> pensi davvero che qui dentro tutti non abbiano avuto momenti di dolore vero, di disperazione pura, di follia e voglia di mandare tutto aff anculo, di mollare tutto e ammazzarsi?
> cosa pensi che bisogna fare in questi casi?
> Ci si conforta e si coccola per un po', poi ci si da un bel calcio nel culo per rimettere in piedi la propria vita e scrollarsi di dosso quella patina di merda che sembra penetrare nelle viscere.
> NON ESISTONO ALTERNATIVE Anna , proprio non ce ne sono.


ti lucido le scarpe anche io


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Una ragazzina che ha paura ad  incorciare i miei occhi sapendo bene che tutto quello che c'è dietro è opera sua merita una vita piena? Chi ha paura dellle azioni che ha compiuto cosa sarebbe?
Di persone che hanno la mia fiducia sono pochissime, adesso sono praticamente 0, quando una di esse mi tradisce semplicemente le fondamenta del mio essere crollano, perchè senza fiducia non si va da nessuna parte e fate conto che questa era l'unica mia partner di cui mi fidassi e alla quale confidai cose  che nepppure mia madre sapeva.
Quando l'intera scala ddei valori personale crolla che si deve fare? una gran parte di me è andata persa ed è la fiducia, senza di essa non si va da nessuna parte.
meglio augurarle di non avere figli che augurarle di morire, perchè quello che le vorrei augurare sinceramente è questa ultima possibilità


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Una ragazzina che ha paura ad incorciare i miei occhi sapendo bene che tutto quello che c'è dietro è opera sua merita una vita piena? Chi ha paura dellle azioni che ha compiuto cosa sarebbe?
> Di persone che hanno la mia fiducia sono pochissime, adesso sono praticamente 0, quando una di esse mi tradisce semplicemente le fondamenta del mio essere crollano, perchè senza fiducia non si va da nessuna parte e fate conto che questa era l'unica mia partner di cui mi fidassi e alla quale confidai cose che nepppure mia madre sapeva.
> Quando l'intera scala ddei valori personale crolla che si deve fare? una gran parte di me è andata persa ed è la fiducia, senza di essa non si va da nessuna parte.
> meglio augurarle di non avere figli che augurarle di morire, perchè quello che le vorrei augurare sinceramente è questa ultima possibilità


danut, hai subito delle corna, niente di irreparabile.
la fiducia ti verrà tradita ancora nella vita, non una ma parecchie volte.
si cresce, si matura, si impara.
tutto qua


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Io non mi fido quasi di nessuno, il mio conceetto di fiducia è assai diverso dalla norma.
Io posso conoscere 100 persone essere amichevole con 20 di esse e non ffidarmi in pratica di nessuno, in questo modo nessuno scalfisce la mia fiducia.  Ma chi entra nel mio mondo, che ha vvoolgioa di conoscere me stesso per come sono veramente viene sempre aggiornato sul fatto che metterò davanti a quella persona anche le mie deboolezze che sono ben protette dalla mia persona. Faccio sapere che non si deve tradire la mia fiducia in tal modo perchè per me equivale ad un omicidio. Adesso  di zero persone mi fido, ed ora zero persone potranno farmmi male.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Una ragazzina che ha paura ad  incorciare i miei occhi sapendo bene che tutto quello che c'è dietro è opera sua merita una vita piena?*


vedi un po' tu...ma chi sei? Dio?
tu, per curiosità, sei sempre stato perfetto? non hai mai commesso errori?
non hai mai avuto uno sbandamento, un attimo di coglionaggine?
no eh?immagio di no


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Io non mi fido quasi di nessuno, il mio conceetto di fiducia è assai diverso dalla norma.*
> Io posso conoscere 100 persone essere amichevole con 20 di esse e non ffidarmi in pratica di nessuno, in questo modo nessuno scalfisce la mia fiducia. Ma chi entra nel mio mondo, che ha vvoolgioa di conoscere me stesso per come sono veramente viene sempre aggiornato sul fatto che metterò davanti a quella persona anche le mie deboolezze che sono ben protette dalla mia persona. Faccio sapere che non si deve tradire la mia fiducia in tal modo perchè per me equivale ad un omicidio. Adesso di zero persone mi fido, ed ora zero persone potranno farmmi male.


idem per me. 
io ho chiuso con l'affidarmi.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi un po' tu...ma chi sei? Dio?
> tu, per curiosità, sei sempre stato perfetto? non hai mai commesso errori?
> non hai mai avuto uno sbandamento, un attimo di coglionaggine?
> no eh?immagio di no


Quando ho sbagliato ho sempre pagato, perchè i miei errori non devono andare sugli altri, sono una questione puramente mia.
Del resto evito di sbagliare perchè ppoi dovendo pagare di mio (e non parlo di soldi) e avendo una coscienza molto efficace non potrei stare dietro a troppi errori.
Si può sbagliare ma sii deve avere la capacità di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, io me le sono sempre prese, quindi coglionaggine vuol dire non pigliarsele?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Per via del mio stato d'animo ho fatto un incidente, ho disfatto la ruota anteriore sinistra della macchina e sono passato a 30 cm da investire una persona. *Purtroppo noto con quanta incapacità la gente intorno a me noti come realmente sto*, quanto tutti si prendono tempo per pensare ed io, io semplicemente muoio ogni minuto che passa e non trovo me stesso.


La compassione è bella, dolce, rassicurante.... povero daniele, daniele un ragazzo tanto bravo, lo vedi come si riduce, ah, danielino poveretto.... 
Peccato che la vita non sia così, danut.
E non dipende da quanto bravo e buono eri e da quanto male stai ora.
O hai le palle per rialzarti o non ce le hai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Danut attualmente ti manca la misura.....!Il tradimento è un'azione sbagliata...chi dice il contrario ha i suoi motivi per dirlo.....punto!Commettere un omicidio è un azione sbagliata ma con un perso specifico decisamento non equiparabile.......!!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Una ragazzina che ha paura ad incorciare i miei occhi sapendo bene che tutto quello che c'è dietro è opera sua merita una vita piena? Chi ha paura dellle azioni che ha compiuto cosa sarebbe?
> Di persone che hanno la mia fiducia sono pochissime, adesso sono praticamente 0, quando una di esse mi tradisce semplicemente le fondamenta del mio essere crollano, perchè senza fiducia non si va da nessuna parte e fate conto che questa era l'unica mia partner di cui mi fidassi e alla quale confidai cose che nepppure mia madre sapeva.
> Quando l'intera scala ddei valori personale crolla che si deve fare? una gran parte di me è andata persa ed è la fiducia, senza di essa non si va da nessuna parte.
> meglio augurarle di non avere figli che augurarle di morire, perchè quello che le vorrei augurare sinceramente è questa ultima possibilità


Se lei avesse ucciso tuo figlio come ti sentiresti? no, perchè nella vita ci va relatività: ha tradito la tua fiducia, succede, ma se ti fai uccidere da così poco, che uomo sei?
Chiedi cosa sarebbe chi ha paura delle proprie azioni. Ti rispondo: una persona che sbaglia. Grazie a Dio sbagliando impariamo e cresciamo. Certo, a volte a spese degli altri.
La donna del marzo 2008 (oltre un anno fa, lo dico per anna, che so armata di buone intenzioni... parliamo di 16 mesi... tempo di fare un figlio e vederlo camminare.... cortocircuito mentale o meno, dovremmo già essere ad un superamento....) non è la stessa di oggi ma ti ha insegnato che capita di sbagliare. Capita a te come è capitato a lei e a tuo padre... fare errori di valutazione... credere che una cosa valesse molto e non lo vale... credere di poter gestire o garantirsi.... e scoprire di non poterlo fare.....
Ti è cambiata la scala di valori, hai visto nuove cose, perchè credi che non valga? Sentirsi così amati e amare così... comunque sia finita metti in discussione anche quello, tutto... questo è l'errore... non portarsi dietro altro se non rancore. E prima che mi dica che non posso capire, sappi che sono stata tradita anche io, per tutti i tre anni della mia prima storia importante. L'uomo per cui avevo litigato con la mia famiglia, l'uomo che mi ha fatto soffrire così tanto.... e ti assicuro che è capitato in un momento non semplice della mia vita personale... eppure quando ripenso a lui, ricordo come ero felice e come lo amavo e come ho sofferto, ricordo tutto perchè fa tutto parte di me...... e mi sento una persona migliore e diversa anche grazie a quello...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io non mi fido quasi di nessuno, *il mio conceetto di fiducia è assai diverso dalla norma.*
> Io posso conoscere 100 persone essere amichevole con 20 di esse e non ffidarmi in pratica di nessuno, in questo modo nessuno scalfisce la mia fiducia. Ma chi entra nel mio mondo, che ha vvoolgioa di conoscere me stesso per come sono veramente viene sempre aggiornato sul fatto che metterò davanti a quella persona anche le mie deboolezze che sono ben protette dalla mia persona. Faccio sapere che non si deve tradire la mia fiducia in tal modo perchè per me equivale ad un omicidio. Adesso di zero persone mi fido, ed ora zero persone potranno farmmi male.












  ma perchè credi che le persone si fidino e appoggino in giro solo perchè 'danno l'impressione' che sia così?
C'è anche chi la fiducia vorrebbe darla e non ci riesce.... 
Tutti portiamo maschere.... e cerchiamo di vivere e sorridere ogni tanto davvero, se ci riesce...


----------



## Old Zyp (8 Giugno 2009)

negare i benefici d'un tradimento è da folli !

e parlo di riceverlo 

appoggio e sottoscrivo Grande !


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*..........*

L'unico beneficio nel subire un tradimento è quello di capire realmente che razza di persona hai davanti.....!Sottoscrivo anche io....!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'unico beneficio nel subire un tradimento è quello di capire realmente che razza di persona hai davanti.....!Sottoscrivo anche io....!!


 mica poco!!!
E si capisce che bisogna contare su di sè e non far degli altri la propria misura.
si comprende che si può sentire una cosa con le orecchie e un'altra col cuore... e bisogna dar credito a entrambi per avere una visione vera.
si ha il beneficio di andare oltre con la propria vita verso cose diverse e migliori, più forti e spesso anche sereni per essere stati, in quel momento, migliori. 
Potrei continuare, ma andrei forse nel mio specifico.
Questo è un quadro generale.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Ti dirò....al di là delle nostre divergenze...apprezzo questo tuo ottimismo...questo tuo vedere sempre l'aspetto positivo delle cose!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (8 Giugno 2009)

secondo me serve per imparare a vivere ! 

quante brutte esperienze si vivono, ma quanto sono formative ! in alcuni casi direi necessarie, addirittura essenziali !


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dirò....al di là delle nostre divergenze...apprezzo questo tuo ottimismo...questo tuo vedere sempre l'aspetto positivo delle cose!!!


OT     oscuro, ti devo confessare una cosa.... sono settimane che ci penso....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Bò magari hai ragione tu...io son pessimista....!!


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

I miei equlibri sono solo personali, se pensate che oltre a quelli non può esistere equlibrio in me capirete quanto mi serve ripristinare il mio equilibrio tradizionale.
Ogni persona è fatta suo modo, c'è gente che reputerebbe la morte una cosa orribile, e quindi l'assassinio una cosa deprecabile, io penso che la morte c'è in quanto siamo mortali e se io morirò anche domani, amen, alla fine era la mia ora. Non ho paura di morire e di ucccidere se è questa la condizione, non lo faccio solo per il fatto che ci sarebbe da pagare il fio e decisamente non mi va di andare in galera a farmi fare il sedere da carcerati astinenti.
Ognuno è fatto a suo modo con punti di forza e punti di debolezza, c'è gente che non ha nappure un punto di forza e neppure uno di debolezza, ma alla fine lascia il segno che lascia.
Io sono quello che ion 15 minuti ha risolto il teorema di Fermat, che ha usato e modificato teoremi matematici al liceo per risolvere situazioni che mi avrebbero costretto a troppi calcoli, ho una  curiosità, o almeno avevo e mi piaceva tutto e come disse la ragazza che frequento riesco essere uomo e bambino allo stesso tempo, cioè ho un entusiasmo quando non sto male che prende, ma una chiusura al mondo che mi mette dietro sbarre dorate.
Io per vivere alcune ore in società devo dormire almeno 12 ore per riprendermi dallo shock e dal disgusto della gente, dal sentirmi toccato da mani che mi ripugnano. Si da quel 21 marzo 2008 sono diventato un misantropo, forse per questo mi odio altamente.

Tutto quello che ero è stato perduto ed è questo che mi fa male, io non ho avuto nulla dalla vita da questa azione idiota, mentre tutti i miei punti di forza non so dove siano finiti e rimane solo la bestia che mi muove, a volte se una persona tradisce e dice di aver comunque amato deve saper chiedere scusa, il non farlo è il solo ammettere che era tutto falso, che il rapporto era di puro interesse e mi spiace, allora anche il mio amore passato muore, tutto muore in questi casi e vorrei solo poter cancellare la mia memoria e quella persona che è stata, perchè ha solo dimostrato che ero utile a lei e null'altro.
Se si ama si sa chiedere scusa.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> I miei equlibri sono solo personali, se pensate che oltre a quelli non può esistere equlibrio in me capirete quanto mi serve ripristinare il mio equilibrio tradizionale.
> Ogni persona è fatta suo modo, c'è gente che reputerebbe la morte una cosa orribile, e quindi l'assassinio una cosa deprecabile, io penso che la morte c'è in quanto siamo mortali e se io morirò anche domani, amen, alla fine era la mia ora. Non ho paura di morire e di ucccidere se è questa la condizione, non lo faccio solo per il fatto che ci sarebbe da pagare il fio e decisamente non mi va di andare in galera a farmi fare il sedere da carcerati astinenti.
> Ognuno è fatto a suo modo con punti di forza e punti di debolezza, c'è gente che non ha nappure un punto di forza e neppure uno di debolezza, ma alla fine lascia il segno che lascia.
> *Io sono quello che ion 15 minuti ha risolto il teorema di Fermat,* che ha usato e modificato teoremi matematici al liceo per risolvere situazioni che mi avrebbero costretto a troppi calcoli, ho una curiosità, o almeno avevo e mi piaceva tutto e come disse la ragazza che frequento riesco essere uomo e bambino allo stesso tempo, cioè ho un entusiasmo quando non sto male che prende, ma una chiusura al mondo che mi mette dietro sbarre dorate.
> ...
























  MAFAMMIILPIACERE!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> I miei equlibri sono solo personali, se pensate che oltre a quelli non può esistere equlibrio in me capirete quanto mi serve ripristinare il mio equilibrio tradizionale.
> Ogni persona è fatta suo modo, c'è gente che reputerebbe la morte una cosa orribile, e quindi l'assassinio una cosa deprecabile, io penso che la morte c'è in quanto siamo mortali e se io morirò anche domani, amen, alla fine era la mia ora. Non ho paura di morire e di ucccidere se è questa la condizione, non lo faccio solo per il fatto che ci sarebbe da pagare il fio e decisamente non mi va di andare in galera a farmi fare il sedere da carcerati astinenti.
> Ognuno è fatto a suo modo con punti di forza e punti di debolezza, c'è gente che non ha nappure un punto di forza e neppure uno di debolezza, ma alla fine lascia il segno che lascia.
> Io sono quello che ion 15 minuti ha risolto il teorema di Fermat, che ha usato e modificato teoremi matematici al liceo per risolvere situazioni che mi avrebbero costretto a troppi calcoli, ho una curiosità, o almeno avevo e mi piaceva tutto e come disse la ragazza che frequento riesco essere uomo e bambino allo stesso tempo, cioè ho un entusiasmo quando non sto male che prende, ma una chiusura al mondo che mi mette dietro sbarre dorate.
> ...


è questo che ti limita!
credere che quello che è accaduto non possa rappresentare niente per te se non una botta di straccio a cancellare tutto.
non è così! 
Hai imparato che non puoi fidarti del tutto e che la parola amore può far male.
Hai imparato che valevi in quel momento più di lei e potevi essere fiero di te, di essere corso da lei bisognosa anche se ti aveva lasciato. 
Hai imparato che nella vita non c'è solo il bianco o nero,almeno per gli altri, ma non vuol dire che di questo devi fare nè la tua misura nè quella dell'altra gente.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Primo, il teorema di fermat per risolverlo è una estrema cavolata, peccato che matematici non pensavano con la mente di tale personaggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Del resto io o non do fiducia o la do, adesso sento che non posso più darla se non giudicando una persona in molte cose della sua vita, per esempio se solo scoprissi che la ragazza che frequento ha tradito in passato, ecco eviterei di darle la mia fiducia per sempre, perchè sono convinto che chi pecca una volta in un campo...poi per ripeccare lo fa con più facilità, meglio non rischiare nel mio caso, non sono uno sperimentatore sulla mia pelle.
Io eero fiero di me allora, ma appena ho scoperto del tradimento non sono stato più fiero, sono stato solo un gran coglione, come chiunque stia con una persona che tradisce.

Comunque prendo spunto dallle tue parole, ma comunque mi vedo solo come un gran coglione e la mia ex ha rrincarato la dose nei periodi successivi che ho scoperto al tradimento, quindi supponendo che tutto sia vero io sono solo una persona adatta a farsi usare.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Primo, il teorema di fermat per risolverlo è una estrema cavolata, peccato che matematici non pensavano con la mente di tale personaggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorvolando sul teorema di fermant (Anzi, no, caXXo, non sorvolo, c'è gente che ci ha passato la vita a risolverlo con equazioni e geometrie di ennesimo grado, lo stesso fermant non lo risolse davvero bensì lo credeva, ingannandosi, non lo mise per iscritto e non fece e a tempo a verificarlo, morendo in duello contro l'uomo che aveva fatto cornuto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ecco, non condivido affatto questo!!!
Col mio primo ragazzo non mi resi conto del 'tradimento' se non alla fine ma non mi credetti 'cogliona' per questo! seppure molti mi avessero anche messo in guardia! E mai mi permetterei di dire che il mio ex sia coglione solo perchè tradito! 
Io lo rispetto e lo stimo e trovo sia migfliore di me perchè nella crisi lui non ha tradito. Eppure sono convinta che quella che amasse di più ero io. 
Ma se queste cose non le vuoi ascoltare, se non metti in discussione nulla, nemmeno te stesso davvero, che senso ha star qui a parlare?


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Allora, mi sono sentito un coglione perchè il mio pensiero eera semplice, se una persona ha amato un'altra anche se questo sentimento scema comunque può rimanere il rispetto e comunque rimane un affetto. lei che affetto ha mostrato a me dopo? Non mi vuole parlare, mi ha cancellato dalla sua vita come se fossi stato io il traditore e mi ha offeso nello stesso modo.
Mi chiedo che affetto poteva avere una persona del genere?
Io quindi sono un coglione ad avere sinceramente amato un mostro sifffatto, per essere andato li a consolarla mentre lei invece non ha mai pensato ai miei di sentimenti, ma solo ai suoi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mi sono sentito un coglione perchè il mio pensiero eera semplice, se una persona ha amato un'altra anche se questo sentimento scema comunque può rimanere il rispetto e comunque rimane un affetto. lei che affetto ha mostrato a me dopo? Non mi vuole parlare, mi ha cancellato dalla sua vita come se fossi stato io il traditore e mi ha offeso nello stesso modo.
> Mi chiedo che affetto poteva avere una persona del genere?
> Io quindi sono un coglione ad avere sinceramente amato un mostro sifffatto, per essere andato li a consolarla mentre lei invece non ha mai pensato ai miei di sentimenti, ma solo ai suoi.


VISTO CHE COSTANTEMENTE IGNORI I MIEI POST PERCHE' PROBABILMENTE TI STO SUL PISELLO, TE LO SCRIVO COSI' GRANDE AFFINCHE' TU POSSA LEGGERE E MAGARI CAPIRE.....
PIANTALA DI PIANGERTI ADDOSSO E INIZIA A FARE QUALCOSA PER TE PERCHE' DEVI VIVERE TU.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> VISTO CHE COSTANTEMENTE IGNORI I MIEI POST PERCHE' PROBABILMENTE TI STO SUL PISELLO, TE LO SCRIVO COSI' GRANDE AFFINCHE' TU POSSA LEGGERE E MAGARI CAPIRE.....
> PIANTALA DI PIANGERTI ADDOSSO E INIZIA A FARE QUALCOSA PER TE PERCHE' DEVI VIVERE TU.


Cosa posso fare per me? il mio unico ricordo di volontà era quello di finire il mio esame, ma senza una mente cosciente lucida c'è poco da fare, dormo per ora parecchie ore al giorno, mi fa star bene, ma davvero non so cosa fare per me, nulla mi da piacere.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Cosa posso fare per me? il mio unico ricordo di volontà era quello di finire il mio esame, ma senza una mente cosciente lucida c'è poco da fare, dormo per ora parecchie ore al giorno, mi fa star bene, ma davvero non so cosa fare per me, nulla mi da piacere.


io credo che tu la tua volontà la stia usando solo per non uscire dalla cacca in cui ti trovi. Non ti stai facendo un regalo, daniele, proprio per niente....penso che i tuoi studi ti piacciano, hai verso te stesso il dovere quantomeno di provarci.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Il fatto è che non controllo le mie emozioni attualmente, io prima ero puntato molto sullo studio, mi piaceva e comunque sia non era un problema per me studiare in qualsiasi posto, persino in treno riuscivo a studiare, ma adesso mentre mi metto dentro a studiare magari ce la faccio più o meno per tre giorni e dopo mi vengono degli attacchi di panico enormi e rimango chiuso a casa a piangere, no so che mi pigli, ma io sto male davvero in quei momenti.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> I miei equlibri sono solo personali, se pensate che oltre a quelli non può esistere equlibrio in me capirete quanto mi serve ripristinare il mio equilibrio tradizionale.
> Ogni persona è fatta suo modo, c'è gente che reputerebbe la morte una cosa orribile, e quindi l'assassinio una cosa deprecabile, io penso che la morte c'è in quanto siamo mortali e se io morirò anche domani, amen, alla fine era la mia ora. Non ho paura di morire e di ucccidere se è questa la condizione, non lo faccio solo per il fatto che ci sarebbe da pagare il fio e decisamente non mi va di andare in galera a farmi fare il sedere da carcerati astinenti.
> Ognuno è fatto a suo modo con punti di forza e punti di debolezza, c'è gente che non ha nappure un punto di forza e neppure uno di debolezza, ma alla fine lascia il segno che lascia.
> Io sono quello che ion 15 minuti ha risolto il teorema di Fermat, che ha usato e modificato teoremi matematici al liceo per risolvere situazioni che mi avrebbero costretto a troppi calcoli, ho una curiosità, o almeno avevo e mi piaceva tutto e come disse la ragazza che frequento riesco essere uomo e bambino allo stesso tempo, cioè ho un entusiasmo quando non sto male che prende, ma una chiusura al mondo che mi mette dietro sbarre dorate.
> ...


sarò pure maligno ma a me pare un tentativo stilistico di bella scrittura e null'altro....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non controllo le mie emozioni attualmente, io prima ero puntato molto sullo studio, mi piaceva e comunque sia non era un problema per me studiare in qualsiasi posto, persino in treno riuscivo a studiare, ma adesso mentre mi metto dentro a studiare magari ce la faccio più o meno per tre giorni e dopo mi vengono degli attacchi di panico enormi e rimango chiuso a casa a piangere, no so che mi pigli, ma io sto male davvero in quei momenti.


non so che dirti daniele, io a 20 anni mi so' lasciata col primo fidanzato dopo 2 anni e passa e dopo che erano passati 12 gg da quando eravamo stati dal notaio per acquistare una villetta in costruzione con tanto di cospicuo acconto versato all'atto del compromesso. Motivo? era un mese che andava a letto con la mia milgiore amica e scelse la vigilia di natale per dirmelo....feste di natale rovinate, capodanno passato a piangere e ubriacarmi....fino al 6 gennaio.....finite le feste, mi alzo la mattina e decido che le lacrime per lui erano finite e tanto valeva costruire qualcosa per me vuuisto chue il progetto con lui era miseramente fallito.....mi mancavano 11 esami per laurearmi e la tesi. Mi son laureata 24 mesi dopo.....studiavo con le sue foto intorno, tutto me lo ricordava e + mi venivano in mente i ricordi, + mi veniva voglia di incendiargli l'auto nuova, + mi accanivo a studiare e prenotare gli esami.....è la mia storia...è un'esperienza diversa....ma è stato un modo per uscirne. Tu devi trovare il tuo.


a parte che poi il tizio ha scoperto di essere gay....


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a parte che poi il tizio ha scoperto di essere gay....


Non c'è sodddisfazione? pensa quante volte gli avrai augurato di pigliarlo in quel posto...adesso non farà altro!


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non c'è sodddisfazione? pensa quante volte gli avrai augurato di pigliarlo in quel posto...adesso non farà altro!


ciao, da quanto tempo è finita?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non c'è sodddisfazione? pensa quante volte gli avrai augurato di pigliarlo in quel posto...adesso non farà altro!


sinceramente non provo soddisfazione....l'ho rivisto poco dopo per un suo lutto e problemi economici consequenziali molto molto gravi ed è stato uno schifo di incontro....l'indifferenza completa, come se non fossimo mai stati fidanzati.


----------



## Old danut (8 Giugno 2009)

Ebbene al primo tradimento io piansi un poco ma poi mi ritirai su pensando che poi era un caso a parte, che di persone di merda così non c'eera pieno il mondo. la mia ex di Roma mi sava affianco in quel periodo e non sapete quante cose ha detto contro la mia prima ex, quante offese persino ed oggi io penso che tutte quelle offese che lei tirava contro l'altra...dovrebbe consciamente dirsele a se stessa. Ed invece le persone crescono e quando fanno una cazzata...zack si autoassolvono. Quando scoprìì il tradimento ebbe il coraggio di dire che lei soffriva perchè avendo tradito me non poteva credere più nell'amore, poverina la ragazza, dovevo comprenderla, ma sti due gran cazzi! Ma possibile che a me è sempre stata richiesta comprensione e mai data? Questa seconda ragazza mi ha fatto comprendere di che pasta sono fatte la maggior parte delle persone che usano la parola amare come usano la carta igienica, senza sapere cosa significhi.
Odio le persone che si autoassolvono, cavoli sei tu che devi farti assolvere al massimo non devi essere giudice e giuria di te stesso, alla fine ovvio che il mondo cambia e tu risulterai sempre poco colpevole.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MAFAMMIILPIACERE!



Io c'ho impiegato 2 minuti e mezzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	



























A chiudere il libro


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io c'ho impiegato 2 minuti e mezzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuol dire che l'hai comprato...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vuol dire che l'hai comprato...



Mi toccava


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi toccava


 profondamente?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> profondamente?



No il permesso di toccarmi profondamente l'ho dato solo a un certo Andrew Wiles (AKA danut)... ma perche' ha dato prova di valore


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Danut perdonami, ma proprio non sono riuscita a sorvolare


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No il permesso di toccarmi profondamente l'ho dato solo a un certo Andrew Wiles (AKA danut)... ma perche' ha dato prova di valore


 ma il valore a che infinito tendeva?
(aka danut?)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma il valore a che infinito tendeva?
> (aka danut?)


 also known as danut.....


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> also known as danut.....


 cioè mi state dicendo che danut è il nomignolo di Andrew Wiles?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè mi state dicendo che danut è il nomignolo di Andrew Wiles?


 lettry sta prendendo per il culo danut che ha scritto di aver risolto il teorema in pochissimo


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma il valore a che infinito tendeva?
> (aka danut?)



Andrew Wiles e' riuscito nel 1994 a dimostrare il teorema di Fermat ... se Danut ci riesce non puo' che essere Wiles 

	
	
		
		
	


	





AKA sta As Known As


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lettry sta prendendo per il culo danut che ha scritto di aver risolto il teorema in pochissimo


Quel povero cristo c'ha impiegato 7 anni


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Andrew Wiles e' riuscito nel 1994 a dimostrare il teorema di Fermat ... se Danut ci riesce non puo' che essere Wiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, ma danut ha detto che banalmente ci è riuscito in 15 minuti mentre la dimostrazione di wiles è molto complicata...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ok, ma danut ha detto che banalmente ci è riuscito in 15 minuti mentre la dimostrazione di wiles è molto complicata...


Se cosi' fosse, perdonatemi se mantengo il mio forte dubbio, danut dovrebbe farsi pubblicare la dimostrazione al teorema di Fermat che verrebbe chiamato teorema di Fermat-Wiles-Danut...


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se cosi' fosse, perdonatemi se mantengo il mio forte dubbio, danut dovrebbe farsi pubblicare la dimostrazione al teorema di Fermat che verrebbe chiamato teorema di Fermat-Wiles-Danut...


 proviamo a chiedergli di dimostrare la serie di fibonacci...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

*cacchio significa?*

*La successione di Fibonacci*

*Alcune proprietà - con dimostrazioni*​Puoi trovare il *problema originale di Fibonacci* nella pagina: La successione di Fibonacci.​*Definizione della successione di Fibonacci*
Prendendo lo spunto dal famoso problema dei conigli, e estendendolo, la successione di Fibonacci può essere definita così:

i primi 2 elementi sono 1, 1;
ogni altro elemento è dato dalla somma dei due che lo precedono.
Chiamando Fib la successione di Fibonacci, abbiamo la seguente definizione matematica:

*Fib(1) = 1*
*Fib(2) = 1*
*Fib = Fib(n-2)+Fib(n-1) per n = 3, 4, 5, ...*
In base a questa definizione si assume convenzionalmente *Fib(0) = 0*.
La successione di Fibonacci, dunque, è:
0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, ...
Si osservi che la funzione Fib è *ricorsiva*, cioè è definita in termini della funzione stessa.
*Una formula per calcolare Fib in funzione di n
*Tino, al Forum, segnala una formula "diabolica" che permette di calcolare l'n-esimo termine della successione di Fibonacci conoscendo soltanto n.
La *formula di Binet* è la seguente:
*Fib**=**1
*




*5*[(*1+*




*5
2*)*n**-*(*1-*




*5
2*)*n*]
Il numero *phi = (1+*




*5)/2* che compare nella relazione precedente, è il famoso _rapporto aureo.
_Siccome: *(1-*




*5)/2 = 1-phi*, la formula di Binet può essere scritta così:​*Fib =**1
*




*5*[(*phi*)*n**-*(*1-phi*)*n*]
N.B. Il simbolo 




5 è la radice quadrata di 5
Le domande sono:
a) come si dimostra la validità della formula?
b) perché il risultato, per n intero, è sempre intero? perché la radice di 5 sparisce sempre?
Alessandro B. in una E-mail pone altre due domande.
*Massimo comun divisore nella successione di Fibonacci
*Il massimo comun divisore tra due numeri di Fibonacci Fib e Fib(m) è il numero della successione, corrispondente al massimo comun divisore di n e m, ovvero:
MCD(Fib,Fib(m)) = Fib(MCD(n,m))
Es.: Fib(10) = 55, Fib(5) = 5, MCD(Fib(10),Fib(5)) = Fib(MCD(10,5)) = Fib(5) =5
Questa proprietà è stata scoperta nel 1876 da Edouard Lucas (1842-1891), l’autore della classica opera Recreations Mathematiques.
Come si dimostra?
*Se un numero di Fibonacci è primo allora il suo indice è primo
*Se mettiamo a confronto la successione di Fibonacci con una successione di numeri naturali, noteremo che ad ogni numero di Fibonacci primo corrisponde un indice primo. (con l'eccezione di Fib(3)=4).
Non vale il viceversa.
n12345678910111213141516Fib1123581321345589144233377610987​E' vero?
Come si dimostra?
*Risposte & riflessioni*

*Una formula per calcolare Fib in funzione di n
*Ricordiamo che:







 = (

	
	
		
		
	


	




5 + 1)/2
1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




 = (1 - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




5)/2






*(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




) = 1






-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




) = 

	
	
		
		
	


	




5
Siccome 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e (1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




) sono radici dell'equazione x2=x+1, si può dimostrare (per induzione) che:
*se x**2**=x+1 allora x**n** = Fib * x + Fib(n-1), per n>0.*
Da dimostrare...
Sostituiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 al posto di x:





n = Fib * 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 + Fib(n-1)
Ma siccome anche (1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




) è soluzione, possiamo sostituirlo:
(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




)n = Fib * (1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




) + Fib(n-1)
Sottraiamo le due espressioni:





n-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




)n = Fib * (

	
	
		
		
	


	




-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




))
Ricaviamo Fib:
Fib =

	
	
		
		
	


	




n-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




)n
------------------
(

	
	
		
		
	


	




-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




))=

	
	
		
		
	


	




n-(1-

	
	
		
		
	


	




)n
--------------





5​Sostituendo il valore di 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, ricaviamo:
*Fib**=**1
*




*5*[(*1+*




*5
2*)*n**-*(*1-*




*5
2*)*n*]
*Massimo comun divisore nella successione di Fibonacci
*Voglio dimostrare che:
MCD(Fib,Fib(m)) = Fib(MCD(n,m))
*Prima cosa che serve
*Prima di tutto dobbiamo dimostrare che che *Fib e Fib(n+1) sono sempre primi fra loro*, cioè non hanno fattori primi comuni.
Ecco una semplicissima dimostrazione.
Ricordiamo che:

Se A e B hanno un fattore comune, esso è fattore anche di A+B.
Se A e B hanno un fattore comune, esso è fattore anche di B-A.
Se A e B NON hanno fattori comuni, allora NON ne hanno neppure B e A+B.
Perciò se B e A+B allora anche la loro differenza ha quel fattore e la differenza è proprio A
Prendiamo 3 numeri di Fibonacci successivi: saranno del tipo A, B, A+B.
Se A e B sono primi fra loro, allora anche B e A+B lo saranno. Quindi, se trovo una coppia di numeri di Fibonacci successivi primi fra loro allora, da quel punto in avanti, tutte le coppie di numeri consecutivi saranno primi fra loro.
La successione di Fibonacci è:
0,1,1,2,3,5,...
Visto che 2 e 3 sono primi fra loro allora lo saranno tutte le coppie successive.
*Seconda cosa che serve
Se m divide n allora Fib(m) divide Fib*
n12345678910111213141516Fib1123581321345589144233377610987​Esempio 4 divide 12, quindi 3 divide 144.
Ora che ci penso, questo non credo di averlo utilizzato.
*Terza cosa che serve: la regola della somma
Fib(m+n) = Fib(m)*Fib(n-1) + Fib*Fib(m+1)*
n12345678910111213141516Fib1123581321345589144233377610987​Esempio: m=4; n=6; Fib(4+6) = Fib(10)
= Fib(4)*Fib(5) + Fib(6)*Fib(5)
= 3*5 + 8*5=15+40 = 55 = Fib(10)
Da dimostrare...
Si dimostra utilizzando la matrice di transizione.
Oppure per induzione, fissando t e facendo variare u.
*Quarta cosa che serve: il famoso algoritmo di Euclide*
*Se n = qm+r, allora MCD(n,m) = MCD(m,r)*
Questo non lo dimostro, perché è molto noto, ma siccome è determinante per la dimostrazione del teorema, lo spiego e faccio un esempio.
Se permettete, lo utilizzerò in una versione semplificata in cui q=1.
*Se n = m+r, allora MCD(n,m) = MCD(m,r)*
Prendiamo a,b interi con a,b>0 e supponiamo 0<a<b.

Sottraiamo a da b, avremo che:
b-a+r1, con r1<b.
Osserviamo che:
- se r1=0, allora b = a e abbiamo già che MCD(a,b)=a;
-altrimenti:
*MCD(a,b) = MCD(a,r1),
*con il vantaggio che r1 sarà minore di b.
Ora ripetiamo lo stesso procedimento sostituendo al posto di a e b i nuovi valori a e r1 (supponiamo a>=r1)
Sottraendo r1 da a avremo:
a-r1=r2, con r2<=a.
dove
- se r2=0, si ha che r1=a, quindi MCD(a,b) = MCD(a,r1) = r2;
-altrimenti:
*MCD(a,b)=MCD(a,r1)=MCD(r1,r2).*
Andando avanti così, r(i) diventerà sempre più piccolo e ad un certo punto avremo un r(k)=0
*MCD(a,b)=MCD(a,r1)=MCD(r1,r2)=...=MCD(r(k-1),0)=r(k-1)
*Quindi:
*MCD(a,b)=r(k-1)*
Ecco un esempio pratico:*
MCD(60,35)=
MCD(35,25)=
MCD(25,10)=
MCD(10,15)=
MCD(10,5)=
MCD(5,5)=
MCD(5,0)=5
*Questo algoritmo è meno rapido di quello di Euclide ma mi sembra che calzi meglio alla conclusione della dimostrazione.
*FINALMENTE si comincia.
*Consideriamo due numeri di Fibonacci: Fib(m) and Fib(m+n).
Utilizziamo la seguente proprietà:
*Fib(m+n) = Fib(m)*Fib(n-1) + Fib*Fib(m+1)*
Dalla proprietà discende che:
MCD(Fib(m), Fib(m+n)) =
MCD(Fib(m), Fib(m)*Fib(n-1) + Fib*Fib(m+1)) = (ho applicato banalmente la formula al secondo termine)
MCD(Fib(m), Fib*Fib(m+1)) = (ho eliminato l'addendo Fib(m)*Fib(n-1) perché è multiplo di Fib(m))
MCD(Fib(m), Fib) (ho eliminato il fattore Fib(m+1) perché è relativamente primo con Fib(m))
Per ora ho dimostrato che:
MCD(Fib(m), Fib(m+n)) = MCD(Fib(m), Fib)
*Se noi guardiamo gli argomenti (o indici) delle Fib(k) scopriamo di essere di fronte proprio all'algoritmo di Euclide!*
Se n = m+r, allora MCD(n,m) = MCD(m,r)
Ciò significa che, in particolare, nell'espressione:
*MCD(Fib(m), Fib)
*possiamo sostituire al maggiore fra m ed n, la differenza fra i due. Se ad esempio n>m, possiamo scrivere:
*MCD(Fib(m), Fib) = MCD(Fib(m), Fib(n-m)) = MCD(Fib(m), Fib(r)) *con il vantaggio che n<=n
A questo punto, come abbiamo fatto con l'algoritmo semplificato di Euclide, possiamo andare avanti ad oltranza fino ad incontrare una differenza uguale a zero. Avremo allora:
*MCD(Fib(m), Fib) = ... ... ... = MCD(Fib(d), Fib(0)) = Fib(d)

*Ma, attenzione, che cosa è d?
Per come abbiamo applicato l'algoritmo, *d è proprio il MCD(m,n)*!
E ora, la sostituzione finale.
*MCD(Fib(m), Fib) = Fib(d) = Fib(MCD(m,n))*
*Che è quello che volevamo dimostrare. Grandioso!*
*Se Fib(m) è primo allora m è primo (con l'eccezione m=4)*
n12345678910111213141516Fib1123581321345589144233377610987​Si può utilizzare questa proprietà:*
Fib(nk) è multiplo di Fib(k) per qualsiasi n>1 e per k >1*
Da dimostrare...
Consideriamo un numero m, composto (maggiore di 4).
Allora: m=n*k e Fib(m) = Fib(nk)
Siccome Fib(nk) è multiplo di Fib(k) possiamo concludere che Fib(m) è composto.
In definitiva, vale l'impicazione:
*Se m è composto allora Fib(m) è composto.*
Da questa si può costruire l'implicazione contronominale:
Se *Fib(m) **NON è composto** allora m **NON è composto**.*
ovvero
Se *Fib(m) è primo allora m è primo.*


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> proviamo a chiedergli di dimostrare la serie di fibonacci...


Ma gia' quella e' dimostrata... Fermat s'e' ubriacato ha sparato una cazzata giu' al pub e vai 350 anni che i matematici cercano di capire... poi arriva Min-di-Andu-Wiles piu' fumato che mai caga 200 pagine incomprensibili al resto dei matematici e voila'... la dimostrazione.

Comunque *siccome che* odio la matematica passo, ne ho parlato fin troppo e mi sento debilitata


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *La successione di Fibonacci*
> 
> *Alcune proprietà - con dimostrazioni*​Puoi trovare il *problema originale di Fibonacci* nella pagina: La successione di Fibonacci.​*Definizione della successione di Fibonacci*
> Prendendo lo spunto dal famoso problema dei conigli, e estendendolo, la successione di Fibonacci può essere definita così:
> ...


elementare watson


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

ho letto un libro un paio di anni fa (romanzo) basato sulla dimostrazione di un teorema matematico rimasto insoluto per secoli...forse è proprio questo di fermat...non ricordo più bene la trama, ma mi ricordo che mi era molto piaciuto...

emma tu sei una donna perversa....


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> elementare watson


 Wales....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho letto un libro un paio di anni fa (romanzo) basato sulla dimostrazione di un teorema matematico rimasto insoluto per secoli...forse è proprio questo di fermat...non ricordo più bene la trama, ma mi ricordo che mi era molto piaciuto...
> 
> emma tu sei una donna perversa....


C'e' un libro su Fermat... che dice proprio che il furbacchione a quanto pare non diede mai una dimostrazione... spetta che cerco


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

comunque io posso recitarvi a memoria anche il teorema di ferradini


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Simon Singh L'ultimo teorema di Fermat... storia romanzata


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma gia' quella e' dimostrata... Fermat s'e' ubriacato ha sparato una cazzata giu' al pub e vai 350 anni che i matematici cercano di capire... poi arriva Min-di-Andu-Wiles piu' fumato che mai caga 200 pagine incomprensibili al resto dei matematici e voila'... la dimostrazione.
> 
> Comunque *siccome che* odio la matematica passo, ne ho parlato fin troppo e mi sento debilitata


sempre che io non dica cagate o ricordi male esiste un teorema basato sulla serie di fibonacci che pare sia indimostrabile e che sia motli secoli che ci si provi...posso anche sbagliarmi


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sempre che io non dica cagate o ricordi male esiste un teorema basato sulla serie di fibonacci che pare sia indimostrabile e che sia motli secoli che ci si provi...posso anche sbagliarmi


Figuvati cavo... pvotvei tvanquillamente sbagliave io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho letto un libro un paio di anni fa (romanzo) basato sulla dimostrazione di un teorema matematico rimasto insoluto per secoli...forse è proprio questo di fermat...non ricordo più bene la trama, ma mi ricordo che mi era molto piaciuto...
> 
> emma tu sei una donna perversa....
















 moi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figuvati cavo... pvotvei tvanquillamente sbagliave io


che cacchio di avatar ti sei messa?


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Simon Singh L'ultimo teorema di Fermat... storia romanzata


 non sono sicuro che sia questo. il mio se non ricordo male parla di un ragazzo e di uno zio un po' mezzo pazzo che cerca per tutta la vita di dimostrare un teorema e anche il ragazzo è dotato di una forte mente matematica e non ricordo se poi il ragazzo lo dimostra o lo fa lo zio o forse nessuno dei due ci riesce...boh, non ricordo


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> moi?


no, mia nonna in carriola....


----------



## Old sperella (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice non ti si può guardare conciata così


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cacchio di avatar ti sei messa?


Pierre Fermat... un simpatico burlone


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

bastardi! perchè mi ignorate?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastardi! perchè mi ignorate?


Perche' Teorema di Ferradini e' inascoltabile


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' Teorema di Ferradini e' inascoltabile


preferisci quello di pitagora??
oh raga! io ho fatto un liceo umanistico, mica stavo lì a studiar teoremi!


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cacchio di avatar ti sei messa?


 sarà pierre fermat o leonardo fibonacci, no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, mia nonna in carriola....


per me la carriola è la posizione da letto che in un film comico facevano laura antonelli e nonmiricordochi


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastardi! perchè mi ignorate?


 perchè lettrice e ha ragione e perchè non sei un numero primo...
e a proposito dei numeri primi, il teorema del libro che ho letto riguardava (sempre che io non sbagli ma così mi pare proprio) i numeri primi...dai iautatemi che voglio ricordare 'sto 'azzo di libro...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

*san rinco proteggici tu*



reale ha detto:


> perchè lettrice e ha ragione e perchè non sei un numero primo...
> e a proposito dei numeri primi, il teorema del libro che ho letto riguardava (sempre che io non sbagli ma così mi pare proprio) i numeri primi...dai iautatemi che voglio ricordare 'sto 'azzo di libro...


depennami dall'agenta.
E auguri per l'onomastico


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per me la carriola è la posizione da letto che in un film comico facevano laura antonelli e nonmiricordochi


 lo faceva prima col suo fidanzato adriano pappalardo e poi con un succedaneo maurizio micheli...ma come si fa dico io a dimenticarsi i nomi degli attori dei film della storia della cinematografia?


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> depennami dall'agenta.
> E auguri per l'onomastico
















comunque facendo una ricerca c'è anche un libro sul teorema di fermat in cui un matematico ne rivela la dimostrazione ad un pappagallo....quini non ti depenno ma ti spenno...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè lettrice e ha ragione e perchè non sei un numero primo...
> e a proposito dei numeri primi, il teorema del libro che ho letto riguardava (sempre che io non sbagli ma così mi pare proprio) i numeri primi...dai iautatemi che voglio ricordare 'sto 'azzo di libro...


 l'enigma dei numeri primi, l'ipotesi di riemann?


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> preferisci quello di pitagora??
> oh raga! io ho fatto un liceo umanistico, mica stavo lì a studiar teoremi!


e allora recitaci
In su la vetta della torre antica...


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'enigma dei numeri primi, l'ipotesi di riemann?


 sono due titoli distinti e separati? sai che forse è "l'enigma dei numeri primi?"...vado a cercare la trama... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mo' mi sono intestardito...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e allora recitaci
> In su la vetta della torre antica...



ti giuro su pilù (come un figlio) che la so tutta a memoria perchè lo adoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi è D'in su la vetta!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti giuro su pilù (come un figlio) che la so tutta a memoria perchè lo adoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho fatto un test su FB "che poesia italiana sei?".....m'è venuto fuori foscolo


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

porcc................mi sa che non è lui...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono due titoli distinti e separati? sai che forse è "l'enigma dei numeri primi?"...vado a cercare la trama...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NO DAI... CAPITA COSI' DI RADO!*


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti giuro su pilù (come un figlio) che la so tutta a memoria perchè lo adoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e io ho fatto l'itis mink... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




risolvimi un limite e poi ne riparliamo del "D'in..."


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *NO DAI... CAPITA COSI' DI RADO!*








































dai...aiutatemi....non riuscirò a dormire...siete obsolete e inutili...persino danut secondo me saprebbe aiutarmi....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e io ho fatto l'itis mink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno un limite notevole


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho fatto un test su FB "che poesia italiana sei?".....m'è venuto fuori foscolo


* ALLEGRIA SIORE E SIORI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
'n suicidio di massa........


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno un limite notevole


no che poi ci chiede di recitargli tutto il V canto dell'inferno...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> porcc................mi sa che non è lui...


 il genio dei numeri?


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

EUREKA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ecco il libro di cui parlavo:
"Lo zio Petros e la congettura di Goldbach" di Apostolos Doxiadis 
A me è piaciuto molto. Leggetelo anche se non vi piace la matematica.
eccovi la trama:

*Tutto il libro si basa sulla congettura di Goldbach, che afferma che tutti i numeri pari maggiori di due possono essere espressi come la somma di due numeri primi. La storia si concentra sulla figura di Petros Papachristos,un uomo che agli occhi di tutti è conosiuto come un fallito, uno che ha sprecato la sua vita nel tentare di risolvere uno dei più grandi enigmi della matematica. Solo il suo nipote prediletto è affascinato dalla sua figura, anche se in famiglia glielo hanno sempre descritto come "il prototipo del fallito". Anche il nipote comincia ad appassionarsi alla matematica ma zio Petros gli fa promettere di non fare il matematico se non fosse riuscito a risolvere un problema, che poi si rivelò essere la congettura di Gouldbach. *

Non vi rivelo il finale.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

http://alcamar.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/esclusivo-lon-carlucci-dimostra-la-congettura-di-goldbach/


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Suvvia pensate bene al teorema di Fermat e a chi fosse lui! esiste una coppia di numeri la cui somma è un cubo stesso. I matematici non si sono resi conto di essere stati presi per il sedere per anni da codesto personaggio (e a buon ragione) mentre lui aveva ben chiaro il giochetto che non meriterebbe 200 pagine di dimostrazione.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho letto un libro un paio di anni fa (romanzo) basato sulla dimostrazione di un teorema matematico rimasto insoluto per secoli...forse è proprio questo di fermat...non ricordo più bene la trama, ma mi ricordo che mi era molto piaciuto...
> 
> emma tu sei una donna perversa....


 sicuramente era 'l'ultimo teorema di fermat'! 

















bellissimo romanzo, storia vera.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' un libro su Fermat... che dice proprio che il furbacchione a quanto pare non diede mai una dimostrazione... spetta che cerco


 Fermat doveva andare al duello e scrisse in fretta sul margine del libro il teorema, seguito da 'ho trovato una dimostrazione bellissima per questo teorema, ma non ci sta sul margine di questa pagina' (qualcosa del genere).... lo fecero fuori in duello....


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'enigma dei numeri primi, l'ipotesi di riemann?


 letto trama, bello, me lo compro!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il genio dei numeri?


 OT completo: ho visto Jonh Nash ad una conferenza mesi fa... porello, una pena!!! Evidentemente è imbottito di farmaci contro la schizofrenia e lo invitano solo per il nome. Ha detto poche frasi e quasi tutte noiose e banali, c'era un altro economista israeliano, con lui, che ha tenuto banco tutta la conferenza, facendo ridere tutti, davvero in gamba (circa 80anni e più!)


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> http://alcamar.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/esclusivo-lon-carlucci-dimostra-la-congettura-di-goldbach/


 dimmi che è uno scherzo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Suvvia pensate bene al teorema di Fermat e a chi fosse lui! *esiste una coppia di numeri la cui somma è un cubo stesso*. I matematici non si sono resi conto di essere stati presi per il sedere per anni da codesto personaggio (e a buon ragione) mentre lui aveva ben chiaro il giochetto che non meriterebbe 200 pagine di dimostrazione.
























  al quadrato, anzi, al cubo!
che diamine intendi? il teorema di fermat non dice questo....


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

il teorema di fermat era scritto in questo modo originrariamente, ciè con n maggiore di 2, un giochetto aggiuntivo. In teoria nepppure lui ne sapeva la souzione. se non che fosse un gran burlone rompiscatole.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> il teorema di fermat era scritto in questo modo originrariamente, ciè con n maggiore di 2, un giochetto aggiuntivo. In teoria nepppure lui ne sapeva la souzione. se non che fosse un gran burlone rompiscatole.


io non ti capisco, perdonami, sarai un genio in matematica ma l'italiano tuo oggi non lo capisco.
rispiegami


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Fermat si divertiva a mettere in scacco i matematici, prendendo il teorema di pitagora ha semplicemente aumentato la potenza di 2 con una potenza n maggiore di 2.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fermat si divertiva a mettere in scacco i matematici, prendendo il teorema di pitagora ha semplicemente aumentato la potenza di 2 con una potenza n maggiore di 2.


 e quindi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























(ti premetto che conosco il teorema di fermat e non pretendo di capire la sua dimostrazione, ma il concetto sì...... dimmi tu invece enunciato e base (solo la base) della tua dimostrazione....


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

*«* È impossibile separare un cubo in due cubi, o una potenza quarta in due potenze quarte, o in generale, tutte le potenze maggiori di due come somma della stessa potenza. Dispongo di una meravigliosa dimostrazione di questo teorema, che non può essere contenuta nel margine troppo stretto della pagina *»*
     (Pierre de Fermat)

Ok, partiamo dallle ipotesi su!  vediamo che limiti ci ha dato il caro Pierre de Fermat.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *«* È impossibile separare un cubo in due cubi, o una potenza quarta in due potenze quarte, o in generale, tutte le potenze maggiori di due come somma della stessa potenza. Dispongo di una meravigliosa dimostrazione di questo teorema, che non può essere contenuta nel margine troppo stretto della pagina *»*
> (Pierre de Fermat)
> 
> Ok, partiamo dallle ipotesi su! vediamo che limiti ci ha dato il caro Pierre de Fermat.


I professori li ho avuti e mi sono già laureata.
non mi sembra che quello che tu abbia scritto finora siano altro che un mare di sciocchezze miste ad autoincensarsi.
se hai una dimostrazione semplice sono certa che toglieranno a wales i suoi 50.000,00 dollari di borsa (ottenuti con dimostrazioni elaborate e NON plausibili per fermat che non aveva tali conoscenze avanzate) e li daranno a te, risolvendo così' i tuoi problemi economici e di autostima in un sol colpo.


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Io non ho mai avuto problemi di autostima, ho solo problemi a fidarmi del mondo e quindi tutto quello che faccio e tutto quello che creo rimane dentro di me. Stai parlando con un misantropo, quindi pensa a cosa penso dell'essere umano in se.


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Tornando ad altro, adesso mi metto a dormire fino alle 19 se mi riesce, più dormo meno penso.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tornando ad altro, adesso mi metto a dormire fino alle 19 se mi riesce, più dormo meno penso.


 ah, e io che pensavo al prossimo nobel per te!


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non capisco perché vi scandalizzate tanto per quello che scrive Danut.
> o siete voi ad essere sempre a piombo senza perdere mai il controllo, pensare cose brutte rivolte a chi vi ha fatto del male, o siamo io e Danut ad essere davvero fuori di cranio.
> a me non sconvolge affatto leggere quello che scrive, perché ho sentito scorrere nelle vene lo stesso tipo di catrame denso, ho pensato cose pazzesche, ho avuto momenti di reale follia.
> il limite quale è?
> pensare certe cose e non dirle a nessuno, o lasciarle uscire come un rifiuto organico dal nostro corpo sottoforma di parole, lasciandole andare?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT completo: ho visto *Jonh Nash* ad una conferenza mesi fa... porello, una pena!!! Evidentemente è imbottito di farmaci contro la schizofrenia e lo invitano solo per il nome. Ha detto poche frasi e quasi tutte noiose e banali, c'era un altro economista israeliano, con lui, che ha tenuto banco tutta la conferenza, facendo ridere tutti, davvero in gamba (circa 80anni e più!)


Fuori come un capannone vero? 

La matematica fa male


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, mi sono sentito un coglione perchè il mio pensiero eera semplice, se una persona ha amato un'altra anche se questo sentimento scema comunque può rimanere il rispetto e comunque rimane un affetto. lei che affetto ha mostrato a me dopo? Non mi vuole parlare, *mi ha cancellato dalla sua vita *come se fossi stato io il traditore e mi ha offeso nello stesso modo.
> Mi chiedo che affetto poteva avere una persona del genere?
> Io quindi sono un coglione ad avere sinceramente amato un mostro sifffatto, per essere andato li a consolarla mentre lei invece non ha mai pensato ai miei di sentimenti, ma solo ai suoi.


Danut, una ragazzina, superficiale ma non un mostro. I mostri sono quelli che hai dentro, ma vedrai che a poco a poco riuscirai a tirarli fuori.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Danut, una ragazzina, superficiale ma non un mostro. I mostri sono quelli che hai dentro, ma vedrai che a poco a poco riuscirai a tirarli fuori.


ti straquoto


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dimmi che è uno scherzo!!!!!!!!!!!


 ovvio...credo che la carlucci l'unico teorema in grado di dimostrare sia quello dell'impossibilità di abbinare il marrone al verde.


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Danut, una ragazzina, superficiale ma non un mostro. I mostri sono quelli che hai dentro, ma vedrai che a poco a poco riuscirai a tirarli fuori.


Io le avevo chiesto di dirlmelo che non mi aveva mai amato, che si eera sbagliata, volevo sentirlo dalla sua voce, le avevo chiesto di venirmi a chiedere scusa, perchè un poco me lo meritavo e lei si è comportata come se fosse stata tradita. I mostri che possiedo dentro di me sono dal suo buonismo, dal fatto che lei si è comportata nel modo giusto per lasciare onestamente una persona, peccato che manca l'onestamente e c'è di mezzo il tradimento, perchè se dici a gennaio 2009 "comunque ti voglio bene!" queste parole devono aver un seguito e non devono essere solo belle parole da dire per farsi belli, almeno ammettesse che mi odia sinceramente, perchè solo odio ho visto nei suoi atteggiamenti dopo il suo tradimento.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



danut ha detto:


> Io le avevo chiesto di dirlmelo che non mi aveva mai amato, che si eera sbagliata, volevo sentirlo dalla sua voce, le avevo chiesto di venirmi a chiedere scusa, perchè un poco me lo meritavo e lei si è comportata come se fosse stata tradita. I mostri che possiedo dentro di me sono dal suo buonismo, dal fatto che lei si è comportata nel modo giusto per lasciare onestamente una persona, peccato che manca l'onestamente e c'è di mezzo il tradimento, perchè se dici a gennaio 2009 "comunque ti voglio bene!" queste parole devono aver un seguito e non devono essere solo belle parole da dire per farsi belli, almeno ammettesse che mi odia sinceramente, perchè solo odio ho visto nei suoi atteggiamenti dopo il suo tradimento.


E' il senso di colpa, non tutti lo reggono. Molto meglio proiettarlo al di fuori.


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> solo odio ho visto nei suoi atteggiamenti dopo il suo tradimento.


Sicuro che fosse odio? E non che fosse semplicemente disattesa delle TUE aspettative?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*........*



MK ha detto:


> Sicuro che fosse odio? E non che fosse semplicemente disattesa delle TUE aspettative?


Ben si può odiare chi disattende una propria aspettativa


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ben si può odiare chi disattende una propria aspettativa


Era dell'odio di lei che parlava Danut...


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Odio, quando mia madre mi vide a terra, cioè praticamente senza alcuna capacità di fare cose, non mi alzavo dal letto e non facevo nulla ebbe il coraggio di telefonarle...e si beccò delle urla al telefono.
Odio non scherzo che potrebbe essere il senso di colpa, ma decisamente non mi fotte nulla del suo senso di colpa, se lei si sente il colpa per quello che ha fatto la soluzione è fare in modo che io capisca, non trattarmi di merda e farmi stare anche peggio.

Sto leggendo una rivista sugli attacchi di panico che io oltretutto ho e sono aumentati, mi rendo conto percò che se ho capacità forti da  un lato sono carente in altri casi, dicono cose che io non comprendo, dicono di non scappare dalla paura ma di farla entrare, capirla. Come sempre c'è un ma che potrà sembrare stupido...come cavolo si fa? Io non so proprio cosa voglia dire, cosa si debba fare.


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sto leggendo una rivista sugli attacchi di panico che io oltretutto ho e sono aumentati, mi rendo conto percò che se ho capacità forti da un lato sono carente in altri casi, dicono cose che io non comprendo, dicono di non scappare dalla paura ma di farla entrare, capirla. Come sempre c'è un ma che potrà sembrare stupido...come cavolo si fa? Io non so proprio cosa voglia dire, cosa si debba fare.


Per gli attacchi di panico credo ci vogliano anche i farmaci.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' il senso di colpa, non tutti lo reggono. Molto meglio proiettarlo al di fuori.





MK ha detto:


> Sicuro che fosse odio? E non che fosse semplicemente disattesa delle TUE aspettative?





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ben si può odiare chi disattende una propria aspettativa





MK ha detto:


> Era dell'odio di lei che parlava Danut...


Vero. Sorry.


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

No i farmaci sono definiti solo una pausa, non servono a un cavolo. Io ho chi mi aiuta, mi dice di fare cose che sono in una lingua che non comprendo. Apriti al tuo dolore....ma che cazzo vuol dire??? Devi accettarti...altra frase che io non capisco! Ognuno ha i suoi punti di forza e quelli di debolezza, io non sono capace di capire queste frasi, è come chiedere ad una persona che ha vissuto nella giungla di guidare un'auto e subito, che cavolo ne sa? peggio ancora chiedere di pilotare un 747, no?
Potreste non crederci ma questa è la mia limitazione, io non so cosa vogliano dire tutte quelle cose ed agisco sul mio io in maniera personale e come so che funziona. Questa volta tutte le persone attorno a me non hanno capito che psicologa, psichiatra non servono ad  un mererito cazzo, scusate le parole. Arrivo a non comprendere cosa devo fare e mi danno farmaci che in ogni caso non funzionano perchè non agiscono sul mio pensiero razionale. Dormo dormo e dormo, nulla funziona e tutti mi dicono che le mie soluzioni sono sbagliate.
Finalmente stasera  mia madre ha capito che io non sono malato, sono umilato altamente dal tradimento e dalla capacità degli altri di credermi malato.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Mamma cala la pasta


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *No i farmaci sono definiti solo una pausa, non servono a un cavolo. Io ho chi mi aiuta, mi dice di fare cose che sono in una lingua che non comprendo. Apriti al tuo dolore....ma che cazzo vuol dire??? Devi accettarti...altra frase che io non capisco! Ognuno ha i suoi punti di forza e quelli di debolezza, io non sono capace di capire queste frasi, è come chiedere ad una persona che ha vissuto nella giungla di guidare un'auto e subito, che cavolo ne sa? peggio ancora chiedere di pilotare un 747, no?*
> Potreste non crederci ma questa è la mia limitazione, io non so cosa vogliano dire tutte quelle cose ed agisco sul mio io in maniera personale e come so che funziona. Questa volta tutte le persone attorno a me non hanno capito che psicologa, psichiatra non servono ad  un mererito cazzo, scusate le parole. Arrivo a non comprendere cosa devo fare e mi danno farmaci che in ogni caso non funzionano perchè non agiscono sul mio pensiero razionale. Dormo dormo e dormo, nulla funziona e tutti mi dicono che le mie soluzioni sono sbagliate.
> Finalmente stasera  mia madre ha capito che io non sono malato, sono umilato altamente dal tradimento e dalla capacità degli altri di credermi malato.


#

Infatti non ti credo.
Analizzi la tua situazione come se fossi totalmente esterno al sistema, di conseguenza conosci problema e cura... ma non te frega un cioppo perche' stai meglio cosi'.


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> #
> 
> Infatti non ti credo.
> Analizzi la tua situazione come se fossi totalmente esterno al sistema, di conseguenza conosci problema e cura... ma non te frega un cioppo perche' stai meglio cosi'.


 tutto qui? sai fare di meglio


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Ho usato un'arma ignobile ma necessaria, ho usato il ricatto per avere quello che volevo! Mi spiace ma la mia vita conta ben di più di regole sociali dette, io ormai me ne fotto e passo sopra tutto pur di poter vivere. farei carte false per poter essere come ero prima, ucciderei senza rimorso anche ma adesso ho bisogno di quello che mi serve.
Mi da fastidio aver usato un gioco così sporco, ma come mi avete detto tutti, alla fine siamo tutti egoisti e per la prima volta passerò su molte persone per il mio bene.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho usato un'arma ignobile ma necessaria, ho usato il ricatto per avere quello che volevo! Mi spiace ma la mia vita conta ben di più di regole sociali dette, io ormai me ne fotto e passo sopra tutto pur di poter vivere. farei carte false per poter essere come ero prima, ucciderei senza rimorso anche ma adesso ho bisogno di quello che mi serve.
> Mi da fastidio aver usato un gioco così sporco, ma come mi avete detto tutti, alla fine siamo tutti egoisti e per la prima volta passerò su molte persone per il mio bene.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Giugno 2009)

io penso che forse dovresti pensare ad una cosa alla volta. Non mischiare più i dolori . Quello che ti ha fatto crollare è causato dal tradimento. Accantona gli altri che avevi in qualche modo elaborato . Sarebbe stato peggio se...tutto quello che ti può venire in mente come peggiore di quello vissuto ,


----------



## Old danut (10 Giugno 2009)

Amarax, adesso l'ho fatto, sto puntando a risolvere a modo mio il dolore del tradimento. Io ho bisogno di chiarezza di molte parole dette da una persona troppo permalosa per poter accettare il fatto che se sbagli devi imparare a stare zitta, adesso voglio delle risposte. Da queste risposte verranno modificati tutti i miei ricordi relatvi al mio rapporto con lei, perchè a me non frega nulla se allora eero felice, perchè l'infelicità che ho provato con il tradimento supera di molto la felicità che avrei potuto provare per stare con lei, da centianaia di altre persone me lo sarei aspettato, da lei davvero no.
Voglio un chhiarimento che tutte le persone hanno in un qualche modo potuto avere, lei si è nascosta dietro al telefono e dietro la distanza per non darmelo o meglio dopo che ci chiarimmo lei decise di fare altri casini su di me per "aiutarmi", ancora non ho cappito le sue argomentazioni malate, di certo voglio sapere se è davvero una persona superficiale o no e per farlo devo guardarla dirtta negli occhi, così si scooprono molte verità o bugie.


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amarax, adesso l'ho fatto, sto puntando a risolvere a modo mio il dolore del tradimento. Io ho bisogno di chiarezza di molte parole dette da una persona troppo permalosa per poter accettare il fatto che se sbagli devi imparare a stare zitta, adesso voglio delle risposte. Da queste risposte verranno modificati tutti i miei ricordi relatvi al mio rapporto con lei, perchè a me non frega nulla se allora eero felice, perchè l'infelicità che ho provato con il tradimento supera di molto la felicità che avrei potuto provare per stare con lei, da centianaia di altre persone me lo sarei aspettato, da lei davvero no.
> Voglio un chhiarimento che tutte le persone hanno in un qualche modo potuto avere, lei si è nascosta dietro al telefono e dietro la distanza per non darmelo o meglio dopo che ci chiarimmo lei decise di fare altri casini su di me per "aiutarmi", ancora non ho cappito le sue argomentazioni malate, di certo voglio sapere se è davvero una persona superficiale o no e per farlo devo guardarla dirtta negli occhi, così si scooprono molte verità o bugie.


Dan tu la ami ancora, è questo il problema. Ma non puoi obbligarla ad amarti, in nessun modo. Dovresti ritrovare il senso, capisco che uscire dai traumi sia difficile ma non è impossibile. Comincia dalla cose più semplici, dalle piccole cose che ti fanno stare bene.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho usato un'arma ignobile ma necessaria, *ho usato il ricatto per avere quello che volevo*! Mi spiace ma la mia vita conta ben di più di regole sociali dette, *io ormai me ne fotto e passo sopra tutto pur di poter vivere.* farei carte false per poter essere come ero prima, ucciderei senza rimorso anche ma adesso ho bisogno di quello che mi serve.
> Mi da fastidio aver usato un gioco così sporco, ma come mi avete detto tutti, *alla fine siamo tutti egoisti e per la prima volta passerò su molte persone per il mio bene*.


e ti indigni tanto per una trombata col suocero??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ti indigni tanto per una trombata col suocero??


ma lui è giustificato. è stato tradito, mi pare giusto prendersela con tutto il mondo


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho usato un'arma ignobile ma necessaria, *ho usato il ricatto per avere quello che volevo*! Mi spiace ma la mia vita conta ben di più di regole sociali dette, io ormai me ne fotto e passo sopra tutto pur di poter vivere. farei carte false per poter essere come ero prima, ucciderei senza rimorso anche ma adesso ho bisogno di quello che mi serve.
> Mi da fastidio aver usato un gioco così sporco, ma come mi avete detto tutti, alla fine siamo tutti egoisti e per la prima volta passerò su molte persone per il mio bene.


io credevo di aver seguito
ma mi devo essere persa
di che ricatto parli e per ottenere cosa?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> voglio sapere se è davvero una persona superficiale o no e per farlo devo guardarla dirtta negli occhi, così si scooprono molte verità o bugie.


*E' che ti importa se è falsa o no?*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *E' che ti importa se è falsa o no?*



oh serpentino. ogni tanto mi sbuchi fuori dalla cesta.
perché mi hai sedotta e abbandonata?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh serpentino. ogni tanto mi sbuchi fuori dalla cesta.
> perché mi hai sedotta e abbandonata?


ma ho letto che sarebbe una donna...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma ho letto che sarebbe una donna...


magari no, volevo depistarvi ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ho letto che sarebbe una donna...


ma cosa mi racconti mai? 

mi sono fatta sedurre da una donna?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma cosa mi racconti mai?
> 
> mi sono fatta sedurre da una donna?


roccheenrole ne parla al femminile.è tutto un magna magna


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> roccheenrole ne parla al femminile.è tutto un magna magna


ma questo non rileva: per esempio io di te tendo a parlare al neutro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> roccheenrole ne parla al femminile.è tutto un magna magna


credo che aprirò un tred per sfogare la mia delusione d'amore virtuale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo non rileva: per esempio io di te tendo a parlare al neutro


allora lo fai per confondermi?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Riflettevo sul titolo del tuo 3d....e pensavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ando per scontato che si può perdonare....sarebbe interessante cambiare il titolo e scrivereerchè si perdona......!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul titolo del tuo 3d....e pensavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi sentire la mia? terra terra ....

Sul piano sociale.
Perchè il perdono porta pace, interiore ed esteriore. Ed è funzionale all'ordine sociale: ecco il cristianesimo, la dottrina del perdono, le religioni in genere nella parte in cui prevedono l'eventuale salvezza del peccatore ed il bene eterno per chi sublima l'odio con l'amore, simbolo del perdono
non perdonare significa viceversa odio, conflitto, ergo caos. destabilizzante.

Sul piano individuale.
Non perdonare significa soffrire, laddove perdonare significa superare la sofferenza. Innfatti non si perdona per scelta ma col tempo
Ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul titolo del tuo 3d....e pensavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oppure rispondere semplicemente no.
e chi si è visto s'è visto.
per dirlo in ebraico molto antico: ehjm diuuyhhh miiiisss mst


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oppure rispondere semplicemente no.
> e chi si è visto s'è visto.
> *per dirlo in ebraico molto antico: ehjm diuuyhhh miiiisss mst*


che cazzona che sei


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Minerva*

Guarda che così danno della Talebana anche a te....comunque condivido in pieno!!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oppure rispondere semplicemente no.
> e chi si è visto s'è visto.
> per dirlo in ebraico molto antico: ehjm diuuyhhh miiiisss mst


per dirlo in sanscrito primordiale:
fancù!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

Certo....decisamente due buone motivazioni....ti dico terra terra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erdonare ha un ipotetico costo....non perdonare e chiudere ha un costo sicuramente maggiore in termini di sofferenza emotiva,in termini di qualità di vita,si perdono abitudini e assuefazioni,paura di restar da soli,far i conti con se stessi....insomma PERDONARE CONVIENE!Quello che pochi dicono è che perdoniamo per CONvENIENZA e NON PER AMORE!!!!Il resto son chiacchere....il resto è che chi tende a perdonare gode a raccontarsela!!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....decisamente due buone motivazioni....ti dico terra terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hai mai letto amarax?
credi lei rientri nel caso di chi soffre meno a perdonare? O lo fa per convenienza?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul titolo del tuo 3d....e pensavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 apri un tuo tread, no?!?!?!? 


NB sono ironica!! ridere, grazie!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Amarax?Io penso che stia soffrendo....ma messo il tutto sulla bilancia lei inconsciamente è consapevole che chiudere l'avrebe fatta star peggio.....!Grande è uan questione di dinamiche mentali...tendiamo a mantenere l'ordine delle cose...anche quando l'ordine salta....per abitudine...per nostra sicurezza.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Grazie aprirò un mio 3d...200 km h perchè?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie aprirò un mio 3d...200 km h perchè?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....decisamente due buone motivazioni....ti dico terra terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oscuro sarà così per te, non ne dubito.
per me non è così.

forse il problema è che io non conosco la tua storia:
hai perdonato un tradimento per convenienza?
sei stato tradito e non hai perdonato perchè amavi troppo?
sei stato, per quanto tu ne sappia, mai tradito?

se no di che cianci
io, prima, avrei messo la mano sul fuoco che non avrei mai perdonato un tradimento di mio marito, non fosse altro che per le ingiustifictissime scenate di gelosia che mi faceva.
poi è successo 
e ti assicuro che il perdono nel mio caso non ha niente a che vedere con le cose di cui parli tu.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

In confidenza tanto nessuno legge..e nessuno si permetterebbe mai di farsene un'arma...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  era abbastanza di più di 200..però rimanga fra noi....!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Qui non è questione di storie.....qui è una questione di dinamiche mentali!Poi ho fatto un discorso generale....tu perchè hai perdonato?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> In confidenza tanto nessuno legge..e nessuno si permetterebbe mai di farsene un'arma......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, contaci, non lo dirò a nessuno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




in confidenza ti dico pure che sono stata più di un paio di volte con l'amante ma tranquillo, praticamente era impossibile che ci scoprissero dicendolo ai rispettivi e facendoli dunque soffrire...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amarax?Io penso che stia soffrendo....ma messo il tutto sulla bilancia lei inconsciamente è consapevole che chiudere l'avrebe fatta star peggio.....!Grande è uan questione di dinamiche mentali...tendiamo a mantenere l'ordine delle cose...anche quando l'ordine salta....per abitudine...per nostra sicurezza.....!!!


 credo sia tutto MOOOOOLTO più complesso di così.
Se aprirai un tuo tread sarò felice di esprimere la mia opinione...


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> apri un tuo tread, no?!?!?!?


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

*disgraziato !!*



oscuro ha detto:


> In confidenza tanto nessuno legge..e nessuno si permetterebbe mai di farsene un'arma......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Dai che scherzo.......


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui non è questione di storie.....qui è una questione di dinamiche mentali!Poi ho fatto un discorso generale....tu perchè hai perdonato?


perchè lo amo anche se mi ha tradito e penso che anche lui mi ami.
bè poi, anche sul significato di perdonare  bisognerebbe intendersi.
io sono predisposta a perdonarlo, ma la storia (perchè è questione di storie) è ancora in itinere
anzi forse il perdono, in una determinata accezione, non è neanche così necessario.
poi come credo di aver già detto da qualche parte quando parlate di perdono per convenienza a me viene in mente quella economica e sociale
forse invece intendete quella emotiva e sentimentale
ma per me questa non è convenienza, perchè alla fine il bilancio del continuare ad amare chi ti ha tradito non è misurabile.
la questione di fondo è che se tu capisci che ami ancora chi ti ha tradito e pensi che anche quella persona ti ama,  non riesci a vederlo come una persona diversa, ma come la stessa persona che è scivolata 
non è che ti conviene stare con lei, provarci ancora
è che non puoi fare altro
poi così è per me

se invece non riuscissi a credere nel suo amore
proprio perchè lo amo avrei bisogno di cancellarlo


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*amore*

Senti se tu vuoi credere che chi tradisce ama....io rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non posso condividerlo....!!!Credo che la realtà sia decisamente diversa...poi mi chiedo come si possa stimare e rispettare uno che ci ha tradito.....mi spiace amore ma nella vita ho fatto altre scelte....ho preferito le brutte verità....semplicemente la mia opinione!!!


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè lo amo anche se mi ha tradito e penso che anche lui mi ami.


Io se amo perdono comunque. Poi decido se starci dentro o chiudere. Dipende anche dall'altra parte, ovviamente.


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti se tu vuoi credere che chi tradisce ama....io rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non posso condividerlo....!!!Credo che la realtà sia decisamente diversa...*poi mi chiedo come si possa stimare e rispettare uno che ci ha tradito*.....mi spiace amore ma nella vita ho fatto altre scelte....ho preferito le brutte verità....semplicemente la mia opinione!!!


L'orgoglio ferito è difficile da domare...


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2009)

*MK*



MK ha detto:


> L'orgoglio ferito è difficile da domare...


In effetti quando c'é di mezzo un tradimento il perdono implica tanto l'amore quanto l'amor proprio... feriti entrambi.
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (10 Giugno 2009)

Mk, io non la amo ancora, però vorrei poter avere un bel ricordo di quello che eravamo prima, cosa che per quello che mi ha fatto e per la sua superficialità adesso mi ha tolto, fidatevi avrei preferito non vivere mai quegli anni, tanto per dire quanto è inutile stare con un traditore che non si pente, risulta essere forse la persona più insulsa con cui si è stata.
Chi è nella medesima città molto spesso riesce per dinamiche fisiche ad avere un chiarimento o qualcosa, io per distanza non ho potuto ed anzi sono stato trattato di merda, come se fossi io il traditore che deve pentirsi.
Lei non è capace di ammettere di non essere una bella persona, ogni cosa che compie la fa con l'intento di apparire bella (come persona) e non ammetterebbe mai a nessuno che ha sbagliato facendo soffirire come un cane una persona, preferisce dire forse che io sono uno squilibrato e che mi ha lasciato per questo o anche altro, che ne so, ma la conosco abbbastanza bene nelle sue debolezze.
Adesso io sto usando le sue debolezze ed i suoi affetti come piede di porco per fare in modo che il suo volere si pieghi al mio bisogno, perchè un volere non è vitale, un bisogno si.
Io molte parole che mi si dicono come di lasciarmi dietro la cosa...non le capisco, avrei bisogno di un buon manuale per sapere come fare, nella realtà per me sono frasi senza senso non capendole e so che l'unico modo che ho per risolvere la cosa è andare contro le mie paure (si ho paura di lei) e sfidarle di persona.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> In confidenza tanto nessuno legge..e nessuno si permetterebbe mai di farsene un'arma......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che cazzone che sei!!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amarax, adesso l'ho fatto, sto puntando a risolvere a modo mio il dolore del tradimento. Io ho bisogno di chiarezza di molte parole dette da una persona troppo permalosa per poter accettare il fatto che se sbagli devi imparare a stare zitta, adesso voglio delle risposte. Da queste risposte verranno modificati tutti i miei ricordi relatvi al mio rapporto con lei, perchè a me non frega nulla se allora eero felice, perchè l'infelicità che ho provato con il tradimento supera di molto la felicità che avrei potuto provare per stare con lei, da centianaia di altre persone me lo sarei aspettato, da lei davvero no.
> Voglio un chhiarimento che tutte le persone hanno in un qualche modo potuto avere, lei si è nascosta dietro al telefono e dietro la distanza per non darmelo o meglio dopo che ci chiarimmo lei decise di fare altri casini su di me per "aiutarmi", ancora non ho cappito le sue argomentazioni malate, di certo voglio sapere se è davvero una persona superficiale o no e per farlo devo guardarla dirtta negli occhi, così si scooprono molte verità o bugie.


Lei rifiuta questo incontro. E non ti farebbe che male in più,io da sposata non ho auto le risposte che avrei voluto...per te mi sembra ancora più difficile. Cerca di evitare...pensa alla ragazza che tornerà da te...un nuovo amore più bello dell'altro.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credevo di aver seguito
> ma mi devo essere persa
> di che ricatto parli e per ottenere cosa?


Danut,
forse non lo hai visto o forse si.
vorresti rispondere?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Semplicissimo, le ho fatto sapere che se non si degna di parlarmi io martedì sera prossimo andrò fellicemente dall'assassino di mio padre fare un bel discorsetto...cosa che mi porterà una condanna come quella che fu per mio padre.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Semplicissimo, le ho fatto sapere che se non si degna di parlarmi io
> (...).


1) e lei che ti ha risposto? (Spero che la tua minaccia fosse ovviamente solo una minaccia e non una cosa reale...)
2) cosa fai se vi vedete, parlate e lei dice che non si pente?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Voglio solo poter sfidare una persona faccia a faccia.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

cancella immediatamente.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

e non andarci da solo da lei. chiedi al tuo amico di venire con te.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1) e lei che ti ha risposto? (Spero che la tua minaccia fosse ovviamente solo una minaccia e non una cosa reale...)
> 2) cosa fai se vi vedete, parlate e lei dice che non si pente?


cancella il quote.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

cosa fai se lei ti dice che stai ancora a rimestare su una storia vecchia e chiusa, che siete stati bene finchè è durata, che a 21 anni lei non pensava dovesse essere la storia della sua vita?
ma soprattutto non ti rendi conto che già quello che le hai fatto sapere le fa capire che potere esercita su di te?

ma soprattutto, non ti rendi conto che una minaccia del genere, anche se lei fosse intenzionata a parlarti, le potrebbe far cambiare idea, facendole pensare, non a torto, che è meglio starti mille miglia distante perchè il lavoretto potresti volerlo fare a lei?

io non credo di essere una persona cattiva.
ma se fossi al posto suo, 
anche se avessi in animo di cercarti per dirti che mi spiace di averti fatto male, che ti ho voluto bene, che ho tradito in un momento di leggerezza quando sapevo che la storia con te era da chiudere ....., 
di fronte ad una minaccia del genere non mi farei vedere e farei un esposto al commissariato segnalando le intenzioni che hai palesato.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> (...) 2) Io credo che lei non voglia vedermi per i suoi sensi di colpa, null'altro. Non credo che una ragazzina possa comportarsi così con il suo primo amore, *è psicologicamente assodato*.


da chi? 
comunque credo che proprio perchè non vuol vederti per i sensi di colpa potrebbe negare di averne, una volta di fronte a te!!

Per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi di reato che fai qui, dovresti smettere di pensare queste stronzate.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> da chi?
> comunque credo che proprio perchè non vuol vederti per i sensi di colpa potrebbe negare di averne, una volta di fronte a te!!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi di reato che fai qui, dovresti smettere di pensare queste stronzate.
> A quel punto se devi finire denunciato fallo appostandoti sotto casa sua con l'auto finchè non ti parla!! Almeno ha un senso logico e la denuncia massima è per stalking, non per omicidio!! O cerchi solo una scusa per QUELLA vendetta?


ci andrei un attimo cauta nel dare consigli.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa fai se lei ti dice che stai ancora a rimestare su una storia vecchia e chiusa, che siete stati bene finchè è durata, che a 21 anni lei non pensava dovesse essere la storia della sua vita?
> ma soprattutto non ti rendi conto che già quello che le hai fatto sapere le fa capire che potere esercita su di te?
> 
> ma soprattutto, non ti rendi conto che una minaccia del genere, anche se lei fosse intenzionata a parlarti, le potrebbe far cambiare idea, facendole pensare, non a torto, che è meglio starti mille miglia distante perchè il lavoretto potresti volerlo fare a lei?
> ...


 cancella il quote di danut, per favore


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cosa fai se lei ti dice che stai ancora a rimestare su una storia vecchia e chiusa, che siete stati bene finchè è durata, che a 21 anni lei non pensava dovesse essere la storia della sua vita?
> ma soprattutto non ti rendi conto che già quello che le hai fatto sapere le fa capire che potere esercita su di te?
> 
> ma soprattutto, non ti rendi conto che una minaccia del genere, anche se lei fosse intenzionata a parlarti, le potrebbe far cambiare idea, facendole pensare, non a torto, che è meglio starti mille miglia distante perchè il lavoretto potresti volerlo fare a lei?
> ...


 esattamente così, secondo me.... 
Danut, secondo me dovresti cercare di parlarle tranquillizzandola. dicendole che se vuole potete fare a casa sua o coi suoi amici vicino.
Che questa (ricopia le parole di amore mio) è la tua idea di quello che è accaduto e vuoi solo una sua conferma.... cercare di essere umile e secondo me riuscirete a chiarirvi... 
porta anche il tuo amico, sono d'accordo...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

Danut, ci sei?
per favore cancella i tuoi ultimi due post!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci andrei un attimo cauta nel dare consigli.


 non era un consiglio..... spero si capisse... nel dubbio cancello.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io ho bisogno di chiudere uno dei due capitoli aperto, lo farò con le parole come è mio solito.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

ma che senso dovrebbe avere, scusa?
concentra le tue energie a cercare di parlare con lei se è COSI' importante!!!
Dille che portasse il suo ragazzo, tranquillizzala!! Falle parlare dal tuo amico, falle capire che hai bisogno di un ultimo incontro e poi non la cercherai mai più!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io non voglio uccidere sia ben chiaro, io farò in modo di far capire che io so! magari un piccoolo maltrattamento visto la mia forma fisica, ma null'altro. Dopo saranno gli amici degli amici a farmi la festa.
> Semplice, veloce e senza via di ritorno.


Danut, stai scrivendo cose parecchio pericolose. ti ho chiesto di cancellare.
per favore dammi retta.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande, io non voglio andare a casa di lei peer via dei miei attacchi di panico, io devo starmene a casa mia, nel luogo che mi calma di più, dove mi sento a mio agiio. Lei ha tradito, lei mi ha usato per la morte di suo nonno e che sia lei a muovere le sue stramaledette chiappe qua a Ferrara. Io le dissi che non accettavo le scuse al telefono, perchè so tanto come sono, uno dice delle parole ma se non si vede il volto potrebbe ben dire delle bugie, io credo solo nei dialoghi di persona.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, io non voglio andare a casa di lei peer via dei miei attacchi di panico, io devo starmene a casa mia, nel luogo che mi calma di più, dove mi sento a mio agiio. Lei ha tradito, lei mi ha usato per la morte di suo nonno e che sia lei a muovere le sue stramaledette chiappe qua a Ferrara. Io le dissi che non accettavo le scuse al telefono, perchè so tanto come sono, uno dice delle parole ma se non si vede il volto potrebbe ben dire delle bugie, io credo solo nei dialoghi di persona.


 web cam?
non è ironico.
lei non si sente al sicuro con te. E' un fatto.
e onestamente nemmeno io mi ci sentirei.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Lei deve essere capace di prendersi le sue responsabilità qualunque esse siano! Io l'ho sempre fatto, ma personalmeente sto morendo dentro. Io ogni giorno che passo muoio sempre più, l'errore che si è creato quel giorno si sta portando su tutti i miei sistemi di vita, io non riesco studiare, lavorare e adesso inizio a ffar fatica di mangiare, non sento più la fame.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lei deve essere capace di prendersi le sue responsabilità qualunque esse siano! Io l'ho sempre fatto, ma personalmeente sto morendo dentro. Io ogni giorno che passo muoio sempre più, l'errore che si è creato quel giorno si sta portando su tutti i miei sistemi di vita, io non riesco studiare, lavorare e adesso inizio a ffar fatica di mangiare, non sento più la fame.


non riesci più a studiare, a lavorare e non senti più la fame.
e poi?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per dirlo in sanscrito primordiale:
> fancù!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

se vuoi parlare per sentirti poi meglio hai scelto la strada sbagliata.
tu pretendi che ti parli
e pretendi che ti dica quello che tu pensi ti farà sentire meglio (che non è chiaro cosa sia e non è comunque detto che ti faccia bene, anzi sono convinta che sbagli)

in questa maniera la costringi 
e le persone messe all'angolo danno il peggio di sè

quando vuoi ottenere qualcosa di vero da una persona,
costringerla all'arrocco è la scelta peggiore


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

il limite del perdono è che una volta dato si rischia di sentirsi in credito  e lo si fa pesare. Magari non consciamente  ma accade e rovina tutto.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lei deve essere capace di prendersi le sue responsabilità qualunque esse siano! Io l'ho sempre fatto, ma personalmeente sto morendo dentro. Io ogni giorno che passo muoio sempre più, l'errore che si è creato quel giorno si sta portando su tutti i miei sistemi di vita, io non riesco studiare, lavorare e adesso inizio a ffar fatica di mangiare, non sento più la fame.


 purtroppo non decidi tu che persona è lei.
la verità semplice è questa: lei può essere una brutta persona o magari solo una incapace di prendersi quelle respnsabilità che dici tu (ma se permetti io nemmeno me le prenderei se rischiassi la tua rabbia senza controllo... è un dato di fatto che questo sia un mondo pericoloso e non vado dove non mi sento al sicuro), tu che fai?
Impazzisci?
Il tuo bisogno è parlarle o farle dire che si prende le sue responsabilità?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Credo che mi merito per via dei 3 anni in cui le ho sempre porrtato rispetto e l'ho sempre amata, per via dell'esserle stato affianco alla morte di suo nonno quando non stavamo più insieme nonostante avessi scoperto del tradimento almeno un chiarimento. Se fossi pericoloso prenderei la macchina ed andrei da lei spacccandole la faccia, no? pensate un poco, io adesso quando non ho nulla da fare mi metto sdraiato sul letto ad occhi chiusi, questo è come passo io il tempo, è l'unica cosa che mi salva dagli attacchi di panico che mi arrivano sempre più frequenti.
Una mia amica si è informata per me, ha scoperto che in Italia abbiamo un vuoto legislativo che in altri stati viene considerato, io ho subito violenze psicologiche ne più e ne meno di una violenza fisica e ne ho in effetti le medesime conseguenze. Purtroppo sono anche una persona molto sensibile che ha già dovuto superare una situazione di violenza assurda, con quella ho creato delle basi per la mia vita, basi molto sincere e molto semplici, non tutte le persone possono essere indirizzate a scoprirle. Di questa ragazza mi fidavo come di mia madre, era la persona a cui avevo detto cose che mai avevo detto e lei lo sapeva, sapeva della mia sensibiilità, ma è sembrata dimenticarsene dopo, è bello avere la memoria corta peer avere la coscienza pulita.
Sinceramente io non sono stato tradito, ma violentato nella mia psiche per molte azioni avvenute dopo al tradimento in se, in altri stati io avrei avuto diritto ad un risarcimento pecuniario persino, in italia no.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il limite del perdono è che una volta dato si rischia di sentirsi in credito  e lo si fa pesare. Magari non consciamente  ma accade e rovina tutto.


ma lui non ha perdonato e si sente in credito lo stesso e il loro non è un rapporto che si può riallacciare.
nella migliore delle ipotesi (cioè se nessuno si fa male e/o nessuno finisce in galera),
c'è il 95% delle possibilità che il Danut che uscirà da un incontro organizzato con queste finalità e modalità, stia significativamente peggio psicologicamente di quello che ci è entrato.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Credo che mi merito per via dei 3 anni in cui le ho sempre porrtato rispetto e l'ho sempre amata, per via dell'esserle stato affianco alla morte di suo nonno quando non stavamo più insieme nonostante avessi scoperto del tradimento almeno un chiarimento. Se fossi pericoloso prenderei la macchina ed andrei da lei spacccandole la faccia, no? pensate un poco, io adesso quando non ho nulla da fare mi metto sdraiato sul letto ad occhi chiusi, questo è come passo io il tempo, è l'unica cosa che mi salva dagli attacchi di panico che mi arrivano sempre più frequenti.
> Una mia amica si è informata per me, ha scoperto che in Italia abbiamo un vuoto legislativo che in altri stati viene considerato, io ho subito violenze psicologiche ne più e ne meno di una violenza fisica e ne ho in effetti le medesime conseguenze. Purtroppo sono anche una persona molto sensibile che ha già dovuto superare una situazione di violenza assurda, con quella ho creato delle basi per la mia vita, basi molto sincere e molto semplici, non tutte le persone possono essere indirizzate a scoprirle. Di questa ragazza mi fidavo come di mia madre, era la persona a cui avevo detto cose che mai avevo detto e lei lo sapeva, sapeva della mia sensibiilità, ma è sembrata dimenticarsene dopo, è bello avere la memoria corta peer avere la coscienza pulita.
> Sinceramente io non sono stato tradito, ma violentato nella mia psiche per molte azioni avvenute dopo al tradimento in se, in altri stati io avrei avuto diritto ad un risarcimento pecuniario persino, in italia no.


quindi tu hai solo bisogno di vendicarti?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Credo che mi merito per via dei 3 anni in cui le ho sempre porrtato rispetto e l'ho sempre amata, per via dell'esserle stato affianco alla morte di suo nonno quando non stavamo più insieme nonostante avessi scoperto del tradimento almeno un chiarimento. Se fossi pericoloso prenderei la macchina ed andrei da lei spacccandole la faccia, no? pensate un poco, io adesso quando non ho nulla da fare mi metto sdraiato sul letto ad occhi chiusi, questo è come passo io il tempo, è l'unica cosa che mi salva dagli attacchi di panico che mi arrivano sempre più frequenti.
> Una mia amica si è informata per me, ha scoperto che in Italia abbiamo un vuoto legislativo che in altri stati viene considerato, io ho subito violenze psicologiche ne più e ne meno di una violenza fisica e ne ho in effetti le medesime conseguenze. Purtroppo sono anche una persona molto sensibile che ha già dovuto superare una situazione di violenza assurda, con quella ho creato delle basi per la mia vita, basi molto sincere e molto semplici, non tutte le persone possono essere indirizzate a scoprirle. Di questa ragazza mi fidavo come di mia madre, era la persona a cui avevo detto cose che mai avevo detto e lei lo sapeva, sapeva della mia sensibiilità, ma è sembrata dimenticarsene dopo, è bello avere la memoria corta peer avere la coscienza pulita.
> Sinceramente io non sono stato tradito, ma violentato nella mia psiche per molte azioni avvenute dopo al tradimento in se, in altri stati io avrei avuto diritto ad un risarcimento pecuniario persino, in italia no.


 detto questo e posto che tu abbia il diritto di star male e quello di avere spiegazioni, cosa puoi fare? Non certo costringerla! Metti anche venisse a ferrara per parlare con te (e io, ti ho già detto, non lo farei per paura di una reazione violenta all'incontro), cosa ne verrebbe fuori?
io non credo ammetterebbe colpe vere e proprie. O per non farti innervosire o perchè magari non le ha ammesse nemmeno con se stessa per non doversi guardare dentro. 
In questo caso cosa puoi o vuoi fare? 
Nulla. e' una semplice verità.
Non mi hai risposto: cosa vuoi da lei? 
parlarle faccia a faccia? Se questa è la cosa più importante chiedile di vedervi alle SUE condizioni e vacci col tuo amico.
Se invece quello che vuoi è vederla strisciare, meglio che cerchi altri obiettivi perchè lei non lo farà.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Uno straccio di uomo che se non sta sdraiato sul letto ha bisogno di tutta la forza del mondo per resistere agli attacchi di panico? Si ho rabbia lo ammetto ma non ho neppure più energie visti gli attacchi di panico che devo sempre più gestire.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi tu hai solo bisogno di vendicarti?


No, ho bisogno di spiegazioni e sicccome so che a risposte dirette risponderebbe in manieera preconffezionata, userei il metodo delle risposte indirette per capire, ho una buona esperienza per capire chi dice la verità o le bugie, ma ho bisogno di guardare la persona davanti a me, negli occhi e nelle sue gesticolazioni.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, io non la amo ancora, però vorrei poter avere un bel ricordo di quello che eravamo prima, cosa che per quello che mi ha fatto e per la sua superficialità adesso mi ha tolto, fidatevi avrei preferito non vivere mai quegli anni, tanto per dire quanto è inutile stare con un traditore che non si pente, risulta essere forse la persona più insulsa con cui si è stata.
> Chi è nella medesima città molto spesso riesce per dinamiche fisiche ad avere un chiarimento o qualcosa, io per distanza non ho potuto ed anzi sono stato trattato di merda, come se fossi io il traditore che deve pentirsi.
> Lei non è capace di ammettere di non essere una bella persona, ogni cosa che compie la fa con l'intento di apparire bella (come persona) e non ammetterebbe mai a nessuno che ha sbagliato facendo soffirire come un cane una persona, preferisce dire forse che io sono uno squilibrato e che mi ha lasciato per questo o anche altro, che ne so, ma la conosco abbbastanza bene nelle sue debolezze.
> Adesso io sto usando le sue debolezze ed i suoi affetti come piede di porco per fare in modo che il suo volere si pieghi al mio bisogno, perchè un volere non è vitale, un bisogno si.
> Io molte parole che mi si dicono come di lasciarmi dietro la cosa...non le capisco, avrei bisogno di un buon manuale per sapere come fare, nella realtà per me sono frasi senza senso non capendole e so che l'unico modo che ho per risolvere la cosa è andare contro le mie paure (si ho paura di lei) e sfidarle di persona.


 
Hai buttato addosso a lei le TUE paure... succede, lei non era così coinvolta come lo eri tu. Dovresti perdonarti prima di tutto, questo significa lasciarsi indietro la cosa...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> io ho subito violenze psicologiche ne più e ne meno di una violenza fisica e ne ho in effetti le medesime conseguenze.


Dan sì, è vero. Ma non da lei. Ha solo risvegliato i mostri. Continui ad andare dalla psicologa?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Devo andare dalla psicologa, lo psichiatra le ha telefonato e tutti sono preoccupati per me! Purtroppo la realtà che la mia rabbia mi ha sfinito, ormai io sono uno straccio che se anche ha molta rabbbia nel corpo non ha la capacità neppure di fare nulla di più che alzarsi dal letto, la verità su di me fa molto ma molto male, non sapete come. 
Perchè un tradimento ad altri non fa male e a  me tantissimo? Perchè purtroppo dipende dalla sensibilità, se tradiamo non possiamo pensare che il tradito si comporterà come noi ci aspettiamo, sta a noi accettare sempre e comunque quello che ne viene fuori anche se non lo aspettavamo. 
Io sono convinto che alla fine di un rapporto non si volti la pagina, ma che la mia vita sia tutta un papiro svolto, continuo a scriverla ma la vedo sempre distintamente per ogni sua parte, ho voglia di dare un senso a tutti i capitoli della mia vita, chiudere un capitolo e non volerlo ricordare vuol dire perdere tempo, che è molto ma molto peggio di un crack finanziario, perchè il tempo è un bene infinito. 
Io provo affetto per ogni mia ex, le ho amate , chi più chi meno, ma non posso non provare alla fine affetto per loro, il sentire una persona astiosa perchè non ho preso il tradimento come lei voleva mi fa star male. lei dopo mia madre ha avuto accesso diretto alla mia anima, senza volerlo ci ha messo una bomba e poi se ne è fregata. Adesso per dirla tutta vogliono mettermi sotto tutela.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Adesso per dirla tutta vogliono mettermi sotto tutela.


Chi lo vuole? Tua madre?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Mia madre si è infformata da una mia amica legale, lei le ha consigliato questo anche perchè allo stesso tempo le denuncie che la mia ex mi ha minacciato mi passerebbero oltre senza lasciare segno. Per mia madre io devo avere quel chiarimento per vivere e siccome lei sa che la minaccia di denuncia mi frena ha deciso di fare così, tale denuncia passerebbe su di lei, ma a lei non frega nulla della fedina penale.
In più però io potrei essere ricoverato senza mia volontà, ma credo che mia madre usserebbe questa opzione solo in caso estremo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mia madre si è infformata da una mia amica legale, lei le ha consigliato questo anche perchè allo stesso tempo le denuncie che la mia ex mi ha minacciato mi passerebbero oltre senza lasciare segno. Per mia madre io devo avere quel chiarimento per vivere e siccome lei sa che la minaccia di denuncia mi frena ha deciso di fare così, tale denuncia passerebbe su di lei, ma a lei non frega nulla della fedina penale.
> In più però io potrei essere ricoverato senza mia volontà, ma credo che mia madre usserebbe questa opzione solo in caso estremo.


 guarda che non è che oggi vai in tribunale e domani ti nominano il tutore...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mia madre si è infformata da una mia amica legale, lei le ha consigliato questo anche perchè allo stesso tempo le denuncie che la mia ex mi ha minacciato mi passerebbero oltre senza lasciare segno. Per mia madre io devo avere quel chiarimento per vivere e siccome lei sa che la minaccia di denuncia mi frena ha deciso di fare così, tale denuncia passerebbe su di lei, ma a lei non frega nulla della fedina penale.
> In più però io potrei essere ricoverato senza mia volontà, ma credo che mia madre usserebbe questa opzione solo in caso estremo.


Denunce della tua ex?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Lo so, ci vuole tempo e mia madre ha intenzione di farlo, ha visto che non sono più in grado di  pensare a me stesso.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Denunce della tua ex?


Certo, dal primo momento in cui le ho detto che volevo le scuse di persona perchè volevo parlarle lei ha sempre minacciato che se mi fossi presentato mi avrebbe denunciato, sin da subito.
Io non credo nei rappporti telefonici e neppure nelle chat, per questo per me le scuse come le cose importanti tra due persone devono avvenire faccia a faccia, questa è una cosa che io ho sempre fatto, sapendo prendermi anche della gran carne perchè sono fallace come ogni uomo (cose minori ovviamente, non ho mai tradito chi mi voleva bene e per come sono fatto non potrei farlo), lei invece sembra come tutte  le nuove generazioni: "parlare"= messaggio sms che mi sembra non proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Certo, dal primo momento in cui le ho detto che volevo le scuse di persona perchè volevo parlarle lei ha sempre minacciato che se mi fossi presentato mi avrebbe denunciato, sin da subito.
> Io non credo nei rappporti telefonici e neppure nelle chat, per questo per me le scuse come le cose importanti tra due persone devono avvenire faccia a faccia, questa è una cosa che io ho sempre fatto, sapendo prendermi anche della gran carne perchè sono fallace come ogni uomo (cose minori ovviamente, non ho mai tradito chi mi voleva bene e per come sono fatto non potrei farlo), lei invece sembra come tutte le nuove generazioni: "parlare"= messaggio sms che mi sembra non proprio la stessa cosa.


Dan stalle lontano, per la tua e la sua serenità...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Certo, dal primo momento in cui le ho detto che volevo le scuse di persona perchè volevo parlarle lei ha sempre minacciato che se mi fossi presentato mi avrebbe denunciato, sin da subito.
> Io non credo nei rappporti telefonici e neppure nelle chat, per questo per me le scuse come le cose importanti tra due persone devono avvenire faccia a faccia, questa è una cosa che io ho sempre fatto, sapendo prendermi anche della gran carne perchè sono fallace come ogni uomo (cose minori ovviamente, non ho mai tradito chi mi voleva bene e per come sono fatto non potrei farlo), lei invece sembra come tutte  le nuove generazioni: "parlare"= messaggio sms che mi sembra non proprio la stessa cosa.



se sei come fai capire qua sul forum, sinceramente al suo posto ti avrei denunciato anche io.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Mk, della sua serenità mi importa poco adesso, sinceramente penso che lei può ripigliarsi in fretta, io so che se continuo così mi ripiglierò tra anni, cosa che non voglio e cosa per cui non ho tempo. La sua spiegazione è che lei non ha colpa di come ho reagito io, tutti le vorrrebbbero spiegare che se lei non avesse tradito e mi avesse lasciato non avrei reagito così, l'azione di aggressione nei miei confronti l'ha fatta lei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, della sua serenità mi importa poco adesso, sinceramente penso che lei può ripigliarsi in fretta, io so che se continuo così mi ripiglierò tra anni, cosa che non voglio e cosa per cui non ho tempo. La sua spiegazione è che lei non ha colpa di come ho reagito io, tutti le vorrrebbbero spiegare che se lei non avesse tradito e mi avesse lasciato non avrei reagito così, *l'azione di aggressione nei miei confronti l'ha fatta lei*.



tutti? ma tutti chi?
*
ma fammi il piacere!*


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se sei come fai capire qua sul forum, sinceramente al suo posto ti avrei denunciato anche io.


Qundi tu tradiresti una persona per puro spirito godereccio, e poi senza delle scuse reali lo lasceresti vivere la sua vita ben sapendo che il danno che hai creato lo sta facendo morire? Ed avresti anche il coraggio di denunciarlo?  Ha del comico tutto questo.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, della sua serenità mi importa poco adesso, sinceramente penso che lei può ripigliarsi in fretta, io so che se continuo così mi ripiglierò tra anni, cosa che non voglio e cosa per cui non ho tempo. La sua spiegazione è che lei non ha colpa di come ho reagito io, tutti le vorrrebbbero spiegare che se lei non avesse tradito e mi avesse lasciato non avrei reagito così, l'azione di aggressione nei miei confronti l'ha fatta lei.


 
se per un tradimento ti riduci così cosa farai quando ti capiteranno altre cose gravi?
ripigliati.
non vale davvero la pena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Qundi tu tradiresti una persona per puro spirito godereccio, e poi senza delle scuse reali lo lasceresti vivere la sua vita ben sapendo che il danno che hai creato lo sta facendo morire? Ed avresti anche il coraggio di denunciarlo?  Ha del comico tutto questo.



posto che io non tradirei, se anche lo facessi e non volessi più avere a che fare con questa persona, avrei sicuramente i miei perché. e se questa persona di rivelasse molesta, la denuncerei di corsa.
e, per inciso, quello comico - per non dire ridicolo - in tutto questo, sei tu.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, della sua serenità mi importa poco adesso, sinceramente penso che lei può ripigliarsi in fretta, io so che se continuo così mi ripiglierò tra anni, cosa che non voglio e cosa per cui non ho tempo. *La sua spiegazione è che lei non ha colpa di come ho reagito io, tutti le vorrrebbbero spiegare che se lei non avesse tradito e mi avesse lasciato non avrei reagito così, l'azione di aggressione nei miei confronti l'ha fatta lei*.


Ha sottovalutato il tuo malessere è vero, ma ripeto è una ragazzina, non può pagare lei per tutti quelli che ti hanno fatto del male...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutti? ma tutti chi?
> *
> ma fammi il piacere!*


Credi che più peersone non l'hanno contattata per dirle che sto sempre peggio? Credi che gente che mi sta vicino non mi vede peggiorare di giorno in giorno? Credi che tutto il mondo ti dica "emeriti cazzi tuoi".
Allora che ci stanno a fare gli orfanotrofi? che prendiamo gli immigrati clandestini? Potremmo dire a tutti, emeriti cazzi vostri.
Che ce ne facciamo dei teremotati dell'abbruzzo? Emeriti cazzi vostri cari, ma così non è e qualcuno si preoccupa anche di me e di altri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Credi che più peersone non l'hanno contattata per dirle che sto sempre peggio? Credi che gente che mi sta vicino non mi vede peggiorare di giorno in giorno? Credi che tutto il mondo ti dica "emeriti cazzi tuoi".
> Allora che ci stanno a fare gli orfanotrofi? che prendiamo gli immigrati clandestini? Potremmo dire a tutti, emeriti cazzi vostri.
> Che ce ne facciamo dei teremotati dell'abbruzzo? Emeriti cazzi vostri cari, ma così non è e qualcuno si preoccupa anche di me e di altri.


ma che cazzo vai vaneggiando?
ma vuoi paragonare immigrati e terremotati a uno sfigato con le corna che ha bisogno che gli altri vadano a rompere i coglioni alla sua ex per conto suo???
ripeto: ma fammi il piacere!
quando avevo 20 anni la mamma di un mio ex mi chiamò per parlarmi di lui e dirmi che era preoccupata, insomma voleva che tornassi con lui. le dissi molto chiaramente che doveva starne fuori e che non dovevo fare l'assistente sociale di nessuno.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola, non è un tradimento visto che per il primo non stavo così, è per il modus. Il traditore che passa dalla parte del tradito e viene a rendere il tradito carnefice nelle sue fantasie non è sopportabile. Se sai di avere torto non tentare di arrampicarti sugli specchi per dimostrare che in un universo parallelo tu avresti ragione per il fatto che i colpevoli sono innocenti e le vittime sono carnefici.
Da me è successo che solo mia madre aveva una grande fiducia ed io diedi anche a lei quella stessa fiducia chiedendole solo di non tradirmela. Un rapporto a distanza di fonda su questo, si fonda su fiducia, ma non è il tradimento solo che mi ha fatto male, ma il dopo che lei non ha gestito, come se alla fine comprendessi che non ci fosse mai stato affetto ed anche se ragazzina un poco di affetto dovrebbbe poterlo provare no?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io quella non la vorrei, ma parlarle per chiarire si, tutti ne hanno l'occasione, perchè cazzo io no?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da me è successo che solo mia madre aveva una grande fiducia ed io diedi anche a lei quella stessa fiducia chiedendole solo di non tradirmela.


Dan una compagna non è una madre.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Brugola, non è un tradimento visto che per il primo non stavo così, è per il modus. Il traditore che passa dalla parte del tradito e viene a rendere il tradito carnefice nelle sue fantasie non è sopportabile. Se sai di avere torto non tentare di arrampicarti sugli specchi per dimostrare che in un universo parallelo tu avresti ragione per il fatto che i colpevoli sono innocenti e le vittime sono carnefici.
> Da me è successo che solo mia madre aveva una grande fiducia ed io diedi anche a lei quella stessa fiducia chiedendole solo di non tradirmela. Un rapporto a distanza di fonda su questo, si fonda su fiducia, ma non è il tradimento solo che mi ha fatto male, ma il dopo che lei non ha gestito, come se alla fine comprendessi che non ci fosse mai stato affetto ed anche se ragazzina un poco di affetto dovrebbbe poterlo provare no?


 
danut, questo è solo l'inizio.
la vita ti riserverà altre camionate in faccia, ben più gravi di un paio di corna o di qualcuno che ha tradito la tua fiducia.
malattie, disgrazie, e altra gente che tradirà il tuo amore.
e quindi?
succede a tutti.
ogni giorno, ogni momento, ogni istante.
soffri e ti rialzi.
punto
senza continuare a frignare come un bambino a cui è stato rotto il giochino
sii uomo e finiscila


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

*Beh però*

non sottovalutiamo il trauma che ha avuto da bambino eh...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non sottovalutiamo il trauma che ha avuto da bambino eh...


non so che trauma abbia vissuto, ma li abbiamo vissuti in tanti drammi molto pesanti


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so che trauma abbia vissuto, ma li abbiamo vissuti in tanti drammi molto pesanti


Il padre ucciso Brugola, mica è cosa da nulla, soprattutto se non è stato seguito allora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non sottovalutiamo il trauma che ha avuto da bambino eh...


non può e non deve esssere una giustificazione per tutto


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non può e non deve esssere una giustificazione per tutto


Non parlo di giustificare, parlo di comprensione. Il tradimento di una persona che per noi è di riferimento butta fuori tutto, e al dolore si somma altro dolore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlo di giustificare, parlo di comprensione. Il tradimento di una persona che per noi è di riferimento butta fuori tutto, e al dolore si somma altro dolore.



avanti mk. ok la comprensione. ma se è troppa rischia di diventare una giustificazione per le peggiori stronzate e i peggiori pensieri. danut ha più e più volte scritto cose che di comprensione secondo me, non ne meritano


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avanti mk. ok la comprensione. ma se è troppa rischia di diventare una giustificazione per le peggiori stronzate e i peggiori pensieri. danut ha più e più volte scritto cose che di comprensione secondo me, non ne meritano


Penso sempre che il calore della comprensione sia più costruttivo della  critica tagliente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Penso sempre che il calore della comprensione sia più costruttivo della  critica tagliente.




allora diamogli una pacca sulle spalle e diciamogli che in fondo fa bene a scassare i coglioni alla ex fino al punto di portarla a denunciarlo, dai! ma che cazzone dici?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Penso sempre che il calore della comprensione sia più costruttivo della  critica tagliente.



la comprensione spesso nasconde indifferenza


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la comprensione spesso nasconde indifferenza


 
cavolo, dura questa affermazione


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cavolo, dura questa affermazione


ma vera.
é facile essere comprensivi quando non costa niente, sole.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora diamogli una pacca sulle spalle e diciamogli che in fondo fa bene a scassare i coglioni alla ex fino al punto di portarla a denunciarlo, dai! ma che cazzone dici?


Infatti gli ho consigliato di starne lontano. Non si sa mai dove si arriva con queste situazioni.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Allroa vi chiedo, cosa ccostava quando stavo ancora non malissimo a lei di venire qua da me e parlarmi? a si è vero era gelosa che avevo un'altra, cosa che è morta per via dei miei problemi. Si perchè tale ragazzetta ce l'aveva con me perchè stavo con un'altra e volevo chiarire con lei, per lei stare con una persona fa svanire i problemi, secondo me è una visione stupida assai della vita. Io posso sotterrare questi problemi ma mi si riproporranno di continuo. Se non chiarisco io per esempio non virvrò più calmo un rapporto fidandomi, semplicemente senza farmi vederei potrei controllare tutta la vita della mia partner, ma allora che vita sarebbe per me e lei?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti gli ho consigliato di starne lontano. Non si sa mai dove si arriva con queste situazioni.


quindi non c'è comprensione.

prendi sù e porta a cà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allroa vi chiedo, cosa ccostava quando stavo ancora non malissimo a lei di venire qua da me e parlarmi? a si è vero era gelosa che avevo un'altra, cosa che è morta per via dei miei problemi. Si perchè tale ragazzetta ce l'aveva con me perchè stavo con un'altra e volevo chiarire con lei, per lei stare con una persona fa svanire i problemi, secondo me è una visione stupida assai della vita. Io posso sotterrare questi problemi ma mi si riproporranno di continuo. Se non chiarisco io per esempio non virvrò più calmo un rapporto fidandomi, semplicemente senza farmi vederei potrei controllare tutta la vita della mia partner, ma allora che vita sarebbe per me e lei?



la vera visione stupida è che tu abbia avuto il coraggio di instaurare una relazione con un'altra persona pur avendo mille conti aperti con un'altra e mille altri problemi che, di fatto, hanno portato come tu stesso hai appena scritto alla fine di questa relazione. sei stato egoista e immaturo almeno tanto quanto la tua ex traditrice.
sai che ti dico? non vivere più calmo, se così deve essere. stai agitato ma piantala di rompere i coglioni alla tua ex che di colpe non ne ha. di doveri nei tuoi confronti, non ne ha più da quando è diventata ex. tu volevi... cosa? cosa cazzo volevi e vuoi tuttora da lei? NULLA.
FUFFA.​


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allroa vi chiedo, cosa ccostava quando stavo ancora non malissimo a lei di venire qua da me e parlarmi? a si è vero era gelosa che avevo un'altra, cosa che è morta per via dei miei problemi. Si perchè tale ragazzetta ce l'aveva con me perchè stavo con un'altra e volevo chiarire con lei


beh però questa cosa mica l'avevi detta eh... mi ricordi qualcuno. Sei andato con un'altra sperando che lei cambiasse e diventasse come volevi tu?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allroa vi chiedo, cosa ccostava quando stavo ancora non malissimo a lei di venire qua da me e parlarmi? a si è vero era gelosa che avevo un'altra, cosa che è morta per via dei miei problemi. Si perchè tale ragazzetta ce l'aveva con me perchè stavo con un'altra e volevo chiarire con lei, per lei stare con una persona fa svanire i problemi, secondo me è una visione stupida assai della vita. Io posso sotterrare questi problemi ma mi si riproporranno di continuo. Se non chiarisco io per esempio non virvrò più calmo un rapporto fidandomi, semplicemente senza farmi vederei potrei controllare tutta la vita della mia partner, ma allora che vita sarebbe per me e lei?


danut, tu mi sei anche simpatico, ma rispondimi onestamente: non ti vergogni a mettere in mano la tua vita a una cretina che ti ha tradito?
non ti vergogni di non avere le palle di tirartene fuori?
di dare preoccupazioni a tua madre e ai tuoi amici?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io sono andato insieme ad una perchè stupidamente lei mi dava fiducia, almeno per 5 minuti, un sensazione falsa mi sono accorto dopo. Io avevo bisogno di ricredere in qualcuno, di poter credere che non sono io contro il mondo, che io non ho il dovere di passare su tutti e su tutto pur di far valere me stesso, perchè ora come ora comprendo solo che io devo calpestare le persone per il mio bene, cosa che non è nel mi carattere.
Io credo nella solidarietà, nell'affetto tra persone che si sono relazionate per anni (e non dico solo per alcuni mesi) credo che una parte della propria vita rimane e non sia un cassetto emertico che si chiude per sempre, che una parte di quello che siamo la dobbiamo anche a chi è staco vicino a noi per un periodo.
vedete lei era mia ex ma essendo mia ex non doveva chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno seguendo la sua idea no? Ma invece per lei vale che se nei problemi poteva chiedermi una mano facendomi scoprire così però il suo tradimento mentre io non ho diritto a nulla in quanto ex, allora ditemi dove sta 'afffetto di due persone che hanno diviso una picccola parte della loro vita e dei loro sentimenti?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Onestamente io sono come una piattaforma gallleggiante al largo senza più fermi, non ho le mie basi, non credo in nulla, il mondo è diventato per me un posto fetido che non riesco comprendere come molte parole. Mi dicono che in me è in atto una psicosi che potrebbe portare a gravi danni, il tutto per un tradimento gratuito. Lo dico e lo ammetto, quando un tradimento ha il suo perchè posso accettarlo, ma un motivo banale come il voler essere capace di sentirsi bella davanti ad un altro mi ha spiazzato, mi ha distrutto dentro. Ok, lei voleva sperimentare? benissimo, veniva a Ferrara, mi parlava e mi lasciava e dopo libera come non mai e dopo però nessuna telefonata per la morte di suo nonno, erano fatti suoi e suoi dovevano rimanere.
lei adesso si vivrà la sua vita felice, avrà altri uomini e prima o poi per il dispiacere del mondo anche essa diverrà madre creando una o più creaturine a cui insegnare l'amore e la solidarietà quando lei non sai neppure cosa vogliono dire, che bella l'ipocrisia mondiale.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Onestamente io sono come una piattaforma gallleggiante al largo senza più fermi, non ho le mie basi, non credo in nulla, il mondo è diventato per me un posto fetido che non riesco comprendere come molte parole. Mi dicono che in me è in atto una psicosi che potrebbe portare a gravi danni, il tutto per un tradimento gratuito. Lo dico e lo ammetto, quando un tradimento ha il suo perchè posso accettarlo, *ma un motivo banale come il voler essere capace di sentirsi bella davanti ad un altro* mi ha spiazzato, mi ha distrutto dentro. Ok, lei voleva sperimentare? benissimo, veniva a Ferrara, mi parlava e mi lasciava e dopo libera come non mai e dopo però nessuna telefonata per la morte di suo nonno, erano fatti suoi e suoi dovevano rimanere.
> lei adesso si vivrà la sua vita felice, avrà altri uomini e prima o poi per il dispiacere del mondo anche essa diverrà madre creando una o più creaturine a cui insegnare l'amore e la solidarietà quando lei non sai neppure cosa vogliono dire, che bella l'ipocrisia mondiale.


dlin dlon....gentile utente danut la informiamo che dall'una e dall'altra parte, spesso i tradimenti avvengono propsio e solo per questo. Dlin dlon. Fine della comunicazione


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

LLo so, ma scrivermi una lettera 16 giorni prima e dirmi 7 giorni prima che mi amava...accidenti! Solo perchè è dimagrita non vuol dire nulla, una persona che cambia perchè dimagrisce non può avere rsipetto da parte di nessuno, sono solo scuse banali di persone banali. Anche io sono dimagrito e ben 20 kg eppure non sono diventato diverso da quello che ero, non ho ceduto al tradimento anche quando potevo e lei non lo avrebbe mai saputo, perchè credevo nella fiducia che si era data.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> LLo so, ma scrivermi una lettera 16 giorni prima e dirmi 7 giorni prima che mi amava...accidenti! Solo perchè è dimagrita non vuol dire nulla,* una persona che cambia perchè dimagrisce non può avere rsipetto da parte di nessuno*, sono solo scuse banali di persone banali. Anche io sono dimagrito e ben 20 kg eppure non sono diventato diverso da quello che ero, non ho ceduto al tradimento anche quando potevo e lei non lo avrebbe mai saputo, perchè credevo nella fiducia che si era data.


non sai quello che dici: non metterti sempre come termine di paragone per il comportamento degli altri....io 30 kg fa ero una persona completamente diversa da quello che sono oggi, anche nell'approccio con gli altri....l'esser dimagrita mi ha ridato fiducia, stima il sorriso la consapevolezza che porso pormi degli obiettivi e raggiungerli....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Ci sono parole, comportamenti che nessuna legge punisce          e che possono uccidere psichicamente una persona o almeno ferirla in          modo grave e spesso irreversibile.
La provocazione continua,          l'offesa, la disistima, la derisione, la svalutazione, la coercizione,          il ricatto, la minaccia, il silenzio, la privazione della libertà, la          menzogna e il tradimento della fiducia riposta, l'isolamento sono alcune          forme in cui si manifesta la violenza psicologica.

Come si può          definire la violenza psichica? È quella strategia che mira a uccidere,          distruggere, annientare, portare al suicidio una persona, senza          spargimento di sangue. La caratteristica fondamentale di questi          comportamenti è la crudeltà esercitata dall'aggressore, il quale ben sa          che lesioni fisiche o violenze sessuali potrebbero essere punibili come          reato.

Le strategie che mette in atto chi decide di annientare un          essere umano sono molto subdole e mirano prima di tutto ad anestetizzare          la vittima designata in modo che non possa reagire. Spesso, specie          nell'ambito familiare, con la vittima si è prima instaurato un legame          affettivo, per cui è già difficile individuare il limite sottile che          separa un rapporto funzionante ancora da quello decisamente patologico.          L'aggressore manda spesso messaggi contrastanti nel senso che dice una          cosa e ne pensa un'altra (doppio legame), mettendo in questo modo          l'oggetto delle sue manovre in uno stato di confusione e nell'incapacità          a capire cosa sta succedendo. Ne essa ha possibilità di chiarire, perché          l'interruzione della comunicazione bilaterale è un'altra delle manovre          che l'aggressore instaura. Subentra così il senso di colpa di chi inizia          a subire e con esso un tentativo di perfezionismo per cercare di          spostare o annullare il bersaglio. Se tenta una reazione, dopo un          periodo lungo di esasperazione, allora viene accusata di essere cattiva          o malata.

Questo è un estratto per definire la violenza psicologica, io ho subito tutto questo compreso l'accusa di essere malato e di ben altro mentre io stavo sempre peggio. Senza perchè e senza motivi tutto è divenuto così.
Allora che differenza c'è tra questo ed una aggressione fisica?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

io credo che nessno voglia portarti al suicidio.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che nessno voglia portarti al suicidio.


lei sa che tutto quello che ha fatto mi sta portando al suicodio e l'unica cosa che sa dire è di non scocciarla, quindi direi che lei voglia mandarmi dritto e diretto al suicidio no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei sa che tutto quello che ha fatto mi sta portando al suicodio e l'unica cosa che sa dire è di non scocciarla, quindi direi che lei voglia mandarmi dritto e diretto al suicidio no?


tu stai attribuendo ad una bambina sensibilità ed intelligenza che non credo abbia. Daniele non è imputabile questo....come fai a non capire?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

a 21 anni non si è più bambini, siamo noi che diamo la connotazione di bambini ad adulti che devono esserlo. A 21 anni si è già adulti e si deve usare la testa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> a 21 anni non si è più bambini, siamo noi che diamo la connotazione di bambini ad adulti che devono esserlo. A 21 anni si è già adulti e si deve usare la testa.


 a 21 anni potevi esser maturo tu per il tuo vissuto. Non puoi pretendere che tutti siano come te...e fai offesa alla tua intelligenza se insisti a pensare di aver ragione sul punto.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Allora come detto a me rimane solo l'opzione del suicidio peer evitare di fare stronzate. Sono 16 mesi che sento un peso dentro crescente, con poche pause in mezzo, solo M. è riuscita in poco tempo a comprendere la mia psiche molto complessa e mi chiedo come abbia fatto, come possa dire che sia afffascinante visto che io vedo tutto questo come un mio handycap molto forte.
Questo dolore cresce con il tempo, non decresce e non so più dove sbattere la testa, ormai mi ha debilitato del tutto e la mia vita sociale è diventata più un tentativo disperato di uscirne ma diventa sempre più difficile stare in mezzo alla gente, vederli e non riuscirli più  percepire perchè quel dolore è come se urlasse su tutte quelle voci.
Si, sono stato con una bambina, adesso lo so, ma il dolore non è raziocinio ed  ormai la voce della ragione è flebile come non mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> a 21 anni non si è più bambini, siamo noi che diamo la connotazione di bambini ad adulti che devono esserlo. *A 21 anni si è già adulti e si deve usare la testa*.


Lo dici a lei...o a  te stesso?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io a 21 anni avevo già delle rsponsabilità, delle cose da fare e dovevo gestirmi per potermi pagare gli studi, avevo una fidanzata e con lei ero serio ed in effetti quando avevamo problemi ne abbiamo parlato, quando poi non sono andate bene le cose l'ho lasciato scooprendo poi che mi aveva tradito. A 21 anni lei è una bambina io ero un uomo, vuol dire che le nuove generazioni sono fatte da presunti stupidi?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io a 21 anni avevo già delle rsponsabilità, delle cose da fare e dovevo gestirmi per potermi pagare gli studi, avevo una fidanzata e con lei ero serio ed in effetti quando avevamo problemi ne abbiamo parlato, quando poi non sono andate bene le cose l'ho lasciato scooprendo poi che mi aveva tradito. A 21 anni lei è una bambina io ero un uomo, vuol dire che le nuove generazioni sono fatte da presunti stupidi?


non siamo tutti uguali
lei non è come tu eri a 21 anni
e se io fossi come te a questo punto forse mi leggereste sul giornale.
piantala di colpevolizzare chiunque, persino lei, per come ti senti.
raddrizza la schiena caxxo!
smetti di recriminare, ricattare, minacciare, paventare il suicidio.
un tradimento subito a 30 anni da una di 21 non può fare di un UOMO una larva, nemmeno se ha il vissuto che hai tu.
hai sbagliato a valutarla
o lei è cambiata crescendo
CHISSEFREGA
volta pagina
te l'avevo pure detto che una nuova ragazza si sarebbe allontanata quando avesse cominciato a capire cosa ti passa per la testa
Non dare alla ragazzina la soddisfazione di vedere che ti distruggi per lei


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

dite quel che volete, io spero che danut sia solo uno/a che ha voglia di prendere per i fondelli..e per la cronaca danut, se io fossi la tua ex e sapessi cosa pensi e come lo pensi non mi avvicinerei a te manco a 10 km.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dite quel che volete, io spero che danut sia solo uno/a che ha voglia di prendere per i fondelli..e per la cronaca danut, se io fossi la tua ex e sapessi cosa pensi e come lo pensi non mi avvicinerei a te manco a 10 km.


eeeeh,
se gliel'abbiamo detto!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dite quel che volete, io spero che danut sia solo uno/a che ha voglia di prendere per i fondelli..e per la cronaca danut, se io fossi la tua ex e sapessi cosa pensi e come lo pensi non mi avvicinerei a te manco a 10 km.


reale, io a quella ragazza non feci mai nulla, mai nulla di male e mi sono comportato correttamente, e lei l'unica scorretezza che ha fatto l'ha seguita coerentemente fino alla fine, anzi dappprima con meno coerenza perchè aveva bisogno ma dopo è stat coerente al massimo, quando il suo bisogno era passato.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> reale, io a quella ragazza non feci mai nulla, mai nulla di male e mi sono comportato correttamente, e lei l'unica scorretezza che ha fatto l'ha seguita coerentemente fino alla fine, anzi dappprima con meno coerenza perchè aveva bisogno ma dopo è stat coerente al massimo, quando il suo bisogno era passato.


 danut, chi dice che quello che ti avrebbe fatto è stato corretto? nopn di certo io, ma sinceramente non meriterebbe essere la vittima della tua "violenza" e quello che scrivi è intriso di molta violenza....io non mi fiderei...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Sarà intriso di molta violenza ma preferire la mia morte al parlare con una persona che ormai è non proprio in forze direi che è da vigliacchi sempre più!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sarà intriso di molta violenza ma preferire la mia morte al parlare con una persona che ormai è non proprio in forze direi che è da vigliacchi sempre più!


 ma lei sarebbe responsabile della tua morte? rileggiti fra un po' di tempo e mi dic se quello che scrivi ha lontanamente un solo senso....non so se ho capito bene, ma trattassi di ricatto il tuo...il miglior modo per poter approcciare una persona, certo...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io di stare con questo dolore crescente dentro non ce la faccio più, ho scoperto il modo per farla finita ed è innervosire chi uccise mio padre. Basta far sapere che io so e che adesso ne ho le prove per avere una condanna da chi fece già del male...una azione da poco.
Ho il mio dolore nelle mie mani se non passa ho il libero arbitrio per farlo cessare in altro modo.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io di stare con questo dolore crescente dentro non ce la faccio più, ho scoperto il modo per farla finita ed è innervosire chi uccise mio padre. Basta far sapere che io so e che adesso ne ho le prove per avere una condanna da chi fece già del male...una azione da poco.
> Ho il mio dolore nelle mie mani se non passa ho il libero arbitrio per farlo cessare in altro modo.


 e che cosa c'entra la tua ex scusa? perchè dovrebbe farsi carico lei di questo?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Perchè sto male? perchè mi chiedo come si fa a fare così male ad una persona che dici di voler bene anche dopo, come fai a provare totale disinteresse e dirle comunque che gli vuoi bene? 
Voler bene una persona vuol dire avere a cuore il suo futuro, come fa una persona dirmi che mi vuole bene anche a Gennaio 2009  e continuare su questa sua idea?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e che cosa c'entra la tua ex scusa? perchè dovrebbe farsi carico lei di questo?


Semplice, è una azione di suicidio, o meglio di ricerca di un omicidio per la mai persona, se il dolore non riesco a tenerlo a freno è necessario terminarlo.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Semplice, è una azione di suicidio, o meglio di ricerca di un omicidio per la mai persona, se il dolore non riesco a tenerlo a freno è necessario terminarlo.


 e quindi staresti cercando di suicidarti per fare sentire in colpa la tua ex...ma va, va....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

No, per non sentire più quello che sento, perchè davvero le sensazioni che porto dentro di me sono terribili. Vedo me stesso negli occhi di mia madre, vedo il suo odio per quella ragazza e so di certo che se adesso l'avesse tra le mani la prenderebbe a botte come mai ha pensato di fare con nessuno. Mia madre vuole pormi sotto tutela per risolvere almeno una parte dei miei possibili futuri problemi per risolvere la situazione, ma io non ce la faccio più, devo fare due esami in 4 mesi e se perdo tempo così non ce la farò ed io non riesco a far nulla, la mia mente è vuota.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, per non sentire più quello che sento, perchè davvero le sensazioni che porto dentro di me sono terribili. Vedo me stesso negli occhi di mia madre, vedo il suo odio per quella ragazza e so di certo che se adesso l'avesse tra le mani la prenderebbe a botte come mai ha pensato di fare con nessuno. Mia madre vuole pormi sotto tutela per risolvere almeno una parte dei miei possibili futuri problemi per risolvere la situazione, ma io non ce la faccio più, devo fare due esami in 4 mesi e se perdo tempo così non ce la farò ed io non riesco a far nulla, la mia mente è vuota.


 e pensi che parlando con lei risolvi?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

lei mi ha detto così tante menzogne al telefono che non so dirti quante sono, l'unico modo per sapere la verità è guardare una persona negli occhi e usare le domande corrette, vedere cosa di vero ha detto e cosa di falso, visto che lei da quando ha tradito ha imparato l'arte della bugia al telefono. Io voglio delle scuse davanti a me perchè vorrei sapere se sincere o se come penso io false e dettate dal suo buonismo al telefono.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei mi ha detto così tante menzogne al telefono che non so dirti quante sono, l'unico modo per sapere la verità è guardare una persona negli occhi e usare le domande corrette, vedere cosa di vero ha detto e cosa di falso, visto che lei da quando ha tradito ha imparato l'arte della bugia al telefono. Io voglio delle scuse davanti a me perchè vorrei sapere se sincere o se come penso io false e dettate dal suo buonismo al telefono.


e ti cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei mi ha detto così tante menzogne al telefono che non so dirti quante sono, l'unico modo per sapere la verità è guardare una persona negli occhi e usare le domande corrette, vedere cosa di vero ha detto e cosa di falso, visto che lei da quando ha tradito ha imparato l'arte della bugia al telefono. Io voglio delle scuse davanti a me perchè vorrei sapere se sincere o se come penso io false e dettate dal suo buonismo al telefono.


Danut, perché non prendi sul serio in considerazione l'idea di scrivere un libro sulla tua vita?
non sto scherzando. questo male ti ha donato molto ma tu non te ne rendi conto. hai il dono della scrittura e chi dice di no peste lo colga.
forza Danut!!!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Io il dono della scrittura? La mia professoressa del liceo ti prenderebbe a randellate Anna!!!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io il dono della scrittura? La mia professoressa del liceo ti prenderebbe a randellate Anna!!!


 anche molti di noi, non andare così lontano....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

vedete, io vivo da 16 mesi con il mal di testa, con una emozionalità senza controllo e mi serve assolutamente invece la possibilità per studiare di essere freddo e razionale, io non lo sono più in pieno. Questa ragazza ha creato la situazione per farcela, mi ha tradito e diciamocelo, se uno si fa scoprire vuol dire che ha vooluto farsi scooprire, non esiste lo sbaglio, si sbaglia solo perchè si voleva sbagliare in certe cose. Ok, lo scopro ed inzia il mio stare male, lei dopo l'aver sotterrato il suo caro nonno se ne fotte altamente di me, sa che sono una persona sensibile e che non ho retto bene al colpo e si vedeva evidentemente da dei cambiamenti dal mio modo di fare, ma per lei dopo che ci si è lasciati non si deve nulla, anche se l'atto di distruzione è stato fatto prima. In fondo lei cosa ha fatto per farmi stare male? Sono io che sto male per i fatti miei. Lungi da lei pensare che senza il tradimento non sarei stato così e sarei già laureato, troppo complesso per il pensiero di una 21 enne adesso. Decisamente lei non ha colpa di nulla, le corna sono sacrosante al giorno d'oggi anzi dovute quando ci si lascia e dopo il tradito deve anche ringraziare dell'onore di poter finalmente fare le lotte primaverili con altri cervi.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedete, io vivo da 16 mesi con il mal di testa, con una emozionalità senza controllo e mi serve assolutamente invece la possibilità per studiare di essere freddo e razionale, io non lo sono più in pieno. Questa ragazza ha creato la situazione per farcela, mi ha tradito e diciamocelo, se uno si fa scoprire vuol dire che ha vooluto farsi scooprire, non esiste lo sbaglio, si sbaglia solo perchè si voleva sbagliare in certe cose. Ok, lo scopro ed inzia il mio stare male, lei dopo l'aver sotterrato il suo caro nonno se ne fotte altamente di me, sa che sono una persona sensibile e che non ho retto bene al colpo e si vedeva evidentemente da dei cambiamenti dal mio modo di fare, ma per lei dopo che ci si è lasciati non si deve nulla, anche se l'atto di distruzione è stato fatto prima. In fondo lei cosa ha fatto per farmi stare male? Sono io che sto male per i fatti miei. Lungi da lei pensare che senza il tradimento non sarei stato così e sarei già laureato, troppo complesso per il pensiero di una 21 enne adesso. Decisamente lei non ha colpa di nulla, le corna sono sacrosante al giorno d'oggi anzi dovute quando ci si lascia e dopo il tradito deve anche ringraziare dell'onore di poter finalmente fare le lotte primaverili con altri cervi.


lo hai già scritto, ma mi ripeti esattamente quanti anni hai che non ho voglia di andare a trovarmi il post?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo hai già scritto, ma mi ripeti esattamente quanti anni hai che non ho voglia di andare a trovarmi il post?


 novembre '78


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> novembre '78


quindi ha 31 anni? e ancora non è laureato da 10 anni uno che dimostra in un quarto d'ora il teorema di fermat?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi ha 31 anni? e ancora non è laureato da 10 anni uno che dimostra in un quarto d'ora il teorema di fermat?


 e io che ne so? magari l'ha dimostrato l'anno scorso


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e io che ne so? magari l'ha dimostrato l'anno scorso


 che c'entra quando l'ha dimostrato..se è un genio avrebbe dovuto nella peggiore delle ipotesi laurearsi in corso...comunque sei proprio sicura che non sia solo un po' più grande dell'ex che ha 21 anni?


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Giugno 2009)

Danut tu ti senti responsabile della morte di tuo padre? Ti senti in colpa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che c'entra quando l'ha dimostrato..se è un genio avrebbe dovuto nella peggiore delle ipotesi laurearsi in corso...comunque sei proprio sicura che non sia solo un po' più grande dell'ex che ha 21 anni?


 ale ma che ne saccio....nella sua "scheda" c'è novembre '78.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

comunque se ha 31 anni da fratello maggiore quale potrei essergli mi viene da tirargli due scoppoloni ben assestati a danut....


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale ma che ne saccio....nella sua "scheda" c'è novembre '78.


 ah!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Sono nato nel 28 novembre 1978 ho 30 anni ed ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, non mi sono laureato in tempo perchè sono uno studente fai da te non esistendo corsi e dovendo di mio ricreare tutto il materiale per l'esame vista l'incapacità dei professori di essere d'aiuto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono nato nel 28 novembre 1978 ho 30 anni ed ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, non mi sono laureato in tempo perchè sono uno studente fai da te *non esistendo corsi* e dovendo di mio ricreare tutto il materiale per l'esame vista l'incapacità dei professori di essere d'aiuto.


non ho capito


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Che la magnifica università di ferrara dopo il mio corso ha chiuso tutto per creare il nuovo ordinamento e non lasciando la possibilità di seguire i corsi per chi doveva anche lavorare magari l'anno successivo.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono nato nel 28 novembre 1978 ho 30 anni ed ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, non mi sono laureato in tempo perchè sono uno studente fai da te non esistendo corsi e dovendo di mio ricreare tutto il materiale per l'esame vista l'incapacità dei professori di essere d'aiuto.


 in ogni caso due scoppoloni te li darei lo stesso volentieri...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Giugno 2009)

*Non per dire eh...*

....ma era già fuori corso quando si è messo con la ragazza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhhh già...ma è sempre colpa degli altri....mondo infame!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per la cronaca....ok, ti ha tradito, ma dopo un mese se ricordo bene, ti ha lasciato senza dirti che era per quello...poi ha avuto un lutto e ha pensato (povera stolta!) di venir a piangere sulla tua spalla...e tu, che dopo un mese già avevi un altra, ti sei fatto chissà che viaggi sul poter tornare con lei...ma non era per quello che era venuta da te, ma solo perchè, essendosi relazionata per un pò con te, pensava che al di là dello "stare insieme", potesse restar qualcosa...davvero una gran stronza eh!...sissi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che stupida! avrà pensato che uno tanto più grande di lei, avesse la maturità per arrivarci da solo...e magari, visto che per lei la storia è finita e sepolta...NON TI DEVE PROPRIO NESSUNA SPIEGAZIONE ULTERIORE!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma che brutta gente che c'è in giro eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono nato nel 28 novembre 1978 ho 30 anni ed ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, non mi sono laureato in tempo perchè sono uno studente fai da te non esistendo corsi e dovendo di mio ricreare tutto il materiale per l'esame *vista l'incapacità dei professori di essere d'aiuto*.


ammazza manco i professori risparmi. tutti colpevoli tranne te. ma vai va.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....*ma era già fuori corso quando si è messo con la ragazza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gliel'ho fatto notare nella notte dei tempi. ora ti segnalo per plagio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> in ogni caso due scoppoloni te li darei lo stesso volentieri...


io ho l'insaziabile voglia di prenderlo a calci in culo. è la stessa cosa?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Bhe quando un professore ti aggiunge al programma una cosa e neppure ti dice in che libro trovarla perchè non sa dove si possa trovare non è prorpio piacevole.

Comunque fedifrago la cosa non è come l'hai descritta tu, intanto io non avevo un'altra ma stavo preparandomi per passare una felice pasqua in casa mia, e lei non mi ha lasciato dopo 1 mese dal tradimento, ma 3 giorni dopo senza motivi così. Io andai da lei non volendo stare con lei, ma pensando che comunque potesse rimanere un bell'affetto, ma il tradimento non detto e le bugie che mi aveva propinato erano la prova del conrtrario. ma io sono stato zitto li fino al funerale e visto che suo padre mi ha chiesto un piacere oltretutto sono stato due giorni in più, mentre lei debole come non mai voleva tornare con me. Facemmo una prova ma io non riuscivo a reggere il tradimento e le dissi "ti voglio bene ma ti lascio andare perchè sto male" e le chiesi solo di rimanere in buoni rapporti, per aiutarmi a superare quel momento che per me era bruttissimo, perchè io ho dovuto vivere il ttradimento scoperto in silenzio e non far trapelare nulla di fuori contate questo.
lei invece decise che era ora per me di essere spronato, cosa che su di me sapeva non funzionare, ma lei andava avanti per suie idee preconcette, dopo alcuni giorni ho provato il sucidio per la prima volta, lei si è fermata dallle sue idee precocette per poi tornarci su dopo pensando che bisogna essere coerenti con le proprie idee. Risultato finale? Se avesse avuto un poco di affetto per me non avrebbe combinato poi casini promettendomi cose che non voleva mantenere, una promessa è una promessa a prescindere.
Fedifrago tu la potrai pensare come ti pare, ma si vede che tu non sei una persona sensibile, si vede che tu sei un vero uomo che vedi le cose come un legiferatore sa fare, mai spererei che tu potessi vivere i miei 11 anni e sperare di venirne fuori come me, non ci riusciresti neppure volendolo e te lo dice una persona che è stata definita graziata dalla propria psicologa visti i risultati che avevo ottenuto prima del tradimento. Chi più vede più soffre, si vede  che questa cosa non può entrare in testa a tutti, le cose sono viste come bellissimi contratti, allora sapete che vi dico, l'amore è un contratto, avete il coraggio di metterlo si questa forma? Tutti dicono che non mi deve nulla, quando una persona lascia non deve nulla dopo, ma tutti i casini che ha creato prima sono a suo carico ed in altri stati sono penalmente perseguibili, quindi non andiamo a sparare cazzate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe quando un professore ti aggiunge al programma una cosa e neppure ti dice in che libro trovarla perchè non sa dove si possa trovare non è prorpio piacevole.
> 
> Comunque fedifrago la cosa non è come l'hai descritta tu, intanto io non avevo un'altra ma stavo preparandomi per passare una felice pasqua in casa mia, e lei non mi ha lasciato dopo 1 mese dal tradimento, ma 3 giorni dopo senza motivi così. Io andai da lei non volendo stare con lei, ma pensando che comunque potesse rimanere un bell'affetto, ma il tradimento non detto e le bugie che mi aveva propinato erano la prova del conrtrario. ma io sono stato zitto li fino al funerale e visto che suo padre mi ha chiesto un piacere oltretutto sono stato due giorni in più, mentre lei debole come non mai voleva tornare con me. Facemmo una prova ma io non riuscivo a reggere il tradimento e le dissi "ti voglio bene ma ti lascio andare perchè sto male" e le chiesi solo di rimanere in buoni rapporti, per aiutarmi a superare quel momento che per me era bruttissimo, perchè io ho dovuto vivere il ttradimento scoperto in silenzio e non far trapelare nulla di fuori contate questo.
> lei invece decise che era ora per me di essere spronato, cosa che su di me sapeva non funzionare, ma lei andava avanti per suie idee preconcette, dopo alcuni giorni ho provato il sucidio per la prima volta, lei si è fermata dallle sue idee precocette per poi tornarci su dopo pensando che bisogna essere coerenti con le proprie idee. Risultato finale? Se avesse avuto un poco di affetto per me non avrebbe combinato poi casini promettendomi cose che non voleva mantenere, una promessa è una promessa a prescindere.
> Fedifrago tu la potrai pensare come ti pare, ma si vede che tu non sei una persona sensibile, si vede che tu sei un vero uomo che vedi le cose come un legiferatore sa fare, mai spererei che tu potessi vivere i miei 11 anni e sperare di venirne fuori come me, non ci riusciresti neppure volendolo e te lo dice una persona che è stata definita graziata dalla propria psicologa visti i risultati che avevo ottenuto prima del tradimento. Chi più vede più soffre, si vede  che questa cosa non può entrare in testa a tutti, le cose sono viste come bellissimi contratti, allora sapete che vi dico, l'amore è un contratto, avete il coraggio di metterlo si questa forma? Tutti dicono che non mi deve nulla, quando una persona lascia non deve nulla dopo, ma tutti i casini che ha creato prima sono a suo carico *ed in altri stati sono penalmente perseguibili*, quindi non andiamo a sparare cazzate.


in altri stati ammazzano una donna se fuma in pubblico. quindi piantala tu di dire cazzate, please.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe quando un professore ti aggiunge al programma una cosa e neppure ti dice in che libro trovarla perchè non sa dove si possa trovare non è prorpio piacevole.
> 
> Comunque fedifrago la cosa non è come l'hai descritta tu, intanto io non avevo un'altra ma stavo preparandomi per passare una felice pasqua in casa mia, e lei non mi ha lasciato dopo 1 mese dal tradimento, ma 3 giorni dopo senza motivi così. Io andai da lei non volendo stare con lei, ma pensando che comunque potesse rimanere un bell'affetto, ma il tradimento non detto e le bugie che mi aveva propinato erano la prova del conrtrario. ma io sono stato zitto li fino al funerale e visto che suo padre mi ha chiesto un piacere oltretutto sono stato due giorni in più, mentre lei debole come non mai voleva tornare con me. Facemmo una prova ma io non riuscivo a reggere il tradimento e le dissi "ti voglio bene ma ti lascio andare perchè sto male" e le chiesi solo di rimanere in buoni rapporti, per aiutarmi a superare quel momento che per me era bruttissimo, perchè io ho dovuto vivere il ttradimento scoperto in silenzio e non far trapelare nulla di fuori contate questo.
> *lei invece decise che era ora per me di essere spronato, cosa che su di me sapeva non funzionare*, ma lei andava avanti per suie idee preconcette, dopo alcuni giorni ho provato il sucidio per la prima volta, lei si è fermata dallle sue idee precocette per poi tornarci su dopo pensando che bisogna essere coerenti con le proprie idee. Risultato finale? Se avesse avuto un poco di affetto per me non avrebbe combinato poi casini promettendomi cose che non voleva mantenere, una promessa è una promessa a prescindere.
> Fedifrago tu la potrai pensare come ti pare, ma si vede che tu non sei una persona sensibile, si vede che tu sei un vero uomo che vedi le cose come un legiferatore sa fare, mai spererei che tu potessi vivere i miei 11 anni e sperare di venirne fuori come me, non ci riusciresti neppure volendolo e te lo dice una persona che è stata definita graziata dalla propria psicologa visti i risultati che avevo ottenuto prima del tradimento. Chi più vede più soffre, si vede che questa cosa non può entrare in testa a tutti, le cose sono viste come bellissimi contratti, allora sapete che vi dico, l'amore è un contratto, avete il coraggio di metterlo si questa forma? Tutti dicono che non mi deve nulla, quando una persona lascia non deve nulla dopo, ma tutti i casini che ha creato prima sono a suo carico ed in altri stati sono penalmente perseguibili, quindi non andiamo a sparare cazzate.


 e come faceva a saperlo, di grazia?
sarebbe ora di crescere non credi?


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in altri stati ammazzano una donna se fuma in pubblico. quindi piantala tu di dire cazzate, please.


 tienilo fermo!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

comunque gente scrivete che io zzzzzzzzzzzz vi zzzzz
zzzzzzz legg zzzzzzzzzz go zzzzzzzz con zzzzzzzzzz
atten zzzzzzzzzz zione zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

buonanotte gente...
PS: danut smettila di stare attaccato alla tenda....eleonora duse è fuori moda...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Perchè in certe cose che dissi le dissi anche questo, che essere spronato a me quando sono in una condizione di crisi mi mette solo in esrtremo disagio, se sono già in estremo disagio mi butta nello schifo.
ma sapete come ci si sente dopo la morte di un padre e tutti ti volgono le spalle? Come ci si sente dopo che la ragazza che comunque hai amato di ha tradito e ti ha volto le spalle perchè tanto lei legalmente non ti deve nulla???? e allora lo sbattimento che mi sono fatto io per suo nonno legalmente non lo dovevo ma per sincero affetto l'ho fatto, per l'incidente del padre della mia prima ex sono andato da lei 2 anni fa e l'ho fatta piangere sulla mia spalle epppure non le dovevo nulla, ma un poco di affetto.
Cazzo ma sapete come ci si sente ogni volta che ci si sente traditi e tutti ti volgono le spalle anche coloro di cui ti fidavi? Il mondo crolla e nulla ha senso, decisamente convivo con l'iddea della morte perchè questo mondo mi fa estremamente schifo come tutte le persone che viivono solo per interesse personale, perchè quello di cui qualcuno mi ha parlato sono solo relazioni per interesse personale, cosa che io vedo fredda ed alquanto vile.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in certe cose che dissi le dissi anche questo, che essere spronato a me quando sono in una condizione di crisi mi mette solo in esrtremo disagio, se sono già in estremo disagio mi butta nello schifo.
> ma sapete come ci si sente dopo la morte di un padre e tutti ti volgono le spalle? Come ci si sente dopo che la ragazza che comunque hai amato di ha tradito e ti ha volto le spalle perchè tanto lei legalmente non ti deve nulla???? e allora lo sbattimento che mi sono fatto io per suo nonno legalmente non lo dovevo ma per sincero affetto l'ho fatto, per l'incidente del padre della mia prima ex sono andato da lei 2 anni fa e l'ho fatta piangere sulla mia spalle epppure non le dovevo nulla, ma un poco di affetto.
> Cazzo ma sapete come ci si sente ogni volta che ci si sente traditi e tutti ti volgono le spalle anche coloro di cui ti fidavi? Il mondo crolla e nulla ha senso, decisamente convivo con l'iddea della morte perchè questo mondo mi fa estremamente schifo come tutte le persone che viivono solo per interesse personale, perchè quello di cui qualcuno mi ha parlato sono solo relazioni per interesse personale, cosa che io vedo fredda ed alquanto vile.


 si, lo so. e ti ripeto, molla la tenda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, lo so. e ti ripeto, molla la tenda!!!!!!!!!!!!



ma tu leggi per intero tutti i post? io leggo qualche frase qua e là, ormai.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe quando un professore ti aggiunge al programma una cosa e neppure ti dice in che libro trovarla perchè non sa dove si possa trovare non è prorpio piacevole.
> 
> Comunque fedifrago la cosa non è come l'hai descritta tu, intanto io non avevo un'altra ma stavo preparandomi per passare una felice pasqua in casa mia, e lei non mi ha lasciato dopo 1 mese dal tradimento, ma 3 giorni dopo senza motivi così. Io andai da lei non volendo stare con lei, ma pensando che comunque potesse rimanere un bell'affetto, ma il tradimento non detto e le bugie che mi aveva propinato erano la prova del conrtrario. ma io sono stato zitto li fino al funerale e visto che suo padre mi ha chiesto un piacere oltretutto sono stato due giorni in più, mentre lei debole come non mai voleva tornare con me. Facemmo una prova ma io non riuscivo a reggere il tradimento e le dissi "ti voglio bene ma ti lascio andare perchè sto male" e le chiesi solo di rimanere in buoni rapporti, per aiutarmi a superare quel momento che per me era bruttissimo, perchè io ho dovuto vivere il ttradimento scoperto in silenzio e non far trapelare nulla di fuori contate questo.
> lei invece decise che era ora per me di essere spronato, cosa che su di me sapeva non funzionare, ma lei andava avanti per suie idee preconcette, dopo alcuni giorni ho provato il sucidio per la prima volta, lei si è fermata dallle sue idee precocette per poi tornarci su dopo pensando che bisogna essere coerenti con le proprie idee. Risultato finale? Se avesse avuto un poco di affetto per me non avrebbe combinato poi casini promettendomi cose che non voleva mantenere, una promessa è una promessa a prescindere.
> Fedifrago tu la potrai pensare come ti pare, ma si vede che tu non sei una persona sensibile, si vede che tu sei un vero uomo che vedi le cose come un legiferatore sa fare, mai spererei che tu potessi vivere i miei 11 anni e sperare di venirne fuori come me, non ci riusciresti neppure volendolo e te lo dice una persona che è stata definita graziata dalla propria psicologa visti i risultati che avevo ottenuto prima del tradimento. Chi più vede più soffre, si vede che questa cosa non può entrare in testa a tutti, le cose sono viste come bellissimi contratti, allora sapete che vi dico, l'amore è un contratto, avete il coraggio di metterlo si questa forma? Tutti dicono che non mi deve nulla, quando una persona lascia non deve nulla dopo, ma tutti i casini che ha creato prima sono a suo carico ed *in altri stati sono penalmente perseguibili*, quindi non andiamo a sparare cazzate.


Le uniche VERE cazzate che non si possono neanche leggere è chi si fa UNA PROPRIA "LEGGE" sui sentimenti altrui.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhh...sempre per la cronaca, anche in italia si possono perseguire le mancate promesse di matrimonio...eravate a quel punto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lei, secondo te, poteva sottostare al tuo pseudo ricatto del tentato suicidio e star con te per "curare" la tua fragilita' e IMMATURITA'?   

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi parli di CORAGGIO di vedere i rapporti sentimentali come CONTRATTI? Se non sei in grado di reggere una storia sul piano sentimentale...neanche se le leghi puoi trattenerle con te!


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tu leggi per intero tutti i post? io leggo qualche frase qua e là, ormai.


 ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh....non facciamoci scoprire...


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago, lei sapeva pienamente come ero e sapeva il mio shock, come ti dico a 11 anni non sai come si vive un assassinio a sangue freddo del padre senza alcuna giustizia, se dovessi dirti cosa mi stava insegnando la vita e come ho modificato il tutto con le mie forze ti stupiresti. Per la morte di mio padre ho perso tutto, mio padre, la mia vita, ho passato due anni a fare la spesa per mia madre al lavoro con la bicicletta visto che manco la macchina potevamo usare, dimmi tu cosa avrei potuto imparare dalla vita? che i soldi sono tutto, che la gente fa tutto per essi e che il dio denaro è il vero amore, che chi ama lo fa solo per interesse e che i rapporti sono solo basati su interessi egoistici. Io in ogni mio rapporto ho voluto dare per non cedere a questo insegnamento del cavolo, se amo una persona do me stesso come non mai, ma solo una cosa vorrei che chi entra nella mia sfera di fiducia non la tradisca. Visto che un partner non per forza deve entrare li dentro un tradimento non per forza mi fa male come questo, ma di questa ragazza mi fidavo, volevo chiederle di sposarmi, la vedevo come una ragazza unica e della quale potevo ciecamente fidarmi, anche se ci fossimo lasciati, perchè non davo per scontato che saremmo stati insieme, ma mi fidavo comunque sia.
Tanto più male fa quanto più ti fidi, si vede che io mi sono fidato e tu fedifrago mai, mi spiace però per te, perchè dal mio punto di vista io adesso sto male ma io in 30 anni ho realmente vissuto, sai dire lo stesso di te?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Capisco che per alcuni di voi forse la sensibilità personale è ineesistente, sappiate che il dolore per chi è sensibile è qualcosa che voi non proverete mai, è qualcosa che ti lacera dentro ed un tradimento della fiducia è così destabilizzante da rendere molto vacillante una persona, gli attacchi di panico che ho sono un puro esempio del fatto che anche se faccio finta di controllare non controllo un piffero la cosa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fedifrago, lei sapeva pienamente come ero e sapeva il mio shock, come ti dico a 11 anni non sai come si vive un assassinio a sangue freddo del padre senza alcuna giustizia, se dovessi dirti cosa mi stava insegnando la vita e come ho modificato il tutto con le mie forze ti stupiresti. Per la morte di mio padre ho perso tutto, mio padre, la mia vita, ho passato due anni a fare la spesa per mia madre al lavoro con la bicicletta visto che manco la macchina potevamo usare, dimmi tu cosa avrei potuto imparare dalla vita? che i soldi sono tutto, che la gente fa tutto per essi e che il dio denaro è il vero amore, che chi ama lo fa solo per interesse e che i rapporti sono solo basati su interessi egoistici. Io in ogni mio rapporto ho voluto dare per non cedere a questo insegnamento del cavolo, se amo una persona do me stesso come non mai, ma solo una cosa vorrei che chi entra nella mia sfera di fiducia non la tradisca. Visto che un partner non per forza deve entrare li dentro un tradimento non per forza mi fa male come questo, ma di questa ragazza mi fidavo, volevo chiederle di sposarmi, la vedevo come una ragazza unica e della quale potevo ciecamente fidarmi, anche se ci fossimo lasciati, perchè non davo per scontato che saremmo stati insieme, ma mi fidavo comunque sia.
> Tanto più male fa quanto più ti fidi, si vede che io mi sono fidato e tu fedifrago mai, mi spiace però per te, perchè dal mio punto di vista io adesso sto male ma io in 30 anni ho realmente vissuto, sai dire lo stesso di te?


so che ora potrei scatenarmi molte ire addosso, ma lo dico lo stesso: sai che il tuo modo di porti nei confronti degli altri, la tua rabbia rivolta a chi non se la merita, fa sì che anche la comprensione per quello che hai passato perda valore? la usi talmente tanto per fare la parte DELL'UNICO ad aver sofferto, vissuto, patito, da fare girare talmente tanto le palle che ho visto una statua di padre pio fare cenno d'essersi scassato i coglioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Capisco che per alcuni di voi forse la sensibilità personale è ineesistente, sappiate che il dolore per chi è sensibile è qualcosa che voi non proverete mai*, è qualcosa che ti lacera dentro ed un tradimento della fiducia è così destabilizzante da rendere molto vacillante una persona, gli attacchi di panico che ho sono un puro esempio del fatto che anche se faccio finta di controllare non controllo un piffero la cosa.


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> so che ora potrei scatenarmi molte ire addosso, ma lo dico lo stesso: sai che il tuo modo di porti nei confronti degli altri, la tua rabbia rivolta a chi non se la merita, fa sì che anche la comprensione per quello che hai passato perda valore? la usi talmente tanto per fare la parte DELL'UNICO ad aver sofferto, vissuto, patito, da fare girare talmente tanto le palle che ho visto una statua di padre pio fare cenno d'essersi scassato i coglioni


mi hai tolto le lettere dai tasti...


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Capisco che per alcuni di voi forse la sensibilità personale è ineesistente, sappiate che il dolore per chi è sensibile è qualcosa che voi non proverete mai, è qualcosa che ti lacera dentro ed un tradimento della fiducia è così destabilizzante da rendere molto vacillante una persona, gli attacchi di panico che ho sono un puro esempio del fatto che anche se faccio finta di controllare non controllo un piffero la cosa.


 1) sono un orfano anche io e il genitore rimastomi non è e non è stato granchè manco prima
2)ho avuto per anni e casualmente (per fortuna, perchè ho VOLUTO io cercare di fare qualcosa per me stesso e da solo me ne sono tirato fuori) ho ancora attacchi di panico e ansia...proprio oggi me n'è venuto uno e mi è pure uscito il sanguie dal naso
3) darti la pacca sulla spalla non serve a un cazzo per quello che scrivi e per come lo scrivi (scusami per la franchezza, ma sempre se quello che scrivi è vero)


----------



## Old sperella (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Capisco che per alcuni di voi forse la sensibilità personale è ineesistente, sappiate che il dolore per chi è sensibile è qualcosa che voi non proverete mai, è qualcosa che ti lacera dentro ed un tradimento della fiducia è così destabilizzante da rendere molto vacillante una persona, gli attacchi di panico che ho sono un puro esempio del fatto che anche se faccio finta di controllare non controllo un piffero la cosa.


ma sai cos'è Danut ? è che aver provato dolore ( e stai ben certo che tutti , chi prima chi dopo lo provano ) non fa stendere i tappeti rossi agli altri , non ti fa andare in corsia preferenziale . Nossignore . Se vuoi e se glielo permetti ti fa crescere e arricchire a livello personale , ma nient'altro , nessuna agevolazione e nessuno sconto sui rapporti con gli altri e con la vita stessa .
Non so se mi sono spiegata .


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut, come puoi veramente pensare che noi si possa essere insensibili ad un uomo che ci raccontas di aver perso il padre in quel modo? sta di fatto che presentarsi come san sebastiano legato e martirizzato con le frecce addosso non ti può fare sconti per le cazzate che scrivi....


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fedifrago, lei sapeva pienamente come ero e sapeva il mio shock, come ti dico a 11 anni non sai come si vive un assassinio a sangue freddo del padre senza alcuna giustizia, se dovessi dirti cosa mi stava insegnando la vita e come ho modificato il tutto con le mie forze ti stupiresti. Per la morte di mio padre ho perso tutto, mio padre, la mia vita, ho passato due anni a fare la spesa per mia madre al lavoro con la bicicletta visto che manco la macchina potevamo usare, dimmi tu cosa avrei potuto imparare dalla vita? che i soldi sono tutto, che la gente fa tutto per essi e che il dio denaro è il vero amore, che chi ama lo fa solo per interesse e che i rapporti sono solo basati su interessi egoistici. Io in ogni mio rapporto ho voluto dare per non cedere a questo insegnamento del cavolo, *se amo una persona do me stesso come non mai, ma solo una cosa vorrei che chi entra nella mia sfera di fiducia non la tradisca*. Visto che un partner non per forza deve entrare li dentro un tradimento non per forza mi fa male come questo, ma di questa ragazza mi fidavo, volevo chiederle di sposarmi, la vedevo come una ragazza unica e della quale potevo ciecamente fidarmi, anche se ci fossimo lasciati, perchè non davo per scontato che saremmo stati insieme, ma mi fidavo comunque sia.
> Tanto più male fa quanto più ti fidi, si vede che io mi sono fidato e tu fedifrago mai, mi spiace però per te, perchè dal mio punto di vista io adesso sto male ma io in 30 anni ho realmente vissuto, sai dire lo stesso di te?


Ma che cazzo hai vissuto se sei solo buono di piangerti addosso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tranquillo, la fiducia la do a chi la merita...forse son solo in grado di scegliere meglio di te di chi fidarmi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma vedi, la differenza  (e non solo con me) e il TUO problema principale è che io non faccio dipendere la mia vita dagli altri, nè la metto nelle loro mani, nè, tantomeno, ho l'assurda pretesa che TUTTI gli altri abbiano il mio snetire e la mia sensibilità (che, tranquillo, uso quando e se ne val la pena...e con te nn mi sembra davvero il caso...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    nè, infine, che siano come me, non reputandomi io, al contrario di te, nè migliore nè peggiore degli altri...


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

mettiamola così, io così non ci vivo, semplice il messaggio no? Prima della puttanella vivevo bene, adesso vivo di merda ci sarà un motivo no? Dopo il suo tradimento ho iniziato a sognare io padre assassinato, la scena dell'omicidio e tutto il resto, ci sarà qualche assurdo collegamento tra quel maledetto ttradimento ed il mio profondo malessere che mi sta facendo morire e non lo dico per scherzare. Reale, non è questione di maturità o immaturità, iosono sempre sin da bambino stato più sensibile della norma, più particolare nei modi e questo è noto a tutti quelli che mi conoscono da allora, sono semplicemente una persona più sensibile che vive le cose con una partecipazione molto più forte della norma, una persona capace di gioire realmente quando capita e provare amore ed affetto sul serio ma anche che sa provare un dolore assurdo se colpito. Se io in questi 16 mesi se pur seguito sono peggiorato di giorno in girono non c'è da pensare che forse il danno fatto dentro di me fosse maggiore che in una persona normale? Perchè quella stronza non ha capito di avermi praticamente ucciso, ci vuole poco per vederlo, per sentire che sono poco equilibrato adesso e la cosa mi rende ancor più disperato.


----------



## Old sperella (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> mettiamola così, io così non ci vivo, semplice il messaggio no? Prima della puttanella vivevo bene, adesso vivo di merda ci sarà un motivo no? Dopo il suo tradimento ho iniziato a sognare io padre assassinato, la scena dell'omicidio e tutto il resto, ci sarà qualche assurdo collegamento tra quel maledetto ttradimento ed il mio profondo malessere che mi sta facendo morire e non lo dico per scherzare. Reale, non è questione di maturità o immaturità, iosono sempre sin da bambino stato più sensibile della norma, più particolare nei modi e questo è noto a tutti quelli che mi conoscono da allora, sono semplicemente una persona più sensibile che vive le cose con una partecipazione molto più forte della norma, una persona capace di gioire realmente quando capita e provare amore ed affetto sul serio ma anche che sa provare un dolore assurdo se colpito. Se io in questi 16 mesi se pur seguito sono peggiorato di giorno in girono non c'è da pensare che forse il danno fatto dentro di me fosse maggiore che in una persona normale? Perchè quella stronza non ha capito di avermi praticamente ucciso, ci vuole poco per vederlo, per sentire che sono poco equilibrato adesso e la cosa mi rende ancor più disperato.


nevvero un cazzo . non vivevi bene . forse avevi sotterrato e lei ha riportato a galla vecchi traumi ma se non ti dai una scrollata ti seppellisci da solo altrochè .


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

E allora sapete, tanto tutti sanno cosa fare, tutti sanno che sono un profondo immaturo lo considero come epitaffio e via. Ho detto che martedì farò una azione brutta, non temere che lo farò io ho voglia di morire sinceramente, perchè si vede che io non sono in grado di vivere anche se c'è gente che mi dice che ero una persona d'oro, si vede che queste persone si sbagliano.
fedifrago se io mi baso sulla fiducia non sta a tge criticare questo mio modo di fare, è il mio personale perchè ci credo sinceramente, ho bisogno di crederci per come sono fatto io, allora dai critica un omosessuale che va con un uomo e digli che è un anormale, provaci e credo che ti sputerà in un occhio. è una questione che ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed io credo sull'amicizia e sulla fiducia, cose che mio padre non valutava in nessun caso.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> nevvero un cazzo . non vivevi bene . forse avevi sotterrato e lei ha riportato a galla vecchi traumi ma se non ti dai una scrollata ti seppellisci da solo altrochè .


Vivevo bene lasciando quelle cose dove erano e non spronato da lei a doverle rivivere per crescere, nessuno deve giudicare chi deve crescere e come, io voglio essere come ero un tempo, perchè ora non mi riconosco e mi faccio schifo da solo. ( anni ci sono voluti per sotterarli, che devo metterci aspettare i 40 prima di ricominciare a vivere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E allora sapete, tanto tutti sanno cosa fare, tutti sanno che sono un profondo immaturo lo considero come epitaffio e via. Ho detto che martedì farò una azione brutta, non temere che lo farò io ho voglia di morire sinceramente, perchè si vede che io non sono in grado di vivere anche se c'è gente che mi dice che ero una persona d'oro, si vede che queste persone si sbagliano.
> fedifrago se io mi baso sulla fiducia non sta a tge criticare questo mio modo di fare, è il mio personale perchè ci credo sinceramente, ho bisogno di crederci per come sono fatto io, allora dai critica un omosessuale che va con un uomo e digli che è un anormale, provaci e credo che ti sputerà in un occhio. è una questione che ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed io credo sull'amicizia e sulla fiducia, cose che mio padre non valutava in nessun caso.



un tale concentrato di cazzate in un solo post non lo avevo mai letto in più di un anno


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> mettiamola così, io così non ci vivo, semplice il messaggio no? Prima della puttanella vivevo bene, adesso vivo di merda ci sarà un motivo no? Dopo il suo tradimento ho iniziato a sognare io padre assassinato, la scena dell'omicidio e tutto il resto, ci sarà qualche assurdo collegamento tra quel maledetto ttradimento ed il mio profondo malessere che mi sta facendo morire e non lo dico per scherzare. Reale, non è questione di maturità o immaturità, iosono sempre sin da bambino stato più sensibile della norma, più particolare nei modi e questo è noto a tutti quelli che mi conoscono da allora, sono semplicemente una persona più sensibile che vive le cose con una partecipazione molto più forte della norma, una persona capace di gioire realmente quando capita e provare amore ed affetto sul serio ma anche che sa provare un dolore assurdo se colpito. Se io in questi 16 mesi se pur seguito sono peggiorato di giorno in girono non c'è da pensare che forse il danno fatto dentro di me fosse maggiore che in una persona normale? Perchè quella stronza non ha capito di avermi praticamente ucciso, ci vuole poco per vederlo, per sentire che sono poco equilibrato adesso e la cosa mi rende ancor più disperato.


 senti cocco, tu non sai un cazzo di me e quindi io di sensibilità (purtroppo o per fortuna) ne ho da vendere e me ne rimane in abbondanza per esserlo più della norma. questo però non mi esclude il fatto di poter essere in grado di tirarmi fuori e bene da una situazione di merda...
detto questo che ti devo dire? vai, colpisci a morte la ragazza e poi vai a farti ammazzare dall'uomo che avrebbe ucciso tuo padre. amen!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vivevo bene lasciando quelle cose dove erano e non spronato da lei a doverle rivivere per crescere, nessuno deve giudicare chi deve crescere e come, io voglio essere come ero un tempo, perchè ora non mi riconosco e mi faccio schifo da solo. ( anni ci sono voluti per sotterarli, che devo metterci aspettare i 40 prima di ricominciare a vivere?


guarda che per tornare come eri un tempo DEVI CAMMINARE IN QUELLA DIREZIONE e non sperare che qualche stronzo ti ci porti di peso. è chiaro?


----------



## Old sperella (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vivevo bene lasciando quelle cose dove erano e non spronato da lei a doverle rivivere per crescere, nessuno deve giudicare chi deve crescere e come, io voglio essere come ero un tempo, perchè ora non mi riconosco e mi faccio schifo da solo. ( anni ci sono voluti per sotterarli, che devo metterci aspettare i 40 prima di ricominciare a vivere?


e spiace , ma non si sceglie nè di crescere nè quando farlo , nè perchè . 
se non accetti di affrontare i tuoi demoni e li metti a tacere starai sempre così .
Datti una scrollata , rinizia a vivere .


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E allora sapete, tanto tutti sanno cosa fare, tutti sanno che sono un profondo immaturo lo considero come epitaffio e via. Ho detto che martedì farò una azione brutta, non temere che lo farò io ho voglia di morire sinceramente, perchè si vede che io non sono in grado di vivere anche se c'è gente che mi dice che ero una persona d'oro, si vede che queste persone si sbagliano.
> fedifrago se io mi baso sulla fiducia non sta a tge criticare questo mio modo di fare, è il mio personale perchè ci credo sinceramente, ho bisogno di crederci per come sono fatto io, allora dai critica un omosessuale che va con un uomo e digli che è un anormale, provaci e credo che ti sputerà in un occhio. è una questione che ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed io credo sull'amicizia e sulla fiducia, cose che mio padre non valutava in nessun caso.


Ma fai finta di non capire? O davvero leggi tutto come ti pare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma chi ti critica? anzi...facciamo così...continua da solo...che tanto è lo stesso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notte!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma fai finta di non capire? O davvero leggi tutto come ti pare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti leggo snervato


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche molti di noi, non andare così lontano....


----------



## Old amarax (12 Giugno 2009)

dan perché non lasci tutto e vai a rodi? Penso che li ci sia la tua salvezza. Li lontano da quello che ti ha fatto crollare vicino ad una possibilità di futuro


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

alcune considerazioni

post 651: ma tu credi che solo a te siano capitati i professori universitari incompetenti e str...?
                lei ti ha lasciato dopo 3 gg. dal tradimento: non è che è stato giusto non aspettare? non è che magari si sentiva in colpa? e poi ti si voleva riavvicinare perchè sentiva di volerti bene? ok, non è andata: capita lo sai? ma non sarà proprio per questo che poi non è riuscita a restarti amica? capita alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone.
e se dopo ti sei abbattuto, ti avrei spronato anch'io: non ho mai creduto alla tattica "poverino il mondo è cattivo ed hai sempre ragione tu": se poi a te serviva altro non è detto che uno, anche se ti conosce lo deve capire per forza.

post 656: "... _Cazzo ma sapete come ci si sente ogni volta che ci si sente traditi e tutti ti volgono le spalle anche coloro di cui ti fidavi?_ " ma tu hai detto che ti sei fidato veramente solo di un paio di persone nella tua vita, una era lei
e a mio modo di vedere non ti ha voltato le spalle, ti ha tradito e ti ha lasciato, poi ha cercato di rimettersi con te e poi di spronarti perchè ti tirassi su; ok le avevi detto che non era il sistema giusto, ma le avevi anche detto di non tradirti (cosa surreale); 
non è che le hai abboffato le palle con tutte le cose che le hai detto? e qualcuna le sarà sfuggita

post 661: la sfera della fiducia l'ho sentita in un film 
e dalle cose che dici non sembra che in 30 anni tu abbia vissuto, piuttosto hai compilato un bilancio, da un lato TU, la tua intelligenza i tuoi grandi sentimenti ... dall'altra le mazzate che la vita ti ha dato (come se nessun'altro le abbia mai avute) la somma di queste due voci la vuoi far pagare a *quella ragazza, che, secondo me, se ha capito com'eri, è stata presa, per amore e immaturità, dalla sindrome dell'"io ti salverò" e poi a un certo punto (4 anni) non ce l'ha fatta più.*

post 662 "_Capisco che per alcuni di voi forse la sensibilità personale è ineesistente, sappiate che il dolore per chi è sensibile è qualcosa che voi non proverete mai, è qualcosa che ti lacera dentro ed un tradimento della fiducia è così destabilizzante da rendere molto vacillante una persona, gli attacchi di panico che ho sono un puro esempio del fatto che anche se faccio finta di controllare non controllo un piffero la cosa"_
premesso che, visto dove stai scrivendo, sei proprio fuori come una tenda a strisce, il mondo è per te evidentemente composto di bruti, tranne te.
tutti traditori, nessun tradito. tutti insensibili. gli attacchi di panico ce li hai solo tu. gli orfani non esistono tranne te e comunque nessuno lo è diventato in maniera così drammatica
e a proposito di quello che a detto AdM "_ho visto una statua di padre pio fare cenno d'essersi scassato i coglioni"_ io l'ho visto fare a una di Madre Teresa di Calcutta

post 670: se non fosse stata la ragazzina sarebbe stata un'altra o qualcos'altro

post 672: così nella tua testa ti puoi dire che ti sei fatto del male per colpa di una ragazzina e di un gruppo di insensibili che ti hanno detto che non hai sempre ragione tu?
Fedifrago non ti ha criticato, ha replicato al veleno che gli avevi buttato gratuitamente addosso e ti ha detto la verità.
tu fai l'apologia di te stesso, insulti e disprezzi tutti gli altri, e rigiri la frittata per come credi che ti faccia comodo: invece ti fai del male con le mani tue. 
Vivere non significa dipendere dagli altri
Ma, sinceramente, a me non sembra neanche che tu ne dipenda realmente:
tu dici e fai quello che ti passa per la testa, senza pensare alle conseguenze e neanche al senso del ridicolo, come un adolescente.
e sugli altri scarichi responsabilità a iosa: ancora come un adolescente.
e queste responsabilità loro non le hanno
il tuo capro espiatorio principale è la ragazzina, ora, ma ce n'è per tutti: padre, madre, altri parenti, vicini, professori, utenti del forum e tutta la pletora di persone che la tua testa trasforma in bestie nere.
PIANTALA
e lo dico per te


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alcune considerazioni
> 
> post 651: ma tu credi che solo a te siano capitati i professori universitari incompetenti e str...?
> lei ti ha lasciato dopo 3 gg. dal tradimento: non è che è stato giusto non aspettare? non è che magari si sentiva in colpa? e poi ti si voleva riavvicinare perchè sentiva di volerti bene? ok, non è andata: capita lo sai? ma non sarà proprio per questo che poi non è riuscita a restarti amica? capita alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone.
> ...


non ho capito se l'ultimo post nr 672 lo hai scritto tu o chi, a me non corrisponde la nr dei post che hai riportato.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho capito se l'ultimo post nr 672 lo hai scritto tu o chi, a me non corrisponde la nr dei post che hai riportato.


Oggi, 00:31 
danut danut è offline 
Utente leopardiano
 Data Registrazione: May 2009
Località: a casa mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Messaggi: 523 







E allora sapete, tanto tutti sanno cosa fare, tutti sanno che sono un profondo immaturo lo considero come epitaffio e via. Ho detto che martedì farò una azione brutta, non temere che lo farò io ho voglia di morire sinceramente, perchè si vede che io non sono in grado di vivere anche se c'è gente che mi dice che ero una persona d'oro, si vede che queste persone si sbagliano.
fedifrago se io mi baso sulla fiducia non sta a tge criticare questo mio modo di fare, è il mio personale perchè ci credo sinceramente, ho bisogno di crederci per come sono fatto io, allora dai critica un omosessuale che va con un uomo e digli che è un anormale, provaci e credo che ti sputerà in un occhio. è una questione che ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed io credo sull'amicizia e sulla fiducia, cose che mio padre non valutava in nessun caso. 
__________________
La vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini! Non sai mai quello che ti capita. 


questo è il post che mi risulta 672


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, tu passi dall'idea che io sia sempre stato così e che quindi la ragazzina abbia avuto la sindrome della corcerossina, pensa che invece io non ero per nulla così, ero una persona totalmente diversa, motivo peer cui la gente attorno a me sta male vedendomi.
Purtroppo a Rodi non posso andarci, sia per via dell'incidente che ho fatto che mi risucchierà altri soldi che saranno quelli delle elezioni e sia per il fatto che lei lavora davvero tutto il giorno senza pausa alcuna, quindi niente tempo libero. Io le ho promesso 2 esami prima che lei tornasse, io questa promessa devo mantenerla e per farlo devo stare bene con me stesso a tutti i costi e a tempi brevissimi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Io.....*

Ma, io rimango basito da certi giudizi.....sincermante non posso far altro che astenermi dal"Giudicare"il dolore di un figlio che perde il padre in tenera età per morte violenta....!Capisco Che ciò che scrive danut possa esser poco condivisibile in certe sue ostentazioni di rabbia....però è ancor meno condivisibile leggere certi spartiti morali..di dubbio gusto!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Comunque fedifrago la cosa non è come l'hai descritta tu, intanto io non avevo un'altra ma stavo preparandomi per passare una felice pasqua in casa mia, e lei non mi ha lasciato dopo 1 mese dal tradimento, ma 3 giorni dopo senza motivi così. Io andai da lei non volendo stare con lei, ma pensando che comunque potesse rimanere un bell'affetto, ma il tradimento non detto e le bugie che mi aveva propinato erano la prova del conrtrario.


 dunque, vorrei un attimo guardare questa cosa: lei ti tradisce e dopo tre giorni ti lascia.
Perchè?
Non è senza motivi: sin dall'inizio tu dici: se tradisci meglio non dirlo e lasciare... quindi lei si è comportata in modo quasi corretto (più corretto sarebbe stato lascairti tre giorni prima, però, più o meno....)
Secondo punto: tu sei andato da lei pensando che potesse esserci affetto. Probabilmente lo pensava anche lei, ecco perchè ti aveva chiesto di andare. PErchè ti ha fatto scoprire la cosa? forse si sentiva in colpa e voleva l'assoluzione. Forse non pensava frugassi fra le sue cose.... in ogni caso, quel tradimento era accaduto quando vi eravate praticamente già lasciati!!! 
secondo me non è affatto il tradimento che ti fa stare così male, forse è la consapevolezza che il mondo è ingiusto... 
Potrebbe aiutarti secondo me parlare con un sacerdote... ci hai mai provato?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in certe cose che dissi le dissi anche questo, che essere spronato a me quando sono in una condizione di crisi mi mette solo in esrtremo disagio, se sono già in estremo disagio mi butta nello schifo.
> ma sapete come ci si sente dopo la morte di un padre e tutti ti volgono le spalle? Come ci si sente dopo che la ragazza che comunque hai amato di ha tradito e ti ha volto le spalle perchè tanto lei legalmente non ti deve nulla???? e allora lo sbattimento che mi sono fatto io per suo nonno legalmente non lo dovevo ma per sincero affetto l'ho fatto, per l'incidente del padre della mia prima ex sono andato da lei 2 anni fa e l'ho fatta piangere sulla mia spalle epppure non le dovevo nulla, ma un poco di affetto.
> Cazzo ma sapete come ci si sente ogni volta che ci si sente traditi e tutti ti volgono le spalle anche coloro di cui ti fidavi? Il mondo crolla e nulla ha senso, decisamente convivo con l'iddea della morte perchè questo mondo mi fa estremamente schifo come tutte le persone che viivono solo per interesse personale, perchè quello di cui qualcuno mi ha parlato sono solo relazioni per interesse personale, cosa che io vedo fredda ed alquanto vile.


Sì, sì, sì, sì!!!
Lo sappiamo!!
sappiamo come ci si sente, sappiamo che il mondo è ingiusto... 
abbiamo vissuto molte di queste cose, alcune anche più giovani di quando sono capitate a te.
E ti ripeto che lei non viene da te non perchè non sia solidale o non ti voglia bene, ma PERCHE' HA PAURA DI TE!!! Perchè non sei in te e sei pericoloso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

_La vita rimane intatta quando ci sia la forza d’immaginare, di sentire e di amare: che è appunto il vivere. Dice l’intelletto: l’amore è illusione, sola verità è la morte. E io amo e vivo e voglio vivere. Il cuore rifà la vita che l’intelletto distrugge. _



sai chi è danut? colui al quale dici di ispirarti


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _La vita rimane intatta quando ci sia la forza d’immaginare, di sentire e di amare: che è appunto il vivere. Dice l’intelletto: l’amore è illusione, sola verità è la morte. E io amo e vivo e voglio vivere. Il cuore rifà la vita che l’intelletto distrugge. _
> 
> 
> 
> sai chi è danut? colui al quale dici di ispirarti


di chi è la frase che hai citato?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di chi è la frase che hai citato?


 leopardi


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> leopardi


non la conoscevo.. 
è bellissima.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non la conoscevo..
> è bellissima.


 ma poi è la contraddizione di quel pensiero leopardiano che siamo abituati ad intendere così come danut crede definendosi tale


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi è la contraddizione di quel pensiero leopardiano che siamo abituati ad intendere così come danut crede definendosi tale


leopardi era introspettivo e contemplativo, mentre danut è introspettivo ma non contemplativo.
non è da tutti assorbire una emozione e sublimarla alchemicamente rendendola un carme.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> leopardi era introspettivo e contemplativo, mentre danut è introspettivo ma non contemplativo.
> non è da tutti assorbire una emozione e sublimarla alchemicamente rendendola un carme.


sì, effettivamente di leopardi non ce ne sono molti


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, effettivamente di leopardi non ce ne sono molti


cosa vorresti dire con questo?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande, il giorno in cui mi ha  tradito ci eravamo sentiti al telefono, era normale e non centra nulla sul fatto che tre giorni dopo lei ha deciso di lasciarmi ma tenendomi per 2 settimane sul filo e dicendomi "forse no" per un suo gusto del sublime fastidio. Rimane il fatto che è uscita con il primo che le è capitato tra le mani, non lo conosceva punto, poteva anche essere un pazzo assassino e lei ci è uscita e lei ha paura di me che non ho mqai torto un capello a nessuno? ma che bello, si ha paura di me che mi si conosce e non si ha paura dell'esimio sconosciuto da scoparsi.
Rimane il fatto che adesso io ho una MALATTIA dovuta ad una sua azione e lei non ha nulla, quindi il prezzo della sua azione la pago io stesso, una gioia, l'insegnamento futuro sarà, sii responsabile delle tue azioni, ma se è un'altro a doverle pagare fottitene alla grande.
lei può avere paura si, ma deve prendersi le sue responsabilità, mi spiace, ma una donna che non sa fare questo non è una donna ma un verme.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, il giorno in cui mi ha tradito ci eravamo sentiti al telefono, era normale e non centra nulla sul fatto che tre giorni dopo lei ha deciso di lasciarmi ma tenendomi per 2 settimane sul filo e dicendomi "forse no" per un suo gusto del sublime fastidio. Rimane il fatto che è uscita con il primo che le è capitato tra le mani, non lo conosceva punto, poteva anche essere un pazzo assassino e lei ci è uscita e lei ha paura di me che non ho mqai torto un capello a nessuno? ma che bello, si ha paura di me che mi si conosce e non si ha paura dell'esimio sconosciuto da scoparsi.


Danut, io non ti trovo per nulla perso nella nebbia. sei carico di energia che soffochi pensando che il tempo che vivi sia uno schifo.
sei perso in una spirale e non capisci che abbiamo davvero poco tempo per vivere bene.
chi se ne frega, alla fine, se qualcuno ci ha usato e poi buttato via, quando il tempo che abbiamo non basta nemmeno per tutto quello per cui siamo nati.

we are born to run, not to be closed.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Permetti una cosa:Tu hai una malattia dovuta ad una sua azione....tu sai che posso capire...ma vogliamo provare a razionalizzare?Perchè devi concedere tutto questo potere ad una stronzetta?perchè permetti ad una superficiale di influire e degradare la tua vita?Niente o nessuna vale il prezzo della tua vita danut.....e a niente o nessuno devi concedere tutto questo potere!LA VITA è LA TUA e tutto quello che c'è intorno è sempre più o meno assecondato dal tuo libero arbitrio....!!Danut ho permesso ad una ragazza in gamba di condizionare inconsciamente la mia vita...ler mie scelte.....è andata così è passato del tempo....sai quando ho sconfitto il suo fantasma?Quando ho imparato serenamente a conviverci riappropiandomi completamente della mie scelte...facendo le cose che mi piacevano e gratificavano me stesso...diventando più egoista e mettendo me al centro del mondo....!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Ragazzi, io passo le mie giornate a letto, per uscire fuori una intera giornata ddevom almeno dormire l'intero giorno prima peer riuscire a superare i miei attacchi di panico, per riuscire avere la forza di contrastarli, è debilitante. L'ultimo incidente che ho avuto è stato l'effetto di un attacco di panico, se fossi stato più frreddo non avrei mai fatto qquella manovra idiota.
Forse 1 anno fa avrei avuto la forza per uscirne, per mandarla a cagare come meritava, ma dopo così tanto tempo ho la sola forza per starmene sul letto e guardare fuori dalla finestra, almeno ci sono un paio di tortore simpatiche!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io passo le mie giornate a letto, per uscire fuori una intera giornata ddevom almeno dormire l'intero giorno prima peer riuscire a superare i miei attacchi di panico, per riuscire avere la forza di contrastarli, è debilitante. L'ultimo incidente che ho avuto è stato l'effetto di un attacco di panico, se fossi stato più frreddo non avrei mai fatto qquella manovra idiota.
> Forse 1 anno fa avrei avuto la forza per uscirne, per mandarla a cagare come meritava, ma dopo così tanto tempo ho la sola forza per starmene sul letto e guardare fuori dalla finestra, almeno ci sono un paio di tortore simpatiche!


e se ti tolgono il letto stai sul pavimento e se ti tolgono il pavimento dove stai?
non sei in prigione dentro te stesso è che tu ti senti più al sicuro in una prigione.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna, quando feci un incidente molto grave in macchina in autostrada e ne venni fuori miracolosamente illeso io rimasi chiuso in me stesso per 2 settimane, il pensiero di quello che poteva capitare ad altri mi atterriva.
Quando il mondo mi ferisce io mi chiudo in me stesso, più il dolore è grande più l'effetto è forte, adesso sono pienamente io dentro il mio io, quello che si vede fuori non è altro che una maschera ed in assurdo riesco essere me stesso solo con M.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

secondo me il problema è in te e nè lei nè il tradimento c'entrano nulla, ma è più comodo dare loro la colpa per non guardare ai veri problemi.
E se l'inizio della tua paranoia concide è solo perchè hai perso l'ultimo puntello, ma gli altri li avevi già persi per strada.....


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Anna, quando feci un incidente molto grave in macchina in autostrada e ne venni fuori miracolosamente illeso io rimasi chiuso in me stesso per 2 settimane, il pensiero di quello che poteva capitare ad altri mi atterriva.
> Quando il mondo mi ferisce io mi chiudo in me stesso, più il dolore è grande più l'effetto è forte, adesso sono pienamente io dentro il mio io, quello che si vede fuori non è altro che una maschera *ed in assurdo riesco essere me stesso solo con M*.


 che poi questa dopo un paio di uscite dicevi già che era la tua ragazza e dopo poche settimane la carichi di tutta questa responsabilità... se quella poverina a rodi decide che forse vuole stare con un altro che fai?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

La poverina a Rodi sta per lavoro non per vacanza, è stata sola 1 anno e mezzo perchè non valutava molti ragazzi capaci di comprenderla per quello che era, alla fine è diversa dalla norma ed è bella così.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei era mia ex ma essendo mia ex non doveva chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno seguendo la sua idea no?


Quale idea?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

lei era di due idee molto forti
1) Non si tradisce.
2) Non posso avere rapporti con i miei ex.

Mi sembra che lei abbia le idee un poco confuse no?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei era di due idee molto forti
> 1) Non si tradisce.
> 2) Non posso avere rapporti con i miei ex.
> 
> Mi sembra che lei abbia le idee un poco confuse no?


 a 18-21 anni SI HANNO LE IDEE CONFUSE!!!

Quello che non capisci è che tutti concordiamo col 'povero danut, lei è una merda' ma questo non cambia la situazione!! Devi dare 2 esami? -mettiti a studiare!!! 
E muovi il culo!
Non riesci a concentrarti? Succede!!! 
Trova un metodo diverso.
Registra la lezione su cassetta e riascolta, oppure, cerca di fare i riassunti scritti, trova qualcuno che studi con te (ah, anima pia!), rivolgiti ai tutor che l'università mette a disposizione (lo sanno in pochi) gratuitamente, insomma, lavora su di te!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> La poverina a Rodi sta per lavoro non per vacanza, è stata sola 1 anno e mezzo perchè non valutava molti ragazzi capaci di comprenderla per quello che era, alla fine è diversa dalla norma ed è bella così.


 infatti non era assolutamente contro di lei.
Dicevo solo: se quando torna s'è innamorata di un altro oppure semplicemente si è accorta di non volere te, che facciamo?


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono nato nel 28 novembre 1978 ho 30 anni ed ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, non mi sono laureato in tempo perchè sono uno studente fai da te non esistendo corsi e dovendo di mio ricreare tutto il materiale per l'esame vista l'incapacità dei professori di essere d'aiuto.


Dan in cosa ti stai laureando?

ps tranquillo, mi sono laureata tardi anch'io, lavorando è normalissimo... E non è da tutti riuscire a farcela, quindi bravo!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Ingegneria dei materiali, sono uno degli ultimi ingegneri con questa specializzazione in Italia.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti non era assolutamente contro di lei.
> Dicevo solo: se quando torna s'è innamorata di un altro oppure semplicemente si è accorta di non volere te, che facciamo?


Allora, che si innamori di un altro, peccato che tornata a casa quell'altro non ci sarebbe, quindi storia conclusa, che lei è da ottobbre che era interessata a me la dice lunga sul fatto che l'interesse può essere molto forte, visto che si stupisce sempre per come io sono.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a 18-21 anni SI HANNO LE IDEE CONFUSE!!!
> 
> Quello che non capisci è che tutti concordiamo col 'povero danut, lei è una merda' ma questo non cambia la situazione!! Devi dare 2 esami? -mettiti a studiare!!!
> E muovi il culo!
> ...


Grande, priva di iscrivermi qua ho fatto tutti quei tentativi, purtroppo  il mio campo di specializzazione comporta non solo studio a memoria, ma anche una rielaborazione dei dati forniti per l'uso reale, ci provo ma la testa è quello che è. sulla parte teorica non c'è probelma, so quasi tutto, è l'andare a fare gli esercizi che non so come muovermi ed il mal di testa che già ho aumenta in maniera oscena.
Voglio capire perchè io sono crollato così questa volta e non la prima volta, perchè questo secondo tradimento mi ha fatto così male.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei era di due idee molto forti
> 1) Non si tradisce.
> 2) Non posso avere rapporti con i miei ex.
> 
> Mi sembra che lei abbia le idee un poco confuse no?


e meno male che ce le hai chiare tu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ingegneria dei materiali, sono uno degli ultimi ingegneri con questa specializzazione in Italia.



se continui così non sarai mai un ignegnere con questa specializzazione. contento tu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dan in cosa ti stai laureando?
> 
> ps tranquillo, mi sono laureata tardi anch'io, lavorando è normalissimo... E non è da tutti riuscire a farcela, quindi bravo!



però tu non hai dato le colpe della tua laurea in ritardo a un ex che ti ha messo le corna e ti ha tolto la concentrazione.

tanto più che mente. le corna sono di un anno fa e lui era già abbondatemente in ritardo.non che ci sia nulla di male o di cui doversi giustificare, ma non vedo perché attribuire ad altri le colpe.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Io sono contro il tradimento, perchè sono un essere umano e non un animale, sono però capace di provare affetto per chi ha condiviso parte della mia vita in itinere.
Per questo non capisco l'indifferenza ttra due persone se il loro rapporto non è finito in litigi bestiali.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però tu non hai dato le colpe della tua laurea in ritardo a un ex che ti ha messo le corna e ti ha tolto la concentrazione.
> 
> tanto più che mente. le corna sono di un anno fa e lui era già abbondatemente in ritardo.non che ci sia nulla di male o di cui doversi giustificare, ma non vedo perché attribuire ad altri le colpe.


Angelo, io stavo peer dare un esame quando lei mi ha tradito, ero ad una settimana dal darlo, da allora non faccio altro che studiare peer quell'esame e non capirci più nulla. Dovevo laurearmi questo marzo peer motivi anche economici e lei lo sapeva bene, ma il mio stare male mi ha fatto stare fermo 16 mesi, in cui ho provato di tutto per dare quell'esame ma glli attacchi di panico non li riesco più superare e quando ho provato a darlo ecco che l'attaccco di panico mi ha bloccato del tutto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Io sono contro il tradimento, *perchè sono un essere umano e non un animale, sono però capace di provare affetto per chi ha condiviso parte della mia vita in itinere.
> Per questo non capisco l'indifferenza ttra due persone se il loro rapporto non è finito in litigi bestiali.



vuoi ripetercelo un'altra volta? 

che orchite.

e comunque modera i termini perché stai dando dell'animale a chiunque qua dentro abbia tradito. datti una regolata perché sei nessuno per permetterti certe affermazioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Angelo, io stavo peer dare un esame quando lei mi ha tradito, ero ad una settimana dal darlo, da allora non faccio altro che studiare peer quell'esame e non capirci più nulla. Dovevo laurearmi questo marzo peer motivi anche economici e lei lo sapeva bene, ma il mio stare male mi ha fatto stare fermo 16 mesi, in cui ho provato di tutto per dare quell'esame ma glli attacchi di panico non li riesco più superare e quando ho provato a darlo ecco che l'attaccco di panico mi ha bloccato del tutto.


danut ma un anno fa, correggimi se sbaglio, eri già in ritardo o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

qualcuno mi passa una corda insaponata please?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

ero già in ritardo perchè lavoravo, ho 8 anni di contributi pagati e la media di età di uscita dal mio corso è 30 anni!  Quindi giusti quelli che ho adesso io. Quelli da 110 e lode ci hanno messo 7 anni, nessuno si è mai laureato in tempo da noi.
Dicevo animali nel senso di istinti, io mi reputo una persona e non cedo agli istinti, per me chi tradisce invece punta più sugli istinti e meno sul cervello che è un dono che comunque ha.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono contro il tradimento, perchè sono un essere umano e non un animale, sono però capace di provare affetto per chi ha condiviso parte della mia vita in itinere.
> Per questo non capisco l'indifferenza ttra due persone se il loro rapporto non è finito in litigi bestiali.


 a volte l'idifferenza fa meno male....

la realtà è che tu ti accanisci contro la mancanza di confronto ma se lei ti avesse parlato con onestà del tradimento dall'inizio avresti trovato altro con cui prendertela. 
Ripeto che il tuo problema non è lei, è solo una coincidenza questa.
E' come se io mi ammalassi di tumore ai polmoni e me la prendessi con chi non rispetta le targhe alterne in città... hai un problema enorme e non è stato un tradimento per lo più tra fidanzati e per lo più con successivo immediato lasciarsi che lo ha scatenato!!! 
Tant'è vero che tu non ce l'hai per il tradimento ma più per il suo non essere la persona che tu credevi...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ero già in ritardo perchè lavoravo, ho 8 anni di contributi pagati e la media di età di uscita dal mio corso è 30 anni! Quindi giusti quelli che ho adesso io. Quelli da 110 e lode ci hanno messo 7 anni, *nessuno si è mai laureato in tempo da noi*.
> Dicevo animali nel senso di istinti, io mi reputo una persona e non cedo agli istinti, per me chi tradisce invece punta più sugli istinti e meno sul cervello che è un dono che comunque ha.


 c'è una cosa che odio più della ripetitività e più del non ascoltare... più di tutto: le leggende metropolitane!!!
MA QUANDO MAI!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tant'è vero che tu non ce l'hai per il tradimento ma più per il suo non essere la persona che tu credevi...


Ti sbagli, ce l'ho con me perchè ho voluto credere comunque che esistesse affetto anche dopo, credevo che lei sapesse che doolore provassi dentro di me visto che avevo ribadito nella nosrtra storia che un tradimento mi avrebbe fatto molto male. Se volessi prendermela con qualcuno potrei anche prendermela con l'altro, so dove lavora so che macchina ha, so la sua targa e so il suo numero di cellulare, vedete che se io indago trovo molte cose.
vedete, un tradimento sporca un rapporto, può succedere che un rapporrto bello finisca, ma se non viene sporcato rimarrà sempre qualcosa di bello nelle due persone, chi tradisce sporca irrimediabiilmente tutto e rende il passato inutiile da pensare.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che odio più della ripetitività e più del non ascoltare... più di tutto: le leggende metropolitane!!!
> MA QUANDO MAI!!!


Scienze delle costruzioni, su 100 iscritti all'esame ne passavano 2...dimmi tu quanti si potevano laureare in tempo?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ce l'ho con me perchè ho voluto credere comunque che esistesse affetto anche dopo, credevo che lei sapesse che doolore provassi dentro di me visto che avevo ribadito nella nosrtra storia che un tradimento mi avrebbe fatto molto male. Se volessi prendermela con qualcuno potrei anche prendermela con l'altro, so dove lavora so che macchina ha, so la sua targa e so il suo numero di cellulare, vedete che se io indago trovo molte cose.
> vedete, un tradimento sporca un rapporto, può succedere che un rapporrto bello finisca, ma se non viene sporcato rimarrà sempre qualcosa di bello nelle due persone, chi tradisce sporca irrimediabiilmente tutto e rende il passato inutiile da pensare.


 e allora non pensarci e basta, no?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Scienze delle costruzioni, su 100 iscritti all'esame ne passavano 2...dimmi tu quanti si potevano laureare in tempo?


tesoro, per passare analisi matematica 2 da me ci vogliono minimo tre tentativi.... quante probabilità di laurearsi in tempo? 
Eppure ne conosco di laureati in tempo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









NB ma devi dare scienza?!!!??!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Da noi ci volevano un minimo di 2 anni di tentativi, poi non ti dico con mecccanica razionale, se andava bene perfetto al primo colpo, se andava male e la giornata era sbagliata cambiavano i parametri della professoressa e tutto quello che si scriveva era naaturalmente sbagliato...anche se nel libro era scritto in quel modo, ma valla a capire quella povera depressa.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però tu non hai dato le colpe della tua laurea in ritardo a un ex che ti ha messo le corna e ti ha tolto la concentrazione.
> 
> tanto più che mente. le corna sono di un anno fa e lui era già abbondatemente in ritardo.non che ci sia nulla di male o di cui doversi giustificare, ma non vedo perché attribuire ad altri le colpe.


Beh non è che il mio compagno fosse felice del mio doppio impegno... comunque non è questione di dare le colpe agli altri ma di dolore passato risvegliato da dolore presente. Sempre di abbandono si tratta. Non è così facile. Non puoi risolvere con la sola razionalità il lato oscuro (quello che ognuno di noi ha...).


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ce l'ho con me perchè ho voluto credere comunque che esistesse affetto anche dopo, credevo che lei sapesse che doolore provassi dentro di me visto che avevo ribadito nella nosrtra storia che un tradimento mi avrebbe fatto molto male. Se volessi prendermela con qualcuno potrei anche prendermela con l'altro, so dove lavora so che macchina ha, so la sua targa e so il suo numero di cellulare, vedete che se io indago trovo molte cose.
> vedete, un tradimento sporca un rapporto, può succedere che un rapporrto bello finisca, ma se non viene sporcato rimarrà sempre qualcosa di bello nelle due persone, chi tradisce sporca irrimediabiilmente tutto e rende il passato inutiile da pensare.


Lai sta ancora con l'altro?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lai sta ancora con l'altro?


lei non ci si è mai messa insieme, è uscita tre volte per scopare e basta.  Ha distrutto il tutto per solo del sesso con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ce l'ho con me perchè ho voluto credere comunque che esistesse affetto anche dopo, credevo che lei sapesse che doolore provassi dentro di me visto che avevo ribadito nella nosrtra storia che un tradimento mi avrebbe fatto molto male. Se volessi prendermela con qualcuno potrei anche prendermela con l'altro, so dove lavora so che macchina ha, so la sua targa e so il suo numero di cellulare, vedete che se io indago trovo molte cose.
> *vedete, un tradimento sporca un rapporto*, può succedere che un rapporrto bello finisca, ma se non viene sporcato rimarrà sempre qualcosa di bello nelle due persone, chi tradisce sporca irrimediabiilmente tutto e rende il passato inutiile da pensare.


che tu ce l'abbia con te stesso è indubio.
forse per esserti fidato di lei
forse per altro

la frase in grassetto:
meno male che ce lo spieghi tu, nessuno qui lo avrebbe mai pensato


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei non ci si è mai messa insieme, è uscita tre volte per scopare e basta. Ha distrutto il tutto per solo del sesso con uno sconosciuto.


Ah. Ma l'altra con cui ti sei messo tu?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

L'altra è venuta mesi e mesi dopo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da noi ci volevano un minimo di 2 anni di tentativi, poi non ti dico con mecccanica razionale, se andava bene perfetto al primo colpo, se andava male e la giornata era sbagliata cambiavano i parametri della professoressa e tutto quello che si scriveva era naaturalmente sbagliato...anche se nel libro era scritto in quel modo, ma valla a capire quella povera depressa.




















 non ho finito di raccontare la mia leggenda metropolitana....
dicevo che ci volevano tre tentativi per passare analisi2,minimo..... 
lo sapevano tutti, docenti ottantenni inclusi, tutti.
Ho visto persone prendere trenta e altre passarlo al primo colpo.
Non geni, persone normali. 
Le leggende metropolitane sono quelle che ci raccontiamo per autogiustificarci, per poter dire che uno è stronzo o depresso o non ha scopato ieri e così giustificare il fatto che non siamo sempre all'altezza delle situazioni. Invece ammettere i propri limiti e accettare che bisogna faticare per fare le cose, no?
Io stimo moltissimo una mia amica: ogni esame è una fatica. Scienza delle costruzioni l'avrà dato 8 volte. E molti altri così. Ha 28 anni e ora si laurea, con determinazione e serietà. Perchè è convinta che forse non sarà portata per lo studio ma ama questo lavoro e vuol farlo a tutti i costi. Anche se significa che per studiare un concetto che un altro capisce in un'ora lei ci mette una giornata. 
Il ragazzo che protestava e ineiva perchè all'esame di fisica tecnica era stato bocciato perchè non ricordava cosa ci fosse su un asse del diagramma si è preso uan pubblica risata.
Piangersi addosso è da sciocchi e non capaci.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> L'altra è venuta mesi e mesi dopo.


E poi se n'è andata lei?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> lei non ci si è mai messa insieme, è uscita tre volte per scopare e basta. Ha distrutto il tutto per solo del sesso con uno sconosciuto.


 sono scale di valori!!
se per lei il sesso era più importante di una relazione, che vogliamo fare?
E' stronza? Certo, ma questo significa solo che non hai perso granchè!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E poi se n'è andata lei?


E poi uscì con un suo amico d'infanzia dicendomi che ero davvero unico a non essere geloso e poi mi scaricò per lui.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E poi uscì con un suo amico d'infanzia dicendomi che ero davvero unico a non essere geloso e poi mi scaricò per lui.


Azz... verso di lei niente rabbia?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... verso di lei niente rabbia?


 non vorremmo tu fossi iniquo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ero già in ritardo perchè lavoravo, ho 8 anni di contributi pagati e la media di età di uscita dal mio corso è 30 anni!  Quindi giusti quelli che ho adesso io. Quelli da 110 e lode ci hanno messo 7 anni, nessuno si è mai laureato in tempo da noi.
> Dicevo animali nel senso di istinti, io mi reputo una persona e non cedo agli istinti, per me chi tradisce invece punta più sugli istinti e meno sul cervello che è un dono che comunque ha.


ma guarda che non ti devi giustificare. quando ti dico che eri già in ritardo non lo faccio per muoverti un'accusa, ma semplicemente per farti notare che eri, appunto, già in ritardo, e non è quindi corretto dare a lei le colpe di questo.
non so più come dirtelo


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... verso di lei niente rabbia?


Nulla di nulla, niente rabbia.


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

angelo, io mi sarei laureato a marzo 2009, con la sua azione non ho potuto e sono fermo negli studi da 16 mesi! Chi me li ridà più questi mesi?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che non ti devi giustificare. quando ti dico che eri già in ritardo non lo faccio per muoverti un'accusa, ma semplicemente per farti notare che eri, appunto, già in ritardo, e non è quindi corretto dare a lei le colpe di questo.
> non so più come dirtelo


 ma se non fosse stata di lei la colpa, sarebbe stata della prof che era depressa o repressa, oppure dell'amico che l'aveva costretto a stare tutta la notte a parlare e lui troppo buono per rifiutare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non è che il mio compagno fosse felice del mio doppio impegno... comunque non è questione di dare le colpe agli altri ma di dolore passato risvegliato da dolore presente. Sempre di abbandono si tratta. Non è così facile. Non puoi risolvere con la sola razionalità il lato oscuro (quello che ognuno di noi ha...).


senza entrare nel merito di quello che dici... però cosa c'entra con il ritardo negli studi? non cominciare eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se non fosse stata di lei la colpa, sarebbe stata della prof che era depressa o repressa, oppure dell'amico che l'aveva costretto a stare tutta la notte a parlare e lui troppo buono per rifiutare...


esatto. le colpe ai prof, del resto, ha già cominciato a darle


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> angelo, io mi sarei laureato a marzo 2009, con la sua azione non ho potuto e sono fermo negli studi da 16 mesi! Chi me li ridà più questi mesi?


 ma tu colpe di qualcosa, una cosa qualunque, ne hai?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

bbhe si, forse eessere stato per 2 anni un lavoratore con turno notturno, potevo evitare di farlo, ma sai servivano quei soldi ed erano molto ma molto comodi in casa.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> bbhe si, forse eessere stato per 2 anni un lavoratore con turno notturno, potevo evitare di farlo, ma sai servivano quei soldi ed erano molto ma molto comodi in casa.


 oh, poverino!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

3 anni ho avuto la borsa di studio, per 2 anche le 150 ore, in più lavoravo ed avevo varie altre cose, a marzo 2009 mi pareva una ottima data per laurearmi, nella media con tutti i miei amici


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> 3 anni ho avuto la borsa di studio, per 2 anche le 150 ore, in più lavoravo ed avevo varie altre cose, a marzo 2009 mi pareva una ottima data per laurearmi, nella media con tutti i miei amici


 ah, ma certo!!! invece lei, ma guarda che stronza!!


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

*Dan*

invece di pensare alla vendetta, comincia a riflettere sul perché la tua ex ti porti tanto fuori dalla razionalità...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorremmo tu fossi iniquo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, poverino!!!





Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, ma certo!!! invece lei, ma guarda che stronza!!


sto male 

	
	
		
		
	


	













danut guarda che fare sbroccare così grande, non è facile


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> invece di pensare alla vendetta, comincia a riflettere sul perché la tua ex ti porti tanto fuori dalla razionalità...


Perchè in lei credevo veramente, di lei mi fidavo come di me, le ho donato il mio bene più prezioso che era la mia fiducia totale e lei l'ha fratumata come non valesse nulla e per un nanetto coattone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in lei credevo veramente, di lei mi fidavo come di me, le ho donato il mio bene più prezioso che era la mia fiducia totale e lei l'ha fratumata come non valesse nulla e per un nanetto coattone.


ma guarda che a volte anche noi stessi tradiamo la nostra fiducia. non si può pretendere che non lo facciano gli altri.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in lei credevo veramente, di lei mi fidavo come di me, le ho donato il mio bene più prezioso che era la mia fiducia totale e lei l'ha fratumata come non valesse nulla e per un nanetto coattone.


 basta, io non ce la posso fare più............................ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































il fatto è che ti continuo a scrivere perchè sul serio mi dispiace per te e vorrei aiutarti in qualche modo, ma sul serio mi sembra peggio della lotta coi mulini a vento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in lei credevo veramente, di lei mi fidavo come di me, le ho donato il mio bene più prezioso che era la mia fiducia totale e lei l'ha fratumata come non valesse nulla e per un nanetto coattone.


 ok, riprovo, tu non hai mai fatto niente di riprovevole? che non ti piacesse di te? 
esempi, please!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Questo è il momento caro Danut che ti consiglierei di non raccontare oltre....pechè qualsiasi cosa sarà usata contro di te.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  se lei ti ha tradito tu per forza avrai fatto qualcosa....!Poi vorrei capire perchè ci debba esser una responsabilità di danut....magari si è imbattuta in una delle tante signorine "allegrotte".....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, riprovo, tu non hai mai fatto niente di riprovevole? che non ti piacesse di te?
> esempi, please!!!


ma scherzi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lui è perfetto. lo dicono tutti


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Si, una volta al liceo, dissi una frase molto cattiva ad una mia compagna di classe che mi aveva esasperato, però mi resi conto della cosa e decisamente me ne dispiacque. Le chiesi sinceramente scusa e tutto si sistemò come sempre, cioè lei che mi prendeva per il sedere quando c'era il suo ragazzo affianco, si vede che non se lo meritava, ma mi spiace fare del male non è nel mio carattere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il momento caro Danut che ti consiglierei di non raccontare oltre....pechè qualsiasi cosa sarà usata contro di te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oscuro posso dirti in tutta amicizia e con indefesso affetto, che non hai capito un cazzo?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Angelo*

Io?mhhhh l'andazzo è quello.....!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Si è vero, l'ultima volta  che andai da lei era perchè aveva fatto un brutto incidente, che stronzo che sono stato, a tenerle la mano tutta la notte quando si svegliava con gli incubi. Ma che stronzo sono stato anche a fare in modo di aiutarla con le faccende legali e a farle riprendere la sicurezza di guidare, devo ammettere si, io sono stato pesante. Un vero uomo le avrebbbe detto "ehi tu donna rialzati e fai la calzetta!"

Ovvia ironia la mia


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il momento caro Danut che ti consiglierei di non raccontare oltre....pechè qualsiasi cosa sarà usata contro di te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non intendevo responsabilità nel tradimento, ma ammissione di colpe esterne, perchè che persona è quella che non è in grado di riconoscere le proprie responsabilità nella vita (non relazionali, lo ridico!!!) e dà sempre le colpe all'esterno?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si, una volta al liceo, dissi una frase molto cattiva ad una mia compagna di classe che mi aveva esasperato, però mi resi conto della cosa e decisamente me ne dispiacque. Le chiesi sinceramente scusa e tutto si sistemò come sempre, cioè lei che mi prendeva per il sedere quando c'era il suo ragazzo affianco, si vede che non se lo meritava, ma mi spiace fare del male non è nel mio carattere.


 e nel fatto di essere ad es in ritardo con l'università non hai responsabilità? sono tutte degli insegnanti o della tua ex?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Dai che scherzavo....!Purtroppo danut esegue l'equazione sbagliata:Mi comporto bene per cui devi comportarti bene....!Non và così...tu puoi esser bravo ma se trovi la stronzetta....lei seguirà la sua natura....punto!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Decisamente devo mettermi una regola, se scopro un altro tradimento in vita mia, la prima cosa da fare e sfogarmi un poco con il traditore, almeno così non terrò nulla dentro.
Del resto si, di certo ho avuto anche io le mie colpe per il ritardo nel laurearmi, non mi sarei laureato a 28 anni ma a 30, non era però così grave 2 anni di ritardo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che scherzavo....!Purtroppo danut esegue l'equazione sbagliata:Mi comporto bene per cui devi comportarti bene....!Non và così...tu puoi esser bravo ma se trovi la stronzetta....lei seguirà la sua natura....punto!!!
















 e il fatto che per quanto puoi comportarti bene comunque farai cose e/o scelte sbagliate, in misura varia, lo vogliamo mettere in conto oppure no?
so che l'ho già detto, ma ri-cito la montalcini (gran donna!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  : gli insetti sono perfetti nel loro eterno meccanismo, l'uomo è imperfetto e questo, solo questo, gli consente di migliorarsi e crescere ed evolvere, solo dall'errore si impara....
Ergo la faccio un'equazione: se danut non sbaglia, danut non impara e quindi danut non si evolve.....


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Se io sbaglio sistemo il mio errore, se io sbaglio e non sistemo il mio errore non imparo un tubetto.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Decisamente devo mettermi una regola, se scopro un altro tradimento in vita mia, la prima cosa da fare e sfogarmi un poco con il traditore, almeno così non terrò nulla dentro.
> Del resto si, di certo ho avuto anche io le mie colpe per il ritardo nel laurearmi, non mi sarei laureato a 28 anni ma a 30, non era però così grave 2 anni di ritardo.


due anni?????
in quale universo parallelo? 
diploma a 18-19, corso di laurea di 5 anni, una sessione per la tesi, laurea a 24-25.....



e quali sono comunque le colpe? dille, no?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande, nel tuo mondo forse, davvero nel tuo mondo! La persona più intelligente che conosco ci ha messo 7 annni da me ed in effetti lavora in università adesso.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se io sbaglio sistemo il mio errore, se io sbaglio e non sistemo il mio errore non imparo un tubetto.


 dipende da cosa intendi per 'sistemare'.... 
può darsi che a volte per imparare basti capirlo, l'errore, altre volte bisogna chiedere scusa, altre bisogna fare percorsi interni... ma quello che non vedi è che io ho smesso di parlare di lei, tu no.
Io parlo dei TUOI errori, da capire e accettare...
ad esempio l'errore di fidarti di chi non era affidabile.....
o quello di dare ad una ragazzina responsabilità relazionali di un'adulta....


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, nel tuo mondo forse, davvero nel tuo mondo! La persona più intelligente che conosco ci ha messo 7 annni da me ed in effetti lavora in università adesso.


 il mio mondo è sempre facoltà di ingegneria....


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande, neppure mia madre e nessuno che la conosceva avrebbe pensato che fosse inaffidabile. Fidati era il puro esempio di una ragazza d'oro, con tante belle idee e tante cose.
Può essere che lei fosse una grandissima attrice, allora mi spiace le spetterebbe l'oscar.
Io a 17 anni avevo le stesse capacità che lei mimava si vede e forse credevo fosse come ero io alla sua età.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, neppure mia madre e nessuno che la conosceva avrebbe pensato che fosse inaffidabile. Fidati era il puro esempio di una ragazza d'oro, con tante belle idee e tante cose.
> Può essere che lei fosse una grandissima attrice, allora mi spiace le spetterebbe l'oscar.
> Io a 17 anni avevo le stesse capacità che lei mimava si vede e forse credevo fosse come ero io alla sua età.


 come mai non ti sei sposato a 20anni con la ragazza di allora?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio mondo è sempre facoltà di ingegneria....


Il tuo mondo non è ingegneria dei materiali a Ferrara. Il mio grande errore è non averla fatta a Bologna dove sarei passato senza troppi problemi, poi ricordo che io sono del vecchio ordinamento, tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al nuovo. Non per cattiveria ma in scienze delle costruzioni mentre facevo io l'esame sono passati 4 del nuovo ordinamento, bhe è vero che io sono stato su 3 ore.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il tuo mondo non è ingegneria dei materiali a Ferrara. Il mio grande errore è non averla fatta a Bologna dove sarei passato senza troppi problemi, poi ricordo che io sono del vecchio ordinamento, tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al nuovo.


 anche io, vecchio ordinamento. 
Perchè non ti sposti a bologna? 
ti riconoscerebbero tutto?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come mai non ti sei sposato a 20anni con la ragazza di allora?


C'era il pensiero, ma le nostre vite sono andate in due direzioni differenti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Dentro te vedo la sindrome della crocerossina....sei una brava persona!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> C'era il pensiero, ma le nostre vite sono andate in due direzioni differenti.


 forse perchè non eri pronto?
come magari la tua ex, per quanto stronza, non era pronta ad una relazione COSI' seria e non se n'è resa conto fino a che non ti ha tradito?!??!??!?!!
Le cose non sono lineari sempre.... si commettono errori.
per questo trovo importante che tu individui i tuoi.
che li capisca bene.
senza darti giustificazioni (non credevo, non pensavo, avevo capito che.... ).
e poi ti perdoni, per ognuno di essi, perchè fanno parte dell'essere umano.
solo allora supererai questa cosa e parlare con lei non ti servirà affatto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dentro te vedo la sindrome della crocerossina....sei una brava persona!!!


 ehm le intenzioni sono buone ma non vorrei desse la botta definitiva


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Dentro te vedo la sindrome della crocerossina.*...sei una brava persona!!!




















  o  scuro, per fortuna ho la sindrome dell'amica crocerossina e non della donna (compagna) crocerossina!!!! 
Almeno quello!!! Però in effetti mi capita spesso che anche sconosciuti mi raccontino la loro vita in 3 minuti. Pochi giorni fa un tragitto in treno: 20 minuti. Una ragazza seduta nello scompartimento mi ha raccontato TUTTO di sè, incluse relazioni sbagliate..... Ispiro sicurezza, credo!

Per il fatto di essere una brava persona, penso di sì, non perfetta, assolutamente, ma ci metto la buona volontà e i valori che mi hanno dato i miei, per quanto posso.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm le intenzioni sono buone ma non vorrei desse la botta definitiva


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Può essere, ma tradirmi con il primo che è capitato in giornata per giiunta è alquanto bizzarro. E poteva dirmi questo, invece mi disse chiaro e tondo che aveva voglia di sentirsi bella davvanti ad un altro uomo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Può essere, ma tradirmi con il primo che è capitato in giornata per giiunta è alquanto bizzarro. E poteva dirmi questo, invece mi disse chiaro e tondo che aveva voglia di sentirsi bella davvanti ad un altro uomo.


 e se lei non l'avesse ancora capita la ragione vera? 
se credesse davvero che è stato solo per gratificazione fisica?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche io, vecchio ordinamento.
> Perchè non ti sposti a bologna?
> ti riconoscerebbero tutto?


No, non mi riconoscerebbero quasi nulla, visto che finirei nella triennale, mentre io ho quasi finito il quinquennio.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

Mi dai l'idea di esser una persona LIMPIDA!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se lei non l'avesse ancora capita la ragione vera?
> se credesse davvero che è stato solo per gratificazione fisica?


16 mesi per pensarci sono tanti, poteva usare un poco quel cervellino che le è stato dato allora e non solo dire in giro quanto è intelligente.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai l'idea di esser una persona LIMPIDA!


non offenderti, ma detta da te verso me, non so se stupirmi o essere contenta di farti questa impressione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Un abbraccio.

PS scusate, l'italiano l'ho perso per strada!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut, torniamo alle tue colpe?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

Limpida e generosa!vi lascio alle vostre cose!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Io posso aver mal intuito la persona che avevo davanti a me, ma non è una colpa. Una colpa è fare del male sapendolo di fare.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io posso aver mal intuito la persona che avevo davanti a me, ma non è una colpa. Una colpa è fare del male sapendolo di fare.


 intendevo ALTRE colpe.....


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Con mia madre tante, davvero ed anche se le chiedo scusa rimango a stare male io per quello che le ho fatto!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Esistono anche le persone superficiali danut...con un ordine e una misura diverse dalle tue...che ti fanno del male senza percepirne l'effettiva gravità!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Con mia madre tante, davvero ed anche se le chiedo scusa rimango a stare male io per quello che le ho fatto!


e le persone che mi stanno vicino, ai quali non riesco ridare me stesso come ero nonstante si impegnino nelle loro capacità. Mi sento estremamente inadeguato.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Con mia madre tante, davvero ed anche se le chiedo scusa rimango a stare male io per quello che le ho fatto!





danut ha detto:


> e le persone che mi stanno vicino, ai quali non riesco ridare me stesso come ero nonstante si impegnino nelle loro capacità. Mi sento estremamente inadeguato.


 e nel passato?
tra i 18 e i 25 anni?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Tra i 18 e 25 anni forse l'immaturità del mio rapporto con la mia prima ex, ma da enttrambe le parti che l'ha portata a tradirmi, ma eravamo cresciuti insieme e come spesso capita a queste strorie finiscono. Mia incapacità di lasciarla prima e sua incapacità di lasciarmi prima, per noi fu doloroso lasciarci comunque sia.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tra i 18 e 25 anni forse* l'immaturità del mio rapporto con la mia prima ex*, ma da enttrambe le parti che l'ha portata a tradirmi, ma eravamo cresciuti insieme e come spesso capita a queste strorie finiscono. *Mia incapacità di lasciarla prima* e sua incapacità di lasciarmi prima, per noi fu doloroso lasciarci comunque sia.


 .


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il momento caro Danut che ti consiglierei di non raccontare oltre....pechè qualsiasi cosa sarà usata contro di te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e dì un po'..... caro il mio sospensore del giudizio....ti pare che per un'allegrotta sia il caso che danut o chiunque altro sia fermo da 16 mesi e dica di volersi suicidare?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Non sapete che pianto da entrambe le parti, eravamo insieme da quasi 6 anni e la nostra giovinezza l'avevamo passata insieme, i nostri primi viaggi all'estero da soli e tantissime cose, nonostante il tradimento tra di noi è rimasto molto ma davvero molto affetto e sinceramente le voglio molto bene.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Son*

Son subito a te mio caro!!!Assolutamente no....star fermo 16 mesi...non và assolutamente bene....così come non va bene addossar a lui qualche responsabilità per il comportamente di lei!!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Limitazioni personali, io non posso fare del male a chi voglio bene, non ce la faccio proprio. Voglio bene ad ogni mia ex ma non le amo, sono sentimenti diversi e vooler bene una persona che ti ha fatto del male è per me orribile. Vorrei solo pter riappacificare le cose per poter vivere con questo mio difetto felice e contento.


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son subito a te mio caro!!!Assolutamente no....star fermo 16 mesi...non và assolutamente bene....così come non va bene addossar a lui qualche responsabilità per il comportamente di lei!!!


 sono d'accordo su questo... tanto più che visto il suo comportamento qui non ammetterebbe mai anche se consapevoledi aver fatto un'errore..il furbacchine...ma questo come vedi non gli permette di non avere comunque mazzolate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e comunque che si fa? si compiange il povero danut ora e per sempre?


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Limitazioni personali, io non posso fare del male a chi voglio bene, non ce la faccio proprio. Voglio bene ad ogni mia ex ma non le amo, sono sentimenti diversi e vooler bene una persona che ti ha fatto del male è per me orribile. Vorrei solo pter riappacificare le cose per poter vivere con questo mio difetto felice e contento.


 26 settembre....San Danut...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *16 mesi per pensarci sono tanti*, *poteva usare un poco quel cervellino che le è stato dato* allora e *non solo dire in giro quanto è intelligente*.


allora vi somigliate davvero come hai scritto prima!
non potresti incominciare a usarlo tu il tuo cervello?
smettere di concentrarti su di lei
capire che la pacificazione che cerchi la troverai smettendo anche solo di pensarla e non la otterrai se non, forse, quando non ti interessà più


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Non potrebbe non interessarmi, mai, io devo trovare la soluzione a questo insolubile problema. Solo cancellare la mia memoria funzionerebbe alla perfezione, cancellare 3 anni di vita mi porterebbe ad essere l'essere che non sono più ad essere finalmente quello che voglio essere.


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non potrebbe non interessarmi, mai, io devo trovare la soluzione a questo insolubile problema. Solo cancellare la mia memoria funzionerebbe alla perfezione, cancellare 3 anni di vita mi porterebbe ad essere l'essere che non sono più ad essere finalmente quello che voglio essere.


 che ne dici di una lobotomia?


----------



## Nordica (12 Giugno 2009)

perdonare si ma dimenticare mai!


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> perdonare si ma dimenticare mai!


 e questa pratica l'abbiamo sistemata...avanti il prossimo!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Vorrei perdonare, ma se non mi si chiede scusa come cavolo posso perdonare? Quindi c'è l'opzione dimenticare, una esperienza che non ci ha portato nulla è una esperienza vuota comunque essa sia.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Giugno 2009)

*Lo dica prima...*

Oh...vi avviso che stasera io c'ho da fare eh!


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Allora, con l'ipnosi si potrebbe cancellare il ricordo di lei, il problema è che....su di me l'ipnosi non fa effetto. Ok, altra soluzione?


----------



## Old danut (12 Giugno 2009)

Dovrò lasciarla andare dalla memoria, un tipico esempio di rapporto inutile, che sarebbe stato meglio non esistesse, come tutti i rapporti che finiscono con un tradimento gratuito. Bello notare che chi tradisce può tenere bella memoria del tradito, mentre il contrario non è detto che avvenga, come ho sempre detto chi tradisce commette uno sbaglio che pagherà un'altro se scoperto, ma solo una cosa vorrei dire, sbaglia chi vuole sbagliare in questi casi, c'è la volontà di sbagliare ed è questo che tira giù il morale. 
Potete riempirmi di merda quanto volete, potete dirmi che sono un talebano, ma il tradimento è uno sbaglio voluto, non un errore involontario.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Decisamente devo mettermi una regola, se scopro un altro tradimento in vita mia, la prima cosa da fare e sfogarmi un poco con il traditore, almeno così non terrò nulla dentro.
> Del resto si, di certo ho avuto anche io le mie colpe per il ritardo nel laurearmi, non mi sarei laureato a 28 anni ma a 30,* non era però così grave 2 anni di ritardo.*


scusa, ma grave per chi? per te? per gli altri? ma vuoi laurearti per avere maggiori possibilità di crearti un futuro decente o perchè gli altri dicano "ammazzaò guarda quello che figo: è laureato in ing. dei materiali"? no fammi capire....


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa, ma grave per chi? per te? per gli altri? ma vuoi laurearti per avere maggiori possibilità di crearti un futuro decente o perchè gli altri dicano "ammazzaò guarda quello che figo: è laureato in ing. dei materiali"? no fammi capire....


la seconda!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la seconda!


 inizio a pensare che abbia ragione tu.....


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> inizio a pensare che abbia ragione tu.....


 abbia?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> abbia?


 nun ce pruva'......


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nun ce pruva'......


 già fatto!


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oh...vi avviso che stasera io c'ho da fare eh!


mò mò ce lo segniamo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> già fatto!


----------



## Old sperella (12 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oh...vi avviso che stasera io c'ho da fare eh!


wow stasera niente voli


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

Io mi vogli laureare peer fare quello che mi piace fare, per poter essere progettista prima e per poi magari dirigere un reparto e non avere troppi rompipalle sopra di me che mi spingono, come sempre in ogni staff creato in università ho dovuto organizzare le cose io ed ho scoperto la mia buona attitudine al comando, al delegare le cose delegabili e nell'assemblare i lavori fatti da altri in un unico progetto, ma per fare tutto questo dovrò fare tanti lavori e tanto diversi.
Adesso prima di finire devo riappropiarmi dei miei sogni, per ora io voglio solo non soffrire del resto non me ne fotte un cavolo a dire meglio. Da domani cercherò di non fare nulla in assoluto, di non provare a tentare finchè non sentirò che posso farcela al 100%, troppi fallimenti in questi mesi mi hanno anche abbattuto.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io mi vogli laureare peer fare quello che mi piace fare, per poter essere progettista prima e per poi magari dirigere un reparto e non avere troppi rompipalle sopra di me che mi spingono, come sempre in ogni staff creato in università ho dovuto organizzare le cose io ed ho scoperto la mia buona attitudine al comando, al delegare le cose delegabili e nell'assemblare i lavori fatti da altri in un unico progetto, ma per fare tutto questo dovrò fare tanti lavori e tanto diversi.
> Adesso prima di finire devo riappropiarmi dei miei sogni, per ora io voglio solo non soffrire del resto non me ne fotte un cavolo a dire meglio. Da domani cercherò di non fare nulla in assoluto, di non provare a tentare finchè non sentirò che posso farcela al 100%, troppi fallimenti in questi mesi mi hanno anche abbattuto.


Questo mi pare il giusto filo di pensieri da seguire. Forza dan che ce la fai a venirne fuori, sei l'unico che può salvarti.


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè in lei credevo veramente, di lei mi fidavo come di me, le ho donato il mio bene più prezioso che era la mia fiducia totale e lei l'ha fratumata come non valesse nulla e per un nanetto coattone.


Sempre a fare sti confronti... uffa...


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

Mk, era 10 cm meno alto di me stupido e coattone, però si vede che si sapeva fare per i 30 secondi di gloria (si perchè scoprì il tradimento con un titolo inequivocabile della mail)


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, era 10 cm meno alto di me stupido e coattone, però si vede che si sapeva fare per i 30 secondi di gloria (si perchè scoprì il tradimento con un titolo inequivocabile della mail)


uffa... e riuffa... Beh il coattone in effetti darebbe fastidio pure a me...

ps solo 30 secondi?


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

Titolo della mail "è normale che un ragazzo duri trenta secondi?"
capii di non essere io peer quello.


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Titolo della mail "è normale che un ragazzo duri trenta secondi?"
> capii di non essere io peer quello.


Scusa ma la mail mandata a chi?


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

vedi, se la ex fosse stata furba non avrebbe parlato con nessuno del tradimento, ma lei doveva raccontare le sue cose a qualcuno no???


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedi, se la ex fosse stata furba non avrebbe parlato con nessuno del tradimento, ma lei doveva raccontare le sue cose a qualcuno no???


Eh, poi la gente mormora... lo so lo so...


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

diciamo che lo sapeva la sua migliore amica, tutte le compagne di università e molte peersone di un sito che frequentavamo...mica furba per non farsi scoprire no?
E come fu per la prima volta la gente mi immaginava con un bel palchetto di corna ramificate!


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> diciamo che lo sapeva la sua migliore amica, tutte le compagne di università e molte peersone di un sito che frequentavamo...mica furba per non farsi scoprire no?


Forse voleva farsi scoprire... Dai Dan bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa, non si scuserà mai, lascia perdere sta ossessione e pensa a stare bene tu.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> diciamo che lo sapeva la sua migliore amica, tutte le compagne di università e molte peersone di un sito che frequentavamo...mica furba per non farsi scoprire no?
> E come fu per la prima volta la gente mi immaginava con un bel palchetto di corna ramificate!


ti bruciano le corna risapute?
non sei l'unico ad averle.
non farti guidare dall'orgoglio.

perchè non sposti la tua concentrazione da quella allo studio
pensa che c'è un certo numero di persone a te care, compresa una ragazza, che aspetta un esame come un segnale di rinascita
non servirebbe nemmeno passarlo, basterebbe darlo e non lasciarlo a metà, che sarebe già un primo passo

e qui sul forum c'è un altro tot di persone, che non hai mai visto in faccia, alcune delle quali spesso ti hanno dato torto, che fanno il tifo per te

non pensi che quei cari, questi sconosciuti e il tuo futuro valgano più dell'incaponimento autolesionista a spremere sangue, perdipiù blu, da una rapa?


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io mi vogli laureare peer fare quello che mi piace fare, per poter essere progettista prima e per poi magari dirigere un reparto e non avere troppi rompipalle sopra di me che mi spingono, come sempre in ogni staff creato in università ho dovuto organizzare le cose io ed ho scoperto la mia buona attitudine al comando, al delegare le cose delegabili e nell'assemblare i lavori fatti da altri in un unico progetto, ma per fare tutto questo dovrò fare tanti lavori e tanto diversi.
> Adesso prima di finire devo riappropiarmi dei miei sogni, per ora io voglio solo non soffrire del resto non me ne fotte un cavolo a dire meglio. Da domani cercherò di non fare nulla in assoluto, di non provare a tentare finchè non sentirò che posso farcela al 100%, troppi fallimenti in questi mesi mi hanno anche abbattuto.


 già andiamo meglio....


----------



## Old danut (14 Giugno 2009)

Ecco, provo a prendere una strada e....mi vengono attacchi di panico unici. Inizio a credere che non sia proprio la strada giustga se il mio corpo fa così.


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ecco, provo a prendere una strada e....mi vengono attacchi di panico unici. Inizio a credere che non sia proprio la strada giustga se il mio corpo fa così.


 ma non dire stupidaggini!!!! gli attacchi di panico fidati che te li porterai dietro per molto tempo anche se la tua vita dovesse prendere una piega benevola. e poi un bel giorno gli episodi cominceranno a dirarsi e nel corso degli anni imparerai a riconoscerli quando stanno per arrivare e anche in mezzo alla gente nessuno noterà niente e non starai più male come agli inizi. poi alla fine vedrai che gli episodi si ridurranno a 3/4 all'anno, riconosciuti, controllati e per questo anche brevi una volta che imparerai a stare tranquillo e pensare che è un attacco di panico e che non ti sta venendo un infarto e stai per morire. quanti te ne vengono al giorno ora?


----------



## Old danut (14 Giugno 2009)

reale ogni volta che esco fuori di casa!


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> reale ogni volta che esco fuori di casa!


 escici più spesso allora!


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ecco, provo a prendere una strada e....mi vengono attacchi di panico unici. *Inizio a credere che non sia proprio la strada giustga se il mio corpo fa così*.


Mah, sicuramente il nostro corpo ci lancia segnali inequivocabili. Cominci ad avere dei dubbi sulla strada intrapresa? Quando il primo attacco di panico?


----------



## Old danut (14 Giugno 2009)

Io ho inziato a soffrire di atttacchi di panico da circa 9 mesi, da allora è un crescendo.
Io sto cercando di ritrovare me stesso, ttra pregi e difetti, perchè nonostante tutto adoro i miei difetti, mi caratterizzavano. Chi voleva guardare oltre poteva comprendere bene come fossi, ma molto non vogliono farlo e per quasi la totalità ero un presuntuoso arrogante. Io avevo il difetto di non tenere a bada la lingua, cioè dicevo sempre quello che pensavo sinceramente e molto spesso il tutto veniva preso male.


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho inziato a soffrire di atttacchi di panico da circa 9 mesi, da allora è un crescendo.
> Io sto cercando di ritrovare me stesso, ttra pregi e difetti, perchè nonostante tutto adoro i miei difetti, mi caratterizzavano. Chi voleva guardare oltre poteva comprendere bene come fossi, ma molto non vogliono farlo e per quasi la totalità ero un presuntuoso arrogante. Io avevo il difetto di non tenere a bada la lingua, cioè dicevo sempre quello che pensavo sinceramente e molto spesso il tutto veniva preso male.


Che è successo 9 mesi fa?


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho inziato a soffrire di atttacchi di panico da circa 9 mesi, da allora è un crescendo.
> Io sto cercando di ritrovare me stesso, ttra pregi e difetti, perchè nonostante tutto adoro i miei difetti, mi caratterizzavano. Chi voleva guardare oltre poteva comprendere bene come fossi, ma molto non vogliono farlo e per quasi la totalità ero un presuntuoso arrogante. Io avevo il difetto di non tenere a bada la lingua, cioè dicevo sempre quello che pensavo sinceramente e molto spesso il tutto veniva preso male.


beh, non è che uno che si presenta dicendo che sa dimostrare in un quarto d'ora un teorema rimasto insoluto per secoli in maniera più semplice di un matematico che ci ha messo 7 anni per farlo non puoi non sembrare un arrogante presuntuoso...e se lo pensi sei un ingenuo come pochi...


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

e poi, cazzo, danut, che ti aspetti? che ti dico/diciamo:"poverino, hai ragione, soffri di attacchi di panico per una zocc..a ecc..." con conseguente pacca sulla spalla e via andare?


----------



## Old danut (14 Giugno 2009)

mesi fa sono iniziati i primi effetti contro il mio corpo stesso, da allora tra attacchi di panico ansia atroce e autolesionismo per sfogare il dolore la mia malattia è proceduta più o meno costantemente. In questi ultimi giorni però ha avutoo un picco, che in assurdo solo una mia amica riesce a tenere a freno (togliendo la ragazza che frequento, ma lei sta via), facendomi ricordare chi sono. Io veedo il mondo con occhi diversi, vedo le maschere che la gente si mette, le illusioni con cui si vestono le persone, vedo le ipocrisie, le insicurezze nelle persone che sembrano sicure e vedo quanto di falso esiste nel mondo. I miei occhi registrano decadenza, un mondo praticamente distrutto. Io vivo tutti i giorni questa maledizione sapendo che se gli altri vedono il mondo come ieri io lo vedo andare indissubilmente a quel paese di giorno in giorno nelle bugie che ci si racconta, nella totale incoerenza.
Non riesco sopportare più discorsi di buonismo, di crescita di emozioni, non riesco più sopportare concerti come quello di ieri, sulla diversità vedendo tanta gente certa di quello che pensava, ma nei dati di fatto a nessuno fotte un cavolo di chi sta in carrozzella oppure no, è "in" dimostrare di pensare agli altri ed essere egoisti, è "out" essere evidentemente e sinceramente egoisti e dirlo, perchè è brutto.
So sentire la sincerità di alcune persone, ma giorno per giorno questa sincerità muore e rimane solo un mondo messo peggio che dopo una terza guerra mondiale.
Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.

Il mio essere conoscio di questo schifo mi fa stare male.


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> mesi fa sono iniziati i primi effetti contro il mio corpo stesso, da allora tra attacchi di panico ansia atroce e autolesionismo per sfogare il dolore la mia malattia è proceduta più o meno costantemente. In questi ultimi giorni però ha avutoo un picco, che in assurdo solo una mia amica riesce a tenere a freno (togliendo la ragazza che frequento, ma lei sta via), facendomi ricordare chi sono. Io veedo il mondo con occhi diversi, vedo le maschere che la gente si mette, le illusioni con cui si vestono le persone, vedo le ipocrisie, le insicurezze nelle persone che sembrano sicure e vedo quanto di falso esiste nel mondo. I miei occhi registrano decadenza, un mondo praticamente distrutto. Io vivo tutti i giorni questa maledizione sapendo che se gli altri vedono il mondo come ieri io lo vedo andare indissubilmente a quel paese di giorno in giorno nelle bugie che ci si racconta, nella totale incoerenza.
> *Non riesco sopportare più discorsi di buonismo*, di crescita di emozioni, non riesco più sopportare concerti come quello di ieri, sulla diversità vedendo tanta gente certa di quello che pensava, ma nei dati di fatto a nessuno fotte un cavolo di chi sta in carrozzella oppure no, è "in" dimostrare di pensare agli altri ed essere egoisti, è "out" essere evidentemente e sinceramente egoisti e dirlo, perchè è brutto.
> So sentire la sincerità di alcune persone, ma giorno per giorno questa sincerità muore e rimane solo un mondo messo peggio che dopo una terza guerra mondiale.
> Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.
> ...


però se ti si cazzia qui (e non certo perchè qualcuno debba sfogare le proprie frustrazioni) senza nessun buonismo pare non ti stia bene....danut un po' di coerenza, su....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

*Con tutti 'sti illuminati...*



danut ha detto:


> mesi fa sono iniziati i primi effetti contro il mio corpo stesso, da allora tra attacchi di panico ansia atroce e autolesionismo per sfogare il dolore la mia malattia è proceduta più o meno costantemente. In questi ultimi giorni però ha avutoo un picco, che in assurdo solo una mia amica riesce a tenere a freno (togliendo la ragazza che frequento, ma lei sta via), facendomi ricordare chi sono. Io veedo il mondo con occhi diversi, vedo le maschere che la gente si mette, le illusioni con cui si vestono le persone, vedo le ipocrisie, le insicurezze nelle persone che sembrano sicure e vedo quanto di falso esiste nel mondo. I miei occhi registrano decadenza, un mondo praticamente distrutto. Io vivo tutti i giorni questa maledizione sapendo che se gli altri vedono il mondo come ieri io lo vedo andare indissubilmente a quel paese di giorno in giorno nelle bugie che ci si racconta, nella totale incoerenza.
> Non riesco sopportare più discorsi di buonismo, di crescita di emozioni, non riesco più sopportare concerti come quello di ieri, sulla diversità vedendo tanta gente certa di quello che pensava, ma nei dati di fatto a nessuno fotte un cavolo di chi sta in carrozzella oppure no, è "in" dimostrare di pensare agli altri ed essere egoisti, è "out" essere evidentemente e sinceramente egoisti e dirlo, perchè è brutto.
> So sentire la sincerità di alcune persone, ma giorno per giorno questa sincerità muore e rimane solo un mondo messo peggio che dopo una terza guerra mondiale.
> Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.
> ...


Qualcuno spegnerebbe un pò di luci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che c'è anche chi vorrebbe dormire eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> mesi fa sono iniziati i primi effetti contro il mio corpo stesso, da allora tra attacchi di panico ansia atroce e autolesionismo per sfogare il dolore la mia malattia è proceduta più o meno costantemente. In questi ultimi giorni però ha avutoo un picco, che in assurdo solo una mia amica riesce a tenere a freno (togliendo la ragazza che frequento, ma lei sta via), facendomi ricordare chi sono. Io veedo il mondo con occhi diversi, vedo le maschere che la gente si mette, le illusioni con cui si vestono le persone, vedo le ipocrisie, le insicurezze nelle persone che sembrano sicure e vedo quanto di falso esiste nel mondo. I miei occhi registrano decadenza, un mondo praticamente distrutto. Io vivo tutti i giorni questa maledizione sapendo che se gli altri vedono il mondo come ieri io lo vedo andare indissubilmente a quel paese di giorno in giorno nelle bugie che ci si racconta, nella totale incoerenza.
> Non riesco sopportare più discorsi di buonismo, di crescita di emozioni, non riesco più sopportare concerti come quello di ieri, sulla diversità vedendo tanta gente certa di quello che pensava, ma nei dati di fatto a nessuno fotte un cavolo di chi sta in carrozzella oppure no, è "in" dimostrare di pensare agli altri ed essere egoisti, è "out" essere evidentemente e sinceramente egoisti e dirlo, perchè è brutto.
> So sentire la sincerità di alcune persone, ma giorno per giorno questa sincerità muore e rimane solo un mondo messo peggio che dopo una terza guerra mondiale.
> Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.
> ...


 Stai attento perché i tuoi pensieri sono segno di una depressione iniziale.


----------



## Old lele51 (14 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai attento perché i tuoi pensieri sono segno di una depressione iniziale.


Persa... il tuo avatar mi fa dimenticare le pazzie del mondo... tu guardi le scarpe ma le gambe... sono da 10....





Lele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Persa... il tuo avatar mi fa dimenticare le pazzie del mondo... tu guardi le scarpe ma le gambe... sono da 10....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non sono le mie...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno spegnerebbe un pò di luci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sì dai.. dopotutto non è colpa tua se non capisci.


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.
> 
> Il mio essere conoscio di questo schifo mi fa stare male.


Dan la consapevolezza va bene, ma quando si tocca il fondo poi bisognerebbe cominciare a risalire... oltre alle donne c'è qualche amico con cui riesci a comunicare?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

*Cazzo c'entra? MAH!*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì dai.. dopotutto non è colpa tua se non capisci.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> mesi fa sono iniziati i primi effetti contro il mio corpo stesso, da allora tra attacchi di panico ansia atroce e autolesionismo per sfogare il dolore la mia malattia è proceduta più o meno costantemente. In questi ultimi giorni però ha avutoo un picco, che in assurdo solo una mia amica riesce a tenere a freno (togliendo la ragazza che frequento, ma lei sta via), facendomi ricordare chi sono. Io veedo il mondo con occhi diversi, vedo le maschere che la gente si mette, le illusioni con cui si vestono le persone, vedo le ipocrisie, le insicurezze nelle persone che sembrano sicure e vedo quanto di falso esiste nel mondo. I miei occhi registrano decadenza, un mondo praticamente distrutto. Io vivo tutti i giorni questa maledizione sapendo che se gli altri vedono il mondo come ieri io lo vedo andare indissubilmente a quel paese di giorno in giorno nelle bugie che ci si racconta, nella totale incoerenza.
> Non riesco sopportare più discorsi di buonismo, di crescita di emozioni, non riesco più sopportare concerti come quello di ieri, sulla diversità vedendo tanta gente certa di quello che pensava, ma nei dati di fatto a nessuno fotte un cavolo di chi sta in carrozzella oppure no, è "in" dimostrare di pensare agli altri ed essere egoisti, è "out" essere evidentemente e sinceramente egoisti e dirlo, perchè è brutto.
> So sentire la sincerità di alcune persone, ma giorno per giorno questa sincerità muore e rimane solo un mondo messo peggio che dopo una terza guerra mondiale.
> Questa è la nuova società, in cui si è adolescienti sino a 25 anni, in cui gli eerrori sono sempre perdonati e perdonabili perchè tutti li facciamo, ma l'importante è che il prezzo degli errori siano glli altri a pagarlo.
> ...


scusa ma gli attacchi di panico hai deciso di farli venire a noi ora, appena leggiamo un tuo nuovo post?

la cosa che trovo allucinante è che chi soffre di attacchi di panico, di norma è molto restio a parlarne. tu non dici altro. prova a cambiare cd.


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

questa ultima settimana è stata un crescendo terribile. Mi sono chiuso praticamente in casa per evitare di stare male. Mi calma leggere, ma non posso contunuare a leggere tutta la vita. La cosa brutta è che conosco una persona che per il mio stesso motivo è rimasta chiusa in casa 8 annni ed ora inizio a preoccuparmi di quello. Sto bene solo quando non penso a me, quando la mia attenzione è rivolta ad altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> questa ultima settimana è stata un crescendo terribile. Mi sono chiuso praticamente in casa per evitare di stare male. Mi calma leggere, ma non posso contunuare a leggere tutta la vita. La cosa brutta è che conosco una persona che per il mio stesso motivo è rimasta chiusa in casa 8 annni ed ora inizio a preoccuparmi di quello. Sto bene solo quando non penso a me, quando la mia attenzione è rivolta ad altri.


è successo anche ad un mio amico. è rimasto chiuso in casa per 3 anni.
adesso sta bene per fortuna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> questa ultima settimana è stata un crescendo terribile. Mi sono chiuso praticamente in casa per evitare di stare male. Mi calma leggere, ma non posso contunuare a leggere tutta la vita. La cosa brutta è che conosco una persona che per il mio stesso motivo è rimasta chiusa in casa 8 annni ed ora inizio a preoccuparmi di quello. *Sto bene solo quando non penso a me, quando la mia attenzione è rivolta ad altri*.


cioè mai? se pensi a te quanto parli di te, non fai altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è successo anche ad un mio amico. è rimasto chiuso in casa per 3 anni.
> adesso sta bene per fortuna.



era ricco sfondato?
come si manteneva?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> era ricco sfondato?
> come si manteneva?


non si mantiene. successa la stessa cosa a uno che conosco. all'inizio è stato in malattia, fino a quando è stato licenziato. poi hanno (la famiglia) tirato avanti con i soldi che aveva da parte. quando anche quelli sono finiti la voglia di uscire da casa se l'è fatta tornare.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si mantiene. successa la stessa cosa a uno che conosco. all'inizio è stato in malattia, fino a quando è stato licenziato. poi hanno (la famiglia) tirato avanti con i soldi che aveva da parte. *quando anche quelli sono finiti la voglia di uscire da casa se l'è fatta tornare.**[*/quote]


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> era ricco sfondato?
> come si manteneva?


 no. non è ricco ma sua moglie guadagna molto bene.
non ti dico il calvario di quella ragazza.. e non c'era niente da fare. non riusciva più a mettere un piede fuori di casa.
anche il figlio ha risentito tantissimo di questa situazione, tanto da non riuscire a finire le superiori ecc ecc ecc.
sono situazioni di merda per chi le vive e per chi ci vive insieme.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si mantiene. successa la stessa cosa a uno che conosco. all'inizio è stato in malattia, fino a quando è stato licenziato. poi hanno (la famiglia) tirato avanti con i soldi che aveva da parte. *quando anche quelli sono finiti la voglia di uscire da casa se l'è fatta tornare.*


 



Asudem ha detto:


>


non è comunque così semplice, su questo non ci piove. gli attacchi di panico sono veramente invalidanti. lui ha dovuto scegliere se tornare a lavorare o fare morire di fame moglie e figlia di un paio d'anni. e comunque non è mai tornato a una vita regolare. va avanti a suon di psicofarmaci, sedativi e quanto altro. che la volontà conti non poco, e anche questo fuori discussione.


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Semplicemente esco con degli amici e mi sento un alieno, non parlo e me ne sto per i fatti miei quando mi arriva un attacco di panico, ho imparato a sopprimerli, ma questo non mi fa  bene, perchè tutti gli effetti fisici li possiedo eccome.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> questa ultima settimana è stata un crescendo terribile. Mi sono chiuso praticamente in casa per evitare di stare male. Mi calma leggere, ma non posso contunuare a leggere tutta la vita. La cosa brutta è che conosco una persona che per il mio stesso motivo è rimasta chiusa in casa 8 annni ed ora inizio a preoccuparmi di quello. Sto bene solo quando non penso a me, quando la mia attenzione è rivolta ad altri.


leggendo leggendo prova a darti da fare con i testi per gli esami, hai visto mai....


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Purtroppo se non riesco elaborare attivamente quello che studio è altamente inutile studiare, l'esame si passa solo riiuscendo a passare il primo esercizio.


----------



## Old lele51 (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa niente, io ti immagino così... a me basta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Purtroppo se non riesco elaborare attivamente quello che studio è altamente inutile studiare, l'esame si passa solo riiuscendo a passare il primo esercizio.


 hai la mente lucida per elaborare thread<da aprire qui e non riesci a studiare?
non è che tu non ne abbia realmente bisogno? sai come si dice: la necessità aguzza l'ingegno


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai la mente lucida per elaborare thread<da aprire qui e non riesci a studiare?
> non è che tu non ne abbia realmente bisogno? sai come si dice: la *necessità aguzza l'ingegno*


da noi si dice il bisognino fa trottar la vecchia


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> da noi si dice il bisognino fa trottar la vecchia








sarà un'idea mia o c'è una vena escrementizia che solca trasversalmente questi forum?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarà un'idea mia o c'è una vena escrementizia che solca trasversalmente questi forum?


 
sai che non ti ho capita?
si, effettivametne c'è una vena escrementizia ciclica nel forum  ma nel caso come mai ti è venuto in mente?


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Allora partiamo da una idea, che sbaglia solo chi voleva sbagliare, io ho provato a spiegare che adesso sono inviperito contro tutta la società che dice "ma dai, ha solo sbagliato!", in effetti è forse la frase peggiore che si può dire ad un tradito. Chi ha tradito era consapevole di quello che faceva, di quanto spalava merda sul suo partner e che comunque la reazione di una peersona è non anticipabile. la mia ex semplicemente se ne è lavata le mani dicendo "io avrei reagito in maniera diversa." ma che cazzo ne sa un traditore di come si reagisce ad un tradimento?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non ti ho capita?
> si, effettivametne c'è una vena escrementizia ciclica nel forum  ma nel caso come mai ti è venuto in mente?


.... bisognino ....
o non era quello il senso?


----------



## Old danut (17 Giugno 2009)

Sto cercando di riprendermi a modo mio, ho capito che l'impegnarmi socialmente e via dicendo diventerebbe per me solo una pausa dal mio dolore, poi tornato a casa come è successo in questi mesi la cosa ricomincia con intensità terribile. Vivo meglio in casa, vivo meglio uscendo la notte, vivo meglio senza pensare a nulla se non al fatto che devo svegliarmi, devo mangiare e devo leggere.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

intanto vivi.
il che, considerato che oggi è mercoledì, è un fatto inaspettato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*.*



Amoremio ha detto:


> intanto vivi.
> il che, considerato che oggi è mercoledì, è un fatto inaspettato


Devo dire che il duetto tra te e danut comincia a diventare un classico di questo forum
Sembrate Felix e Oscar nella Strana coppia


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intanto vivi.
> il che, considerato che oggi è mercoledì, è un fatto inaspettato
























 non ho avuto, lo ammetto, il coraggio di dirlo.... m al'ho pensato!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Devo dire che il duetto tra te e danut comincia a diventare un classico di questo forum
> Sembrate Felix e Oscar nella Strana coppia


 












*ROCK!*
*SCENDIMI DALLE PALLE!*



​


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> *ROCK!*
> *SCENDIMI DALLE PALLE!*
> 
> 
> ...


Hai capito che prontezza di spirito, la signora Amoremio?
Appresso a me stai diventando spiritosa eh?
Sto facendo venire fuori il tuo lato migliore, più positivo, ammettilo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi devi tenere in gran riguardo, sono il tuo placebo ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Gratis per di più !


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Hai capito che prontezza di spirito, la signora Amoremio?
> Appresso a me stai diventando spiritosa eh?
> Sto facendo venire fuori il tuo lato migliore, più positivo, ammettilo
> 
> ...


 veramente la sua ironia, quando non sei tu nei paraggi, è eccelsa, una delle sue più grandi doti, viste qui!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> veramente la sua ironia, quando non sei tu nei paraggi, è eccelsa, una delle sue più grandi doti, viste qui!


glielo volevo dire che lui non c'entrava niente,
ma gli uomini che piangono ....
sai.....


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (18 Giugno 2009)

io non perdonerò mai ho perso 25 kg dopo 32 anni di matrimonio è crollato tutto quello a cui ho creduto per 32 anni mi s ono sentita rispondere questa è la vita ho scoperto un ........   non ha mai voluto bene a nessuno neppure a suo filglio amen non si può perdonare  mai


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> io non perdonerò mai ho perso 25 kg dopo 32 anni di matrimonio è crollato tutto quello a cui ho creduto per 32 anni mi s ono sentita rispondere questa è la vita ho scoperto un ........   non ha mai voluto bene a nessuno neppure a suo filglio amen non si può perdonare  mai


non conosco la tua storia, mi spiace
e mi spiace molto che tu stia soffrendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> io non perdonerò mai ho perso 25 kg dopo 32 anni di matrimonio è crollato tutto quello a cui ho creduto per 32 anni mi s ono sentita rispondere questa è la vita ho scoperto un ........ non ha mai voluto bene a nessuno neppure a suo filglio amen non si può perdonare mai


Ciao bellissima!!!
Come stai?



Non vedo perché dovresti perdonare.
Ci sono cose che non si devono perdonare.


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima!!!
> Come stai?
> 
> 
> ...


 assolutamente...sei una gran saggia....


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima!!!
> Come stai?
> 
> 
> ...


Per stare meglio e scaricare un po' di zavorra che è inutile portarsi apresso.


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Per stare meglio e scaricare un po' di zavorra che è inutile portarsi apresso.


so che me ne pentirò, ma vorrei chiederti: ugualmente :"cosa ti fa pensare che non perdonare qualcuno si tramuti ineluttabilmente nel portarsi una zavorra appresso?"


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> so che me ne pentirò, ma vorrei chiederti: ugualmente :"cosa ti fa pensare che non perdonare qualcuno si tramuti ineluttabilmente nel portarsi una zavorra appresso?"


Danut?


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Danut?


 danut è fuori target...non può essere la pietra di paragone...


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Reale, io sono uno dei possibili risultati di un tradimento, come tutti gli altri. Anche se sono pochi che reagiscono male esistono e fidatevi il non perdonare per alcune persone che non possono dimenticare diventa astio, odio e cattiveria. Non tutti hanno la memoria corta, alcuni si dimenticano le sensazioni vissute, alcuni le rpovano tutt'ora come la prima volta, è un concetto di relatività della sensibilità umana.


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Reale, io sono uno dei possibili risultati di un tradimento, come tutti gli altri. Anche se sono pochi che reagiscono male esistono e fidatevi il non perdonare per alcune persone che non possono dimenticare diventa astio, odio e cattiveria. Non tutti hanno la memoria corta, alcuni si dimenticano le sensazioni vissute, alcuni le rpovano tutt'ora come la prima volta, è un concetto di relatività della sensibilità umana.


 ah danut! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sei talmente compreso dalla tua storia o sei finto da, a seconda dell'ipotesi, non comprendere o non voler comprendere che stavo scherzando...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Io ho dei momenti in cui vorrei morire, come questo attuale, momenti in cui il dolore diventa per 30 minuti o 1 ora qualcosa di terribile, momenti per cui piango, momenti per cui non riesco parlare con nessuno, in cui se solo qualcuno mi rivolge la parola io lo aggredisco verbalmente in malo modo. Decisamente non so di chi fidarmi, non so come fidarmi del prossimo, tutti raccontano menzogne a sè per vivere e agli altri per apparire, belli e non so più come scremare il vero dal falso, non so più cosa sia reale e cosa sia appartenente alla facciata.
Quello che il tradimento ha creato in me è questa cosa e la mia aggressività è un sintomo, come vivreste voi se vi fosse tolta una cosa vitale da una persona, cosa farestge per riaverla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io ho dei momenti in cui vorrei morire, come questo attuale, momenti in cui il dolore diventa per 30 minuti o 1 ora qualcosa di terribile, momenti per cui piango, momenti per cui non riesco parlare con nessuno, in cui se solo qualcuno mi rivolge la parola io lo aggredisco verbalmente in malo modo. Decisamente non so di chi fidarmi, non so come fidarmi del prossimo, tutti raccontano menzogne a sè per vivere e agli altri per apparire, belli e non so più come scremare il vero dal falso, non so più cosa sia reale e cosa sia appartenente alla facciata.
> Quello che il tradimento ha creato in me è questa cosa e la mia aggressività è un sintomo, come vivreste voi se vi fosse tolta una cosa vitale da una persona, cosa farestge per riaverla?


 danut, possibile che entrando in questo forum tu abbia mantenuto l'idea di essere la più grande vittima del tradimento?
Possibile che tu non abbia compreso che il tradimento da te subito rientra nella normalità delle vicissitudini della vita e che altri (soprattutto altre) sono uscite, come me, da tradimenti atroci scoperti dopo trentanni di rapporto e figli?
Possibile che se tu stai reagendo in modo abnorme è perché hai insicurezze pregresse?
Non dico che tu possa risolvere i tuoi problemi in pochi mesi, ma tu possa riuscire a capire che il tradimento è stato solo un detonatore sì...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Per stare meglio e scaricare un po' di zavorra che è inutile portarsi apresso.


 Confondi non perdonare con portare rancore e provare un odio lacerante.
Per nulla di tuttociò.
Non perdono, perché è stata una cosa imperdonabile, ma questo pensiero non mi occupa la mente.


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa, il problema è che a questa ragazza avevo dato tutta la mia fiducia, le avevo detto tutto quello che ero, cose che neppure mia madre sapeva, cose che non ho mai confidato in vita mia. Per me che non esterno mai quello che ho vissuto, che tengo per me angoli molto segreti, per me che piaccio in quanto enigma era una liberazione il potermi fidare di una persona.
C'è partner e partner, io non potrò più fidarmi di nessuno e quello che è terribile che lei ha portato via quello che potevo fare con altre in quel modo ignobile, ha segnato quello che che sarà il mio futuro, come se non fosse bello segnato, mentre lei cosa farà? bella beata si prenderà quella sua fottutissima laurea triennale ed appena troverà un "ganzo" tutto quello che lei ha compiuto sulla mia persona si cancellerà, tutto il male che ha fatto sarà cancellato come se mai fosse stato fatto, il miglior modo per far tacere la prorpia coscienza è l'amore di un altro fesso.
Non me ne abbiano a male i traditori che l'hanno passata liscia e non si sono impegnati in nulla, non credo che in loro possa esserci un filo di amore per nessuno se non per loro stessi ed i loro stessi rapporti successivi saranno improntati sull'amore di sè!
Sono cattivo, sono stronzo lo so, ma penso che chi uccide una persona in fondo odi la vita, chi tradisce una persona odia l'amore.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Confondi non perdonare con portare rancore e provare un odio lacerante.
> Per nulla di tuttociò.
> Non perdono, perché è stata una cosa imperdonabile, ma questo pensiero non mi occupa la mente.


 Tu praticamente hai “ucciso e sepolto” tuo marito nel tuo cuore.
Non hai risolto il problema, lo hai seppellito e potrebbe ripresentarsi in futuro.

Mi pare che queste cose possano anche provocare malattie psicosomatiche.






Non so se mi spiego, praticamente dentro di te hai una specie di uovo di dinosauro che sembra starsene buonino ma che potrebbe nascere a qualsiasi momento e divorarti.   

	
	
		
		
	


	










È molto più facile e sicuro perdonare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, *il problema è che a questa ragazza avevo dato tutta la mia fiducia, l*e avevo detto tutto quello che ero, cose che neppure mia madre sapeva, cose che non ho mai confidato in vita mia. Per me che non esterno mai quello che ho vissuto, che tengo per me angoli molto segreti, per me che piaccio in quanto enigma era una liberazione il potermi fidare di una persona.
> C'è partner e partner, io non potrò più fidarmi di nessuno e quello che è terribile che lei ha portato via quello che potevo fare con altre in quel modo ignobile, ha segnato quello che che sarà il mio futuro, come se non fosse bello segnato, mentre lei cosa farà? bella beata si prenderà quella sua fottutissima laurea triennale ed appena troverà un "ganzo" tutto quello che lei ha compiuto sulla mia persona si cancellerà, tutto il male che ha fatto sarà cancellato come se mai fosse stato fatto, il miglior modo per far tacere la prorpia coscienza è l'amore di un altro fesso.
> Non me ne abbiano a male i traditori che l'hanno passata liscia e non si sono impegnati in nulla, non credo che in loro possa esserci un filo di amore per nessuno se non per loro stessi ed i loro stessi rapporti successivi saranno improntati sull'amore di sè!
> Sono cattivo, sono stronzo lo so, ma penso che chi uccide una persona in fondo odi la vita, chi tradisce una persona odia l'amore.


e secondo te che cosa dà e cosa perde una persona che vive trent'anni col compagno, realizza un progetto di vita, coronato da figli e poi si vede tradito?
E la vita daniele, son le cose che possono succedere. Rassegnati  a questo e cresci, cresci. Non ti è successo niente di diverso di quello che accade a milioni di coppie nel mondo. Finchè non comprenderai questo....girerai a vuoto; smettila di voler dare a tutti i costi alla tua storia il carattere dell'unicità


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, il problema è che a questa ragazza avevo dato tutta la mia fiducia, le avevo detto tutto quello che ero, cose che neppure mia madre sapeva, cose che non ho mai confidato in vita mia. Per me che non esterno mai quello che ho vissuto, che tengo per me angoli molto segreti, per me che *piaccio in quanto enigma* era una liberazione il potermi fidare di una persona.
> C'è partner e partner, io non potrò più fidarmi di nessuno e quello che è terribile che lei ha portato via quello che potevo fare con altre in quel modo ignobile, ha segnato quello che che sarà il mio futuro, come se non fosse bello segnato, mentre lei cosa farà? bella beata si prenderà quella sua fottutissima laurea triennale ed appena troverà un "ganzo" tutto quello che lei ha compiuto sulla mia persona si cancellerà, tutto il male che ha fatto sarà cancellato come se mai fosse stato fatto, il miglior modo per far tacere la prorpia coscienza è l'amore di un altro fesso.
> Non me ne abbiano a male i traditori che l'hanno passata liscia e non si sono impegnati in nulla, non credo che in loro possa esserci un filo di amore per nessuno se non per loro stessi ed i loro stessi rapporti successivi saranno improntati sull'amore di sè!
> Sono cattivo, sono stronzo lo so, ma penso che chi uccide una persona in fondo odi la vita, chi tradisce una persona odia l'amore.


 
Persa, sarà la 50esima volta che ce lo dice, non può esserti sfuggito.





*non puoi avere 30 anni o il senso del ridicolo non alberga più in questo mondo*




emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e secondo te che cosa dà e cosa perde una persona che vive trent'anni col compagno, realizza un progetto di vita, coronato da figli e poi si vede tradito?
> E la vita daniele, son le cose che possono succedere. Rassegnati a questo e cresci, *cresci*. Non ti è successo niente di diverso di quello che accade a milioni di coppie nel mondo. Finchè non comprenderai questo....girerai a vuoto; smettila di voler dare a tutti i costi alla tua storia il carattere dell'unicità


vogliamo anche dire che il tradimento assume un peso diverso a seconda che avvenga dopo 4 anni di "stare insieme" o dopo 30 anni cdi vita condivisa e figli?
pensa se al Danut medesimo fosse successo il 2°





*questo mi pare essenziale*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tu praticamente hai “ucciso e sepolto” tuo marito nel tuo cuore.
> Non hai risolto il problema, lo hai seppellito e potrebbe ripresentarsi in futuro.
> 
> Mi pare che queste cose possano anche provocare malattie psicosomatiche.
> ...


 Mi spiego.
Io credo che Hitler abbia commesso cose imperdonabili (possiamo aggiungerci una bella sfilza di dittatori) non ho elaborato in nessun modo le sue ragioni, ma non credo che non perdonarlo mi passa creare alcun problema.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> Io credo che Hitler abbia commesso cose imperdonabili (possiamo aggiungerci una bella sfilza di dittatori) non ho elaborato in nessun modo le sue ragioni, ma non credo che non perdonarlo mi passa creare alcun problema.


sono assolutamente d'accordo  con te.
non perdonare ma non farsi rovinare la vita è difficile ma non impossibile.
spero che il passo successivo sia l'assoluta indifferenza,  proprio l'inesistenza del pensiero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Persa, il problema è che a questa ragazza avevo dato tutta la mia fiducia, le avevo detto tutto quello che ero, cose che neppure mia madre sapeva*, cose che non ho mai confidato in vita mia. Per me che non esterno mai quello che ho vissuto, che tengo per me angoli molto segreti, per me che piaccio in quanto enigma era una liberazione il potermi fidare di una persona.
> C'è partner e partner, io non potrò più fidarmi di nessuno e quello che è terribile che lei ha portato via quello che potevo fare con altre in quel modo ignobile, ha segnato quello che che sarà il mio futuro, come se non fosse bello segnato, mentre lei cosa farà? bella beata si prenderà quella sua fottutissima laurea triennale ed appena troverà un "ganzo" tutto quello che lei ha compiuto sulla mia persona si cancellerà, tutto il male che ha fatto sarà cancellato come se mai fosse stato fatto, il miglior modo per far tacere la prorpia coscienza è l'amore di un altro fesso.
> Non me ne abbiano a male i traditori che l'hanno passata liscia e non si sono impegnati in nulla, non credo che in loro possa esserci un filo di amore per nessuno se non per loro stessi ed i loro stessi rapporti successivi saranno improntati sull'amore di sè!
> Sono cattivo, sono stronzo lo so, ma penso che chi uccide una persona in fondo odi la vita, chi tradisce una persona odia l'amore.





Amoremio ha detto:


> *Persa, sarà la 50esima volta che ce lo dice, non può esserti sfuggito.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*La cosa preoccupante è che confronta il rapporto con quella ragazza con quello con sua madre!!!*
*Preoccupante perché nessuno si confida con la madre passati i 13 anni, ma ancor più preoccupante perché significa che lui aveva aspettative di un rapporto fusionale che non è un rapporto adulto!*

*A volte mi domando se certi psicoterapeuti aspettino anni per dire cose tanto evidenti a un paziente per non perdere un introito sicuro o se sia proprio un metodo terapeutico di far durare la presa di coscienza un tempo tanto lungo o se siano i pazienti ...sordi.*


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tu praticamente hai “ucciso e sepolto” tuo marito nel tuo cuore.
> Non hai risolto il problema, lo hai seppellito e potrebbe ripresentarsi in futuro.
> 
> Mi pare che queste cose possano anche provocare malattie psicosomatiche.
> ...


Persa, potrò adottare io Dino quando nascerà?


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, potrò adottare io Dino quando nascerà?












   sarà la nostra mascotte


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Date troppo peso alla situazione e non alla psiche. Ci sono coppie con figli che dopo 30 anni scoprono il tradimento, ci sono coppie che in quei 30 anni si sono amate si, ma non si sono poi esposte al massimo. Io mi fidai del belll'animo che questa ragazza pareva avere, lei sapeva che un suo tradimento per me sarebbe stato orribile, lo ha fatto nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dicessero che era stupida e che non lo meritavo, ed  allla fine è successo il casino, amen, intanto nessuna donna si è fatta male. Ripeto poi che una donna che tradisce per far finire un rapporto semplicemente non ha mai amato, è stata sempre e soltanto ipocrita e la stessa cosa vale per un uomo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Date troppo peso alla situazione e non alla psiche. Ci sono coppie con figli che dopo 30 anni scoprono il tradimento, ci sono coppie che in quei 30 anni si sono amate si, ma non si sono poi esposte al massimo. Io mi fidai del belll'animo che questa ragazza pareva avere, lei sapeva che un suo tradimento per me sarebbe stato orribile, lo ha fatto nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dicessero che era stupida e che non lo meritavo, ed allla fine è successo il casino, amen, intanto nessuna donna si è fatta male. Ripeto poi che una donna che tradisce per far finire un rapporto semplicemente non ha mai amato, è stata sempre e soltanto ipocrita e la stessa cosa vale per un uomo.


embè?
senti martedì sera è passato, che hai fatto poi?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dicessero che era stupida e che non lo meritavo,


Grandi amiche ha questa ragazza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, potrò adottare io Dino quando nascerà?





Brugola ha detto:


> sarà la nostra mascotte


 Non contateci...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Grande82 ha detto:


> veramente la sua ironia, quando non sei tu nei paraggi, è eccelsa, una delle sue più grandi doti, viste qui!


Veramente anche quando sono io nei paraggi.
Ma ti ho fatto qualcosa? Sei sempre così sarcastica nei miei riguardi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Date troppo peso alla situazione e non alla psiche. Ci sono coppie con figli che dopo 30 anni scoprono il tradimento, ci sono coppie che in quei 30 anni si sono amate si, ma non si sono poi esposte al massimo. Io mi fidai del belll'animo che questa ragazza pareva avere, lei sapeva che un suo tradimento per me sarebbe stato orribile, lo ha fatto nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dicessero che era stupida e che non lo meritavo, ed allla fine è successo il casino, amen, intanto nessuna donna si è fatta male. Ripeto poi che una donna che tradisce per far finire un rapporto semplicemente non ha mai amato, è stata sempre e soltanto ipocrita e la stessa cosa vale per un uomo.


Senti mi hai rotto ...e se riesci a far perdere la pazienza a me significa che davvero hai esagerato.
Ti ho portato il mio esempio e impara da chi ha superato qualcosa che tu nemmeno immagini.
Tu credi che in trentanni io sia stata con un uomo e ci abbia fatto e cresciuto due figli senza porre in lui tutta la mia fiducia?

Ma ...davvero piantala di fare la vittima del mondo!
Smettila di sbatter via denaro in terapia e e usa in modo più proficuo in tuoi soldi: fatti una vacanza in Darfur ...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Smettila di sbatter via denaro in terapia e e usa in modo più proficuo in tuoi soldi: fatti una vacanza in Darfur ...


Potrebbe cambiare psicologa...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



MK ha detto:


> Potrebbe cambiare psicologa...


Magari è un gran dritto e prende tutti per i fondelli.
magari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Potrebbe cambiare psicologa...


Per me il Darfur servirebbe a tanti.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me il Darfur servirebbe a tanti.


Non capisco la tua resistenza nei confronti delle terapie psicologiche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non capisco la tua resistenza nei confronti delle terapie psicologiche...


 Non ho alcuna resistenza ...ma mettersi a contatto con disgrazie vere può aiutare a ritrovare il senso delle proporzioni chi si crogiola nei propri meschini drammi personali o chi continua a scavare per anni e anni nell'inconscio perché ...non ci ha trovato ancora nulla di interessante.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna resistenza ...ma mettersi a contatto con disgrazie vere può aiutare a ritrovare il senso delle proporzioni chi si crogiola nei propri meschini drammi personali o chi continua a scavare per anni e anni nell'inconscio perché ...*non ci ha trovato ancora nulla di interessante*.


donna...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna resistenza ...ma mettersi a contatto con disgrazie vere può aiutare a ritrovare il senso delle proporzioni chi si crogiola nei propri meschini drammi personali o chi continua a scavare per anni e anni nell'inconscio perché ...non ci ha trovato ancora nulla di interessante.


Mai stata in terapia?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna resistenza ...ma mettersi a contatto con disgrazie vere può aiutare a ritrovare il senso delle proporzioni chi *si crogiola* nei propri meschini drammi personali o *chi continua a scavare per anni e anni nell'inconscio perché ...non ci ha trovato ancora nulla di interessante.*


quoto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna resistenza ...ma mettersi a contatto con disgrazie vere può aiutare a ritrovare il senso delle proporzioni chi si crogiola nei propri meschini drammi personali o chi continua a scavare per anni e anni nell'inconscio perché ...non ci ha trovato ancora nulla di interessante.


Non c'è bisogno di andare in Darfur: basta visitare alcuni reparti di un qualunque ospedale pediatrico purtroppo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai stata in terapia?


 Non mi hanno voluta..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la strizza ha detto che stavo meglio di lei: avevo un modo sano di affrontare le situazioni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di andare in Darfur: basta visitare alcuni reparti di un qualunque ospedale pediatrico purtroppo


me l'hai strappato dalla tastiera questo post.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi hanno voluta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psicologa di quale scuola?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di andare in Darfur: basta visitare alcuni reparti di un qualunque ospedale pediatrico purtroppo





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> me l'hai strappato dalla tastiera questo post.


 Ma c'è a chi non basterebbe ...invece vedere situazioni in cui la disperazione dovrebbe essere assoluta potrebbe essere la giusta terapia per uscire dal proprio egocentrismo.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma c'è a chi non basterebbe ...invece vedere situazioni in cui la disperazione dovrebbe essere assoluta potrebbe essere la giusta terapia per uscire dal proprio *egocentrismo*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Psicologa di quale scuola?


Due diverse a distanza di 25 anni ..dell'ultima ti do l'indirizzo se vuoi, così la sai definire, io non ricordo la scuola. Te ne ho già parlato era psicanalista con formazione psichiatrica ...aveva anche il divanetto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Oppure avrei dovuto girare fino a trovare qualcuna che mi avrebbe convinta di star male?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma c'è a chi non basterebbe ...invece vedere situazioni in cui la disperazione dovrebbe essere assoluta potrebbe essere la giusta terapia per uscire dal proprio egocentrismo.


Persa tu hai ragione da vendere.
Ma l'incapacità di vedere oltre il proprio naso - per paura, incapacità, igoranza, pigrizia, scelta - è il dramma dell'umanità da sempre, secondo me. ed è anche causa di mali enormi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 Pensa che bello se un egocentrico cominciasse a dedicarsi agli altri ...magari danut potrebbe diventare un nuovo sanfrancesco...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Due diverse a distanza di 25 anni ..dell'ultima ti do l'indirizzo se vuoi, così la sai definire io non ricordo la scuola. Te ne ho già parlato era psicanalista con forazione psichiatrica ...aveva anche il divanetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me ci vuole molto coraggio a guardarsi dentro con sincerità. Non è solo questione di stare male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per me ci vuole molto coraggio a guardarsi dentro con sincerità. Non è solo questione di stare male.


 Io mi conosco già ...sono bellissima...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa che bello se un egocentrico cominciasse a dedicarsi agli altri ...magari danut potrebbe diventare un nuovo sanfrancesco...


Spostando il suo male di vivere all'esterno? Curerebbe il sintomo forse, ma il male continuerebbe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Spostando il suo male di vivere all'esterno? Curerebbe il sintomo forse, ma il male continuerebbe.


 No comprendendo che il suo male di vivere è una minchiata per sentirsi speciale mentre è solo un essere umano con gli stessi problemi degli altri.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No comprendendo che il suo male di vivere è una minchiata per sentirsi speciale mentre è solo un essere umano con gli stessi problemi degli altri.


Una minchiata?


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Una minchiata?


e una minchiata che è capitata a milioni di persone di cui molte qui dentro


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e una minchiata che è capitata a milioni di persone di cui molte qui dentro


Non tenete conto del pregresso...


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non tenete conto del pregresso...


tutti abbiamo un pregresso


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa, dici che se io andassi in Darfur non supporterei il mio male alleviando il male agli altri? Farei del bene agli altri facendo solo del male a me stesso, distruggendo tutto quello che sono defintivamente. Esiste un dramma maggiore del morire, è l'essere morti dentro, perchè morire almeno ti libera, l'esserre morti dentro ti da consapevolezza di essere vivo e non volerlo.
Il tradimento mi ha reso solo misantropo, come potrei aiutare qualcuno odiandolo?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutti abbiamo un pregresso


Non tutti abbiamo perso il padre come l'ha perso lui...


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non tutti abbiamo perso il padre come l'ha perso lui...


che ne sai tu?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Esiste un dramma maggiore del morire, è l'essere morti dentro... l'essere morti dentro ti da consapevolezza di essere vivo e non volerlo.


Quoto questo e cancello appositamente il resto. Danut un po' di pazienza, sei un ragazzo intelligente e sensibile, non avere fretta di risolvere tutto subito. Vedrai che la farai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, dici che se io andassi in Darfur non supporterei il mio male alleviando il male agli altri? Farei del bene agli altri facendo solo del male a me stesso, distruggendo tutto quello che sono defintivamente. Esiste un dramma maggiore del morire, è l'essere morti dentro, perchè morire almeno ti libera, l'esserre morti dentro ti da consapevolezza di essere vivo e non volerlo.
> Il tradimento mi ha reso solo misantropo, come potrei aiutare qualcuno odiandolo?


 Prova.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che ne sai tu?


Se non lo si dice non posso certo saperlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non tutti abbiamo perso il padre come l'ha perso lui...


 Non hai idea dei drammi veri che ognuno di noi ha vissuto e superato ...non è che li hanno avuti solo coloro che non fanno che parlarne...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai idea dei drammi veri che ognuno di noi ha vissuto e superato ...non è che li hanno avuti solo coloro che non fanno che parlarne...


Già parlarne è un modo per uscirne.

ps quello di Danut non è stato un dramma vero?


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se non lo si dice non posso certo saperlo.


ma perchè te lo devo venire a dire a te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non conosciamo gli accadimenti gravi della vita di molti qui dentro ma questo non vuol dire che non siano accaduti
non soffre solo chi lo urla a gran voce


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè te lo devo venire a dire a te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi urla a gran voce sta tirando fuori il dolore. Non capisco perché debba infastidire così tanto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Già parlarne è un modo per uscirne.
> 
> ps quello di Danut non è stato un dramma vero?


 Certo, come quello di tanti altri, ma sentirsi lo speciale e unico protagonista di un dramma e pensare che invece per gli altri è stato tutto una passeggiata tra petali di rose non aiuta nessuno.
Se anche a Siddharta ha fatto bene vere il dolore altrui forse non è un'idea tanto balzana la mia.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chi urla a gran voce sta tirando fuori il dolore. Non capisco perché debba infastidire così tanto...


non infastidice assolutamente, è che non ascolta, non legge e non si vuole fare aiutare.
continuare a dire solo come sto male come sto male non risolve.
nè essere accondiscendenti dicendogli solo ti capisco, ah come si sta male


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non infastidice assolutamente, è che non ascolta, non legge e non si vuole fare aiutare.
> continuare a dire solo come sto male come sto male non risolve.
> nè essere accondiscendenti dicendogli solo ti capisco, ah come si sta male


Calore umano. Fa miracoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chi urla a gran voce sta tirando fuori il dolore. Non capisco perché debba infastidire così tanto...


 Perché deve imparare a mettersi un ciuccio e crescere.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Calore umano. Fa miracoli.


anche lo stimolo a reagire fa miracoli


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche lo stimolo a reagire fa miracoli


Sì ma con delicatezza...


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma con delicatezza...


ma li hai letti gli interventi di tutti da quando si è iscritto?
non sei l'unica sensibile qui dentro sai?


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Allora, io la vicenda di mio padre l'avevo messa da parte, ero riuscito a vivere molti anni senza riesumarla, felice e contento di quello che facevo. Il primo tradimento lo superai un poco infastidito ma se provo ancora affetto per quella ragazza vorrà dire che l'ho superato no? QUello che la seconda mi ha fatto è tradire la fiducia che ci eravamo posti alla base di un rapporto che era a distanza. Un conto è stare a 10 km di distanza, ci si può fidare ma fino ad un certo punto, ma a 430 km o ti fidi o non stai con tale persona. Lei era ben conoscia che un suo tradimento avrebbe fatto del male alla mia persona eppure lo ha fatto, nonostante tutte le dicessero di evitare, voleva scoparsi laltro anche se sapeva che io avrei sofferto se lo avessi scoperto. Ci vuole poco a scoprire qualcosa se tale persona non era capace di staresene zitta a vita, se ffosse stata capace di comportarsi come ha sempre fatto anche prima di conoscermi, ma modifiche sostanziali in un comportamento e da un momento all'altro voleva dire solo che era succcesso qualcosa.
Quando lo scoprìì ho tenuto dentro di me l'urlo di dolore con lei che mi spiegava che ci soffriva perchè lei non riusciva più a credere nell'amore, ma che gioia, un traditore che soffre per se stesso, come sempre. Lei ha usato il metodo del doppio messaggio, da una parte mi diceva di volermi bene e dall'altra mi offendeva, quando ero limi veniva ad abbracciare e dopo 1 ora magari veniva a recriminare sul fatto che stessi male. Gioiosa la cosa che involontariamente ha fatto, si chiama violenza psicologica e non fa altro che distruggere la psiche e le difese di una persona con questo metodo.
In totale, lei adesso vivrà bene, si perdonerà come fanno tutti i traditori ed io mi trovo la mia psiche a pezzi come non era mai stata, con incubi del passato che per via di questa violenza sono tornati fuori facendomi capire che al mondo per me stesso ci sono solo io, che tutti gli altri sono possibili nemici...e che per questo vannno evitgati, usati o peggio. Io non sono più me stesso e scusate una cosa, se una donna avesse subito violenza sessuale non le avreste detto quello che avete detto a me, mentre in me si è rivelata la stessa condizione mentale di una donna sottoposta a tale violenza, perchè comunque sessuale o psicologica sempre violenza è!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, io la vicenda di mio padre l'avevo messa da parte, ero riuscito a vivere molti anni senza riesumarla, felice e contento di quello che facevo. Il primo tradimento lo superai un poco infastidito ma se provo ancora affetto per quella ragazza vorrà dire che l'ho superato no? QUello che la seconda mi ha fatto è tradire la fiducia che ci eravamo posti alla base di un rapporto che era a distanza. Un conto è stare a 10 km di distanza, ci si può fidare ma fino ad un certo punto, ma a 430 km o ti fidi o non stai con tale persona. Lei era ben conoscia che un suo tradimento avrebbe fatto del male alla mia persona eppure lo ha fatto, nonostante tutte le dicessero di evitare, voleva scoparsi laltro anche se sapeva che io avrei sofferto se lo avessi scoperto. Ci vuole poco a scoprire qualcosa se tale persona non era capace di staresene zitta a vita, se ffosse stata capace di comportarsi come ha sempre fatto anche prima di conoscermi, ma modifiche sostanziali in un comportamento e da un momento all'altro voleva dire solo che era succcesso qualcosa.
> Quando lo scoprìì ho tenuto dentro di me l'urlo di dolore con lei che mi spiegava che ci soffriva perchè lei non riusciva più a credere nell'amore, ma che gioia, un traditore che soffre per se stesso, come sempre. Lei ha usato il metodo del doppio messaggio, da una parte mi diceva di volermi bene e dall'altra mi offendeva, quando ero limi veniva ad abbracciare e dopo 1 ora magari veniva a recriminare sul fatto che stessi male. Gioiosa la cosa che involontariamente ha fatto, si chiama violenza psicologica e non fa altro che distruggere la psiche e le difese di una persona con questo metodo.
> In totale, lei adesso vivrà bene, si perdonerà come fanno tutti i traditori ed io mi trovo la mia psiche a pezzi come non era mai stata, con incubi del passato che per via di questa violenza sono tornati fuori facendomi capire che al mondo per me stesso ci sono solo io, che tutti gli altri sono possibili nemici...e che per questo vannno evitgati, usati o peggio. Io non sono più me stesso e scusate una cosa, se una donna avesse subito violenza sessuale non le avreste detto quello che avete detto a me, mentre in me si è rivelata la stessa condizione mentale di una donna sottoposta a tale violenza, perchè comunque sessuale o psicologica sempre violenza è!


L'hai già scritto e l'abbiamo capito.
Vuoi che diciamo che quella ragazza è una stronza e una *******?
Te lo diciamo.
E poi?
Poi devi superare questa vicenda.
Non fare paragoni fuori luogo perché come si svolge una violenza sessuale non te lo immagini neanche ..se vuoi ti descrivo in privato quello che ho saputo assistendo a un processo.
Lascia perdere.
Comunque tu sei rimasto colpito da questo tradimento. Ma non è stata una vicenda più tragica di altre e certamente non più tragica di quella subita da me. Fidati, che non ho voglia di raccontare tanti aspetti che ho taciuto.
Ma dopo ogni dolore che viviamo bisogna cercare la strada per uscirne, non costruirsi un labirinto che ci imprigioni.
Ti sono state indicate diverse strade.
Rileggi quel che ti è stato scritto e poi ...


----------



## Kid (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma con delicatezza...



OT

Tesora, il tuo link mi fa venire i brividi....


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa, il labirinto lo ha creato lei con il sistema del doppio messaggio, mi ha buttato nello sconforto più totale il non capire più nulla, il non sapere che fare, il non sapere più come comportarmi. Ogni mia azione poteva avere una reazione totalmente casuale, un mio attacco di rabbia poteva avere come reazione dell'afffetto, come un mio comportamento di dolore poteva portare ad offese verso di me, non ha senso nulla. Se la persona che ho più amato mi ha fatto questo, cosa potrebbe fare una qualsiasi donna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, il labirinto lo ha creato lei con il sistema del doppio messaggio, mi ha buttato nello sconforto più totale il non capire più nulla, il non sapere che fare, il non sapere più come comportarmi. Ogni mia azione poteva avere una reazione totalmente casuale, un mio attacco di rabbia poteva avere come reazione dell'afffetto, come un mio comportamento di dolore poteva portare ad offese verso di me, non ha senso nulla. Se la persona che ho più amato mi ha fatto questo, cosa potrebbe fare una qualsiasi donna?


* Esci!!!!!*​Se hai amato una ******* ...ha commesso un errore ...andrà meglio la prossima volta!!!


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

E la prossima sarà una stronza e la successiva ancora una stronza e così via. Come credere in una persona se non puoi fidarti in quello che dice ed in quelo che esprimono i suoi occhi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E la prossima sarà una stronza e la successiva ancora una stronza e così via. Come credere in una persona se non puoi fidarti in quello che dice ed in quelo che esprimono i suoi occhi?


 Riprovo.
Anche a me è successo di essere tradita e dall'uomo a cui non ho dedicato quattro anni a distanza, ma una vita in presenza quotidiana ...ebbene sono certa che non tutti siano con una doppia personalità e capaci di amore, onestà e coerenza ...cosa dici: mi devo far curare?


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa, vedi a me bastterebbe capire da voce sua il motivo di siffatta stronzata, doopo sarei felice nel capire sinceramente se è stronza oppure no.
Del resto io non ho più la volontà di mettere il mio animo in mano altrui, se qualcuna vorrà stare con me bene, ma di me imparerà che ho molte zone in ombra che terrò sempre tali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, vedi a me bastterebbe capire da voce sua il motivo di siffatta stronzata, doopo sarei felice nel capire sinceramente se è stronza oppure no.
> Del resto io non ho più la volontà di mettere il mio animo in mano altrui, se qualcuna vorrà stare con me bene, ma di me imparerà che ho molte zone in ombra che terrò sempre tali.


 Ma che ragione vuoi che ci sia ...ha incontrato uno che le andava e c'è stata. Aveva fatto una promessa e non l'ha mantenuta.
Stop
Per quanto riguarda un'altra ...dubito che allo stato attuale potrebbe qualcuna farsi carico di un rapporto con te.
Pensa a fare un passo alla volta:
1) chi se frega delle ragioni di lei: è una *******.
2) tu sei un ragazzo che ha altre cose da fare oltre che pensare a una *******
3) raccontaci dei tuoi interessi: sport? musica? cinema? politica?


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa, magari avesse incontrato uno che le andava, manco lo aveva mai visto quando accettò di uscire con lui per fare sesso!  Questo mi fa comprendere è che lei voleva fare sesso con un altro e null'altro. Non ha senso questo, se voleva fare una vita scopandosi chiunque bastava lasciamri e poi mettere una bella inserzione sul giornale no?

Interessi miei? Leggo parecchio e mi piace il cinema, la musica mi accompagna molto spesso nelle mie giornate come sottofondo ma ho una propensione per i Genesis, i Toto e Mike Oldfield, del resto corro per non pensare e faccio palestra tutti i giorni per tenermi in forma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, magari avesse incontrato uno che le andava, manco lo aveva mai visto quando accettò di uscire con lui per fare sesso! Questo mi fa comprendere è che lei voleva fare sesso con un altro e null'altro. Non ha senso questo, se voleva fare una vita scopandosi chiunque bastava lasciamri e poi mettere una bella inserzione sul giornale no?
> 
> Interessi miei? Leggo parecchio e mi piace il cinema, la musica mi accompagna molto spesso nelle mie giornate come sottofondo ma ho una propensione per i Genesis, i Toto e Mike Oldfield, del resto corro per non pensare e faccio palestra tutti i giorni per tenermi in forma.


 Non ci sono cantanti italiani che apprezzi?
Qual è il tuo film preferito?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Persa, magari avesse incontrato uno che le andava, manco lo aveva mai visto quando accettò di uscire con lui per fare sesso! Questo mi fa comprendere è che lei voleva fare sesso con un altro e null'altro. *Non ha senso questo*, se voleva fare una vita scopandosi chiunque bastava lasciamri e poi mettere una bella inserzione sul giornale no?
> 
> Interessi miei? Leggo parecchio e mi piace il cinema, la musica mi accompagna molto spesso nelle mie giornate come sottofondo ma ho una propensione per i Genesis, i Toto e Mike Oldfield, del resto corro per non pensare e faccio palestra tutti i giorni per tenermi in forma.


 Di dirò un segreto..
....




...
se non ha senso PER TE, non è detto che non ne abbia per lei!
SI voleva fare una scopata per mille ragioni (era stata solo con te, voleva conferme si essere bella per un altro, voleva vedere se risolveva i suoi problemi sessuali con uno di cui non le importava...), anzi, forse l'ha proprio scelto brutto per non farsi coinvolgere.
E ora?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Calore umano. Fa miracoli.


se fossi in te scenderei dal pero e  penserei a risposte un po' meno banali.
Il calore umano si elargisce a tutti non solo a quelli che ti fan pena o te la raccontano.
Per fortuna che non hai realizzato il sogno di diventare psichiatra perchè, se malauguratamente,  avessi avuto qualche malcapitato paziente gli avresti fatto danni seri.


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> SI voleva fare una scopata per mille ragioni (era stata solo con te, voleva conferme si essere bella per un altro, voleva vedere se risolveva i suoi problemi sessuali con uno di cui non le importava...), anzi, forse l'ha proprio scelto brutto per non farsi coinvolgere.
> E ora?


Sul fatto che voleva conferme di essere bella è evidente, lo ammmise, ma considerando che mediamente un uomo se gli capita l'occasione andrebbe anche con una racchia pur di scopare non c'è da dire che sia una prova.
Certo forse aveva bisogno per i suoi problemi sessuali, quindi risolvi i problemi con chi non hai una intesa sessuale e non potrai mai averla considerando le sue tempistiche da coniglio e per risolvere quel problema intanto non lasci chi ti ha amato sinceramente pur di stare meglio te?
ma via.

Di cantanti italiani ascolto molto Battisti ed ho una simpatia per Daniele Silvestri in certi suoi testi.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sul fatto che voleva conferme di essere bella è evidente, lo ammmise, ma considerando che mediamente un uomo se gli capita l'occasione andrebbe anche con una racchia pur di scopare non c'è da dire che sia una prova.
> Certo forse aveva bisogno per i suoi problemi sessuali, quindi risolvi i problemi con chi non hai una intesa sessuale e non potrai mai averla considerando le sue tempistiche da coniglio e per risolvere quel problema intanto non lasci chi ti ha amato sinceramente pur di stare meglio te?
> ma via.
> 
> Di cantanti italiani ascolto molto Battisti ed ho una simpatia per Daniele Silvestri in certi suoi testi.


 Ripeto: QUEL CHE SEMBRA NORMALE A TE NON LO E' PER LEI.
Se anche gli parlassi lei ti direbbe esattamente le medesime cose che ti ho scritto io. Credendoci e quindi con occhi sinceri. Che altro può dirti se non ha indagato nelle proprie motivazioni?
Tu devi darti pace di questa cosa indipendentemente da ogni incontro o altro!! Devi capire che ci sono persone oneste e non oneste e in mezzo le  sfumature. 
Capire che bisogna vivere e fidarsi o non fidarsi, seguendo il cuore, ma vivere.
Quello che fai ora non è vivere e quale che sia la motivazione devi cercare di uscirne andando avanti (non indietro!!)


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Grande, ma sono motivazioni usate solo per autoassolversi, come il dover dire, "si ti ho fatto del male ma l'ho fatto per una cosa importante per me!". Le uniche cose che sono importanti per cui si può cedere e fare del male è la prorpia vita o la vita dei propri cari, del resto nulla vale.
Ma è ovvio, bisogna abitarsi alla peersona di merda che riempiono questo globo, per mia fortuna se mi riprendo farò in modo di rendere la vita difficile a qualsiasi persona di tal fattura che mi arriverà tra le mani.


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Mi passerà, deve passarmi questo stato di apatia, deve passarmi questa mancanza di stima in me stesso, amen, si vede che a me non è dato avere un peercorso veloce. La prenderò con filosofia, ho già sprecato 16 mesi, quanti diverranno prima che io potrò sentirmi nella mia norma??


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Persa, sarà la 50esima volta che ce lo dice, non può esserti sfuggito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non sarebbe arrivato qui....


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Potrebbe cambiare psicologa...


potrebbe cambiare atteggiamento...


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me il Darfur servirebbe a tanti.


 soprattutto se poi qualcuno ci restasse per sempre....


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi conosco già ...sono bellissima...


quoto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e invece c'è gente che continuerà per tutta la vita a cercare di guardarsi dentro per trovarci qualcosa di decente....


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riprovo.
> Anche a me è successo di essere tradita e dall'uomo a cui non ho dedicato quattro anni a distanza, ma una vita in presenza quotidiana ...ebbene sono certa che non tutti siano con una doppia personalità e capaci di amore, onestà e coerenza ...cosa dici: *mi devo far curare?*


si, ma prima vedi di farti dire di che scuola è...


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

Danut che ne dici di passare da una psicolga/psicanalista/psichiatra ad un otorino?
sei sordo come una campana...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Il film che più mi piace è "le ali della libertà" in assurdo non posso non vedere quel film ogni volta che lo fanno in TV, nonostante lo abbia anche in DVD.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> QUello che la seconda mi ha fatto è tradire la fiducia che ci eravamo posti alla base di un rapporto che era a distanza. Un conto è stare a 10 km di distanza, ci si può fidare ma fino ad un certo punto, ma a 430 km o ti fidi o non stai con tale persona.


Dan mi spieghi questa cosa della distanza che non la capisco? Ha qualcosa a che fare col controllo?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Tesora, il tuo link mi fa venire i brividi....


Pensa che l'ho ascoltata dal vivo... altro che brividi...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se fossi in te scenderei dal pero e penserei a risposte un po' meno banali.
> Il calore umano si elargisce a tutti non solo a quelli che ti fan pena o te la raccontano.
> Per fortuna che non hai realizzato il sogno di diventare psichiatra perchè, se malauguratamente, avessi avuto qualche malcapitato paziente gli avresti fatto danni seri.


E chi dice che dopo i 40 anni i sogni non si possano realizzare?


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

non sottovaluterei il ruolo delle "amiche" che le davano della stupida...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dan mi spieghi questa cosa della distanza che non la capisco? Ha qualcosa a che fare col controllo?


Allora Mk, quando vivi vicino ad una persona in un certo senso ti vedi molto spesso c'è bisogno si di fiducia ma non è come quella che devi mettere in un rapporto a distanza. LI devi fidarti ciecamente, se no non ne esci fuori!


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora Mk, quando vivi vicino ad una persona in un certo senso ti vedi molto spesso c'è bisogno si di fiducia ma non è come quella che devi mettere in un rapporto a distanza. LI devi fidarti ciecamente, se no non ne esci fuori!


Certo che sì, ma la distanza non cambia nulla. Ti tradiscono quando ci vivi insieme, figurati...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non sottovaluterei il ruolo delle "amiche" che le davano della stupida...


Tutte le hanno detto che era stupida perchè io non mi meritavo questo, una sua amica le disse che non credeva che lei potesse terminare una così bella storia come la nostra in un modo così osceno...ma tanto l'ha fatto.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tutte le hanno detto che era stupida perchè io non mi meritavo questo, una sua amica le disse che non credeva che lei potesse terminare una così bella storia come la nostra in un modo così osceno...ma tanto l'ha fatto.


Un amico o un'amica ti sta vicino comunque, nel bene e nel male. Chi ti giudica tanto amico non è...

ps comunque chissà magari qualche altra amica le avrà consigliato altro non credi? E a 20 anni è facile farsi condizionare...


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Un amico o un'amica ti sta vicino comunque, nel bene e nel male. Chi ti giudica tanto amico non è...


Se il mio migliore amico che è come mio fratello avesse detto di voler tradire lo avrei preso a pizze in faccia dicendo che è uno stronzo! Io non sto vicino a persona di merda, preferisco chiudere l'amicizia se so che sto vicino ad una persona che ha fatto del male.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se il mio migliore amico che è come mio fratello avesse detto di voler tradire lo avrei preso a pizze in faccia dicendo che è uno stronzo! Io non sto vicino a persona di merda, preferisco chiudere l'amicizia se so che sto vicino ad una persona che ha fatto del male.


Ok ok... Però chiedi amore incondizionato dall'altra parte...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e invece c'è gente che continuerà per tutta la vita a cercare di guardarsi dentro per trovarci qualcosa di decente....


La decenza è soggettiva. Quello che è decente per te può essere indecente per me e viceversa. Si cerca dentro qualcosa di vero... Quel qualcosa che ti fa trovare il senso.


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok ok... Però chiedi amore incondizionato dall'altra parte...


Io chiedo sincerità, una piena sincerità che è alla base della fiducia. Meglio una verità brutta adesso che una bugia a fin di bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E chi dice che dopo i 40 anni i sogni non si possano realizzare?


e chi dice che il peperoncino nella pasta al burro non ci sta bene? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma piantala. Lo dico per te eh, sei fin imbarazzante


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi dice che il peperoncino nella pasta al burro non ci sta bene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imbarazzante per chi? Il burro non lo uso mai, fa male...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi passerà, deve passarmi questo stato di apatia, deve passarmi questa mancanza di stima in me stesso, amen, si vede che a me non è dato avere un peercorso veloce. La prenderò con filosofia, ho già sprecato 16 mesi, quanti diverranno prima che io potrò sentirmi nella mia norma??


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Qr_kss7Ho

*Passerà*

Le canzoni non si scrivono 
ma nascono da se' 
son le cose che succedono 
ogni giorno intorno a noi 
le canzoni basta coglierle 
ce n'e' una anche per te 
che fai piu' fatica a vivere 
e non sorridi mai. 
le canzoni sono zingare 
e rubano poesie 
sono inganni come pillole 
della felicita' 
le canzoni non guariscono 
amori e malattie 
ma quel piccolo dolore 
che l'esistere ci da' 
passera', passera' 
se un ragazzo e una chitarra sono li' 
come te, in citta' 
a guardare questa vita che non va 
che ci ammazza d'illusioni 
e con l'eta' delle canzoni 
passera' su di noi 
finiremo tutti in banca prima o poi 
coi perche', i chissa' 
e le angosce di una ricca poverta' 
a parlare degli amori che non hai 
a cantare una canzone che non sai come fa 
perche' l'hai perduta dentro 
e ti ricordi solamente 
passera' .... 
in un mondo di automobili 
e di gran velocita' 
per chi arriva sempre ultimo 
per chi si dice addio 
per chi sbatte negli ostacoli 
della diversita' 
le canzoni sono lucciole 
che cantano nel buio 
passera' prima o poi 
questo piccolo dolore che c'e' in te 
che c'e' in me, che c'e' in noi 
e ci fa sentire come marinai 
in balia del vento e della nostalgia 
a cantare una canzone che non sai 
come fa 
ma quel piccolo dolore che sia odio, o che sia amore 
passera' 
passera', passera' 
anche se farai soltanto la la la 
passera', passera' 
e a qualcosa una canzone servira' 
se il tuo piccolo dolore 
che sia odio o che sia amore 
passera'


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Qr_kss7Ho
> 
> *Passerà*
> 
> ...




















mi stai diventando una pessima donna, lo sai vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi stai diventando una pessima donna, lo sai vero?


 A me Aleandro Baldi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi dico sempre che se le persone si basassero almeno su "Finché la barca và" già farebbero meno fesserie.


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me Aleandro Baldi piace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei già meno pessima...evolvi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sei già meno pessima...evolvi....


 Mi devo anche espandere?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi devo anche espandere?


Ma non eri a dieta?


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi devo anche espandere?


 una cosa alla volta...non vorrei che mi si stressassi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Basta teatrini ...ci rivediamo in Off Topic


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta teatrini ...ci rivediamo in Off Topic




















no, nella discussione più lunga...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non eri a dieta?


 Ma io intendevo la personalità...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo la personalità...


 intanto io ho perso un'altro kg......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> intanto io ho perso un'altro kg......








  ci vorrebbe un'emoticon arrabbiata verde...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  invidia...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ci vorrebbe un'emoticon arrabbiata verde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















è l'inconscio che parla....quindi ti perdono...


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Mi si prende per il sedere, lascio divertire chi lo fa, alla fine ormai poco mi importa. E' 16 mesi che la mia vita è ferma nonostante abbbia fatto di tutto per smuoverla, ho cercato di tutto ed alla fine l'elastico mi porta sempre sul fatto che il mondo non esiste ed io sono solo nonostante le persone che esistono. Nessuno capisce come sono, nessuno va oltre al proprio naso, personalmente l'idea di morte mi balena sempre più, alla fine perchè vivere una vita da incompreso impazzito per via di un dolore che mi ha distrutto?
Mi direte voi, pesa se avresti avuto dei figli! Vi risponderò, io non ho nulla per cui vivere, per un padre o una madre i figli potrebbero essere una ragione più che sufficiente per farcela, c'è amore in loro ed anche se io ho 30 anni voglio bene a mia madre e sempre penserò che ha fatto tante cose belle per me. Io ho visto in lei quanto un figlio possa essere uno scoopo di vivere e lottare, ma anche lei si è accorta che io ho perso il mio scopo di vivere, è morta la parte di me che mi serviva, la mia fiducia in quelle poche persone che avevo. Potete non capire magari, ma per me era il perno della mia esistenza e la mia fiducia nella mia ex sarebbe continuata anche dopo l'esserci lasciati, ma lei mi ha tradito prima e mi ha usato dimostrandomi quanto fosse falso il mio perno di vita, quanto fosse fallace l'idea di fidarmi di qualcuno, ma il dannno era già stato fatto ed ora penso alla morte prima di cedere alla pazzia.


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi si prende per il sedere, lascio divertire chi lo fa, alla fine ormai poco mi importa. E' 16 mesi che la mia vita è ferma nonostante abbbia fatto di tutto per smuoverla, ho cercato di tutto ed alla fine l'elastico mi porta sempre sul fatto che il mondo non esiste ed io sono solo nonostante le persone che esistono. Nessuno capisce come sono, nessuno va oltre al proprio naso, personalmente l'idea di morte mi balena sempre più, alla fine perchè vivere una vita da incompreso impazzito per via di un dolore che mi ha distrutto?
> Mi direte voi, pesa se avresti avuto dei figli! Vi risponderò, io non ho nulla per cui vivere, per un padre o una madre i figli potrebbero essere una ragione più che sufficiente per farcela, c'è amore in loro ed anche se io ho 30 anni voglio bene a mia madre e sempre penserò che ha fatto tante cose belle per me. Io ho visto in lei quanto un figlio possa essere uno scoopo di vivere e lottare, ma anche lei si è accorta che io ho perso il mio scopo di vivere, è morta la parte di me che mi serviva, la mia fiducia in quelle poche persone che avevo. Potete non capire magari, ma per me era il perno della mia esistenza e la mia fiducia nella mia ex sarebbe continuata anche dopo l'esserci lasciati, ma lei mi ha tradito prima e mi ha usato dimostrandomi quanto fosse falso il mio perno di vita, quanto fosse fallace l'idea di fidarmi di qualcuno, ma il dannno era già stato fatto ed ora penso alla morte prima di cedere alla pazzia.


 tirati su, và.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ2OAS9UTCA


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Ho risolto il problema! Sto bene quando bevo! Quindi credo che quando sarò triste...mi rinforzerò con qualche bicchierino, alla fine sorrido anche!


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho risolto il problema! Sto bene quando bevo! Quindi credo che quando sarò triste...mi rinforzerò con qualche bicchierino, alla fine sorrido anche!


 alla salute!


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho risolto il problema! Sto bene quando bevo! Quindi credo che quando sarò triste...mi rinforzerò con qualche bicchierino, alla fine sorrido anche!


Fai una terapia breve che ha meno effetti collaterali dell'alcol.


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Fai una terapia breve che ha meno effetti collaterali dell'alcol.


Ti pare che non abbia fatto nulla? Tutte stronzate, io ho un dolore dentro e l'unico modo per risolvere la cosa è anestetizzarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti pare che non abbia fatto nulla? Tutte stronzate, io ho un dolore dentro e l'unico modo per risolvere la cosa è anestetizzarmi.


 No l'unico modo è coinvolgersi in altro.


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No l'unico modo è coinvolgersi in altro.


Ho perso interesse per quasi tutto, non provo decisamente piacere in nulla, a volte esco con gli amici, tutti ridono sorridono ed io...dentro di me conto le ore che mancano alla fine della serata.
Poi torno a casa e mi metto a piangere, che bel quadretto di vita. Depresso? probabile, peccato che da questa condizione non c'è ritorno se non il togliere il motivo della mia reazione. Tic Tac, chi affronto? L'assassino di mio padre oppure la mia ex, in un caso mi piglio una condanna a morte nell'altro una denuncia, perchè la poverina è molto stressata per un presunto dramma famigliare di qualche entità.
Forse è meglio semplicemente aspettare e non vivere.
Mi ritrovo a vivere senza un tempo, mi dimentico cose  che sono usccesse anni fa, ieri per esempio stupito chiesi a mia madre quando aveva tolto le tende dalla sala...lei stupita mi disse che le aveva tolte nel 2003 ma ero convinto che il giorno prima ci fossero...e non è l'unica cosa che succede di questo genere.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Imbarazzante per chi? *Il burro non lo uso mai, fa male...


per te stessa e per chi ti legge.


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E la prossima sarà una stronza e la successiva ancora una stronza e così via. Come credere in una persona se non puoi fidarti in quello che dice ed in quelo che esprimono i suoi occhi?


lo fanno tutti sai?
e tutti si prendono le loro belle badilate sui denti.
l'amore non è mica obbligatorio eh? se arriva bene, se non arriva amen


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho perso interesse per quasi tutto, non provo decisamente piacere in nulla, a volte esco con gli amici, tutti ridono sorridono ed io...dentro di me *conto le ore che mancano alla fine della serata.*
> Poi torno a casa e mi metto a piangere, che bel quadretto di vita. Depresso? probabile, peccato che da questa condizione non c'è ritorno se non il togliere il motivo della mia reazione. Tic Tac, chi affronto? L'assassino di mio padre oppure la mia ex, in un caso mi piglio una condanna a morte nell'altro una denuncia, perchè la poverina è molto stressata per un presunto dramma famigliare di qualche entità.
> Forse è meglio semplicemente aspettare e non vivere.
> Mi ritrovo a vivere senza un tempo, mi *dimentico cose* che sono usccesse anni fa, ieri per esempio stupito chiesi a mia madre quando aveva tolto le tende dalla sala...lei stupita mi disse che le aveva tolte nel 2003 ma ero convinto che il giorno prima ci fossero...e non è l'unica cosa che succede di questo genere.


ma piantala!
quello che ho grassettato capita nei momenti di forte stress emotivo
io la mattina a volte non ricordo come si è conclusa la serata
e quando sono fuori a volte sono stata male
per il mio compleanno mio marito mi fece una festa a sorpresa invitando una ventina di miei amici.
io ne sono stata contenta, sia per il pensiero che aveva avuto lui sia perchè mi faceva piacere vederli tutti insieme e sapere che avevano fatto i salti mortali per venire e lo avevano fatto per me
ma sono stata malissimo lo stesso e non vedevo l'ora che finisse

non è vero che da questa condizione non c'è ritorno
ma per risollevarsi bisogna smettere di crogiolarcisi
sapendo che un momento ti senti bene ma poi torni a star male
ma poi ti ritiri su
certo è più faticoso che fare il drammatico attaccato alla tenda
ma tant'è
se si vuole


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2009)

*danut*

Non prenderla in modo negativo ma credo anch'io che tu debba accettare che sei in un periodo di crisi stressante e che tutto appaia grigio-nero.
Tutte le cose che vedi come non interessanti, pesanti, insufficienti e inutili lo sono nella misura in cui tu decidi che lo siano.
Uscire con gli amici non era sgradevole prima, ora lo é non perché loro siano cambiati ma perché tu badi più a quel che possono dire o pensare che ad interagine con loro.  Se proprio non ce la fai non uscire con gli amici, ma non smettere di vivere, esci solo, vai al cinema, a teatro, a passeggiare... insomma vivi e pensa che per quanto male tu possa stare c'é chi magari sta lottando per AVERE la possibilità di PROSEGUIRE quella vita che magari il fato gli sta negando!
Guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno e, scusa se lo dico brutalmente, quello che rimpiangi del "mezzo vuoto", per come lo hai descritto, mi pare sia perfettamente (e forse meglio) sostituibile... é solo questione di porsi con stato d'animo costruttivo.
So che ti aspetti pacche sulla spalla, ma io credo che uno scrollone sia più sanatorio ed incoraggiante! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non intristirti sulla vita... riprenditela!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Bruja, ho provato a fare tutto! Amici e da solo ma non provo più piacere sinceramente. IN questi 16 mesi le cose sono peggiorate continuamente, ho avuto due storie e mi sono accorto che anche il sesso...mi ha inziato ad annoiare totalmente tanto che evitavo. Mi sforzo di fare tante cose, ma il dato peggiore di me stesso è camera mia. Prima non è che fosse ordinata, ma tenevo e volevo tenere un certo decoro, adesso noto che è in totale disordine con cose messe alla rinfusa e...non me ne frega nulla. Per esempio mi cambio e butto i vestiti sul tappeto, poi quando vedo la procilaia al massimo metto tutto a lavare e via. Posso avere una penna sotto il letto e mi sembra naturale che sia li, oppure un DVD sul comodino, il libro sulla mia stampante e lasciamo perdere cosa può esserci nei cassetti della scrivania! Butto tutto a caso come ormai a caso va la mia testa, faccio fatica a pensare in maniera ordinata.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bruja, ho provato a fare tutto! Amici e da solo ma non provo più piacere sinceramente. IN questi 16 mesi le cose sono peggiorate continuamente, ho avuto due storie e mi sono accorto che anche il sesso...mi ha inziato ad annoiare totalmente tanto che evitavo. Mi sforzo di fare tante cose, ma il dato peggiore di me stesso è camera mia. Prima non è che fosse ordinata, ma tenevo e volevo tenere un certo decoro, adesso noto che è in totale disordine con cose messe alla rinfusa e...non me ne frega nulla. Per esempio mi cambio e butto i vestiti sul tappeto, poi quando vedo la procilaia al massimo metto tutto a lavare e via. *Posso avere una penna sotto il letto e mi sembra naturale che sia li, oppure un DVD sul comodino, il libro sulla mia stampante e lasciamo perdere cosa può esserci nei cassetti della scrivania*! Butto tutto a caso come ormai a caso va la mia testa, faccio fatica a pensare in maniera ordinata.


 
pensa
io è una vita che sono così!
ma non è depressione 
è ordine creativo
e ultimamente sono un po' più creativa


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti pare che non abbia fatto nulla? Tutte stronzate, io ho un dolore dentro e l'unico modo per risolvere la cosa è anestetizzarmi.








  no Danut, ci devi passare attraverso. Continuo a pensare che dovresti cambiare psicologo. Non c'è un servizio pubblico dove vivi?

ps e comunque continua a scrivere, buttalo fuori il dolore...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, il problema è che la mia stanza è come il cervello mio, tutto alla rinfusa. Ho ricordi che non so più in che condizione temporale mettere, tutto è in una confusione totale e c'è quel maledetto cerchio alla testa che non va via! Così tanti mesi e nessuna soluzione ed io sto dando di matto con quel incessante fastidio.
Comunque non c'è servizio pubblico decente a Ferrara, qua c'è solo un centro in cui ci sono solo psichiatri e nessuno psicologo ed io considero la psichiatria alla stregua della macumba.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amoremio, il problema è che la mia stanza è come il cervello mio, tutto alla rinfusa. Ho ricordi che non so più in che condizione temporale mettere, tutto è in una confusione totale e c'è quel maledetto cerchio alla testa che non va via! Così tanti mesi e nessuna soluzione ed io sto dando di matto con quel incessante fastidio.
> Comunque non c'è servizio pubblico decente a Ferrara, qua c'è solo un centro in cui ci sono solo psichiatri e nessuno psicologo ed io considero la psichiatria alla stregua della macumba.


e sbagli perchè lo psichiatra è prima di tutto un medico che ha studiato il corpo umano e poi ne ha approfondita la parte più interessante. Io mi fiderei + dello psichiatra che dello psicologo....rectius: io mi fido + dello psichiatra


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Comunque non c'è servizio pubblico decente a Ferrara, *qua c'è solo un centro in cui ci sono solo psichiatri e nessuno psicologo *ed io considero la psichiatria alla stregua della macumba.


Fai un giro nel web...


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e sbagli perchè lo psichiatra è prima di tutto un medico che ha studiato il corpo umano e poi ne ha approfondita la parte più interessante. Io mi fiderei + dello psichiatra che dello psicologo....rectius: io mi fido + dello psichiatra


Ci sono psicologi che hanno una formazione medica.


----------



## lale75 (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi si prende per il sedere, lascio divertire chi lo fa, alla fine ormai poco mi importa. E' 16 mesi che la mia vita è ferma nonostante abbbia fatto di tutto per smuoverla, ho cercato di tutto ed alla fine l'elastico mi porta sempre sul fatto che il mondo non esiste ed io sono solo nonostante le persone che esistono. Nessuno capisce come sono, nessuno va oltre al proprio naso, personalmente l'idea di morte mi balena sempre più, alla fine perchè vivere una vita da incompreso impazzito per via di un dolore che mi ha distrutto?
> Mi direte voi, pesa se avresti avuto dei figli! Vi risponderò, io non ho nulla per cui vivere, per un padre o una madre i figli potrebbero essere una ragione più che sufficiente per farcela, c'è amore in loro ed anche se io ho 30 anni voglio bene a mia madre e sempre penserò che ha fatto tante cose belle per me. Io ho visto in lei quanto un figlio possa essere uno scoopo di vivere e lottare, ma anche lei si è accorta che io ho perso il mio scopo di vivere, è morta la parte di me che mi serviva, la mia fiducia in quelle poche persone che avevo. Potete non capire magari, ma per me era il perno della mia esistenza e la mia fiducia nella mia ex sarebbe continuata anche dopo l'esserci lasciati, ma lei mi ha tradito prima e mi ha usato dimostrandomi quanto fosse falso il mio perno di vita, quanto fosse fallace l'idea di fidarmi di qualcuno, ma il dannno era già stato fatto ed ora penso alla morte prima di cedere alla pazzia.


 

Danut so che te l'hanno già detto ma a prendere pugnalate ti ci devi abituare, purtroppo. Quella parte di te che ti serviva non è morta, sta solo nascosta da qualche parte, dove tu l'hai messa per paura di farti ferire di nuovo, devi solo scoprire dov'è, rispolverarla e guardare avanti. Domani potresti incontrare una persona nuova, e non parlo di amorea ma anche solo di un amico, che ti ridarà fiducia nel mondo; non sappiamo mai cosa ci riserva il domani e, secondo me, vale la pena vivere solo per scoprirlo.


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Domani potresti incontrare una persona nuova, e non parlo di amorea ma anche solo di un amico, che ti ridarà fiducia nel mondo; non sappiamo mai cosa ci riserva il domani e, secondo me, vale la pena vivere solo per scoprirlo.


Ho già incontrato e il mio stato mi fa dare di matto, non ho fiducia, non credo alle cose, odio MSN messenger e vorrei controllare ogni minuto della ragazza che purtroppo sta con me. ma vi rendete conto che io non sono mai stato geloso e non ho mai avuto bisogno di rassicurazioni invece ora ho bisogno di rassicurazioni costanti?
Scusa lale, ma io una donna che mi chiede tutti i giorni rassicurazioni la mollerei subito perchè la troverei asfissiante e la cosa brutta è che non riesco controllare tutto questo, ci sto male.
Che bel regalo che mi ha fatto la mia ex, avrei preferito stare 3 anni da solo piuttosto che stare con una ragazza del genere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa
> io è una vita che sono così!
> ma non è depressione
> è ordine creativo
> e ultimamente sono un po' più creativa


 Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita..


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa
> io è una vita che sono così!
> ma non è depressione
> è ordine creativo
> e ultimamente sono un po' più creativa


Anore mio e persa, io enon ero ordinato, ma almeno trovavo tutto, adesso per me è un'impresa trovare gli oggetti in casa


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

pensa che io ora trovo cose che prima non avevo.
quasi tutte in testa stanno
le corna e un sacco di pensieri nuovi

ma almeno io ci provo
tu invece ti piangi solo addosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Anore mio e persa, io enon ero ordinato, ma almeno trovavo tutto, adesso per me è un'impresa trovare gli oggetti in casa


 Normale ..io ho comprato delle cose che avevo per non affaticarmi a cercarle...
Se ne esce se ci si aiuta un po'...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Perdo il portafogli, perdo le chiavi, ho paura di portare con me il portatile perchè son capace di dimenticarlo in giro...non è belllo non esserci con la testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque non mi fido degli psichiatri perchè nella media vanno a tentativi con farmaci che hanno controindicazioni uniche e funzionano come non funzionano per magia. In poche pariole credo che l'elettroshock ai testicoli avrebbe lo stesso effetto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perdo il portafogli, perdo le chiavi, ho paura di portare con me il portatile perchè son capace di dimenticarlo in giro...non è belllo non esserci con la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se il tuo stato ti crea un disagio insopportabile non vedo perché demonizzare gli psicofarmaci.
Hanno contrindicazioni come tutti i farmaci. Ma se hai il mal di testa, prima provi con il riposo, poi con altri metodi, poi... un analgesico lo prendi no?


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

prendo psicofarmaci che...mi danno il mal dii testa, prendo il valium che mi crea problemi di memoria e mi bevo delle bhicccherate di ouzo per tirarmi su il morale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> prendo psicofarmaci che...mi danno il mal dii testa, prendo il valium che mi crea problemi di memoria e mi bevo delle bhicccherate di ouzo per tirarmi su il morale.


 Se mescoli psicofarmaci e alcolici ...altro che mal di testa ...rischi il coma!


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

bhe fino ad ora non ha dato effetti comatosi...quindi sono nelle dosi anche perfette, ma questo mix almeno non mi fa stare male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> bhe fino ad ora non ha dato effetti comatosi...quindi sono nelle dosi anche perfette, ma questo mix almeno non mi fa stare male.


Non mi sembra...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Fidati, se non bevo mi metto a piangere! almeno così mi rintrono un poco ed assurdità l'alcool fa molto meglio il lavooro del valium o di vari psicofarmaci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fidati, se non bevo mi metto a piangere! almeno così mi rintrono un poco ed assurdità l'alcool fa molto meglio il lavooro del valium o di vari psicofarmaci.


Non dire cazzate!
Quando finisci alcolista o ti viene una cirrosi sai che ti frega di una sciacquetta che ti aveva tradito...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate!
> Quando finisci alcolista o ti viene una cirrosi sai che ti frega di una sciacquetta che ti aveva tradito...


Non ti preoccupare, rimango sempre sotto i livelli di guardia, solo per essere un poco ritontito. Non è la sciacquetta che mi da problemi, è lei pur sapendo di ferirmi ha fatto quello che voleva, bella dimostrazione di affetto. Visto che io mi ero fidato di lei a prescindere che fosse o no la mia ragazza ho capito che semplicemente io ero e sono sbagliato, ci sto male perchè vivere come gli altri non mi riesce, riavere la fiducia come gli altri non mi riesce, quindi provo nuove strade.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, rimango sempre sotto i livelli di guardia, solo per essere un poco ritontito. Non è la sciacquetta che mi da problemi, è lei pur sapendo di ferirmi ha fatto quello che voleva, bella dimostrazione di affetto. Visto che io mi ero fidato di lei a prescindere che fosse o no la mia ragazza ho capito che semplicemente io ero e sono sbagliato, ci sto male perchè vivere come gli altri non mi riesce, riavere la fiducia come gli altri non mi riesce, quindi provo nuove strade.


 Col cavolo che resti sotto i livelli di guardia  ...se ti stordisci è perché li superi e poi i danni sono permanenti.
Informati.


----------



## lale75 (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fidati, se non bevo mi metto a piangere! almeno così mi rintrono un poco ed assurdità l'alcool fa molto meglio il lavooro del valium o di vari psicofarmaci.


 
Sai Danut, un pò mi fa sorridere (ma poco, davvero) questa tua tecnica perchè è la stessa che sto sperimentando anch'io da qualche giorno: niente farmaci ma mi getto sull'alcool. Niente di esagerato, per carità, ma io sono una che più di un aperitivo ogni tre giorni non beveva...che dire, in effetti ti dà un senso di leggerezza, di "non pensare"...ma quanto dura? Lascia perdere l'alcool (specie se mischiato a farmaci:0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , l'impulso autodistruttivo non ti farà stare meglio se non per poco e alla fine, anzi, stari peggio di prima. Tu, in realtà, mi ricordi molto mio marito: fidanzata bastarda che gli ha rovinato la vita tradendolo ed io, che sono arrivata per seconda, ho raccolto i cocci. La mia storia la conosci quindi non ti dirò quanto chi ti ama o ti amerà in futuro potrà sentirsi impotente davanti alla tua visione del mondo e che, se non avrà la fortuna di scappare in tempo, trascinerai a fondo anche lei. 
E' questo ciò che vuoi? Distruggere te stesso e chi ti ama solo per farla pagare a una che nel frattempo si farà la sua vita? La peggior vendetta che tu possa esercitare nei confronti di questa donna è quella di dimostrarle che puoi essere felice anche senza, che lei è stata solo uno spiacevole episodio nella tua meravilgiosa vita...
Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Stasera va un poco meglio, sapete il fatto è che nonostante io frequenti molte persone io sono una persona molto sola, recito la mia parte e la recito bene ma alla fin fine vorrei poter con almeno una persona (che non per forza deve essere il partner, ma è meglio di si) come me stesso. Io sono una persona estremamente sola, che si perde nei suoi pensieri perchè non percepisce più altro.
Non ci credereste, ma io ho avuto una relazione con una donna con due figli, mi accorsi che era da terminare quando io mi ero accorto che adoravo i suoi figli...ma lei mi faceva venire il nervoso. Ho bisogno di una causa da sposare, una causa esterna a me, il dovermi laureare, il lavoro e la mia personale affermazione professionale non hanno un valore, per me sono le idee che contano.
Purtroppo la ragazza con cui mi trovo bene rimarrà in grecia fino ad ottobre, forse persino fino alla fine ed io a Ferrara, lei riuscivo a sentirla, lei mi aveva capito al volo e non c'erano bisogno di sotterfugi o casini, mentre moltissime persone non capirebbero.
La comprensione per me è il valore più grande che possa esserci in una amicizia o in un amore, la passione e persino l'innamoramento valgono molto meno della comprensione reciproca per come si è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Stasera va un poco meglio, sapete il fatto è che nonostante io frequenti molte persone io sono una persona molto sola, recito la mia parte e la recito bene ma alla fin fine vorrei poter con almeno una persona (che non per forza deve essere il partner, ma è meglio di si) come me stesso. Io sono una persona estremamente sola, che si perde nei suoi pensieri perchè non percepisce più altro.
> Non ci credereste, ma io ho avuto una relazione con una donna con due figli, mi accorsi che era da terminare quando io mi ero accorto che adoravo i suoi figli...ma lei mi faceva venire il nervoso. Ho bisogno di una causa da sposare, una causa esterna a me, il dovermi laureare, il lavoro e la mia personale affermazione professionale non hanno un valore, per me sono le idee che contano.
> Purtroppo la ragazza con cui mi trovo bene rimarrà in grecia fino ad ottobre, forse persino fino alla fine ed io a Ferrara, lei riuscivo a sentirla, lei mi aveva capito al volo e non c'erano bisogno di sotterfugi o casini, mentre moltissime persone non capirebbero.
> La comprensione per me è il valore più grande che possa esserci in una amicizia o in un amore, la passione e persino l'innamoramento valgono molto meno della comprensione reciproca per come si è.


 Hai detto poco!


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai detto poco!


Lo so persa, ma considera che in mezzo alla normalità di persone che vivono felici il loro egoismo io non so pensare a me stesso come solo individuo con unico scopo in me stesso, la vedrei come un dover nascere, vivere e morire fine a se stesso.
Purtroppo in questo mio dolore pago il mio difetto, quello di voler credere in un mondo bello, almeno in parte e senza egoismi così forti.
Mi chiedo quante persone stanno con altri per amore e quanti per amarsi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lo so persa, ma considera che in mezzo alla normalità di persone che vivono felici il loro egoismo io non so pensare a me stesso come solo individuo con unico scopo in me stesso, la vedrei come un dover nascere, vivere e morire fine a se stesso.
> Purtroppo in questo mio dolore pago il mio difetto, quello di voler credere in un mondo bello, almeno in parte e senza egoismi così forti.
> Mi chiedo quante persone stanno con altri per amore e quanti per amarsi?


 Ma tu hai fatto un discorso egoistico!!
Tu hai detto quel che fa stare bene te, di come tu vuoi sentirti compreso, del fatto che tu vuoi fidarti, di quanto tu vuoi essere amato.
Nulla hai detto di come potresti essere disponibile a dare queste cose.
A parte che si vive e poi, se succede, si conosce qualcuno per il quale si provono dei sentimenti e, se va bene, li ricambia.
Mica si può condizionare il gusto della vita al sentirsi amati come si ha bisogno di essere amati..


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*mah...*



danut ha detto:


> Lo so persa, ma considera che in mezzo alla normalità di persone che vivono felici il loro egoismo io non so pensare a me stesso come solo individuo con unico scopo in me stesso, la vedrei come un dover nascere, vivere e morire fine a se stesso.
> Purtroppo in questo mio dolore pago il mio difetto, quello di voler credere in un mondo bello, almeno in parte e senza egoismi così forti.
> Mi chiedo quante persone stanno con altri per amore e quanti per amarsi?


Cerco di essere stringata:

a) Quando si frequenta una persona che sta in coppia solo per ricevere amore, la persona arida ed infelice é proprio quella...

b) l'essere un amante donativo fa di una persona qualcosa di migliore, ma non avalla lo stracciarsi le vesti se l'altra lo delude. Quando capita di maneggiare uno scorpione ci si meraviglia se quello punge? Ed in caso, é meglio crogiolarsi nel dolore della delusione o ci si attrezza di antiveleno e si evita che questo si diffonda?

c) permettere che una mezzacalza (non ti piace sciacquetta cambiamo appellativo) pregiudichi i seguenti rapporti affettivi ed umani é proprio un darle un'importanza che non solo non merita ma che forse neppure lei crede di avere, visto che si comporta come una a cui poco importa della reputazione e dell'immagine che offre di sé.

d) il tuo peccato, e guarda che lo dico con profonda considerazione, é di superbia nel credere che il tuo dolore sia tale da ottenebrare il tuo giudizio e la tua vita; stai vivendo uno spleen che vive più di sé stesso che della colpa di quella persona davvero di poco spessore. 

Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perdo il portafogli, perdo le chiavi, ho paura di portare con me il portatile perchè son capace di dimenticarlo in giro...non è belllo non esserci con la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nella media non vuol dire che tutti facciano così


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Prima di quel tradimento posso dire di aver amato sinceramente tutte e due le ragazze con cui sono stato, onestamente dall'ultimo tradimento io non riesco a dare come vorrei, sono bloccato. Con la ragazza che è partita per la grecia provavo cose vere, ma il problema che partendo io sono rimasto a Ferrara ad aspettare con ancora la mia ferita aperta ed il mio dolore di non riuscire essere me stesso.
Nei precedenti rapporti che ho avuto dopo il tradimento mi sono accorto di essere diventato molto freddo, mi rendo conto che mi comporto secondo un copione. Con M. non è così, ma intanto fino ad Ottobre nulla.
Il mio problema è dato da un tradimento esterno a me, una azione di una persona contro di me e le opzioni sono due, o mi fortifico e divento davvero glaciale oppure risolvo esternamente a me i miei problemi a relazionarmi.
In effetti da quel tempo la mia ex non ha più i problemi di prima a relazionarsi, mentre io che non ne avevo li ho.
Emma, io non ho molta fiducia negli psichiatri perchè è noto che la psichiatria è una parte della medicina molto indietro, vedo che molta della conoscenza psichiatrica proviene da studi empirici sulla mente che è e rimane qualcosa di sconosciuto. Anche l'approcio alle medicine si basa provando vari farmaci fino a trovare uno che possa funzionare, ma non vi dico come sono i primi giorni nell'utilizzo di un SSRI, non li consiglio a nessuno considerando che sono finito in prontosoccorso per gli effetti collaterali.
E' vero Bruja, per una ragazzetta sto morendo dentro, ma quello che mi chiedo è, se una persona non vuol chiedere scusa vuol dire che dentro a se non crede di aver torto, come fa una traditrice pensare di non avere torto? Io potrei avere delle colpe mie, ma sono nulla in confronto ad un tradimento, potrei essere stato anche il più bastardo uomo del mondo, ma quando si tradisce tutto si ribalta, perchè l'azione fatta non è in scala con quello. L'unico caso in cui comprendo il tradimento è per chi subisce violenze nel rapporto perchè tali cose possono portare a distruggere un animo, e non parlo solo di violenze fisiche ma anche psicologiche, per esempio quelle che ha subito lale da suo marito (erano puramente violenze psicologiche in piena norma in alcuni stati considerati persino reato).
Mi chiedo come faccia una persona che ti ha amato dire che ti vuole comunque bene ma non chiederti scusa!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cerco di essere stringata:
> 
> a) Quando si frequenta una persona che sta in coppia solo per ricevere amore, la persona arida ed infelice é proprio quella...
> 
> ...


Non son affatto d'accordo con questi giudizi sommari tenendo conto che:

1) All'epoca la ragazza era molto giovane;

2) Pochi giorni dopo il tradimento ha fatto una scelta chiara e netta che spesso anche persone teoricamente più mature non fanno;

3) Non so come si possa dire che non gli importi dell'immagine di sè visto il punto 2), mentre probabilmente non gli importa dell'immagine che una persona che si è dimostrata non proprio "centrata" ha di lei, non avendolo probabilmente manco più in nota...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

*DUBBIO ....*

ma se la stesse tirando così per le lunghe scrivendo sempre le solite cose, perchè è un megalomane e vuole il record del thread + lungo?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

no secondo me è l'invasione degli ultraforum
lui sta dilagando in nei 3d altrui
c'è chi resiste a oltranza ma alcuni neofiti scompaiono dopo che 20 o 30 pagine dei loro 3d sono posseduti da danut e da noi che rispondiamo a lui


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no secondo me è l'invasione degli ultraforum
> lui sta dilagando in nei 3d altrui
> c'è chi resiste a oltranza ma alcuni neofiti scompaiono dopo che 20 o 30 pagine dei loro 3d sono posseduti da danut e da noi che rispondiamo a lui


 tu sei + fuori di un balcone ma mi piaci un casino


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei + fuori di un balcone ma mi piaci un casino


anche a me!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

a me fa piacere che Danut scriva tanto perché gli fa bene. chi non vuole leggerlo può sempre evitare di farlo.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei + fuori di un balcone ma mi piaci un casino





Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me!


grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma ci tengo a sottolineare che non ho detto una virgola più di quanto realmente emerge dalla condotta di dan sul forum

entra un nuovo utente che apre un 3d
lui gli risponde con un paio di post civetta

appena qualche forumista fa un intervento che gli viene a cecio
danut dilaga

io mi immagino le facce degli autori dei vari 3d che si erano allontanati dopo 4 o 5 pagg. di conversazione
tornano dopo 1 ora
e trovano 30 pagg.
e si mettono a leggere di buona lena,
a volte pensando di poter trovare elementi per risolvere il loro problema
e invece ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





... trovano danut

la speranza è che siano tutte persone molto equilibrate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




benchè con i loro problemi


altrimenti rischiamo un boom di autolesionismo 

	
	
		
		
	


	







finora 
ho trovato omerico SONOSTRANO  

	
	
		
		
	


	








che dopo aver letto danut

ha candidamente ammesso di 

essere normale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















e il suo 3d non era tra quelli che erano stati parassitati in modo massiccio


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa piacere che Danut scriva tanto perché gli fa bene. chi non vuole leggerlo può sempre evitare di farlo.


e io credo gli faccia  bene anche un po' di sana presa per il culo


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io credo gli faccia bene anche un po' di sana presa per il culo


quella fa bene a tutti, mica no...
nel caso di Danut è semplicemente inutile perchè non raccoglie, sia in positivo che in negativo.
ha un blocco emozionale pazzesco.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 2) Pochi giorni dopo il tradimento ha fatto una scelta chiara e netta che spesso anche persone teoricamente più mature non fanno;
> 3) Non so come si possa dire che non gli importi dell'immagine di sè visto il punto 2), mentre probabilmente non gli importa dell'immagine che una persona che si è dimostrata non proprio "centrata" ha di lei, non avendolo probabilmente manco più in nota...


Allora, lei mi ha lasciato con il presupposto diretto "l'ho tradito e quindi evidentemente non l'amo" questo fu chiaro quando scoprì il suo tradimentom una delle sue mail ccon una sua amica...peccato che l'amica le disse che un amore come quello che lei aveva provato per me non avveva senso morisse così in 3 giorni netti, mail ovviamente rimasta non risposta come tutte quelle che a lei non andavano. Quando fui lasciato io ero ancora apposto, l'unica cosa che non era apposto era lei che quando me lo disse mi misi a piangere in casa mia (eravamo soli) e lei se la prese a morte con me inziando ad offendermi ed andandosene via di casa lasciandomi solo, primo motivo per capire del tradimento e di come si sentisse di avere una colpa verso di me.
lei era così certa che alla morte di suo nonno non ha chiamato suo padre, non ha chiamato la sua migliore amica  che in quel periodo le era molto vicina, ma ha chiamato me...una scelta matura quella di lasciarmi condita con una scelta immatura successiva.
Quando andai li lei non cancellò nessuna prova del suo tradimento, ne dal mio cellulare (visto che il cellulare che usava lei era mio e con tutti i diritti potevo farci quello che mi pareva) ne altrove.
Continuo a dire che lei non fece una scelta matura, ma una scelta condita dal pensiero comune. 
Che mi volesse lasciare? probabile! che volesse altri, direi di si! che ne trovasse altri di decenti? A Roma?? Cavoli ci sono bonazze migliori a Roma di lei e sue amiche motlo carine erano rimaste sole per anni, cosa sperava di avere una ragazza che di bello aveva il carattere e che si è giocata del tutto in quello che ha fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quella fa bene a tutti, mica no...
> nel caso di Danut è semplicemente inutile perchè non raccoglie, sia in positivo che in negativo.
> ha un blocco emozionale pazzesco.


ma poi la si sblocca, la si sblocca


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, lei mi ha lasciato con il presupposto diretto "l'ho tradito e quindi evidentemente non l'amo" questo fu chiaro quando scoprì il suo tradimentom una delle sue mail ccon una sua amica...peccato che l'amica le disse che un amore come quello che lei aveva provato per me non avveva senso morisse così in 3 giorni netti, *mail ovviamente rimasta non risposta come tutte quelle che a lei non andavano*. Quando fui lasciato io ero ancora apposto, l'unica cosa che non era apposto era lei che quando me lo disse mi misi a piangere in casa mia (eravamo soli) e lei se la prese a morte con me inziando ad offendermi ed andandosene via di casa lasciandomi solo, primo motivo per capire del tradimento e di come si sentisse di avere una colpa verso di me.
> lei era così certa che alla morte di suo nonno non ha chiamato suo padre, non ha chiamato la sua migliore amica che in quel periodo le era molto vicina, ma ha chiamato me...una scelta matura quella di lasciarmi condita con una scelta immatura successiva.
> Quando andai li lei non cancellò nessuna prova del suo tradimento, ne dal mio cellulare (visto che il cellulare che usava lei era mio e con tutti i diritti potevo farci quello che mi pareva) ne altrove.
> Continuo a dire che lei non fece una scelta matura, ma una scelta condita dal pensiero comune.
> Che mi volesse lasciare? probabile! che volesse altri, direi di si! *che ne trovasse altri di decenti? A Roma?? Cavoli ci sono bonazze migliori a Roma di lei e sue amiche motlo carine erano rimaste sole per anni, cosa sperava di avere una ragazza che di bello aveva il carattere* e che si è giocata del tutto in quello che ha fatto?


 

dal primo grassetto emerge che dovevate essere 2 anime gemelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dal secondo sembrerebbe quasi che tu ti sia risentito per essere stato lasciato da lei che non essendo esteticamente superlativa avrebbe dovuto esserti grata per il fatto che tu la considerassi degna di te


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dal primo grassetto emerge che dovevate essere 2 anime gemelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, il fatto è che poteva meno esaltarsi sul fatto che ce l'aveva anche lei! bella forza trovarsi dei uomini dandola in giro! Semplicemente ha scoperto che poteva avere cazzi e sollazzi in ogni dove, si è sentita una gran **** perchè uno sfigato senza conoscerla le ha chiesto di uscire e via, Daniele l'ha preso nel sedere. peccato come come ho detto al tizio bastava solo una cosa...che respirasse.
Cosa cavolo ho visto in lei? tutto quello che mi piaceva di lei era solo falso, l'unico modo che una ragazza come quella aveva per trovarsi qualcuno, dire bugie e crederci con tutta se stessa, l'unico modo che una persona insixcura poteva usare, ma adesso è sicura, ha distrutto lei stessa la vita di una persona, di certo il suo ego sarà molto ma molto ingigantito da questa bellissima azione.
Come ho sempre detto, che peccato che a 14 anni quella maledetta bravo non ha fatto meglio il suo lavoro! Una persona di merda in meno in questo mondo.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, il fatto è che poteva meno esaltarsi sul fatto che ce l'aveva anche lei! bella forza trovarsi dei uomini dandola in giro! Semplicemente ha scoperto che poteva avere cazzi e sollazzi in ogni dove, si è sentita una gran **** perchè uno sfigato senza conoscerla le ha chiesto di uscire e via, Daniele l'ha preso nel sedere. peccato come come ho detto al tizio bastava solo una cosa...che respirasse.
> Cosa cavolo ho visto in lei? tutto quello che mi piaceva di lei era solo falso, l'unico modo che una ragazza come quella aveva per trovarsi qualcuno, dire bugie e crederci con tutta se stessa, l'unico modo che una persona insixcura poteva usare, ma adesso è sicura, ha distrutto lei stessa la vita di una persona, di certo il suo ego sarà molto ma molto ingigantito da questa bellissima azione.
> Come ho sempre detto, che peccato che a 14 anni *quella maledetta bravo non ha fatto meglio il suo lavoro! Una persona di merda in meno in questo mondo*.


 
oddio perdo colpi.
ma l'incidente d'auto non l'avevi avuto tu?


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Io ho avuto un pesante incidente d'auto anni fa in autostrada, lei a 14 anni fu investita.
vedi io conoscendola credetti anche supportato dal come si comportava che un accadimento così forte le avesse fatto vedere cosa fosse il dolore, cosa fosse il sentirsi dentro ad una condizione senza volerlo, purtroppo lei mi sa che sia perdona che investirebbe un'altra e cercherebbe di non pagare neppure i danni. Ovviamente il tizio che la investì andò in ospedale per scusarsi.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> io non ho molta fiducia negli psichiatri perchè è noto che la psichiatria è una parte della medicina molto indietro, vedo che molta della conoscenza psichiatrica proviene da studi empirici sulla mente che è e rimane qualcosa di sconosciuto. Anche l'approcio alle medicine si basa provando vari farmaci fino a trovare uno che possa funzionare, ma non vi dico come sono i primi giorni nell'utilizzo di un SSRI, non li consiglio a nessuno considerando che sono finito in prontosoccorso per gli effetti collaterali.


Quoto con riserva, perché non sono tecnicamente preparata. I farmaci curano il sintomo, non la causa del dolore.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa piacere che Danut scriva tanto perché gli fa bene. chi non vuole leggerlo può sempre evitare di farlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no secondo me è l'invasione degli ultraforum
> lui sta dilagando in nei 3d altrui
> c'è chi resiste a oltranza ma alcuni neofiti scompaiono dopo che 20 o 30 pagine dei loro 3d sono posseduti da danut e da noi che rispondiamo a lui





Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Concordo totalmente.
Poi, dopo l'intervento inopportuno, azzardato e indiscreto di oggi mi sono rafforzata nella mia idea che sia solo un disturbatore.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, lei mi ha lasciato con il presupposto diretto "l'ho tradito e quindi evidentemente non l'amo" *questo fu chiaro quando scoprì il suo tradimentom una delle sue mail ccon una sua amica*...peccato che l'amica le disse che un amore come quello che lei aveva provato per me non avveva senso morisse così in 3 giorni netti, mail ovviamente rimasta non risposta come tutte quelle che a lei non andavano. Quando fui lasciato io ero ancora apposto, l'unica cosa che non era apposto era lei che quando me lo disse mi misi a piangere in casa mia (eravamo soli) e lei se la prese a morte con me inziando ad offendermi ed andandosene via di casa lasciandomi solo, primo motivo per capire del tradimento e di come si sentisse di avere una colpa verso di me.
> lei era così certa che alla morte di suo nonno non ha chiamato suo padre, non ha chiamato la sua migliore amica che in quel periodo le era molto vicina, ma ha chiamato me...una scelta matura quella di lasciarmi condita con una scelta immatura successiva.
> Quando andai li lei non cancellò nessuna prova del suo tradimento, *ne dal mio cellulare (visto che il cellulare che usava lei era mio e con tutti i diritti potevo farci quello che mi pareva) ne altrove.*
> Continuo a dire che lei non fece una scelta matura, ma una scelta condita dal pensiero comune.
> Che mi volesse lasciare? probabile! che volesse altri, direi di si! che ne trovasse altri di decenti? A Roma?? Cavoli ci sono bonazze migliori a Roma di lei e sue amiche motlo carine erano rimaste sole per anni, cosa sperava di avere una ragazza che di bello aveva il carattere e che si è giocata del tutto in quello che ha fatto?


Ma bravoooo...bravooooo (stile claudiana)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pure una bella denuncia ti meriteresti per violazione della privacy (oltre che per la mail dell'amica, per tua norma e regola, anche se usa il tuo cellulare, evidentemente dato a lei in uso, non sei autorizzato a leggerne i contenuti privati)...

Quanto all'augurio per l'incidente che ha avuto a 14 anni...posso solo dire che sei vomitevole....e qui richiudo!


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma bravoooo...bravooooo (stile claudiana)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, io ho letto una cosa sul suo computer su una mail interna di un sito, ho scoperto che mi aveva detto il falso e che era una persona falsa e davvero se per te una persona deve seguire la legge per vivere allora stiamo belli freschi. Per avere certe cose sul serio ci si ddeve avvicinare al limite, perchè è l'andare solo un poco oltre che da risultati. lei stessa guardava il mio cellulare e le mie mail e quel giorno stesso ha guardato il mio nuovo cellulare, ovviamente leggendo gli sms, perchè io non potrei fare lo stesso?

Sono vomitevole? Certo, ma una sua fine precoce allora avrebbe risparmiato la fine di una persona non buona di certo, ma migliore di lei.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, io ho letto una cosa sul suo computer su una mail interna di un sito, ho scoperto che mi aveva detto il falso e che era una persona falsa e davvero se per te una persona deve seguire la legge per vivere allora stiamo belli freschi. Per avere certe cose sul serio ci si ddeve avvicinare al limite, perchè è l'andare solo un poco oltre che da risultati. lei stessa guardava il mio cellulare e le mie mail e quel giorno stesso ha guardato il mio nuovo cellulare, ovviamente leggendo gli sms, perchè io non potrei fare lo stesso?
> 
> Sono vomitevole? Certo, ma una sua fine precoce allora avrebbe risparmiato la fine di una persona non buona di certo, ma migliore di lei.


credo di averlo già detto

se tutticoloro che tradiscono dovessero morire, rimarremmo davvero in pochi

smettila di augurarti la morte di chicchessia
ed anche di parlar male degli altri ed insultare tutti gli altri
la risposta alla tua ultima domanda è: 
senz'altro si
e il fatto che tu, sei sei vero, stia soffrendo non ti scusa


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Non le auguro di morire, ma se un investimento non le ha insegnato nulla, allora mi spiace, voleva dire che il fato ha sbagliato un poco quel giorno.
la mia prima ex mi ha tradito e non la odio, la seconda ex mi ha tradito e la odio, chiediti il perchè e forse comprenderai che c'è una sostanziale differenza. Una non mi ha detto nulla e non ha amai avuto accuse, l'altra mi ha fatto venire il dubbio (poveretta non è capace di tenere un segreto) ed ha tenuto tutte le prove. Una era solo la mia ragazza, questa invece l'amavo sinceramente e sinceramente credevo che non mi avesse tradito e che alla mia domanda se avesse guardato qualche altro uomo mi avesse risposto la verità. Ma la verità è che a lei non piaceva fare brutte figure, lei doveva uscire sempre bene anche se avesse sbagliato.
peccato che il suo uscirne bene ha comportato dei problemi a me e solo a me, tanto a lei che frega? ha la sua vita a cui pensare, è forse poco? ma mi chiedo allora perchè quando fu investita chiese i danni nonostante le fu chiesto scusa! Non è coerenza.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

con la prossima comincia a NON leggere né a far leggere... Va bene la simbiosi ma mantieni i confini.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Con la prossima? con la prossima? per tutti è naturale che possa esserci. Io inizio a pensare di no.
Sono un bel ragazzo e con modi decenti, ma purtroppo adesso sono fuori di testa e la mia diffidenza sta aumentando, esiste un punto di non ritorno e mi chiedo quale possa essere e se io lo abbia già superato.

La mia non è simbiosi, ma semplice fiducia, se io non ho nulla da nascondere perchè devo tenermi il cellulare per me? Semplice non mi frega nulla di tenerlo nascosto come la mia corrispondenza, io sono trasparente, chi può dirsi così trasparente?


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Con la prossima? con la prossima? per tutti è naturale che possa esserci. Io inizio a pensare di no.
> Sono un bel ragazzo e con modi decenti, ma purtroppo adesso sono fuori di testa e la mia diffidenza sta aumentando, esiste un punto di non ritorno e mi chiedo quale possa essere e se io lo abbia già superato.


Vedrai che ne uscirai...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, io ho letto una cosa sul suo computer su una mail interna di un sito, ho scoperto che mi aveva detto il falso e che era una persona falsa e davvero se per te una persona deve seguire la legge per vivere allora stiamo belli freschi. Per avere certe cose sul serio ci si ddeve avvicinare al limite, perchè è l'andare solo un poco oltre che da risultati. lei stessa guardava il mio cellulare e le mie mail e quel giorno stesso ha guardato il mio nuovo cellulare, ovviamente leggendo gli sms, perchè io non potrei fare lo stesso?
> 
> Sono vomitevole? Certo, ma una sua fine precoce allora avrebbe risparmiato la fine di una persona non buona di certo, ma migliore di lei.


 e con che diritto credi di essere migliore di lei?
perchè non hai tradito? 
ci sono mille ragioni invce per cui potresti anche essere giudicato peggiore.... e non sei tu che fai le classifiche...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non le auguro di morire, ma se un investimento non le ha insegnato nulla, allora mi spiace, voleva dire che il fato ha sbagliato un poco quel giorno. *come ti permetti di dire queste cose? sei davvero una brutta persona, se sei capace di augurare il male così! *
> la mia prima ex mi ha tradito e non la odio, la seconda ex mi ha tradito e la odio, chiediti il perchè *perchè hai problemi e sono solo emersi per la 'botta' e nulla hanno a che fare col tradimento?* e forse comprenderai che c'è una sostanziale differenza. Una non mi ha detto nulla e non ha amai avuto accuse, *perchè ti sei andato a sfogare con l'altra, semplice! e perchè non l'amavi, come dici dopo* l'altra mi ha fatto venire il dubbio (poveretta non è capace di tenere un segreto) ed ha tenuto tutte le prove. *ma non dicevi poco fa che bisognava rovinare l'imamgine perfetta e confessarE?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, il fatto è che poteva meno esaltarsi sul fatto che ce l'aveva anche lei! bella forza trovarsi dei uomini dandola in giro! Semplicemente ha scoperto che poteva avere cazzi e sollazzi in ogni dove, si è sentita una gran **** perchè uno sfigato senza conoscerla le ha chiesto di uscire e via, Daniele l'ha preso nel sedere. peccato come come ho detto al tizio bastava solo una cosa...che respirasse.
> Cosa cavolo ho visto in lei? tutto quello che mi piaceva di lei era solo falso, l'unico modo che una ragazza come quella aveva per trovarsi qualcuno, dire bugie e crederci con tutta se stessa, l'unico modo che una persona insixcura poteva usare, ma adesso è sicura, ha distrutto lei stessa la vita di una persona, di certo il suo ego sarà molto ma molto ingigantito da questa bellissima azione.
> Come ho sempre detto, che peccato che a 14 anni quella maledetta bravo non ha fatto meglio il suo lavoro! Una persona di merda in meno in questo mondo.


 
Forse te l'avranno già chiesto ma io lo faccio comunque. Quanti anni hai Daniele?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Con la prossima? con la prossima? per tutti è naturale che possa esserci. Io inizio a pensare di no.


 ma non ce l'avevi già!?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





> Sono un bel ragazzo e con modi decenti, ma purtroppo adesso sono fuori di testa e la mia diffidenza sta aumentando,


 bè, io avrei le mie belle remore a mettermi con uno come te! Bel ragazzo o meno.......... 





> esiste un punto di non ritorno e mi chiedo quale possa essere e se io lo abbia già superato.
> 
> La mia non è simbiosi, ma semplice fiducia, se io non ho nulla da nascondere perchè devo tenermi il cellulare per me? Semplice non mi frega nulla di tenerlo nascosto come la mia corrispondenza, io sono trasparente, chi può dirsi così trasparente?


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non le auguro di morire, ma se un investimento non le ha insegnato nulla, allora mi spiace, voleva dire che il fato ha sbagliato un poco quel giorno.
> *la mia prima ex mi ha tradito e non la odio, la seconda ex mi ha tradito e la odio*, chiediti il perchè e forse comprenderai che c'è una sostanziale differenza. Una non mi ha detto nulla e non ha amai avuto accuse, l'altra mi ha fatto venire il dubbio (poveretta non è capace di tenere un segreto) ed ha tenuto tutte le prove. Una era solo la mia ragazza, questa invece l'amavo sinceramente e sinceramente credevo che non mi avesse tradito e che alla mia domanda se avesse guardato qualche altro uomo mi avesse risposto la verità. Ma la verità è che a lei non piaceva fare brutte figure, lei doveva uscire sempre bene anche se avesse sbagliato.
> peccato che il suo uscirne bene ha comportato dei problemi a me e solo a me, tanto a lei che frega? ha la sua vita a cui pensare, è forse poco? ma mi chiedo allora perchè quando fu investita chiese i danni nonostante le fu chiesto scusa! Non è coerenza.


 
Forse il perchè te lo dovresti chiedere tu, ma non perchè le odi o non le odi, perchè ti hanno tradito...te lo sei mai chiesto? Una volta un mio amico disse a mio marito "chi ha le corna se le merita"; forse è una frase crudele ma certamente se la tua compagna cerca qualcosa altrove è perchè quel qualcosa tu non glielo hai dato o non glielo dai più...


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Con la prossima? con la prossima? per tutti è naturale che possa esserci. Io inizio a pensare di no.
> Sono un bel ragazzo *e con modi decenti,* ma purtroppo adesso sono fuori di testa e la mia diffidenza sta aumentando, esiste un punto di non ritorno e mi chiedo quale possa essere e se io lo abbia già superato.
> 
> La mia non è simbiosi, ma semplice fiducia, se io non ho nulla da nascondere perchè devo tenermi il cellulare per me? Semplice non mi frega nulla di tenerlo nascosto come la mia corrispondenza, io sono trasparente, chi può dirsi così trasparente?


 
Sei uno che augura la morte alla gente e che, come nell'altro 3d in disquisizioni culturali, considera la morte di un presunto tossico con un cinismo allucinante...per modi decenti intendi che non rutti in faccia alla gente al bar?


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Forse te l'avranno già chiesto ma io lo faccio comunque. Quanti anni hai Daniele?


Daniele è temporaneamente impossibilitato a rispondere.

Ha 31 anni, studente fuoricorso di Ingegneria.


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Daniele è temporaneamente impossibilitato a rispondere.
> 
> Ha 31 anni, studente fuoricorso di Ingegneria.


 
Immaturo, scusate. Capisco la rabbia e la frustrazione per un tradimento ma ridursi ad odiare il mondo per una fidanzata che ti ha tradito è ridicolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Daniele è temporaneamente impossibilitato a rispondere.
> 
> Ha 31 anni, studente fuoricorso di Ingegneria.


si si 

scrive sempre  poli*zzi*otti e cazzate a tutto spiano...
è studente d'ingegneria come io sono appena entrata al liceo


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> 
> scrive sempre poli*zzi*otti e cazzate a tutto spiano...
> è studente d'ingegneria come io sono appena entrata al liceo


polizziotti nun se pò vedere


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> 
> scrive sempre poli*zzi*otti e cazzate a tutto spiano...
> è studente d'ingegneria come io sono appena entrata al liceo


Appena entrata al liceo? Perbacco ma alle medie non si può andare fuori corso...é prerogativa dell'Università!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appena entrata al liceo? Perbacco ma alle medie non si può andare fuori corso...é prerogativa dell'Università!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












era un educato modo per dire che dice palle


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

Oggi ho preso 4 pastiglie di quelle che prendo, cioè una dose 4 volte superiore, speravo che succedesse quello che doveva succedere...ma non fannno una pippa!


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

QUesti giorni ho pensato molto, mi sono accorto che chi sbaglia...vince, chi subisce l'errore perde sempre, chi sbaglia non ha mai da pagare, tanto siamo in una società che perdona sempre e comunque, certi atteggiamenti sono considerati ormai normali. Il traditore? e che ti frega, alla fine ha fatto solo bene a soddisfare il suo piacere, si vede che aveva motivi reconditi e solo suoi per farlo, se poi si ha meno di 25 anni tutto è scusato, ci si può drogare, si può picchiare gente, si può fare del male agli altri che la scusa è sempre quella...è giovane, cosa vuoi? Chi non ha sbagliato da giovane? Poi guardo me stesso, errori si, ma mai ho mancato di rispetto aglli altri, mai ho messo dentro ai miiei errori altre persone, i problemi miei erano soltanto miei e finivano dentro di me. Adesso devo capire una ragazza perchè aveva 20 anni, perchè non era matura come lo si dovrebbe essere, visto che già a 16 anni si dovrebbe avere la responsabilità per capire le conseguenze delle nostre azioni, a 20 lasciamo perdere, non si è più bambini, ma i genitori stanno sempre dietro come se lo fossero.
Risultato finale in questo mondo, le persone di merda vivono felici, le persone con un poco di etica finiscono ad essere messe sotto da chi pretende rispetto ma non sa darlo.


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> QUesti giorni ho pensato molto, mi sono accorto che chi sbaglia...vince, chi subisce l'errore perde sempre, chi sbaglia non ha mai da pagare, tanto siamo in una società che perdona sempre e comunque, certi atteggiamenti sono considerati ormai normali. Il traditore? e che ti frega, alla fine ha fatto solo bene a soddisfare il suo piacere, si vede che aveva motivi reconditi e solo suoi per farlo, se poi si ha meno di 25 anni tutto è scusato, ci si può drogare, si può picchiare gente, si può fare del male agli altri che la scusa è sempre quella...è giovane, cosa vuoi? Chi non ha sbagliato da giovane? Poi guardo me stesso, errori si, ma mai ho mancato di rispetto aglli altri, mai ho messo dentro ai miiei errori altre persone, i problemi miei erano soltanto miei e finivano dentro di me. Adesso devo capire una ragazza perchè aveva 20 anni, perchè non era matura come lo si dovrebbe essere, visto che già a 16 anni si dovrebbe avere la responsabilità per capire le conseguenze delle nostre azioni, a 20 lasciamo perdere, non si è più bambini, ma i genitori stanno sempre dietro come se lo fossero.
> *Risultato finale in questo mondo, le persone di merda vivono felici, le persone con un poco di etica finiscono ad essere messe sotto da chi pretende rispetto ma non sa darlo.*


Caro sosia, è la prima volta che ti scrivo... aspettavo che la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore con il tempo.... ma mi sembra che più ne parli e meno risolvi... le medicine non aiutano e ti ritrovi in una spirale di autolesionismo non indifferente. E' ora di FINIRLA... riprenditi la tua VITA... basta di piangerti addosso tanto avrai capito che LEI se ne frega... a la tua vita deve continuare anche senza una donna al tuo fianco... cambia aria, amici, e tutto quanto... allontanati un poco dal forum, visto che non ti è servito a smaltire la rabbia, e cerca dentro te la forza per lottare, senza Prozac ne altri intrugli... se continui così non solo ti rovini la vita, ma gli dai a LEI la soddisfazione di vederti distrutto e si sentirà di un bene che non ti dico... la sberla in faccia gli la ritorni quando le mostrerai la tua indifferenza e la tua capacità per tirare avanti anche senza di lei, solo così avrai la tua sospirata vendetta...
Lele


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

Lel, la realtà è che io faccio fatica a stare fuori di casa, che stare 4 giorni in casa al mare con una mia amica  mi ha provato in una maniera assurda, tutto il mondo mi spaventa, le persone le vedo come possibili carnefici, che dietro alle belle parole come la mia ex non si farebbero nessuno scrupolo di farmi male per stare bene loro stessi.
Ho provato a farmi una dose massiccia di cipralex, l'ho preso con l'alcool...niente, il mio fisico regge perfettamente ai livelli tossici senza alcuna piega ed è la cosa peggiore, perchè il mio fisico vuole vivere, ma il mio animo era felice nella idea di morire. Si ieri ero sorridente, avevo preso la mia decisione, la prima vera decisione in questi 17 mesi!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Caro sosia, è la prima volta che ti scrivo... aspettavo che la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore con il tempo.... ma mi sembra che più ne parli e meno risolvi... le medicine non aiutano e ti ritrovi in una spirale di autolesionismo non indifferente. E' ora di FINIRLA... riprenditi la tua VITA... basta di piangerti addosso tanto avrai capito che LEI se ne frega... a la tua vita deve continuare anche senza una donna al tuo fianco... cambia aria, amici, e tutto quanto... allontanati un poco dal forum, visto che non ti è servito a smaltire la rabbia, e cerca dentro te la forza per lottare, senza Prozac ne altri intrugli... se continui così non solo ti rovini la vita, ma gli dai a LEI la soddisfazione di vederti distrutto e si sentirà di un bene che non ti dico... la sberla in faccia gli la ritorni quando le mostrerai la tua indifferenza e la tua capacità per tirare avanti anche senza di lei, solo così avrai la tua sospirata vendetta...
> Lele


gli dissi le stesse cose che hai detto ora
ma lui non ci sente
la sua ragione di vita SEMBRA essere quella di distruggersi per fare in modo che lei ne abbia la responsailità
anche se accadesse il gioco non vale la candela


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> la sberla in faccia gli la ritorni quando le mostrerai la tua indifferenza e la tua capacità per tirare avanti anche senza di lei, solo così avrai la tua sospirata vendetta...
> Lele


Come mostrare la mia indifferenza visti i 430 km di distanza? Lei si è nascosta dietro questa distanza per proteggersi dalla sua stronzaggine.  pensate un poco io esco con delle ragazze, ho una stima pari a 0, avrei bisogno di una ragazza capace di comprendere che io adesso non riesco essere sicuro di me, ma ditemi sinceramente chi si prende un rudere così? Io in un rapporto adesso ho bisogno di continue conferme cosa che prima non mi serviva, è snervante per una donna, ma io non riesco stare bene in altro modo.
Adesso pensiamo invece a lei, ovvio, ha tradito, ha così tanti problemi di coscienza che non si è fatta problemi ad andare fuori con delle persone di un sito in cui eravamo iscritti, peccato che i patti tra di noi erano di non uscire con nessuno di quel sito, che si è rifatta una vita visti i profondi probemi di coscienza! Adesso ditemi voi, se tali problemi sono così forti, come fa a fare una vita più che normale? Non è che i traditori che hanno poi lasciato hanno esagerato  il loor malessere?
Quindi lei ttraditrice starà tanto male a godere come un riccio con altri, io tradito starò benissimo ed incapace di riuscire a relazionarmi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2009)

Non ho capito una cosa... e sicuramente è colpa mia... fondamentalmente, senza tanti giri di parole, quel'è il problema che non riesci a superare?


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

Il tradimento ha accceso dentro di me incubi che non possono essere superati, la mia ex ha visto che quando ho scoperto il tradimento io ero cambiato, ma ha semplicemente pensato come tutto il mondo che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato le cose e che comunque lei non si sarebbe dovuta dar pena di dover fare nulla. Moltimodi, lei sapeva che io non avrei retto un tradimento da lei, non da altre ragazze, ma proprio da lei! Lo ha fatto e nonostante le avessi chiesto aiuto come lei lo chiese a me quando è morto suo nonno mi ha abbandonato come tutti hanno sempre fatto. Mi sono sempre rialzato da solo dalle dure prove della mia vita, io credevo che se anche due persone non si amano più rimanga dell'affetto, che comunque un "ti voglio bene" voglia essere davvero che si vuole il bene di quella persona e non una frase di rito da dire perchè è bella!
Lei purtroppo per me fu la mia unica confidente di quello che mi cappitò dalla morte di mio padre prima che diventasse la mia ragazza, lei sola sapeva quello che potevo provare cose che per me sono quasi impossibili da trasmettere, perchè ci vuole la capacità di cogliere e lei la aveva. ha sbagliato in quanto giovane e volevo perdonarla, ma io per il suo sbaglio ho ricevuto un danno atroce, sono con gli occhi spalancati e legato a guardare il trauma che io avevo messo da parte e non riesco più metterlo da parte, ecco cosa lei ha risvegliato. 
Quando si apre il vaso di Pandora può succedere solo un disastro, io ero il vaso!


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il tradimento ha accceso dentro di me incubi che non possono essere superati, la mia ex ha visto che quando ho scoperto il tradimento io ero cambiato, ma ha semplicemente pensato come tutto il mondo che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato le cose e che comunque lei non si sarebbe dovuta dar pena di dover fare nulla. Moltimodi, lei sapeva che io non avrei retto un tradimento da lei, non da altre ragazze, ma proprio da lei! Lo ha fatto e nonostante le avessi chiesto aiuto come lei lo chiese a me quando è morto suo nonno mi ha abbandonato come tutti hanno sempre fatto. Mi sono sempre rialzato da solo dalle dure prove della mia vita, io credevo che se anche due persone non si amano più rimanga dell'affetto, che comunque un "ti voglio bene" voglia essere davvero che si vuole il bene di quella persona e non una frase di rito da dire perchè è bella!
> Lei purtroppo per me fu la mia unica confidente di quello che mi cappitò dalla morte di mio padre prima che diventasse la mia ragazza, lei sola sapeva quello che potevo provare cose che per me sono quasi impossibili da trasmettere, perchè ci vuole la capacità di cogliere e lei la aveva. ha sbagliato in quanto giovane e volevo perdonarla, ma io per il suo sbaglio ho ricevuto un danno atroce, sono con gli occhi spalancati e legato a guardare il trauma che io avevo messo da parte e non riesco più metterlo da parte, ecco cosa lei ha risvegliato.
> Quando si apre il vaso di Pandora può succedere solo un disastro, io ero il vaso!


 Capisco... cose che capitano (mi ricordo le mie cornazze che furono)... anche se magari ti incazzerai, te lo dico lo stesso: dai davvero troppa importanza a lei ed a te.
Vedi il tradimento come un atto assoluto, inconcepibile. Un attacco alla tua persona... secondo me, da lì nascono tutti i tuoi casini.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi il tradimento come un atto assoluto, inconcepibile. *Un attacco alla tua persona... secondo me, da lì nascono tutti i tuoi casini*.


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.


 Ci diamo sempre troppa importanza...


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci diamo sempre troppa importanza...


E' il senso di identità, difficile riuscire a tenerlo quando ci si affida  troppo agli altri...


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

vedete, il problema è perchè il primo tradimento lu superai ed invece questo no? Perchè io ho sempre avuto come una corazza rispetto all'esterno, tutto mi scivolava addosso e nulla mi preoccupava, però in un rapporto non posso stare così,  l'ho fatta andae oltre alle mie fortificazioni ed è come se lei avesse messo una bomba dentro per poi scappare. ora la mia corazza è li perfetta come sempre...ed io agonizzante dentro ed ogni aiuto esterno è bloccato da essa.
Io el ho dato importanza come ho sempre dato importanza ad ogni mio rapporto, se due persone si sono amate per me è impensabile che si mandino a quel paese e non provino neppure affetto, è impossibile provare indifferenza.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> se due persone si sono amate per me è impensabile che si mandino a quel paese e non provino neppure affetto, è impossibile provare indifferenza.


Eppure ci sono persone così Danut, però non ti fossilizzare, è successo vai avanti. Ci saranno tante altre persone nella tua vita in grado di ricevere e di dare amore.


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

Mk, ma io non riesco ad essere indifferente, cioè il mio pensiero sulla indifferenza è che vuol dire che non c'è mai stato nulla fra le due persone se non una bella illusione.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, ma io non riesco ad essere indifferente, cioè il mio pensiero sulla indifferenza è che vuol dire che non c'è mai stato nulla fra le due persone se non una bella illusione.


Fa male è naturale, è umano. Ma devi andare OLTRE Dan, perdonati, perdonala. Sai quanti rapporti si reggono sull'uso (e l'abuso)? Altro che autenticità... Ma prima o poi arriva la persona giusta per ognuno di noi, non quella che ti sistema la vita, ma quella che rende speciale quello che di speciale già c'è in te...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, ma io non riesco ad essere indifferente, cioè il mio pensiero sulla indifferenza è che vuol dire che non c'è mai stato nulla fra le due persone se non una bella illusione.



quindi la soluzione, in soldoni, quale dovrebbe essere? cosa dovrebbe accadere per farti sentire bene? ormai il tradimento c'è stato, e non si torna indietro. sta solo a te decidere se andare avanti o bruciarti l'esistenza rimanendo in questa situazione di stallo


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il tradimento ha accceso dentro di me incubi che non possono essere superati, la mia ex ha visto che quando ho scoperto il tradimento io ero cambiato, ma ha semplicemente pensato come tutto il mondo che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato le cose e che comunque lei non si sarebbe dovuta dar pena di dover fare nulla. Moltimodi, lei sapeva che io non avrei retto un tradimento da lei, non da altre ragazze, ma proprio da lei! Lo ha fatto e nonostante le avessi chiesto aiuto come lei lo chiese a me quando è morto suo nonno mi ha abbandonato come tutti hanno sempre fatto. Mi sono sempre rialzato da solo dalle dure prove della mia vita, io credevo che se anche due persone non si amano più rimanga dell'affetto, che comunque un "ti voglio bene" voglia essere davvero che si vuole il bene di quella persona e non una frase di rito da dire perchè è bella!
> Lei purtroppo per me fu la mia unica confidente di quello che mi cappitò dalla morte di mio padre prima che diventasse la mia ragazza, lei sola sapeva quello che potevo provare cose che per me sono quasi impossibili da trasmettere, perchè ci vuole la capacità di cogliere e lei la aveva. ha sbagliato in quanto giovane e volevo perdonarla, ma io per il suo sbaglio ho ricevuto un danno atroce, sono con gli occhi spalancati e legato a guardare il trauma che io avevo messo da parte e non riesco più metterlo da parte, ecco cosa lei ha risvegliato.
> Quando si apre il vaso di Pandora può succedere solo un disastro, io ero il vaso!


Danut, il nostro cuore non si apre a comando.. lei ti ha fatto tanto male perché è una superficiale; non si è neanche posta il problema di quanto eri vulnerabile.. come puoi pensare che si renda conto di averti fatto del male?
è questo che non capisci e non vuoi accettare.. chi ti vuol bene ti vuol bene con il cuore, perché il TUO bene è importante.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. chi ti vuol bene ti vuol bene con il cuore, perché il TUO bene è importante.


----------



## Old danut (28 Giugno 2009)

Non so, tgante volte mi dise di volermi bene anche dopo, ma i risultati li vedete anche voi del suo volermi bene. Stasera ho avuto un attaccco di panico a vedere il film dei transformers nuovo! bestiale mi sono perso mezzo film. Poi sono andato in un pub con una mia amica e poi in discoteca...non capisco più nulla, so solo che siamo tornati a casa ai 40 km/h!!!


----------



## Old danut (29 Giugno 2009)

Ebbene la ragazza con la quale dovevo stare insieme è tornata dalla grecia dopo varie disavventure e guardate un poco...ora è confusa e non vuole una storia. Si è fatta avanti lei, le piacevo da questo ottobre ma adesso che ha potuto conoscermi e le piacevo....ovviamente è confusa. Naturale, la lascierò così! ma ammetto che ne ho le palle pieene a stare dietro a quello che le donne vogliono. Adesso e che cavolo è Daniele che conta qualcosa, non voglio sempre fare io e bla bla bla, che siano loro a smuoversi se vogliono quella persona strana che sono.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene la ragazza con la quale dovevo stare insieme è tornata dalla grecia dopo varie disavventure e guardate un poco...ora è confusa e non vuole una storia. Si è fatta avanti lei, le piacevo da questo ottobre ma adesso che ha potuto conoscermi e le piacevo....ovviamente è confusa. Naturale, la lascierò così! ma ammetto che ne ho le palle pieene a stare dietro a quello che le donne vogliono. *Adesso e che cavolo è Daniele che conta qualcosa, non voglio sempre fare io e bla bla bla, che siano loro a smuoversi se vogliono quella persona strana che sono*.


Danut, devi trovare il modo di stare bene indipendentemente dalle ragazze che ti fanno e faranno il filo. adesso va così ed è pure logico, visto che, va bene capirti, va bene che sei un tipo ok.. ma capisci che fino a che non butti fuori dalla testa e dal cuore la ex, condanni al supplizio qualsiasi ragazza provi a stare con te in modo sano?


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Danut, devi trovare il modo di stare bene indipendentemente dalle ragazze che ti fanno e faranno il filo. adesso va così ed è pure logico, visto che, va bene capirti, va bene che sei un tipo ok.. ma capisci che fino a che non butti fuori dalla testa e dal cuore la ex, condanni al supplizio qualsiasi ragazza provi a stare con te in modo sano?


Anna, sinceramente questa ragazza era molto diversa, si era accorta dei miei gradi di complessità e con una naturalezza unica, io certe cose non le capisco, è lei che si è fatta avanti ed ora è confusa per via del lavoro che non trova. Cavoli io potrei semplicemente essere un poco di pace per lei.
Anna il danno mi è stato fatto dall'esterno, è stata intaccata la mia fiducia negli altri, solo una persona potrà ridarmi questo, se no io rimarrò me con me stesso come unica persona di cui fidarmi.
E' stata tradita la fiducia che avevo riposto, sono stato usato, sono stato offeso, sono stato beffato, adesso un'altra persona dovrà senza fare nulla di chè farmi vedere che io posso crederci.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*....*

Anna scuserà se rispondo in un post in cui interloquisci con lei:



danut ha detto:


> Anna, sinceramente questa ragazza era molto diversa, si era accorta dei miei gradi di complessità e con una naturalezza unica, io certe cose non le capisco, è lei che si è fatta avanti ed ora è confusa per via del lavoro che non trova. Cavoli io potrei semplicemente essere un poco di pace per lei.Chi lo dice? Il fatto che casualmente abbia capito alcuni tuoi risvolti non significa che per lei tu sia la "pace" o la soluzione ai suoi problemi.  Cerca di scindere i sentimenti (quando ci sono) dalle sensazioni esistenziali.
> Anna il danno mi è stato fatto dall'esterno, è stata intaccata la mia fiducia negli altri, solo una persona potrà ridarmi questo, se no io rimarrò me con me stesso come unica persona di cui fidarmi.Non rimarrò ma devi essere così... é la base dell'autostima. Se consegni ad altri la quota di fiducia e credibilità che dovresti avere in te stesso sei spacciato. NON esiste una persona che abbia tanto potere se non SEI TU a offrirglielo!!! Sei tu e solo tu che puoi decidere di credere o ricrederti ...non deferire ad aòltri un potere che non hanno.
> E' stata tradita la fiducia che avevo riposto, sono stato usato, sono stato offeso, sono stato beffato, adesso un'altra persona dovrà senza fare nulla di chè farmi vedere che io posso crederci.


La tua fiducia é stata tradita da UNA persona che non determina la regola del genere umano. Qualunque cosa ti abbia fatto delimitala nel suo ambito cialtronesco, lei non é la donna a campione e non sta scritto da nessuna parte che chi verrà dopo di lei dovrà pagarti il pedaggio della meschinità che l'altra ha commesso. Chiu verrà dopo di lei sarà sempre e solo sé stessa e tu valuterai come trattarla ma sia chiaro, non dovrà riscattare l'immagine della Donna, perché la tizia che hai incontrato prima e che ti ha deluso era una donnetta...
Levati quel saio da inquisitore femmineo e non permettere che una mezza calza di persona piloti il tuo futuro relazionale.
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja, io con quella ragazza non sono stato affatto un inquisitore, mi sono comportato come riuscivo a fare un tempo e tutto con naturalezza, sapevo che aveva un debole per me, sapevo che era molto timida ma si è fatta lei avanti e devo dire che mi piaceva davvero tanto per come era. Ma adesso viene fuori il fatto che è confusa, che non vuole stare con nessuno quando è 1 anno e mezzo che si è lasciata ed aveva già provato a stare con altri ed ora io che le piacevo da molto tempo vorrei stare con lei ed....è confusa. Io ero disposto ad aspettarla sino ad Ottobre al suo ritorno e lei gradì molto questa mia cosa, ma in un certo senso mi sento messo a disparte lo stesso, meglio ora che ad ottobre. Poi la cosa brutta, fino all'ultimo giorno che uscivamo tutto andava alla meraviglia, non solo da parte mia, ma anche da parte sua. 
Mi fa strano come possano 3 settimane cambiare tutto, sarò strano io, ma se una persona mi piace davvero mi piacerà anche dopo.
Mi sembra una presa in giro vederci come amici ora che io mi sono esposto, mi sembra una enorme presa per il sedere!
Rimane il fatto che a me o arrivano pazze psicopatiche o persone con problemi, come se fossi il salvatore dell'umanità, tutte le donne che si interfacciano con me pretendono che le aiuti, ma nessuna donna ha mai provato anche un minimo da conquistare la mia fiducia.
Per colpa di una stronzetta io sto pagando un prezzo bestiale e per chi mi dice che a a 30 anni sono immaturo, fidatevi, ho vissuto gli ultimi 20 anni con situazioni che una persona non vivrebbe neppure fin dopo 60 e su questo sono daccordo tutti i miei conoscenti, solo la mia personalità forte mi consentiva di tirarmi su, ma adesso io ho 11 anni, mio padre è morto da poco e tutti i miei famigliari mi hanno voltato le spalle e si sono creati le loro balle per scusarsi.

Io un tempo ero magari presuntuoso ed arrogante, anzi dalla mia prima ex vengo ancora definito "un presuntuoso bastardo....ma che aveva ed ha sempre ragione." e mi rendo conto quanto io e lei siamo cresciuti insieme e che forse certi legami che inziano in giovane età sarebbero molto meglio di legami successivi togliendo la voglia di provare altro. Sinceramente io e lei sappiamo come siamo e ne siamo pienamente consapevoli. Ma questo mio modo di fare era quello che mi consentiva di uscire fuori dai guai, di sentire che ad ogni problema potevo escogitare una soluzione per uscirne fuori e non sentirmi in trappola, era la mia ancora di salvezza uccisa più tardi da un discorso con la mia ex di Roma l'ultima volta che ci vedemmo ed ero giù di morale per l'ennesimo incubo ed in cui mi disse che ero solo un presuntuoso di merda e di persone migliori di me c'era pieno il mondo, dapprima non ci feci caso, ma dopo queste parole hanno inziato a fare il loro lavoro distruggendo quello che ero. MI accorgo che quel giorno in cui ho scoperto il tradimento dovevo pensare un poco a me stesso e non pensare a lei ed ai genitori suoi e al loro lutto, io per il mio buon cuore ci ho solo perso, mentre lei per il suo egoismo ci ha solo guadagnato.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

N0n volevo fare un processo all'intenzione e neppure all'azione, dico solo che devi sciogliere i nodi che ti metti intorno in ogni legame sentimentale. Tu non te ne accorgi ma anzichè fissare "la barca della tua esistenza, quei nodi la strozzano come fossero scorsoi.
Non sto facendo particolarismi fra quella prima o quella dopo...
Dovresti avere un vero stacco da tutto, una tabula rasa della vita e rapportarti con gli altri (donne in primis) come se fossero persone verso le quali non hai prevenzioni, pregiudizi ma neppure troppe aspettative.
Non esiste la persona perfetta, detto questo, quello che verrà sarà più o meno confacente a te ed alle tue aspettative, ma lascia che tutto fluisca, scorra spontaneamente anche se non va per la via che tu auspichi... panta rei!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> sono stato usato, sono stato offeso, sono stato beffato


Questo è il punto Danut. Ma dovresti cominciare a chiederti perché hai permesso tutto questo. E lavorare affinché non accada più.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> N0n volevo fare un processo all'intenzione e neppure all'azione, dico solo che devi sciogliere i nodi che ti metti intorno in ogni legame sentimentale. Tu non te ne accorgi ma anzichè fissare "la barca della tua esistenza, quei nodi la strozzano come fossero scorsoi.
> Non sto facendo particolarismi fra quella prima o quella dopo...
> Dovresti avere un vero stacco da tutto, una tabula rasa della vita e rapportarti con gli altri (donne in primis) come se fossero persone verso le quali non hai prevenzioni, pregiudizi *ma neppure troppe aspettative*.
> Non esiste la persona perfetta, detto questo, quello che verrà sarà più o meno confacente a te ed alle tue aspettative, ma lascia che tutto fluisca, scorra spontaneamente anche se non va per la via che tu auspichi... panta rei!!!
> Bruja


 Questo è assolutamente fondamentale. Non "appesantire" l'idea che abbiamo degli altri con le nostre aspettative!


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Non ho soldi e che faccio? Semplice ho deciso se fare 3 sedute di psicoterapia oppure comprarmi il cellulare nuovo? la mia risposta è stata che il cellulare nuovo mi rimane, quindi viva i beni materiali che almeno rimangono nel tempo!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non ho soldi e che faccio? Semplice ho deciso se fare 3 sedute di psicoterapia oppure comprarmi il cellulare nuovo? la mia risposta è stata che il cellulare nuovo mi rimane, quindi viva i beni materiali che almeno rimangono nel tempo!


2 sedute e un cell meno importante, no?


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, se non è nokia e non è touchscreen che me ne fo??? basta cellulari con i tastini minuscoli che faccio fatica a pigiare, adesso mi punto sul touch!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amoremio, se non è nokia e non è touchscreen che me ne fo??? basta cellulari con i tastini minuscoli che faccio fatica a pigiare, adesso mi punto sul touch!


se ti rispondo mi comprometto!


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, visto che in 17 mesi ho pensato a terapie, o pensato a modi per uscire e mai ad una cosa stupida quanto l'appagare me stesso, forse ci vuole proprio quello, appagarmi in pieno con codeste cazzate, vestiti nuovi, cellulare nuovo (previa vendita di quello vecchio) un letto nuovo di pacca, una picccola rivoluzione dentro il posto dove vivo per cambiare. Non so, ma in passatò funzionò, ma questa volta  nessuno ha voluto puntare un mezzo soldo bucato su questo...a si perchè questa volta non c'erano soldi!


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, ti sembrerà una cosa assurda, ma io da 17 mesi non ho pensato a me stesso, a quello che volevo peerchè seguivo le idee altrui come un docile cagnolino e se uscivo un poco fuori mi sgridavano tutti. E vai per mesi e mesi dalla psicologa, e vai dallo psichiatra e vai a cercarti un lavoro quando soffri di attacchi di panico e sinceramente faccio fatica persino ad uscire di casa...pensate a fare un colloquio di lavoro, sarebbe comico. Che faccio? vado a raccogliere frutta! quello lo riesco ancora fare e mi soddisfo alcuni beni materiali per me stesso e solo per me stesso.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*...*



Amoremio ha detto:


> se ti rispondo mi comprometto!


Ci vuole pazienza, alla fine ha scelto la terapia "shopping" che noi donne conosciamo bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci vuole pazienza, alla fine ha scelto la terapia "shopping" che noi donne conosciamo bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terapia che ho visto funzionare molto ma molto spesso!


----------



## Old danut (1 Luglio 2009)

Oggi ho parlato con una mia amica, lei è stata molto franca con me (ma non si chiama Franca per non fare battutacce). Lei mi ha detto che l'aggressività creata alla scoperta nel momento del tradimento non è mai venuta fuori, è rimasta dentro di me ed ogni tanto in certe azioni si fa vedere, mi ha anche detto che io in quel momento avrei dovuto urlarle quello che pensavo, offenderla e mandarla a quel paese anche se era morto suo nonno ed anche se la sua fammiglia intera aveva quel lutto, ma io ho rispettato il lutto sperando che lei rispettasse dopo me, speranza idiota e vana, una ragazzetta pensa solo a se stessa, mai ad altri.
La mia amica mi ha detto che quella maledetta aggressività si vede sia quando sono in palestra dove uso pesi eccessivi per distruggermi felicemente e sia quando guido. In effetti io con una macchina con il 20% di cavalli in meno e con l'handycap del cambio automatico vado via a questa mia amica con una macchina ben più prestante (lei ha una certa esperienza in auto visto che con me è la persona più veloce che ho mai conosciuto) e dice sempre che quando tiravo fuori la mia alfa  romeo ero praticamente irraggiungibile, troppo veloce in curva e troppo aggressivo con l'acceleratore.
Purtroppo tutto questo sta sempre più aumentando, io non me ne accorgo ma adesso quando entro in rotatoria è normale che mi stridino le gomme e lasciamo perdere altro e pensare che l'incidente avuto l'ho fatto ai 40 mk/h!!!
Ho bisogno di sfogarmi, ho bisogno di dare soddisfazione a questa parte di Daniele che è sempre più compressa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi ho parlato con una mia amica, lei è stata molto franca con me (ma non si chiama Franca per non fare battutacce). Lei mi ha detto che l'aggressività creata alla scoperta nel momento del tradimento non è mai venuta fuori, è rimasta dentro di me ed ogni tanto in certe azioni si fa vedere, mi ha anche detto che io in quel momento avrei dovuto urlarle quello che pensavo, offenderla e mandarla a quel paese anche se era morto suo nonno ed anche se la sua fammiglia intera aveva quel lutto, ma io ho rispettato il lutto sperando che lei rispettasse dopo me, speranza idiota e vana, una ragazzetta pensa solo a se stessa, mai ad altri.
> La mia amica mi ha detto che quella maledetta aggressività si vede sia quando sono in palestra dove uso pesi eccessivi per distruggermi felicemente e sia quando guido. In effetti io con una macchina con il 20% di cavalli in meno e con l'handycap del cambio automatico vado via a questa mia amica con una macchina ben più prestante (lei ha una certa esperienza in auto visto che con me è la persona più veloce che ho mai conosciuto) e dice sempre che quando tiravo fuori la mia alfa romeo ero praticamente irraggiungibile, troppo veloce in curva e troppo aggressivo con l'acceleratore.
> Purtroppo tutto questo sta sempre più aumentando, io non me ne accorgo ma adesso quando entro in rotatoria è normale che mi stridino le gomme e lasciamo perdere altro e pensare che l'incidente avuto l'ho fatto ai 40 mk/h!!!
> Ho bisogno di sfogarmi, ho bisogno di dare soddisfazione a questa parte di Daniele che è sempre più compressa!


Ti chiedo cortesemente di tenerci informati dei tuoi itinerari.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti chiedo cortesemente di tenerci informati dei tuoi itinerari.


o di provare a sfogare la rabbia con sane biciclettate


----------



## Old amarax (3 Luglio 2009)

non so quanto corri tu io andavo a 150 con la musica nelle orecchie e piangevo. Poi ho avuto un multone. Poi hanno messo i tutor. Mi è passata. Ora sono tranquilla al volante...sempre con la musica. Ho saputo però che ci sono piste per il gokart...vorrei andarci,tu no?


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi ho parlato con una mia amica, lei è stata molto franca con me (ma non si chiama Franca per non fare battutacce). Lei mi ha detto che l'aggressività creata alla scoperta nel momento del tradimento non è mai venuta fuori, è rimasta dentro di me ed ogni tanto in certe azioni si fa vedere, mi ha anche detto che io in quel momento avrei dovuto urlarle quello che pensavo, offenderla e mandarla a quel paese anche se era morto suo nonno ed anche se la sua fammiglia intera aveva quel lutto, ma io ho rispettato il lutto sperando che lei rispettasse dopo me, speranza idiota e vana, una ragazzetta pensa solo a se stessa, mai ad altri.
> La mia amica mi ha detto che quella maledetta aggressività si vede sia quando sono in palestra dove uso pesi eccessivi per distruggermi felicemente e sia quando guido. In effetti io con una macchina con il 20% di cavalli in meno e con l'handycap del cambio automatico vado via a questa mia amica con una macchina ben più prestante (lei ha una certa esperienza in auto visto che con me è la persona più veloce che ho mai conosciuto) e dice sempre che quando tiravo fuori la mia alfa romeo ero praticamente irraggiungibile, troppo veloce in curva e troppo aggressivo con l'acceleratore.
> Purtroppo tutto questo sta sempre più aumentando, io non me ne accorgo ma adesso quando entro in rotatoria è normale che mi stridino le gomme e lasciamo perdere altro e pensare che l'incidente avuto l'ho fatto ai 40 mk/h!!!
> Ho bisogno di sfogarmi, ho bisogno di dare soddisfazione a questa parte di Daniele che è sempre più compressa!


 

Senti Daniele, prova così: lo sai dove rintracciare la tua ex? Bene va fuori dal suo ufficio, aspetta che esca e urlale in faccia con tutto il fiato che hai quello che pensi di lei. Farai la figura del coglione, probabilmente, ma ti libererai di questo macigno che hai sullo stomaco. 
Quanto alla storia di quanto tu sia veloce e spericolato sulla tua Alfa Romeo ho un solo commento: sei un imbecille. Per strada ci sono anche gli altri, gente che magari a casa ha famiglia o che, semplicemente, è felice di vivere e non sa, quando ti passa vicino che tu, invece, stai cercando la morte.
Ma cosa pensi, davvero? Chiudi gli occhi e ti immagini il tuo funerale, la tua ex disperata che si strappa i capelli per il senso di colpa? Ma piantala! la tua ex, il giorno del tuo funerale, lo passerà esattamente come tutti gli altri della sua vita futura: senza di te. Non punisci nessuno in questa maniera, solo te stesso. Cresci Daniele, per carità, incomincia a fare l'uomo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*.....*

A daniè....Ma gareggi in velocità con una donna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Cmq comprendo il tuo disagio....e credo che tu ti stia adagiando sul fondo...per poi risalire piano piano...sempre che la fortuna ti assista...perchè uno di questi giorni magari ti ci pianti sulle rotatorie.....!!Io mi prendevo il mio coupè è andavo a sfogarmi in pista....rovinando freni e gomme.....


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A daniè....Ma gareggi in velocità con una donna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh ma vuoi mettere la reazione della sua ex quando leggerà che lui, per amor suo, ha fatto una strage sulla strada ammazzando qualche povero cristo? Lì lei capirà davvero quanto Danut l'abbia amata e piangerà disperata sulla sua tomba chiedendo perdono...un perdono che lui non potrà mai darle. Vendetta tremenda vendetta...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale*

Sai....noi a freddo ragioniamo con raziocinio....però ti assicuro...che quando vivi certe situazioni...non si ha un minimo di lucidità....,per quello capisco daniele....se ripenso a ciò che ho combinato io...penso che ho avuto un gran sedere....ad esser ancora vivo....e forse il mio esser più posato anche nella guida...è un modo per riscattarmi...!!Io però giravo con macchine da 250 cavalli....


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai....noi a freddo ragioniamo con raziocinio....però ti assicuro...che quando vivi certe situazioni...non si ha un minimo di lucidità....,per quello capisco daniele....*se ripenso a ciò che ho combinato io...penso che ho avuto un gran sedere...*.ad esser ancora vivo....e forse il mio esser più posato anche nella guida...è un modo per riscattarmi...!!Io però giravo con macchine da 250 cavalli....


mica solo tu... anch'io...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

Tutti e due.....!!


----------



## Old danut (4 Luglio 2009)

Mi rendo conto che la parola che piace a tutti è "reagire" oppure "calcioni nel culo" ma adesso parliamo da persone che sanno usare la lingua, vi rendete conto che la parola "reagire" è quanto di più pieno e di più vuoto si possa dire? Per una persona reagire può essere andarsi a scopare 10000 donne come risultato di tutto, per un'altro buttarsi nel lavoro o nello studio, per altri ancora può essere mettersi calmi calmi a leggere e rilassarsi un poco, per altri ancora può essere ancora qualcosa d'altro. Ma quando la parola "reagire" è contraria alla opinione pubblica allora si inzia a sparare a 0, allora diciamolo, io da quando sono stato tradito ho avuto relazioni, mi sono anche semplicemente scopato delle stronzette qualunque visto che per alcuni funziona, mi sono messo a studiare come un pazzo...risolvendo solo di peggiorare in tutti questi casi i miei attacchi di panico, ho letto parecchi libri e mi sono informato in questi mesi, ho cercato vari hobby ed ho aggiustato di tutto vista la mia dote innata a smontare e rimontare aggiustati gli oggett. Ma non felice mi sono messo anche a sfogarmi, kick boxing...non serve ad un tubo, corsa...alla fine pian piano mi sono accorto di correre con rabbia e tenere dietro le biciclette per dimosstrare qualcosa a me stesso, poi mi sono messo a fare palestra, o che bello a faticar dentro una stanzona! Ho provato varie ed infinite cose ed alla fine il risultato è stato che ogni reazione comporta una punizione data dal mio inconscio, sempre peggiore più tento di ignorare i problemi.
Allora, come la mettiamo sul cosa vuol dire reagire? Adesso vediamo cosa fare visto che io ci ho provato così tanto che ora sono privo di volontà e con l'autostima a 0 e devo vinvere una sfida che nessuno riuscirebbe a vincere, quella con la mia ombra del passato.
Ci sono cose di me che non ho scritto mai e che mai scriverò, come mai dirrò a nessuno, l'ho fatto una volta e sono finito così, tutto quello che si sapeva su di me è stato usato contro di me ed ora cosa devo pensare? Che io sono estremamente solo, che io posso avere 10000 relazioni ma starò comunque solo perchè non potrò liberarmi di quella parte che porterebbe alla sincerità, io sarò sempre e comunque un enigma di persona e quindi piacevole all'inizio, ma ci fareste una famiglia con una persona che non potete capire neppure un secondo perchè non vi da nessuna opportunità di capirlo?
Per chi spara a 0, non temete, voi nelle vostre condizioni avete ragione, solo che si vede che non avete mai provato cose come le mie, mi dispiace che possiate aver avuto persino dei figli senza provare un minimo di quello che ho provato in vita mia, vorrà dire che per voi i sentimenti sono solo l'ombra di quelli che possono essere dentro a me che ardono e mi consumano sempre, amore, odio, fiducia, sfiducia, a volte ci sono singolarità particolari che vanno comprese, i bambini indaco esistono e vengono accettati, altre singolarità esistono, vanno accettate con mente aperta, perchè allora siamo e rimaniamo razzisti, poco diversi dagli americani che negli anni '50 consideravano gli afro-americani cittadini di serie B perchè diversi da loro.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Luglio 2009)

Danut di che ti sei fatto stavolta?!?

Che ne sai tu di quello che gli altri, qui, possono aver vissuto?!


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Mia madre che era una donna molto forte è praticamente uno zombie dopo questi 20 anni...io non so cosa abbiano passato ma quando vedrò una persona che dopo 20 anni non ha più nulla crederò al fatto che ne abbiano passate di tutti i colori.
Posso solo dire che 20 anni di problemi continui alternati a vari disastri non sono facili da vivere.
Continuo a prendere il valium per poter sopravvivere agli attacchi di rabbia che mi portano a distruggere oggetti e cose che mi vengono in mano continuo con i psicofarmaci che odio e continuo a bere per calmare l'ansia.


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Adesso sono obbligato anche a prendere il naprossene sodico per via del mio dente del giudizio e del mal di testa! Io che non ho mai fatto uso di farmaci sono praticamente sotto una quintalata di tali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mia madre che era una donna molto forte è praticamente uno zombie dopo questi 20 anni...io non so cosa abbiano passato ma quando vedrò una persona che dopo 20 anni non ha più nulla crederò al fatto che ne abbiano passate di tutti i colori.
> Posso solo dire che 20 anni di problemi continui alternati a vari disastri non sono facili da vivere.
> Continuo a prendere il valium per poter sopravvivere agli attacchi di rabbia che mi portano a distruggere oggetti e cose che mi vengono in mano continuo con i psicofarmaci che odio e continuo a bere per calmare l'ansia.


 Così i dolori si valutano dalle reazioni che si hanno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se una persona si suicidasse per il furto del motorino tu diresti che questo fatto è più grave di ciò che è accaduto a chi sia sopravissuto alla deportazione in campo di concentramento.


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Io dico solo che aver vissuto 20 anni in cui ho dovuto prendermi responsabilità e scelte che pochissime persone possono permettersi di fare mi hanno segnato ed ho diritto anche io ad un minimo di riposo. Non posso sempre vivere la mia vita al massimo consumando tutte le mie risorse, una persona muore presto così ed è quello che è successo a me.
Lei sarà stata una stronza? Non credo, credo solo che sia stata superficiale, ma anche la superficialità si sconfigge davanti ad una condizione di vita o morte. 
Io convivo con la morte da 20 anni, non ne ho paura, ormai l'accarezzo come un animale da compagnia, pensate un poco cosa potrei fare se non temo la cosa peggiore che può capitare?
la mia massima forza è sempre stata questa, quella di non temere, di fregarmene al massimo per la mia incolumità per prendere rischi che normalmente nessuno prenderebbe pur di vivere, ma adesso non temo la morte, ma temo la vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io dico solo che aver vissuto 20 anni in cui ho dovuto prendermi responsabilità e scelte che pochissime persone possono permettersi di fare mi hanno segnato ed ho diritto anche io ad un minimo di riposo. Non posso sempre vivere la mia vita al massimo consumando tutte le mie risorse, una persona muore presto così ed è quello che è successo a me.
> Lei sarà stata una stronza? Non credo, credo solo che sia stata superficiale, ma anche la superficialità si sconfigge davanti ad una condizione di vita o morte.
> Io convivo con la morte da 20 anni, non ne ho paura, ormai l'accarezzo come un animale da compagnia, pensate un poco cosa potrei fare se non temo la cosa peggiore che può capitare?
> la mia massima forza è sempre stata questa, quella di non temere, di fregarmene al massimo per la mia incolumità per prendere rischi che normalmente nessuno prenderebbe pur di vivere, ma adesso non temo la morte, ma temo la vita.


 Ti rendi conto che ti si chiede com'è il tempo e tu rispondi che hai mal di stomaco?

Non riesci a uscire da un atteggiamento vittimistico.
E sentirsi vittima non aiuta mai.


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Ci sono uscito troppe volte e sempre con le mie sole forze, adesso Persa ho perso le forze, non ho più la volontà di vivere, perchè quello che mi si prospetta è uno schifo. Senza quelle sincere scuse so solo che il mondo va al contrario ed io non voglio vivere in un mondo in cui l'ego è l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ci sono uscito troppe volte e sempre con le mie sole forze, adesso Persa ho perso le forze, non ho più la volontà di vivere, perchè quello che mi si prospetta è uno schifo. *Senza quelle sincere scuse* so solo che il mondo va al contrario ed io non voglio vivere in *un mondo in cui l'ego è l'unica cosa* che conta.


quindi gli altri devono mollarlo e tu no?


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Io sono diverso, chi mi sta vicino non può permettersi di usarmi per i suoi scopi, i rischi che si pone sono unici e se provo del bene per quella persona pongo la punizione su di me. Inconsciamente io sto morendo. Se ignoro e vivo felicemente la mia vita qualcosa dentro di me scatta ed iniziano felici e contenti dei sintomi da paura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono diverso, chi mi sta vicino non può permettersi di usarmi per i suoi scopi, i rischi che si pone sono unici e se provo del bene per quella persona pongo la punizione su di me. Inconsciamente io sto morendo. Se ignoro e vivo felicemente la mia vita qualcosa dentro di me scatta ed iniziano felici e contenti dei sintomi da paura.


 Senti, non sto scherzando e nemmeno provocando.
La tua situazione è grave e mi sentirei presuntuosa e pericolosa se avessi pretese di condurti a stare meglio.
Tu devi assolutamente rivolgerti a persone competenti.
Nella tua zona di certo puoi rivolgerti alla asl o anche al medico di base che ti indirizzerà a chi ti può aiutare.


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Credi che non l'abbia fatto? Psichiatri non possono fare nulla perchè neurologicamente il mio cervelllo è sano, nessun squilibrio visto che hanno provato in vari modi, per ora i psicologi non riescono neppurre a passare le mie difese naturali quelle che ho creato per poter vivere nel mondo e che mi difendono da tutto lo schifo e che in questo caso mi stanno facendo morire.
Come fa uno psicologo lavorare su di me se non saprà mai nulla di me? Mi sono solo aperto una volta in vita mia e questo è il risultato, che la sincerità porta alla morte, che la menzogna è vita.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono diverso, chi mi sta vicino non può permettersi di usarmi per i suoi scopi, i rischi che si pone sono unici e se provo del bene per quella persona pongo la punizione su di me. Inconsciamente io sto morendo. Se ignoro e vivo felicemente la mia vita qualcosa dentro di me scatta ed iniziano felici e contenti dei sintomi da paura.





danut ha detto:


> Credi che non l'abbia fatto? Psichiatri non possono fare nulla perchè neurologicamente il mio cervelllo è sano, nessun squilibrio visto che hanno provato in vari modi, per ora i psicologi non riescono neppurre a passare le mie difese naturali quelle che ho creato per poter vivere nel mondo e che mi difendono da tutto lo schifo e che in questo caso mi stanno facendo morire.
> Come fa uno psicologo lavorare su di me se non saprà mai nulla di me? Mi sono solo aperto una volta in vita mia e questo è il risultato, che la sincerità porta alla morte, che la menzogna è vita.


 
Vedo leggendo i tuoi interventi nel tuo 3d e nel mio l'ambivalenza. Sei lucido e dolce nel mio...nel tuo amaro e disilluso.
Dan non devi dare ad una persona tutto questo valore che evidente  non ha. Hai sbagliato a valutarla ma non puoi, non devi generalizzare tirando conclusioni sbagliate e che ti fanno solo male. Limita nel tempo l'accaduto e prova  apensare solo che meno male è finita. Forse lei non ricorda nemmeno bene le tue confidenze...anzi mi sa che è certo. Se ricordava non avrebbe agito così...e pensa che per fortuna tua l'hai persa.


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Ama, sinceramente a lei non fregava nulla se non di parer bella ad un altro uomo, soltanto che è riuscita a darla senza avere neppure un apprezzamento e comunque una ragazza che esce solo per darla al primo che capita bella non sembrerà mai. Lei semplicemente non ci ha pensato, quello che le imputo che dopo che io l'ho scoperto pretendeva che mi passasse tutto in fretta, in fin dei conti che cosa aveva fatto mai? Però spiegarle che lei mi ha rotto le scatole per 2 anni per 2 sms ricevuti dalla mia ex per il mio compleanno che cosa dovevo dire? Che io devo farmi passare le cose velocemente per farla felice anc\he su cose gravissime mentre lei per due stronzate può permettersi di mettermi alla gogna rompendomi i marroni così? Pesi uguali volevo, solo pesi uguali, lei mi disse allora che io non avevo pensato alla sua sensibilità ed io che devo dire?
Per me una donna che per lasciare un uomo deve tradire, per dimostrarsi qualcosa, non solo è una stronza, ma manco ha mai amato quel ragazzo e che cavolo, un poco di rispetto per lasciare una persona no? Sono stufo della scusa della confusione, non si ha il diritto di avere confusione, se si è tali non si fa passare il caos agli altri per le proprie mancanze.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Luglio 2009)

*ne sei capace?*



danut ha detto:


> Mia madre che era una donna molto forte è praticamente uno zombie dopo questi 20 anni...io non so cosa abbiano passato ma quando vedrò una persona che dopo 20 anni non ha più nulla crederò al fatto che ne abbiano passate di tutti i colori.
> Posso solo dire che 20 anni di problemi continui alternati a vari disastri non sono facili da vivere.
> Continuo a prendere il valium per poter sopravvivere agli attacchi di rabbia che mi portano a distruggere oggetti e cose che mi vengono in mano continuo con i psicofarmaci che odio e continuo a bere per calmare l'ansia.


 
Rudyard Kipling
*Se…
*Se riesci a conservare il controllo quando tutti
Intorno a te lo perdono e te ne fanno una colpa;
Se riesci ad aver fiducia in te quando tutti
Ne dubitano, ma anche a tener conto del dubbio;
Se riesci ad aspettare e non stancarti di aspettare,
O se mentono a tuo riguardo, a non ricambiare in menzogne,
O se ti odiano, a non lasciarti prendere dall'odio,
E tuttavia a non sembrare troppo buono e a non parlare troppo saggio;
Se riesci a sognare e a non fare del sogno il tuo padrone;
Se riesci a pensare e a non fare del pensiero il tuo scopo;
Se riesci a far fronte al Trionfo e alla Rovina
E trattare allo stesso modo quei due impostori;
Se riesci a sopportare di udire la verità che hai detto
Distorta da furfanti per ingannare gli sciocchi
O a contemplare le cose cui hai dedicato la vita, infrante,
E piegarti a ricostruirle con strumenti logori;
Se riesci a fare un mucchio di tutte le tue vincite
E rischiarle in un colpo solo a testa e croce,
E perdere e ricominciare di nuovo dal principio
E non dire una parola sulla perdita;
Se riesci a costringere cuore, tendini e nervi
A servire al tuo scopo quando sono da tempo sfiniti,
E a tener duro quando in te non resta altro
Tranne la Volontà che dice loro:"Tieni duro!".
Se riesci a parlare con la folla e a conservare la tua virtù,
E a camminare con i Re senza perdere il contatto con la gente,
Se non riesce a ferirti il nemico né l'amico più caro,
Se tutti contano per te, ma nessuno troppo;
Se riesci a occupare il minuto inesorabile
Dando valore a ogni minuto che passa,
Tua è la Terra e tutto ciò che è in essa,
E - quel che è di più - sei un Uomo, figlio mio!
Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Old danut (7 Luglio 2009)

Stare un poco meglio...non so. Oggi il mio migliore amico ha finalmente messo delle tempistiche per me, perchè dice che ormai comprende che io non ho il tempo per fare tutto, perchè non so quando mai ne uscirò e se dopo questo mese non avrò ritrovato me stesso, si impegnerà a rendere realtà quello che io credo mi serva.
Oggi sto meglio, ma è relativo, ci sono giorni in cui sto normale, come questo ed altri in cui sto così male che vorrei solo farmi fuori, solo il pensiero di mia madre mi ferma, quel maledetto senso di colpa che mi fa rimanere legato alla vita.


----------



## Old Cabrita (7 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Credi che non l'abbia fatto? Psichiatri non possono fare nulla perchè neurologicamente il mio cervelllo è sano, nessun squilibrio visto che hanno provato in vari modi, per ora i psicologi non riescono neppurre a passare le mie difese naturali quelle che ho creato per poter vivere nel mondo e che mi difendono da tutto lo schifo e che in questo caso mi stanno facendo morire.
> Come fa uno psicologo lavorare su di me se non saprà mai nulla di me? Mi sono solo aperto una volta in vita mia e questo è il risultato, che la sincerità porta alla morte, che la menzogna è vita.


ehi danut...mi spiace che tu stia male sul serio, pensavo scherzassi prima....ma ti dico solo una cosa...nessuno può aiutarti. solo TE STESSO....e devi farti forza e non pensare mai negativo....la menzogna non è la vita, è solo paura di vivere, e dire bugie distrugge...la verità fa male ma è necessaria.... per andare avanti.

ti sembrerà una contraddizione a quanto detto prima nel mio topic, ma se ci pensi bene è cosi'...se uno tradisce, NON deve MAI dirlo, mai, non chiedere MAI perdono perchè è solo scaricarsi la coscienza sull'altro che non SA e gli casca il mondo addosso....

non si dovrebbe mai tradire, ma se si fa...bisogna STARE ZITTI e se ti vengono le paranoie e i sensi di colpa CAZZI TUA (in questo caso CAZZI MIA) ma mai buttare addosso le proprie colpe su altri....

se questo ti è successo, guarda avanti e fregatene...è la cosa migliore. SANO EGOISMO


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Cabrita ha detto:


> ehi danut...mi spiace che tu stia male sul serio, pensavo scherzassi prima....ma ti dico solo una cosa...nessuno può aiutarti. solo TE STESSO....e devi farti forza e non pensare mai negativo....la menzogna non è la vita, è solo paura di vivere, e dire bugie distrugge...la verità fa male ma è necessaria.... per andare avanti.
> 
> ti sembrerà una contraddizione a quanto detto prima nel mio topic, ma se ci pensi bene è cosi'...se uno tradisce, NON deve MAI dirlo, mai, non chiedere MAI perdono perchè è solo scaricarsi la coscienza sull'altro che non SA e gli casca il mondo addosso....
> 
> ...


sei meno pirla di come pensavo


----------



## Old danut (8 Luglio 2009)

Oggi stavo tornando a casa con il cellulare nuovo nella scatole, un poco allegro dovevo esserlo ed invece in macchina mi è venuto un pieno attacco di panico condito da dell'ansia oscena. Oggi sono un poco giù,l perchèm continuo a pensare che l'unica cosa che mi farebbe bene è ridare indietro l'umiliazione che ho subito, mi spiace ci sono gocce che fanno traboccare un vaso e chi ne è conoscio non si può permettere di giocare con il fuoco e poi lamentarsi anche.
Come ho sempre detto, ci si prendono dei rischi e se ne accettano le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano, a volte si perde a volte si vince.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi stavo tornando a casa con il cellulare nuovo nella scatole, un poco allegro dovevo esserlo ed invece in macchina mi è venuto un pieno attacco di panico condito da dell'ansia oscena. Oggi sono un poco giù,l perchèm continuo a pensare che l'unica cosa che mi farebbe bene è ridare indietro l'umiliazione che ho subito, mi spiace ci sono gocce che fanno traboccare un vaso e chi ne è conoscio non si può permettere di giocare con il fuoco e poi lamentarsi anche.
> Come ho sempre detto, ci si prendono dei rischi e se ne accettano le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano, a volte si perde a volte si vince.


 noi donne sappiamo bene che lo shopping è una cura, ma purtroppo crea dipendenza perchè il piacere che ne deriva è legato solo al momento dell'acquisto e poi evapora.... e si torna a volere una dose.........


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi stavo tornando a casa con il cellulare nuovo nella scatole, un poco allegro dovevo esserlo ed invece in macchina mi è venuto un pieno attacco di panico condito da dell'ansia oscena. Oggi sono un poco giù,l perchèm continuo a pensare che l'unica cosa che mi farebbe bene è ridare indietro l'umiliazione che ho subito, mi spiace ci sono gocce che fanno traboccare un vaso e chi ne è conoscio non si può permettere di giocare con il fuoco e poi lamentarsi anche.
> Come ho sempre detto, *ci si prendono dei rischi e se ne accettano le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano, a volte si perde a volte si vince*.


 come tu hai preso il rischio di fidarti e alla fine hai perso.
sapevi che era una cosa possibile.


----------



## Old danut (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come tu hai preso il rischio di fidarti e alla fine hai perso.
> sapevi che era una cosa possibile.


Potrei dirti che con lei no, non credevo che potesse succedere, nessuno lo credeva possibile da parte sua che non è mai stata la comune ragazza  di 17 anni quando la conobbi. Era meglio quando la conobbi che adesso che è cresciuta, era una persona molto più coomplessa ed importante, ora è solo una ragazza che la dà, null'altro di questo, un essere senza cervello che si gode a farsi vedere in webcam mentre fa da sola.
Lei sapeva che io ne avrei avuto un conrtraccolpo e che doveva prendersi le sue responsabilità, pensate che lei diceva peste e corna della mia ex prima di lei che mi aveva tradito eppure quella ragazza si è comportata in maniera molto migliore di lei, molto più dolce perchè come mii ha sempre detto, l'amore finisce ma rimane l'affetto, non si può fare del male a chi provi questi sentimenti di affetto.
Adesso? Oggi mi metto a leggere una tesi sul vampirismo nella letteratura del novecento in Italia, magari mi passerà il tempo, no?


----------



## Old correntealternata (8 Luglio 2009)

se intendi il perdono del tradimento: io mai.


----------



## Old danut (9 Luglio 2009)

Oggi sono strano, mi sono arreso, ho scavato sino in fondo ed ho accettato di farmi sotterrare. In questi 17 mesi sono diventato un'altra persona totalmente diversa, ho il mio io di una volta che mi da del fallito, ma adesso non sono ne vivo ma neppure morto visto che cammino, sono un ravenant in questo bellissimo mondo, ho il mio tormento che mi prende e dovrò espiare una mia colpa verso me stesso. Prima volevo solo il bene delle persone, per quanto male avevo sopportato non accettavo di farne agli altri, mi dicevo sempre "non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso", adesso mi dico che sono un grande coglione, che sta bene solo chi se ne frega degli altri a prescindere dal male che fa e pensare che io non voglio amare, vorrei adesso solo essere amato un poco e mi basterebbe per come sono diventato.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi sono strano, mi sono arreso, ho scavato sino in fondo ed ho accettato di farmi sotterrare. In questi 17 mesi sono diventato un'altra persona totalmente diversa, ho il mio io di una volta che mi da del fallito, ma adesso non sono ne vivo ma neppure morto visto che cammino, sono un ravenant in questo bellissimo mondo, ho il mio tormento che mi prende e dovrò espiare una mia colpa verso me stesso. Prima volevo solo il bene delle persone, per quanto male avevo sopportato non accettavo di farne agli altri, mi dicevo sempre "non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso", adesso mi dico che sono un grande coglione, che sta bene solo chi se ne frega degli altri a prescindere dal male che fa e pensare che io non voglio amare, vorrei adesso solo essere amato un poco e mi basterebbe per come sono diventato.


se sei veramente in fondo
puoi cominciare a tornar su

smettila di fare il ravAnant, di ravanare nella parte peggiore e più buia di te

esci cresci e prova a rinascere


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se sei veramente in fondo
> puoi cominciare a tornar su
> 
> smettila di fare il ravAnant, di ravanare nella parte peggiore e più buia di te
> ...


seeeeeeeeeeee.....aspetta che mò ti ripropone la solfa di quanto è stato/è vittima....


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeee.....aspetta che mò ti ripropone la solfa di quanto è stato/è vittima....


lo so, lo so.

me lo dicevo mentre postavo

potrei dirti anche come esordirà

ma sono un'inguaribile ottimista


----------



## Old danut (9 Luglio 2009)

Ho il mio 5800 xpress music, ho il mi samsung nc10 ed il collegamento internet mobile a pocchi soldi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non chiedetemi come, ma lo ho! Tutti i giorni me la passo così, invento qualcosa di nuovo, mi informo e faccio altre cose, vivo senza avere uno scopo ben definito, in effetti non ho progetti, non ho idee per me stesso e decisamente non me ne frega averne in nessun modo.
Un lavoro? Per cosa per dimnostrare di essere più bravo di chi? Una famiglia? E perchè se la famiglia è l'inizio e la fine delle maggiori amarezze? Un figlio? ma siamo pazzi? Un figlio non è altro che fonte di delusione, meglio evitare. Giocherò tra me e me per del tem po e mi renderò un poco chiaro quello che voglio!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho il mio 5800 xpress music, ho il mi samsung nc10 ed il collegamento internet mobile a pocchi soldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai che mi sa che stai migliorando?

può sembrare che lo dica per sfottere, ma non è così


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2009)

*???*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sai che mi sa che stai migliorando?
> 
> può sembrare che lo dica per sfottere, ma non è così


Cio credo che non lo dici per sfottere, ma quale sarebbe la fase migliorativa a tuo avviso?
Forse la sua attuale stasi sabbatica perché dubito che sia la sua dichiarata fase di mancanza assoluta di aspettative, previsioni e progetti, e non parlo di rapporto di coppia ma di situazione esistenziale propria.
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Bhe una stasi è meglio che scavare, adesso ho preso atto di essere nella mia bella tomba e si sta tanto comodi!


----------



## Old amarax (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho il mio 5800 xpress music, ho il mi samsung nc10 ed il collegamento internet mobile a pocchi soldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dan...il lavoro serve anche per avere i soldi per vivere come ti pare.
Il resto se viene, viene.
Perchè non parli più della ragazza che sta lavorando in Grecia?


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> [/b]
> Perchè non parli più della ragazza che sta lavorando in Grecia?


Vedi, non parlo più di lei perchè è tornata anticipatamente dalla Grecia visto che era inabitabile per lei il posto dove lavorava, il bagno era ostruito e non riuscivano sistemarlo (tecnici che non sono riusciti a cambiare un miserabile tubo neon e che non sapevano esistesse lo starter), serratura inesistente e tecco crollato nel bel mezzo del periodo con una invasione successiva di insetti. E' tornata delusa dall'esperienza e non pagata, non le hanno neppure dato i rimborsi che le avevano detto ne avrebbe avuto diritto ed ha speso di suo moltissimi soldi per lavorare come una schiava,
Fine della cosa? Lei sta cercando come una pazza lavoro qua da noi, però delusa dal lavoro ha deciso di voler pensare solo a quello per il momento perchè è "confusa" e non ha le forze per pensare "all'altro".
Visto che è stata lei a farsi avanti con me la cosa mi è stata piuttosto sul *bip*, visto che l'ultima volta che ci eravamo visti tutto era bello e poi dopo nulla senza mai vederci e siccome io sono una person a categorica non voglio al mio fianco una ragazza che per un problema lavorativo possa mettere in dubbio tutto, non è accettabile e questo per me è un grandissimo difetto ed ho deciso di non aspettarla, mi faccio la mia vita e se lei davvero mi vorrà dovrà adesso faticare tanto, visto che io le promisi di aspettarla, cosa che ho fatto e cosa a cui ho tenuto parola.
Del resto un lavoro io non riesco a farlo, i miei attacchi di panico mi rendono fuori dal mondo, non  ascolto più nulla dfall'esterno ed in quei momenti non riesco a pensare che a me stesso per salvarmi dal dolore. In un certo senso se fossi stato un dipendente sarei già stato in malattia.

Intanto le persone vicino a me vogliono farmi ricoverare in una clinica specialistica con gruppi di psicologi per fortuna convenzionata e molto nota in Italia, che si chiama villa S. giusto il nome della stronza che mi ha messo in questa mia crisi di identità.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedi, non parlo più di lei perchè è tornata anticipatamente dalla Grecia visto che era inabitabile per lei il posto dove lavorava, il bagno era ostruito e non riuscivano sistemarlo (tecnici che non sono riusciti a cambiare un miserabile tubo neon e che non sapevano esistesse lo starter), serratura inesistente e tecco crollato nel bel mezzo del periodo con una invasione successiva di insetti. E' tornata delusa dall'esperienza e non pagata, non le hanno neppure dato i rimborsi che le avevano detto ne avrebbe avuto diritto ed ha speso di suo moltissimi soldi per lavorare come una schiava,
> Fine della cosa? Lei sta cercando come una pazza lavoro qua da noi, però delusa dal lavoro ha deciso di voler pensare solo a quello per il momento perchè è "confusa" e non ha le forze per pensare "all'altro".
> Visto che è stata lei a farsi avanti con me la cosa mi è stata piuttosto sul *bip*, visto che l'ultima volta che ci eravamo visti tutto era bello e poi dopo nulla senza mai vederci e siccome io sono una person a categorica non voglio al mio fianco una ragazza che per un problema lavorativo possa mettere in dubbio tutto, non è accettabile e questo per me è un grandissimo difetto ed ho deciso di non aspettarla, mi faccio la mia vita e se lei davvero mi vorrà dovrà adesso faticare tanto, visto che io le promisi di aspettarla, cosa che ho fatto e cosa a cui ho tenuto parola.
> *Del resto un lavoro io non riesco a farlo, i miei attacchi di panico mi rendono fuori dal mondo, non ascolto più nulla dfall'esterno ed in quei momenti non riesco a pensare che a me stesso per salvarmi dal dolore.* In un certo senso se fossi stato un dipendente sarei già stato in malattia.
> ...


 Hai pensato che come tu non vuoi una persona indecisa, forse lei non riesce a pensarsi accanto ad un uomo che per un tradimento che dovrebbe essere superato, non è in grado di lavorare o vivere una vita normale? che forse non accetta il tuo non reagire come le sembra ovvio se fossi innamorato di lei? che forse non può supportare te in questo momento nel percorso di guarigione perchè le avrebbe bisogno di essere supportata come persona? 
io credo che non si debba pretendere nè di amare nè di essere amati se non si sta bene con se stessi, se non si è in equilibrio. 
il risultato è solo un disastro.... stampelle su stampelle... ma due persone non si mettono insieme per sostenersi, ma solo per arricchirsi....


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Hai pensato che come tu non vuoi una persona indecisa, forse lei non riesce a pensarsi accanto ad un uomo che per un tradimento che dovrebbe essere superato, non è in grado di lavorare o vivere una vita normale? che forse non accetta il tuo non reagire come le sembra ovvio se fossi innamorato di lei? che forse non può supportare te in questo momento nel percorso di guarigione perchè le avrebbe bisogno di essere supportata come persona?
> io credo che non si debba pretendere nè di amare nè di essere amati se non si sta bene con se stessi, se non si è in equilibrio.
> il risultato è solo un disastro.... stampelle su stampelle... ma due persone* non si mettono insieme per sostenersi, ma solo per arricchirsi...*.


Non mi piace tanto come concetto
sostenere= dare
Arricchirsi= prendere


----------



## Amoremio (10 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cio credo che non lo dici per sfottere, ma quale sarebbe la fase migliorativa a tuo avviso?
> Forse la sua attuale stasi sabbatica perché dubito che sia la sua dichiarata fase di mancanza assoluta di aspettative, previsioni e progetti, e non parlo di rapporto di coppia ma di situazione esistenziale propria.
> Bruja


impressione sottile dovuta al fatto che in altre circostanze avrebbe esordito in tutt'altro modo, tipo:
Amoremio ....  
ti dirò una cosa ... (eventualmente con aggiunta qualificativa del genere "oscena", "che ti sconvolgerà" , ecc.) 

e nel prosieguo si sarebbe lanciato in un riassunto "tosto ed intostante" di tutte le sue vicissitudini con eventuale aggiunta di nuovi dettagli a supporto.

lo so che magari è solo una fase un po' diversa 
ma è la prima volta che lo leggo così da quando ha cominciato a scrivere

spero che si tratti di un buon segno
spero anche che freni l'autolesionismo che, dopo aver letto queste parole, lo spingerà a dimostrare che non è così e che lui è irrecuperabile

rispetto all'inizio, ho visto un miglioramento lieve anche quando ha cominciato ad inserirsi negli altri 3d, in principio a sproposito e parlando solo di sè, poi con riferimenti sempre più calzanti con la discussione non sua, e poi con sintetici post congruenti e privi degli sproloqui personali, invero pallosissimi e ripetitivi, cui ci aveva abituato

ma io sono un'inguaribile ottimista (se no avrei smesso di scrivergli)


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non mi piace tanto come concetto
> sostenere= dare
> Arricchirsi= prendere


 arricchirsi= dare, ognuno, un pezzo di sè e comprendere dall'altro, collaborando.
Sostenere= prendere, per me, dato che nel sostenere chi ha bisogno è chi prende!!
Comunque il sostenere è ottima cosa, ma se ci si mette insieme con lo scopo di sostenersi si ottengono per lo più macerie. 
Il  matrimonio e la coppia dovrebbero essere frutto di scelte in cui ci siano alternative valide: sto solo, e sto bene anche solo, o scelgo te e voglio arricchirmi e arricchirti con la relazione? 
intendo questo.


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Decisamente io ho già dato in passato, adesso scusate questo mio egoismo ma è il mondo femminile che deve darmi qualcosa per darmi interesse, se no personalmente evito. Sarò diventato un uomo di merda, ma sapere che tutte le ragazze della mia vita hanno solo voluto essere amate per soddisfare un loro bisogno mi ha reso incapace di dare a prescindere.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Decisamente io ho già dato in passato, adesso scusate questo mio egoismo ma è il mondo femminile che deve darmi qualcosa per darmi interesse, se no personalmente evito. Sarò diventato un uomo di merda, ma sapere che tutte le ragazze della mia vita hanno solo voluto essere amate per soddisfare un loro bisogno mi ha reso incapace di dare a prescindere.


 ma tu hai mai pensato alla TUA sindrome da crocerossino?
Perchè mettersi con donne che cercano da te conferme, sostegno, soddisfacimento di loro bisogni, non è mica normale!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E aggiungo che non mi metto con un uomo per rappacificarlo col genere femminile nè ho intenzione di scontare le colpe delle donne del mondo...


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu hai mai pensato alla TUA sindrome da crocerossino?
> Perchè mettersi con donne che cercano da te conferme, sostegno, soddisfacimento di loro bisogni, non è mica normale!!
> 
> 
> ...


ma io non lo dico alle ragazze, semplicemente mi faccio i fatti miei.
mai capitato di conoscere ragazzi che erano molto per i fatti loro? che si uscivano e si vedeva che c'era interesse ma che...a volte potevano essere contradittori? Io ne consco a iosa, di uomini che ti fanno una bella sorpresa una sera e la sera dopo si scordano della cena che si era programmata e vanno a giocare a calcetto con gli amici, alla fine è un dato di fatto, si diventa così volenti o nolenti.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma io non lo dico alle ragazze, semplicemente mi faccio i fatti miei.
> mai capitato di conoscere ragazzi che erano molto per i fatti loro? *che si uscivano e si vedeva che c'era interesse ma che...a volte potevano essere contradittori*? Io ne consco a iosa, di uomini che ti fanno una bella sorpresa una sera e la sera dopo si scordano della cena che si era programmata e vanno a giocare a calcetto con gli amici, alla fine è un dato di fatto, si diventa così volenti o nolenti.


 sì, e li evito come la peste!!
l'ultimo un collega, che mi fece intendere un interesse in un paio di incroci casuali, ma poi magari non si faceva avanti veramente.
Com'è finita?
che un giorno un tipo che non mi ero mai filata granchè mi ha chiesto di uscire con dolcezza e interesse reale, ho accettato e.... ora è il mio ganzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco cosa accade.. .ci si perde le occasioni e si perdono persone che potevano essere speciali.
io non mi pento affatto, ma chi sta lì con le proprie paturnie e vede il resto del mondo costruirsi la vita, non si pente ogni tanto? non si domanda se non dovrebbe cercare se stesso e capire cosa vuole e raggiungerlo?
io ho capito cosa volevo dallo studio e l'ho perseguito,  mi son resa conto che volevo una storia seria con un uomo che mi volesse e non mi accontento di nulla di meno e così via,... 
per questo credo che la mia relazione attuale funzioni: siamo adulti e stiamo insieme perchè è bello e lo vogliamo ogni giorno, non perchè senza l'altro non potremmo stare...


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Ma il fatto è questo, una donna come vivrebbe il fatto che io se veedo un relativo interesse ci provo anche, ma poi durante la settimana voglio i miei cavolo di spazi...peer leggere, per scrivere, per uscire e per farmi i beati cavoli miei. Io semplicemente ho scoperto che gli abbindolatori sono quelli che vincono e poi si fanno i cavoli loro e non temete, ci siete passate quasi tutte per gli abbindolatori, il famoso credevo fosse amore ma era un uomo sbagliato.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma il fatto è questo, una donna come vivrebbe il fatto che io se veedo un relativo interesse ci provo anche, ma poi durante la settimana voglio i miei cavolo di spazi...peer leggere, per scrivere, per uscire e per farmi i beati cavoli miei. Io semplicemente ho scoperto che gli abbindolatori sono quelli che vincono e poi si fanno i cavoli loro e non temete, ci siete passate quasi tutte per gli abbindolatori, il famoso credevo fosse amore ma era un uomo sbagliato.


 infatti.... quello col quale non si costruisce nulla....
che magari rimedia pure la scopata (forse) o una relazione ma poi...... solo era e solo rimane e noi ce ne andiamo verso un progetto vero con una persona che si metta in gioco sul serio.
E per mettersi in gioco non intendo certo dedicare all'altro ogni minuto!! ma intendo avere la volontà di costruire una cosa vera con quella persona.


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Semplicemente io voglio prove di questo voler costruire una cosa vera e solo allora giocherò alle regole dettate, non voglio più il dover giocare alle regole solite e poi finire alle regole dell'altra persona perchè è o stronza o immatura o seriamente tr0ietta. Mi spiace, i volevo costruire qualcosa, ma quel qualcosa dovrà avere delle prove della volonta che non è data da sole inutili e vuote parole d'amore.
Per ora mi accontento di me stesso e dei beni materiali, tanto alla fine l'amore è solo una bella illusione di tante persone, è solo la volontà  che conta e quella scarseggia per davvero.


----------



## Old veronika (10 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Semplicemente io voglio prove di questo voler costruire una cosa vera e solo allora giocherò alle regole dettate, non voglio più il dover giocare alle regole solite e poi finire alle regole dell'altra persona perchè è o stronza o immatura o seriamente tr0ietta. Mi spiace, i volevo costruire qualcosa, ma quel qualcosa dovrà avere delle prove della volonta che non è data da sole inutili e vuote parole d'amore.
> Per ora mi accontento di me stesso e dei beni materiali, tanto alla fine l'amore è solo una bella illusione di tante persone, è solo la volontà che conta e quella scarseggia per davvero.


 non dovresti far pagare le colpe delle tue ex a chi ti sta vicino per la prima volta, capisco la paura di soffrire ancora, ma associare un comportamento ad eventi che hai vissuto in passato no! Prova a lasciarti scivolare di dosso cio' che ti e' successo, guarda con occhi nuovi chi non ti ha mai fatto del male, non essere cosi' determinato a pansare che il genere femminile sia solo quello che hai conosciuto tu. E rifletti anche sul fatto che se le tue ex sono state per te deludenti, forse sei attirato da cose che a lungo andare non vanno bene per te. Succede anche alle donne, con il fascino del bello e tenebroso, un susseguirsi di insuccessi , ma si sapeva gia' in partenza.


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

ma che, le due ragazze che mi hanno tradito non avevano nulla in comun, solo una cosa, gli occhi azzurri e basta, caratterialmente totalmente differenti, fisicamente anche ma di certo in comune avevano l'idea di essere solo due poco di buono.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2009)

*Coerentemente col personaggio...*



danut ha detto:


> Vedi, non parlo più di lei perchè è tornata anticipatamente dalla Grecia visto che era inabitabile per lei il posto dove lavorava, il bagno era ostruito e non riuscivano sistemarlo (tecnici che non sono riusciti a cambiare un miserabile tubo neon e che non sapevano esistesse lo starter), serratura inesistente e tecco crollato nel bel mezzo del periodo con una invasione successiva di insetti. E' tornata delusa dall'esperienza e non pagata, non le hanno neppure dato i rimborsi che le avevano detto ne avrebbe avuto diritto ed ha speso di suo moltissimi soldi per lavorare come una schiava,
> Fine della cosa? Lei sta cercando come una pazza lavoro qua da noi, però delusa dal lavoro ha deciso di voler pensare solo a quello per il momento perchè è "confusa" e non ha le forze per pensare "all'altro".
> Visto che è stata lei a farsi avanti con me la cosa mi è stata piuttosto sul *bip*, visto che l'ultima volta che ci eravamo visti tutto era bello e poi dopo nulla senza mai vederci e siccome io sono una person a categorica non voglio al mio fianco una ragazza che per un problema lavorativo possa mettere in dubbio tutto, non è accettabile e questo per me è un grandissimo difetto ed ho deciso di non aspettarla, mi faccio la mia vita e se lei davvero mi vorrà dovrà adesso faticare tanto, visto che io le promisi di aspettarla, cosa che ho fatto e cosa a cui ho tenuto parola.
> Del resto un lavoro io non riesco a farlo, i miei attacchi di panico mi rendono fuori dal mondo, non ascolto più nulla dfall'esterno ed in quei momenti non riesco a pensare che a me stesso per salvarmi dal dolore. In un certo senso se fossi stato un dipendente sarei già stato in malattia.
> ...


La tua mancanza di comprensione, il tuo egoismo, la tua accidia ti portano solo ciò che ti meriti: restar solo! 

Poi puoi provare a raccontarla a tutto il mondo (e soprattutto a te stesso) che non eri così, che eri il meglio, il più altruista....ma le balle stan in pochi posti (come diceva rocco!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E mò parti pure con la litania, che lo sai che ti meriti questo, che il mondo è cattivo, che nessuno ti capisce...etc etc...


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago, conosci quella che si chiama una crisi di identità? Ti sei mai chiesto come riuscivo ad essere così cattivo e fare volontariato? Ti sei mai chiesto come ha fatto la mia prima ragazza a stare con me per 5 anni e mezzo per poi tradirmi e scoprire dopo che le piacevano anche le donne? (e scemo io che dissi di no ad una cosa a tre). In una crisi di indentità si sa chi si era ma non si sa chi si è e se credi che io tratti male le ragazze che escono con me ti sbagli, anche perchè l'ultima se fosse così non credo che standomi lontano avrebbe capito quanto sono negativo, ma forse frequentandomi, no?


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

Posso capire che tu creda quello che vuoi e sei libero di farlo, ma posso dirti che così non ero un tempo, avevo i miei difetti ma neppure quelli ho più! In assurdo ho difetti e pregi differenti da prima e anche se so chi ero non riesco a capire come tornare così, o meglio io lo so, ma è una strada impraticabile, l'avere fiducia ancora.


----------



## Old danut (11 Luglio 2009)

Oggi fase orribile del mio stato d'animo. Sono già brillo adesso vorrei vedere stasera.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Luglio 2009)

*prosit!*



danut ha detto:


> Oggi fase orribile del mio stato d'animo. Sono già brillo adesso vorrei vedere stasera.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi fase orribile del mio stato d'animo. Sono già brillo adesso vorrei vedere stasera.


io non vorrei vederlo
e così pure tua madre e i tuoi amici
che potreero deprimersi alquanto per non essere in grado di aiutarli

la stronzilla invece potrebbe compiacersi per il potere che esercita ancora su di te

tu si che sai rendere felice una persona, peccato che non sai scegliere chi


----------



## Old danut (11 Luglio 2009)

L'alcool è l'unica cosa che mi calma, nessuno mi vede bere e nessuno se ne accorge, non finisco sbronzo come non mai, semplicemente un poco rintronato, quel poco che mi serve per andare a farmi un sonnellino e pensare a dopo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> L'alcool è l'unica cosa che mi calma, nessuno mi vede bere e nessuno se ne accorge, non finisco sbronzo come non mai, semplicemente un poco rintronato, quel poco che mi serve per andare a farmi un sonnellino e pensare a dopo.


e allora vai a nanna danut

e sogna le cose belle che la vita ti può riservare se sai lottare per meritarle
ed anche se arrivano insieme a quelle brutte che non meriti, pazienza

ascoltami, Dan
perchè io oggi sto molto giù, eppure continuo a lottare, anche contro le scelte facili


----------



## Old danut (11 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio, sono 20 anni che lotto solo per avere una vita normale, non per avere mari e monti, ma io vorrei solo un briciolo di serenità. Ieri sono andato dallo psichiatra ed alla fine adesso finalmente avrò quello che mi serviva, uno psicologo che mi segue totalmente gratuitamente...però in questo stato per avere qualcosa bisogna finire davvero troppe volte in pronto soccorso!
Amoremio, io mi sono chiuso in me stesso, me lo ricordo bene come è, adesso vivo con gli altri imitando personalità che non sono assolutamente la mia, ho bisogno di accettazione, non riesco più subire neppure una critica senza finire a terra come non mai e purtroppo mi è stato detto che se non mi faccio aiutare non ne uscirò mai fuori con la mia volontà.
Ogni santo giorno che mi sveglio mi chiedo quanto di vero ci sia stato in questa mia vita, vorrei tanto che fosse un sogno e svegliarmi ad 11 anni il 21 Dicembre e sapere che mio papà è ancora li e questo è stato tutto un bruttissimo sogno, forse un poco troppo lungo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

> danut ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Amoremio, sono 20 anni che lotto solo per avere una vita normale, non per avere mari e monti, ma io vorrei solo un briciolo di serenità. Ieri sono andato dallo psichiatra ed alla fine adesso finalmente avrò quello che mi serviva, *uno psicologo che mi segue totalmente gratuitamente.*..però in questo stato per avere qualcosa bisogna finire davvero troppe volte in pronto soccorso!
> ...


quando metaolizzerai questo evento, riuscirai a ricondurre il rapporto con quella ragazza a ciò che dovrebbe essere: un rapporto giovanile che non era destinato a diventare nient'altro


----------



## Old danut (11 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando metaolizzerai questo evento, riuscirai a ricondurre il rapporto con quella ragazza a ciò che dovrebbe essere: un rapporto giovanile che non era destinato a diventare nient'altro


Può essere ma rapporto giovanile o no in nessun caso viene scusato il tradimento da parte del tradito, non c'è età  che rende scusanti, grave è e grave rimane. Purtroppo mi mette amarezza quanto lei sapesse che una cosa del genere mi avrebbe ucciso e non si è fatta alcuna remora di farmela e dopo 8 giorni solo che mi aveva detto di sua iniziativa "ti amo!", quanto sono vuote le parole!


----------



## Old danut (12 Luglio 2009)

Oggi la giornata era bella ed in buona compagnia di una grande amica che in questi 6 mesi mi è mancata davvero tanto! Oggi sole sole sole e tanta acqua condita da una buona compagnia mi ha tirato su il morale, forse ci sono ancora persone decenti nel mondo, vanno solo scovate.
Ma accidenti non sarebbe meglio far fuori le persone scarse?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi la giornata era bella ed in buona compagnia di una grande amica che in questi 6 mesi mi è mancata davvero tanto! Oggi sole sole sole e tanta acqua condita da una buona compagnia mi ha tirato su il morale, forse ci sono ancora persone decenti nel mondo, vanno solo scovate.
> Ma accidenti non sarebbe meglio far fuori le persone scarse?


no
servono, come le zanzare, per farti apprezzare meglio le altre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amoremio, sono 20 anni che lotto solo per avere una vita normale, non per avere mari e monti, ma io vorrei solo un briciolo di serenità. *Ieri sono andato dallo psichiatra ed alla fine adesso finalmente avrò quello che mi serviva, uno psicologo che mi segue totalmente gratuitamente...*però in questo stato per avere qualcosa bisogna finire davvero troppe volte in pronto soccorso!
> Amoremio, io mi sono chiuso in me stesso, me lo ricordo bene come è, adesso vivo con gli altri imitando personalità che non sono assolutamente la mia, ho bisogno di accettazione, non riesco più subire neppure una critica senza finire a terra come non mai e purtroppo mi è stato detto che se non mi faccio aiutare non ne uscirò mai fuori con la mia volontà.
> Ogni santo giorno che mi sveglio mi chiedo quanto di vero ci sia stato in questa mia vita, vorrei tanto che fosse un sogno e svegliarmi ad 11 anni il 21 Dicembre e sapere che mio papà è ancora li e questo è stato tutto un bruttissimo sogno, forse un poco troppo lungo.


 Oh una bella notizia!!!

Però dovrai abbassare un po' di difese e ammettere che non è con quella ragazza che ce l'hai (anche perché, come tutti ti hanno detto, non puoi caricarla della responsabilità del tuo star male da ventanni solo perché gliene avevi parlato ...allora dovresti prendertela anche con noi per quel che ci hai raccontato), ma con qualcuno verso il quale ti senti in colpa a riconoscere di avere del risentimento.


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa, per me questa è una buona notizia, ma con quella ragazza ce l'avrò perchè non solo le parlai, ma era ben conscia del fatto che un tradimento mi avrebbe distrutto dentro e sapendolo ha voluto giocare con il fuoco e nascondersi dietro il paparino per non pagarne le conseguenze. Lei con me ha un debito che crea interessi, se non mi chiederà scusa prima o poi nella mia vita quando più me ne verrà utile andrò a risquoterlo, non mi importa della vita che avrà, della famiglia o del lavoro, ma adesso sono io a scegliere il tutto, visto che come ho detto lei sapeva benissimo quello che stava facendo e non  è capitato che mi ha tradito magari uscendo il fattaccio, ma è stato premeditato.
Persa, come con l'assassino di mio padre e tutte le persone che hanno avuto qualcosa a che vedere di brutto nella mia vita devo dire che la ruota gira, e se non è il fato sarò io a compiere, nel frattempo una persona di quelle si è suicidata...basta aspettare un poco.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

A Charles...datte 'na calmata!


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

Se le cose fossero andate diversamentre avrei compreso, se fossi stato lasciato da una ragazza che 8 giorni prima di tradirmi mi ha detto svegliandosi "ti amo!" sarebbe stato diverso, forse la fiducia nelle persone che è la fondamenta della mia vita non sarebbe crollata, adesso devo semplicemente togliermi tutti i sassolini dalle scarpe, ho capito che credere nel futuro ed andare avanti lasciando perdere le cose è da perdenti, ho perso troppe volte ed ora è il momento di mostrare che non sono una persona debole. Mi spiace non è vendetta ma un riappropriarsi di me stesso alle spalle degli altri, ma di certo persone non innocenti e con colpe ben definite, quindi nessun senso di colpa, forse solo un poco di dispiacere, perchè le cose potrebbero sempre andare meglio e come dico sempre delle scuse sincere potrebbero farmi ricredere di tutto, ma tanto so che queste non verranno, i 20 enni della nostra società sono scusati di tutto, emeriti fessi in un mondo che li lascia compiere le loro bravate.


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se le cose fossero andate diversamentre avrei compreso, se fossi stato lasciato da una ragazza che 8 giorni prima di tradirmi mi ha detto svegliandosi "ti amo!" sarebbe stato diverso, forse la fiducia nelle persone che è la fondamenta della mia vita non sarebbe crollata, adesso devo semplicemente togliermi tutti i sassolini dalle scarpe, ho capito che credere nel futuro ed andare avanti lasciando perdere le cose è da perdenti, ho perso troppe volte ed ora è il momento di mostrare che non sono una persona debole. Mi spiace non è vendetta ma un riappropriarsi di me stesso alle spalle degli altri, ma di certo persone non innocenti e con colpe ben definite, quindi nessun senso di colpa, forse solo un poco di dispiacere, perchè le cose potrebbero sempre andare meglio e come dico sempre delle scuse sincere potrebbero farmi ricredere di tutto, ma tanto so che queste non verranno, i 20 enni della nostra società sono scusati di tutto, emeriti fessi in un mondo che li lascia compiere le loro bravate.


 mi sa che lo psicologo che ti prendera' in cura dovra' a sua volta farsi curare da uno bravo bravo.... io non ci capisco niente, vedo solo tanta rabbia


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mi sa che lo psicologo che ti prendera' in cura dovra' a sua volta farsi curare da uno bravo bravo.... io non ci capisco niente, vedo solo tanta rabbia


"Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te!" Io faccio fatica a dare fiducia alla gente, ma quando la do per me tradirla sia in amore che in amicizia con bugie ed altre lordure è qualcosa di orribile, più di cose che per la norma possono sembrare schifezze. Troppe persone mi si sono avvicinate, troppe persone hanno voluto sembrare ottime e tante sono state eliminate perchè hanno voluto sfruttare la mia fiducia per scopi propri fottendosene della mia persona, ma ovviamente ho sempre anticipato. Non me lo aspettavo da questa ragazza, decisamente nessuno se lo aspettava che una ragazza così gentile e sincera potesse diventare un mostro di bugie e di egoismo pronta a tutto pur di stare meglio lei, anche sfruttare il suo ex ragazzo cornificato, non c'è pedono per l'avermi avvelenato i ricordi.


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> "Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te!" Io faccio fatica a dare fiducia alla gente, ma quando la do per me tradirla sia in amore che in amicizia con bugie ed altre lordure è qualcosa di orribile, più di cose che per la norma possono sembrare schifezze. Troppe persone mi si sono avvicinate, troppe persone hanno voluto sembrare ottime e tante sono state eliminate perchè hanno voluto sfruttare la mia fiducia per scopi propri fottendosene della mia persona, ma ovviamente ho sempre anticipato. Non me lo aspettavo da questa ragazza, decisamente nessuno se lo aspettava che una ragazza così gentile e sincera potesse diventare un mostro di bugie e di egoismo pronta a tutto pur di stare meglio lei, anche sfruttare il suo ex ragazzo cornificato, non c'è pedono per l'avermi avvelenato i ricordi.


 hai le tue ragioni, ma cosi' ti stai avvelenando da solo il tuo presente


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se le cose fossero andate diversamentre avrei compreso, se fossi stato lasciato da una ragazza che 8 giorni prima di tradirmi mi ha detto svegliandosi "ti amo!" sarebbe stato diverso, forse la fiducia nelle persone che è la fondamenta della mia vita non sarebbe crollata, adesso devo semplicemente togliermi tutti i sassolini dalle scarpe, ho capito che credere nel futuro ed andare avanti lasciando perdere le cose è da perdenti, ho perso troppe volte ed ora è il momento di mostrare che non sono una persona debole. Mi spiace non è vendetta ma un riappropriarsi di me stesso alle spalle degli altri, ma di certo persone non innocenti e con colpe ben definite, quindi nessun senso di colpa, forse solo un poco di dispiacere, perchè le cose potrebbero sempre andare meglio e come dico sempre delle scuse sincere potrebbero farmi ricredere di tutto, ma tanto so che queste non verranno, i* 20 enni della nostra società sono scusati di tutto, emeriti fessi in un mondo che li lascia compiere le loro bravate*.


 esattamente la definizione che darei ora di te: come se essere stato tradito potesse e dovesse scusarti di tutto: disasto all'università, asocialità, accidia, minacce, correre con l'auto, se non peggio.
E sappi che superare le delusioni con le proprie forze e lasciando perdere i torti subiti non è da perdenti, ma da Uomini, capaci di dimostrare che sono forti a dispetto di chi gli vuol male. I deboli son quelli che devono rivalersi e lagnarsi.


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande, l'ho fatto e rifatto e sai con che risultati? Che a nessuno è mai fregato nulla, che non è vero che il rialzarsi è il maggior torto da fare a chi ci ha fatto del male, perchè a chi è così non frega un emerito nulla degli altri, sono solo parassiti e a tali esseri solo una cosa conta, se stessi. Mi sono rialzato 1000 volte e sempre con la fiducia nel futuro, sempre con ottimismo però mai una volta mi è capitato che una persona che mi aveva fatto un torto volesse rivoltare le cose contro di me dicendomi cose odiose sul come ero, perchè decisamente da li mi sono venuti i dubbi, da li mi è venuta la mia crisi di identità.
Se ero una persona così di merda perchè ero presuntuoso, il mio migliore amico però dice sempre a ragione, allora non devo essere me stesso, quindi quella ragazza è riuscita nel suo intento, quello di avere altri ma fare in modo che nessuna altra donna sia la mia "regina", termine che ha coniato lei stessa.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, l'ho fatto e rifatto e sai con che risultati? Che a nessuno è mai fregato nulla, che non è vero che il rialzarsi è il maggior torto da fare a chi ci ha fatto del male, perchè a chi è così non frega un emerito nulla degli altri, sono solo parassiti e a tali esseri solo una cosa conta, se stessi. Mi sono rialzato 1000 volte e sempre con la fiducia nel futuro, sempre con ottimismo però mai una volta mi è capitato che una persona che mi aveva fatto un torto volesse rivoltare le cose contro di me dicendomi cose odiose sul come ero, perchè decisamente da li mi sono venuti i dubbi, da li mi è venuta la mia crisi di identità.
> Se ero una persona così di merda perchè ero presuntuoso, il mio migliore amico però dice sempre a ragione, allora non devo essere me stesso, quindi quella ragazza è riuscita nel suo intento, quello di avere altri ma fare in modo che nessuna altra donna sia la mia "regina", termine che ha coniato lei stessa.


e invece a mia cugina è capitato di essere lasciata a 6 mesi dalle nozze con la lista completa dei suoi torti, delle sue incapacità e mancanze, con l'elenco di quello che non la rendeva una donna da sposare. salvo scoprire per puro caso che dopo 10gg lui andava in vacanza con un'altra... l'amante..... 
Eppure oggi è una donna forte, ha sposato un uomo che la ama, hanno un figlio meraviglioso, è felice.
Ci sono persone che si rialzano, con fatica immane, anche da bastonate enormi, come la tua, peggio della tua, e ci sono persone che non vogliono rialzarsi. Che pensano non ne valga la pena (come fai tu ora), quasi a dire: per chi? 
PER TE!


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande, ma tua cugina non aveva un trascorso di 20 anni di merda e di gente a cui si è data fiducia che l'hanno puntualmente tradita. Ora comprendo quanto sia stupido il mio voler dare fiducia alle persone, gli esseri umani sono animali e come tali vanno mediamente trattati, nascondendo il meglio di se e dando solo un simulacro di quello che può sembrare bello, lasciando puntualmente il dubbio del perchè ogni tanto si riesce a fare cose stupende...e nel resto della vita si trattano tutti di merda. Diciamocelo, gli stronzi bestiali sono i più fortunati per questo.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, ma tua cugina non aveva un trascorso di 20 anni di merda e di gente a cui si è data fiducia che l'hanno puntualmente tradita. Ora comprendo quanto sia stupido il mio voler dare fiducia alle persone, gli esseri umani sono animali e come tali vanno mediamente trattati, nascondendo il meglio di se e dando solo un simulacro di quello che può sembrare bello, lasciando puntualmente il dubbio del perchè ogni tanto si riesce a fare cose stupende...e nel resto della vita si trattano tutti di merda. Diciamocelo, gli stronzi bestiali sono i più fortunati per questo.


 ma che ne sai? invece lei ha subito ben di peggio anche dal passato. e dal presente.
se anche ci fosse un solo uomo buono al mondo, non varrebbe la pena cercarlo, come diogene? 
e come credi tu di essere un uomo cui vale la pena dar fiducia, non ci potrebbe essere anche solo un altro/a che lo merita?


----------



## Old danut (14 Luglio 2009)

Grande, anche mia madre mi diceva chiaro e tondo chee da quando ero picccolo er nettamente diverso nei miei modi dagli altri, più buono e con la tendenza a non voler fare del male. L'unico  male che ho fatto è stato per reazione ed è stato razionale, ragionato per fare in modo che la gente non mi mettesse i piedi in testa, ma io nella mia realtà sarei pacifico come non mai, sempre calmo e sorridente, così riesco ad essere sempre quando vedo M. e non mi capacito di questo mio ritrovare me stesso in quei momenti. La domanda che mi assilla è "ma chi è il vero Daniele? Quello che ha vissuto sino a 17 mesi fa oppure quello che c'è adesso? Chi sono io davvero?"


----------



## Old danut (15 Luglio 2009)

Cosa sono adesso? Un simpatico alcoolista, che si fa di Cipralex, Depakin chrono, di un'altra cosa che mi rincoglionisce ed ovviamente di alcool! Che bella la vita, in teoria uil tutto servirebbe per ripartire, ma come faccio se mi si incatea in una demenza totale?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Cosa sono adesso? Un simpatico alcoolista, che si fa di Cipralex, Depakin chrono, di un'altra cosa che mi rincoglionisce ed ovviamente di alcool! Che bella la vita, in teoria uil tutto servirebbe per ripartire, ma come faccio se mi si incatea in una demenza totale?


ma perchè non ti metti a far sport ? magari scarichi  , arrivi a casa stanco e invece di bere te ne vai a dormire .


----------



## Old danut (15 Luglio 2009)

faccio già sport! Non serve a nulla, mi carica ancora maggiormente


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> faccio già sport! Non serve a nulla, mi carica ancora maggiormente


che sport fai ? 
mai provata la capoeira ?


----------



## Old danut (15 Luglio 2009)

Corro e faccio palestra, tutti i giorni sono in movimento e più abituo il mio corpo allo sport più il mio cervello si permette di vagare con il solo risultato che al 12 kilometro io sono fisicamente magari un poco stanco ma mentalmente carico come una balista.


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Corro e faccio palestra, tutti i giorni sono in movimento e più abituo il mio corpo allo sport più il mio cervello si permette di vagare con il solo risultato che al 12 kilometro io sono fisicamente magari un poco stanco ma mentalmente carico come una balista.


prova con lo sport che ti ho detto . una o due lezioni di prova sono gratuite , secondo me cambieresti non poco .


----------



## Old danut (15 Luglio 2009)

vedrò, al massimo mi attacco alla pinta di birra finito tutto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se le cose fossero andate diversamentre avrei compreso, se fossi stato lasciato da una ragazza che 8 giorni prima di tradirmi mi ha detto svegliandosi "ti amo!" sarebbe stato diverso, forse la fiducia nelle persone che è la fondamenta della mia vita non sarebbe crollata, adesso devo semplicemente togliermi tutti i sassolini dalle scarpe, ho capito che credere nel futuro ed andare avanti lasciando perdere le cose è da perdenti, ho perso troppe volte ed ora è il momento di mostrare che non sono una persona debole. *Mi spiace non è vendetta ma un riappropriarsi di me stesso alle spalle degli altri*, ma di certo persone non innocenti e con colpe ben definite, quindi nessun senso di colpa, forse solo un poco di dispiacere, perchè le cose potrebbero sempre andare meglio e come dico sempre delle scuse sincere potrebbero farmi ricredere di tutto, ma tanto so che queste non verranno, i 20 enni della nostra società sono scusati di tutto, emeriti fessi in un mondo che li lascia compiere le loro bravate.


e meno male che hai empre detto di avere un senso della giustizia molto forte. Per me come essere umano, coportandoti e ragionando così, vali molto di meno di quanto tu creda che valga la tua ex.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> prova con lo sport che ti ho detto . una o due lezioni di prova sono gratuite , secondo me cambieresti non poco .


 bellissima la capoeira spere'


----------



## Old LordSoth (15 Luglio 2009)

Essendo io Danut dico solo che sono un coglione che crede che la forma nonvalga il contenuto, si vede che al mondo conta solo la forma.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2009)

non credere di poter aver ragione 
tu sai bene che  chi vuole che il contenuto venga capito ed apprezzato si esprime in forme conseguenti
le cose che dici incitano oggettivamente a comportamenti violenti e sono spesso dirette a persone che si trovano in una situazione di fragilità, magari meno cronicizzata della tua, ma comunque di fragilità
se smettessi di fare il ragazzino e dimostrassi un po' di rispetto per chi ti legge, per chi perde il suo tempo con te e per chi ti ha fatto riammettere in passato potresti fare un primo passo avanti
ma tu non vuoi farne di passi in avanti
mi spiace
per te


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

LordSoth ha detto:


> Essendo io Danut dico solo che sono un coglione che crede che la forma nonvalga il contenuto, si vede che al mondo conta solo la forma.


 
danut a 30 anni non puoi dire ste fesserie.
il contenuto è essenziale, la forma è il suo vestito e deve essere adeguato


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Luglio 2009)

Danut, tu hai problemi di contenuto...non ti illudere che siano di forma.
Hai problemi gravi...e se non ti decidi a risolverli con una terapia, anzichè alcool e comportamenti distruttivi, tra breve non ci sarà più nessuno disposto ad ascoltarti.


----------

